# F1 2012



## Quartz (Dec 6, 2011)

Because the rest were arguing over it. 

I hope it will be a corker of a season with so many ex champions. But who will have a car to match Red Bull?


----------



## mack (Dec 6, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Formula_One_season#Rule_change

Not sure how accurate the above is, hopefully it'll be a mixed up season with plenty of different winners, I kind of lost interest in last season once it was obvious Red Bull would win it.

Winter test dates..

http://www.selectmotorracing.com/F1_info/info_F1-testing.htm

 oh and fuck paying £30.00 pm for Sky, I'll be hoping for alternative sources to watch those races.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't know this, according to IMDB Ron Howard is making a film about Niki Lauda to be released next year, with Daniel Bruhl in the title role.
Rush


----------



## spitfire (Dec 6, 2011)

w00p w00p FAST CARS!!!

/serious analysis


----------



## yardbird (Dec 6, 2011)

I watch the races 'cos I like F1, but I watch each race individually and it's not really a matter of the world championship.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 6, 2011)

Right as next year it's going to be on bbc and sky I'm happy for others to come over to mine to watch the sky coverage however space is limited...

Fill in your names here first come first served, equally if you miss out last time then you need to apply again in the next sky race...

First race:Australian Grand Prix 18 March 2012

Seating Plan:
1. Garf
2. tp
3.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you told people you live on the Isle of Skye yet?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 6, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have you told people you live on the Isle of Skye yet?


told them... I fucking bought them...


----------



## spitfire (Dec 6, 2011)

BBC races:


*15 April:* China
*13 May:* Spain
*27 May: *Monaco
*24 June: *Europe
*8 July:* Britain
*2 September:* Belgium
*23September:* Singapore
*14 October: *Korea
*4 November:* Abu Dhabi
*25 November:* Brazil


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> told them... I fucking bought them...



I am up for Australia GP mate. Can we get drunk, smoke, slag off Ferrari, slag off other boarders and act like contenders? Can we? Can we?


----------



## Limejuice (Dec 7, 2011)

Just on Twitter: David Croft confirms that he's joining F1 to commentate alongside Martin Brundle. Anthony Davidson, Natalie Pinkham and Ted Kravitz are also joining the new Sky F1 channel.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 7, 2011)

How long would it take for a 3 hour race program in HD to be encoded, uploaded and torrented?


----------



## g force (Dec 7, 2011)

Damn I like Ant Davidson...was hoping he'd take over the Brundle role


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I am up for Australia GP mate. Can we get drunk, smoke, slag off Ferrari, slag off other boarders and act like contenders? Can we? Can we?


well most of that,<adopts a Frank butcher wheeze /> but son you was never a contender ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Dec 7, 2011)

Limejuice said:


> Just on Twitter: David Croft confirms that he's joining F1 to commentate alongside Martin Brundle. Anthony Davidson, Natalie Pinkham and Ted Kravitz are also joining the new Sky F1 channel.


wow they've single handedly managed to kill off the dross of the old team.. sweet...


----------



## g force (Dec 7, 2011)

You didn't like Ant on the radio and FPs? I thought he was far more interesting and insightful that DC ever was.

Kravitz and the rest are crap though.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 7, 2011)

Kravitz is good. At least he can recognise when a car has a new front wing part or wharever.  Try watching f1 on foreign tv and you wont be criticising the beeb's coverage for long


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 7, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> How long would it take for a 3 hour race program in HD to be encoded, uploaded and torrented?



We used to pre the big TV shows about 8 minutes after the end of transmission when I was involved in that sort of thing, and that included the time to FTP it to our topsite. Granted, that was in SD and usually hour long shows, but we've got faster chips and fatter pipes now


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 11, 2011)

Grosjean returning to F1 to replace Petrov at Lotus Renault
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/formula_one/16105103.stm

I'll miss Kravitz & Brundle but I hated Croft. I wonder if the BBC will employ Karan Chandhok, he seemed to be doing a lot of reports for them last year.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 11, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> I wonder if the BBC will employ Karan Chandhok



I thought he did quite well, he's got good opinions and good and clear diction.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 13, 2011)

Ben Edwards has announced he'll be on the BBC next year as main TV commentator.

Is he any good?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/mo...o-Formula-One-commentator-Martin-Brundle.html


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 14, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> Ben Edwards has announced he'll be on the BBC next year as main TV commentator.
> 
> Is he any good?



Yes, his entire career has been in motorsport commentating:


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 11, 2012)

Kubica has broken his leg in the same place as last year by slipping over on an icy pavement.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, it could be curtains: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/formula_one/16521193.stm


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Kubica has broken his leg in the same place as last year by slipping over on an icy pavement.





Poor fucker. He was heading for great things in F1. I get the sinking feeling he won't make it back


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like Senna is getting the seat at Williams
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/formula_one/16544865.stm

The end of Barrichello?


----------



## Pingu (Jan 13, 2012)

so then (could google it I guess but easier to ask here)

in order to watch the GPs on sky will i be able to add just the F1 channel or will i also have to pay for all the prima donna bollcks such as football?

i *think* from this as a HD customer i will be able to watch for no extra fee?



> Free to Sky HD customers


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Looks like Senna is getting the seat at Williams
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/formula_one/16544865.stm
> 
> The end of Barrichello?


Hope not however Senna seems destined to Williams iykwim. Here's hoping he goes from them to McCleren in reverse of his uncle.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 16, 2012)

Pingu said:


> so then (could google it I guess but easier to ask here)
> 
> in order to watch the GPs on sky will i be able to add just the F1 channel or will i also have to pay for all the prima donna bollcks such as football?
> 
> i *think* from this as a HD customer i will be able to watch for no extra fee?



Yup free.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 16, 2012)

yay.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 17, 2012)

So, it's goodbye to Rubens as Bruno Senna gets the seat at Williams.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2012)

pssst post #26


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2012)

spitfire said:


> BBC races:
> 
> 
> *15 April:* China
> ...



Whoop de fucking doo 

I'm still furious about the Sky deal


----------



## Limejuice (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's the up-to-date list of team drivers:

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2012-f1-season/2012-f1-drivers-teams/

Quite a lot of newish names - and some big ones missing.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 17, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> pssst post #26



That was anticipation, my post was confirmation.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

Quartz said:


> That was anticipation, my post was confirmation.



You complete me


----------



## Pingu (Jan 17, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Whoop de fucking doo
> 
> I'm still furious about the Sky deal



i am less furious than i was . lets say i am now just miffed given that i still get to watch the GPs without having to buy any sports channels. would have preferred it to have remained on the beeb though


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

Streams will be found


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Streams will be found


Or sofas.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Or sofas.



I will bring gifts


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2012)

Pingu said:


> i am less furious than i was . lets say i am now just miffed given that i still get to watch the GPs without having to buy any sports channels. would have preferred it to have remained on the beeb though


I won't be able to see the races coz I haven't got Sky and never will on principle.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 17, 2012)

if you live anywhere near me you are welcome to come round and watch them here


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2012)

Pingu said:


> if you live anywhere near me you are welcome to come round and watch them here


My brother has it, so I'll probably cave in and watch them at his.

I'll be moaning all the way through though


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I won't be able to see the races coz I haven't got Sky and never will on principle.


Can come down to mine you'd be welcome but of a track though.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2012)

How many days to go? About 6 more weeks  

I like football but not having F1 annoys me.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 31, 2012)

Meanwhile Toyota have been testing their hybrid Le Mans car.

Hybrid/electric is coming to F1 eventually.

How cool does this sound?


----------



## yardbird (Jan 31, 2012)

This is fun
http://www.wimp.com/slideguitar/


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 31, 2012)

Is anyone else excited about the McLaren launch tomorrow? Apparently it's quite an obviously radical car.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Is anyone else excited about the McLaren launch tomorrow? Apparently it's quite an obviously radical car.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 1, 2012)

I cannot see anything radical about that. Or maybe I just don't know enough to notice there is now a super duper piece of carbon fibre somewhere that gives a clear advantage over the other teams and will probably be banned because Ferrari don't have it.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 1, 2012)

it looks as cool as an ice cream in the middle of a polish winter though tbh

they should give points for the coolest looking car on the grid


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2012)

Bloody hell..these cars look ugly!


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 3, 2012)

What's with the nose hump?


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 3, 2012)

A change in the regulations specifies the big yellow rectangle must be kept empty. This is intended to ensure the noses don't get too high and allow cars to ride up over eachother which could be dangerous.

On the other hand teams want a higher nose to get more air flowing underneath, so are tending to produce cars this year which have a stepped nose right up against the yellow block.


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2012)

Have a read of this blog, it goes into great detail about all the designs and regulations.

http://scarbsf1.wordpress.com/


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 3, 2012)

mack said:


> Bloody hell..these cars look ugly!


look like redex's to me....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 7, 2012)

With the exception of McLaren, these have to be some of the ugliest F1 cars in a long time.


----------



## mack (Feb 10, 2012)

First test session is over now.. with Alonso the quickest..which is surprising after Pat Frys rather downbeat assessment yesterday. Would love to take a trip over to Barcelona if I had the cash.

If you have £29m you too could drive an F1 car!


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 20, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> With the exception of McLaren, these have to be some of the ugliest F1 cars in a long time.


I have this funny feeling that McLaren can't help going for looks over speed  .


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Meanwhile Toyota have been testing their hybrid Le Mans car.
> 
> Hybrid/electric is coming to F1 eventually.
> 
> How cool does this sound?




Not as cool as I'd like, sadly. Being a long-time Le Mans nut and veteran of eight visits (nine this year) I can't say I'm keen on the noise that hybrids make when compared to a screaming petrol or diesel engine. I far prefer the throaty rumble of the Panoz or Corvettes or the scream of a Ferrari to to something pootling along making a noise like a mobility scooter, to be honest.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 22, 2012)

ugly ass looking cars.. aside from the McLaren

and 30 quid a month for sky 


I've friggin pissed off as hell but looking forward to the season


and although I spent years hating the man... i want Schumacher to win at least one race before retirement


----------



## Supine (Feb 22, 2012)

Fingers crossed for a decent Internet stream. Having just signed up to Virgin rather than Sky


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 23, 2012)

Supine said:


> Fingers crossed for a decent Internet stream. Having just signed up to Virgin rather than Sky


sky psorts on Virgin tellybox...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 23, 2012)

24 sleeps to go...


----------



## yardbird (Feb 23, 2012)

Supine said:


> Fingers crossed for a decent Internet stream.


There's bound to be, but fingers crossed here anyway.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 9, 2012)

Sky f1 launches now!


----------



## Pingu (Mar 15, 2012)

going to have to put this onto the cd player though over the opening credits.

just doenst feel right without it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2012)

I love F1 but am really failing to get my usual mojo this year  

It will come soon I am sure.........


----------



## spitfire (Mar 15, 2012)

I've found a loophole to get the Sky.

Be friends with someone who will, very generously and unasked, offer you their sky go log in details.

Register as one of their 2 registered login devices. This leaves them 1.

log in. watch. pictures not exactly HD but it'll do. I'll be watching it on recording as I'm away this weekend but cannae wait!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I love F1 but am really failing to get my usual mojo this year
> 
> It will come soon I am sure.........


 

Same.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok so who's over at mine this weekend?


----------



## Quartz (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm at work on Sunday


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Ok so who's over at mine this weekend?



Garf. I would rather watch with you that live at the race but lot on plate right now so my weekend is tied up. Gonna find a stream or just BBC highlights. Next ScumSky race I am to you with ales, fags, wild opinion and a desire to bicker if you can accommodate this?


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 15, 2012)

While for those who'd rather not pay Rupert Murdoch their cash, the 60th anniversary running of the Sebring 12 Hours kicks off the sportscar and endurance season this very weekend. No doubt there'll be somewhere to watch live streaming of the event for free and I'll see if I can find anywhere for anyone who's interested:

http://www.sebringraceway.com/


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 16, 2012)

awesome, sky's f1 coverage starts in less than an hour!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2012)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

> awesome, sky's f1 coverage starts in less than an hour!



Adverts you mean?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 16, 2012)

P1 underway!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2012)

Practice results look vague as ever, especially with rain.  
Pretty usual for the start of the season I guess.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 16, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> While for those who'd rather not pay Rupert Murdoch their cash, the 60th anniversary running of the Sebring 12 Hours kicks off the sportscar and endurance season this very weekend. No doubt there'll be somewhere to watch live streaming of the event for free and I'll see if I can find anywhere for anyone who's interested:
> 
> http://www.sebringraceway.com/


 
A live stream for tomorrow's start at 2pm our time can be found here:

http://www.livestream.com/fiawec


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm going to struggle to torrent and watch 3rd practice before the Beeb's qualifying highlights - might have to download the full sky qually prog as well.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton and Button!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 17, 2012)

Grosjean 3rd 

Ferrari


----------



## Quartz (Mar 17, 2012)

And Kimi! Should make the race tomorrow more fun to watch as the champions scythe or fight their way through the field.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2012)

frontrowsports.eu has streams. It was working fine today when I was watching the qualifying. As for tomorrow, well that's another day! I can also get the race on Dubai Sports, if anyone has access to that, mind you it is in Arabic. The upside of that is that you don't listen to the drivel and focus on the actual race instead.


----------



## 1%er (Mar 17, 2012)

If you missed the qualifying it will be replayed here at about 13:30 UK time Saturday.

Race will be live here if you don't have sky


----------



## Quartz (Mar 17, 2012)

Wasn't the BBC total crap just now, until Q1 started? That song at the start was awful. And billiards with Jensen Button?!


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 17, 2012)

It was advertised as being on the BBC HD channel, but in my region that had the rugby on.

I'll be downloading a 720p Sky version next time.


----------



## Quartz (Mar 17, 2012)

1%er said:


> If you missed the qualifying it will be replayed here at about 13:30 UK time Saturday.
> 
> Race will be live here if you don't have sky


 
I'd be very wary of that. I had to disinfect a machine which had downloaded malware along with the Ilivid player.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2012)

Watching on iplayer and unusual first session. No Ferrari in the top 10


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone else watching?

((((non-sky viewers))))


----------



## 1%er (Mar 18, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I'd be very wary of that. I had to disinfect a machine which had downloaded malware along with the Ilivid player.


I've watched the F1 and football on this site for 3 years, just find a link where you don't need to download software.

How long is it since no Italian driver on the grid?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 18, 2012)

GO, GO, GO!!!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 18, 2012)

Roman was mugged!!!

Ooo exciting. 

I have to say I'm impressed with sky it's not awful


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 18, 2012)

Awr.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 18, 2012)

the new commentator is a bit keen, keeps shouting over Brundle. So far, I prefer the Beeb's old style. Sky are trying too hard!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 18, 2012)

Maldanardo is advertising himself to better teams. Looks like sauber have built another solid car. Shame they don't have the engines.   If they had merc or Renault blocks instead of the woefully under powered fezza engine which is precisely where their issues for this and last season they'd have a real chance.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 18, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> the new commentator is a bit keen, keeps shouting over Brundle. So far, I prefer the Beeb's old style. Sky are trying too hard!


It's the same production group doing it. They've just up sticks and replaced Eddie Jordan and David courtyard with Damon hill and Anthony Davidson ted kravtiz has got a promotion. I mean they've sky sportsed it up just.  Sky treats all sport as though its football it is fox after all.  One size fits all. But it's not the horrific car crash it could have been. And some things are better. 

For example the f1 world stream is unedited. Not sponsor cut outs the graphics are direct from the live feed so unlike the rebranded NBC version it's also live. Ok it's LG branded which is why it could go one the beeb. But who cares? 

I object that the NBC said we'll can it cos we don't want to pay and Bertie did the deal where sky paid it for them. 

I'm angry the beeb did this. Which forced me to use an alternative service. 

It's the next best thing.

It's all a bit shiny shi y at the mo though once the dust settles a bit the. It'll be very good I think. 

Also looking forward to gp1, 2 & 3 coverage. 

I think that Martin and new bloke work well and at least it's more energy that previously.


----------



## 1%er (Mar 18, 2012)

There was always going to be a SC worked out well for Jenson 

Edit: or did it?


----------



## yardbird (Mar 18, 2012)

I found a good stream out of Australia, but with ads.
It's 20 secs behind the R5 commentary so my brain is a bit fuzzled as I jump too and fro to avoid the ads


----------



## 1%er (Mar 18, 2012)

yardbird said:


> I found a good stream out of Australia, but with ads.
> It's 20 secs behind the R5 commentary so my brain is a bit fuzzled as I jump too and fro to avoid the ads


Good link here


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know if it was my fading lugs or crap TV, but at times the commentary was nearly drowned out by the cars. A couple of the interviews with retired drivers were inaudible.

Overall, not bad, but we still got the gratuitous shots of celebrities such as Lewis's mum and a certain Mr Kravitz.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks 1%er


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 18, 2012)

eplsite showed it too


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2012)

First time in a very long time that I did not see the first GP of the season live   Could have sorted it but othethings in the way. I know the result but have to wait until 2pm for my F1 fix  

Any advert breaks during the race?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 18, 2012)

No ad breaks souring the race the brakes before  in the build up and after the finish


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> No ad breaks souring the race the brakes before in the build up and after the finish


 
I was expecting that but Sky do love marketing. Was there a noticeable difference in coverage?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 18, 2012)

tbh not so that you would notice during the actual race.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2012)

Watching the BBC highlights - feels really rushed.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2012)

same and the new commentator is far to keen


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 18, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Watching the BBC highlights - feels really rushed.


 
Even the full race felt a bit rushed TBH, there's was quite a bit happening

I started torrenting the full 3hr race prog at 9:30 and and have finished watching it already.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> same and the new commentator is far to keen


Innit - who is it? Sounds like a radio guy, judging by his delivery. The new pit reporter is a step down as well.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 18, 2012)

think he is from touring cars but seriously



after thought * Ben Edwards*


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 18, 2012)

I missed exactly what happened with the guys at the bottom of the points, and they gave up explaining it. Useless.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I was expecting that but Sky do love marketing. Was there a noticeable difference in coverage?


Basically the same coverage as it was just transitioned to sky. Very nearly didn't miss a beat. Don't feel compelled to watch the beeb coverage of it.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 18, 2012)

Sauber and Williams doing good, leaving Force India behind maybe

Mercedes still got race pace problems being too hard on their tyres

Caterham still nowhere near the midfield


----------



## Quartz (Mar 18, 2012)

Great stuff with Perez, Raikonnen, and Kobayashi!


----------



## mack (Mar 19, 2012)

For future streaming reference, download sopcast, go to wiziwig and choose a stream. Bloodzeed is usually pretty good if you have decent broadband. 

Enjoyed the race but was hoping the Red Baron could have lasted a little longer.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 19, 2012)

I felt a bit sorry for the new BBC commentator. You could tell he was nervous and probably shitting his pants a bit. Little bit over enthusiastic but I reckon he'll settle down within the next couple of races.

Not sure about new Mr Pit Lane though. Dreary.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2012)

I really don't like watching highlights. Too disjointed. Also the pre and post race elements are rushed, I need more babble. I also am not convinced with Mr. Pit Lane and hope that Mr. Commentary calms down a bit. Sorry, I don't recall their names.

Some good moments but I don't really know if it was a good race as i only saw bits of it. Grrr.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 19, 2012)

There was the full race on Rapidshare last night, but my sub has run out and I'm skint till next week


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2012)

Rapidshare. That sounds interesting. Thanks.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 19, 2012)

spitfire said:


> Rapidshare. That sounds interesting. Thanks.


 
It's great. Full on download speed, can get a GB file in around 7 minutes


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 19, 2012)

open house next weekend...

space on the sofa etc...


----------



## yardbird (Mar 23, 2012)

I've found a good stream for Sky F1 and I'll put it through my tv.
Not a perfect picture, but it's free


----------



## Supine (Mar 23, 2012)

So, this weekend

A. Listen on bbc radio
B. try to find a live stream in the morning
C. Media blackout and watch highlights

Not sure what to do. Sky have fucked up my f1 habits!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

So, this weekend

A. Watch all Sky HD coverage, recording it all on Sky+ so as not to miss a minute while forwarding through any ad breaks.
B. Drink beer


----------



## Supine (Mar 24, 2012)

If you have a spare sky sports password / username pm me. I'll watch it on the sky web net.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

mmm.....  not in the habit of giving usernames and passwords to internet randoms, sorry!


----------



## Supine (Mar 24, 2012)

If you don't ask, you don't get


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm watching the Sky online live thing and the stream quality is absolutely shite. On auto speed setting the bit rate drops to 0.5Mb. On high speed - a glorious 1.8Mb - the damn thing's stuttering all over.

eta:


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2012)

Listening on the radio and watching the BBC website. 

Massa (fail) out of qualifying before the final session again. I wonder if he is going to see the end of the season in a red car. I know the Ferrari car is not perfect (Alonso 9th!!!) but this must be raising some questions?

All McLaren front row for the second race in a row


----------



## 1%er (Mar 25, 2012)

Good live stream here for the Malaysian Grand Prix, other links here with German, Dutch and Japanese commentary


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 25, 2012)

Watching Sky online. For all the hype I'm not too impressed. Plenty of talking heads, very little content.

Their Jake Humphry equivalent, Simon Lazenby, has had every ounce of personality surgically removed.

And there's a spare person pointlessly "interviewing" Ant Davidson, who could present his driving analysis direct from a studio in the UK.

Hey ho.

Hoping for a load of British points today.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 25, 2012)

eplsite com has a good stream, just wait for all the ads that pop up to appear and then cancel them and you are good to go


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 25, 2012)

It's looking a bit thundery there.

Should be fun.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 25, 2012)

Red flag


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks like they've put marquees over the cars.

Time for a Pimms, perhaps.

edit - gazebos!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh dear, the commentary gets a bit too much while the race is actually running, but now it has stopped and it is just replays, they really don't know what to talk about.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2012)

Button


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't read this thread cos I don't want any spoilers - I'm going to download the GP as soon as the torrent is up, but could someone do me a favour and please PM me what time it started and what time it's likely to finish in BST?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 25, 2012)

Dammit, my live stream has gone down.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 25, 2012)

Great, I have got it back. Now I am out of touch and struggling to work out whats happening. It sounds a good race.


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 25, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Great, I have got it back. Now I am out of touch and struggling to work out whats happening. It sounds a good race.


Any race that gives you the chance of hearing the Mexican national anthem at the end is worth watching!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2012)

> Sauber team radio for Sergio Perez: "Checo be careful, we need this position. Be careful."


 
Translation:



> Sauber team radio for Sergio Perez: "Checo be careful, we need this *engine*. Be careful."


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 25, 2012)

That was an exciting race with an interesting finish. I won't spoil it for those watching a recording later.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah A good race.


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 25, 2012)

Pity that Perez went wide. It didn't look like he was paying too much attention to the slow-down order. Would have been great to see a Sauber win.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 25, 2012)

WTF was that about with Vettel? Did they get any details from Red Bull afterwards?


----------



## Quartz (Mar 25, 2012)

Any thoughts on the two rookies? Pic has so far failed to even be a blip on my radar and Vergne's been mentioned in passing a couple of times but that's it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2012)

good to see Williams getting points. Shame Maldonardo blew up.

And yeah WTF was that about Vettel at the end? He finished, so if they replace engine / gearbox they will get penalised. First it was "box, box!" then "keep going" then "no, stop the car!" then next thing he'd finished full race distance. WTFF?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2012)

Adrian Newey gets an OBE  

Not bad with a spanner that chap.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 13, 2012)

Coverage from China starts on Sky in a minute... anyone else watching?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2012)

Missed first practice but second is on


----------



## yardbird (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm watching it on the internetz


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 13, 2012)

The amount of marbles on the track is crazy. Someone get a broom!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone see Bernie get stroppy when the Sky girl asked him if he'd be in Bahrain? lols. I bet he won't be there... the cunt. He just said "what a stupid question" sorta thing. The man's a cunt, that's for sure.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 13, 2012)

Bet all the teams that aren't Mercedes are spewing about the f-duct / DRS gizmo now. Has anyone protested / appealed yet?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

FP3 starting shortly. Just set up SkyGo on my aaaeeeeePhone too  

Initial opinions: Jenson's doris is hot, and Bernie will chicken out of Bahrain. You heard it here first...


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

FFS is anyone else watching? Q1 on now... on BBC too so no excuses, cheapskates!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

LOLs at f1fanatic


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> FFS is anyone else watching? Q1 on now... on BBC too so no excuses, cheapskates!!


 
I am up


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

yay badgers! you doing FEB today?


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 14, 2012)

Hola.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

I been up all night watching f1 and filling thecgaps with corrie on sky+...... still got beers onthe go


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

wha gwan lime


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

No FEB as we are on a shoestring budget. Probably toast which will suffice. 

Perez doing well


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Morning Lime. Think Massa will make the top ten?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

no FEB  (((badgers))) <- i aint gay tho btw


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

> no FEB  (((badgers))) <- i aint gay tho btw



Don't worry if you are. Jesus will cure you or something.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

i hope massa does well. alonso's a cunt


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 14, 2012)

The quality of BBC coverage of practice and qualifying has fallen off a cliff compared to last year.

They keep talking over the radio messages, correcting themselves, blethering inanities... It's painful.

The Ferraris seem to be having a bad day.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

gwan felipe!!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

i can watch sky on the bog


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

forza felipe!!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 14, 2012)

Are they wearing helmet-mounted cameras now?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't dislike Massa but he is not a top team driver IMO. Just happy to prop up Alonso. Currently running 10th...


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

2 world wars, 1 world cup, and q2 in china


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

>



Sorry. I dislike Alonso but he can drive. Massa out Q2 again. 

Vettell too!!


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 14, 2012)

Vettel out in Q2. Webber first.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

ahhh basti was gehts???? <snigger>


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> The quality of BBC coverage of practice and qualifying has fallen off a cliff compared to last year.
> 
> They keep talking over the radio messages, correcting themselves, blethering inanities... It's painful.


I have been thinking this new comm is rather poor. Hopefully just finding his feet and will improve.

Vettel 11th and out of Q3!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

georgie's got a cracking arse


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

davidson knows his shizzle, he's the best of sky's team. the main fella is a cock


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Hard one to call this. Shame for Lewis with the 5 place penalty as he has been good all weekend. Not sure if it will be Webber, Hamilton, Rosberg or another.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Rosberg sets the bar high early.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

"Hm, not bad"


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Cocky Rosberg! Just gets out of his car and strolls off.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

kobayashi, awesome


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, that's an odd grid!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

that grid should make for a good race, hopefully


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

> kobayashi, awesome



Pretty good!! A happy Mercedes garage too.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 14, 2012)

Mercedes front row.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Well, that's an odd grid!



Sets up a good start tomorrow. 

Ferrari were nowhere at all. Well, middle of the grid but still crap.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

BBC must be pretty happy with this as their first live race, could be really interesting.

MSC... not giving too much


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Vettell 'obviously not happy' shocker


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

Really glad I dragged myself awake for that. Now the question is whether to get another 1-2 hours kip before the football, or try and battle on through.

Just feels wrong starting a Saturday this early 

Kobyashi and Raikonnen on the second row makes things interesting too. Fuck it, it's interesting all the way down to the 6th/7th row!


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 14, 2012)

Should be an interesting race. A bit of rain would be perfect.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

In China. I want to go for a picnic after the race


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Now the question is whether to get another 1-2 hours kip before the football, or try and battle on through.


 
Battle through  

What time is the race tomorrow?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Sauber driver Kamui Kobayshi, who will start third:



> "It was great. The team have built a great car. I was happy with weekend. P3 is more than enough. We never expected this. I hope to be on the podium. We have to keep up with Mercedes and that's my target. _*The start is the most dangerous point so I have to watch out*_."


 
Yeah, it is for every driver near you


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Battle through
> 
> What time is the race tomorrow?


Piss off dad 

Coverage starts at 7am, so probably an 8am lights off? (What do they call the start of an F1 race?!)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Piss off dad
> 
> Coverage starts at 7am, so probably an 8am lights off? (What do they call the start of an F1 race?!)


 
Up by 7am it is then. I really hate missing the build up on these early races.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 14, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> (What do they call the start of an F1 race?!)


 
The start


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The start


 

There's got to be something better than that  "Lights out?" "The clutch drop"? "The stall" (only really applies to Webber that one...)?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 14, 2012)

Pleased for Mercedes, long time since their last pole, longer since their last front row.

Would like to see a Schumacher win. For old times sakes.

Does anyone know what this dodgy modification is that they have done?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2012)

Mercedes race speed has not been great. I can't see a win but being 1-2 is no mean feat and a good start by one could give them a chance. 

Kobayashi is not reliable and if the McLaren drivers get a good start things could change quickly. 

As has been said it makes for a good start


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 14, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> georgie's got a cracking arse


And a drink driving conviction.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 14, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Pleased for Mercedes, long time since their last pole, longer since their last front row.
> 
> Would like to see a Schumacher win. For old times sakes.
> 
> Does anyone know what this dodgy modification is that they have done?



Not dodgy, legal...

They fitted an fduct under the rear wing drs flap so when it's open it forces air though the rear like the old blown diffusers, clever interpretation of the rules.

Other teams are complaining becuase They didn't think of it and technically you aren't allowed driver operated aides but this technically isn't driver operated because it has no moving parts just blocked when the wing is closed.  SO it's legal. 

Cue several other teams copying it after Brahrain if it goes ahead which I doubt, they'll be further unrest this week. 

http://twitpic.com/97ott2/full


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Other teams are complaining becuase They didn't think of it


This seems to happen a lot. I know every advantage is crucial, but it does all seem a bit petty and childish. They thought of something, you didn't, get over it.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 14, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> This seems to happen a lot. I know every advantage is crucial, but it does all seem a bit petty and childish. They thought of something, you didn't, get over it.


 
Precisely. I'm all for a bit more flexibility in design, not less.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 14, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> This seems to happen a lot. I know every advantage is crucial, but it does all seem a bit petty and childish. They thought of something, you didn't, get over it.


I'm afraid Enzo is to blame for this and Jean Marie Balestre, you'd not think it now but Max Mosley was a saint in comparison.  

Ferrari and The FIA back in their day used to complain bitterly about any minor infraction, which even when it was decided that it was legal (usually the last decision that particular group of officials would make before being fired if it went against fezza...) then it would still have taken so much money and time and energy and of course wasted resources in making an alternative which would work that it played into Fezzas hand... 

It's why Alonso is such a good fit with them really, duplicitous, Machiavellian team who will cry foul if the wind changes but cannot see anything wrong with Philipe Alonso is faster than you or any of their other dirty tricks through out the years...

The whole sport is riddled from top to bottom with some kind of this politics and conniving schemes and as the rules have become more and more intricate this has deepened.

Any team which has to focus on a legal challenge and potentially changing their car to something less fast, good, with worse handling is all part of the brinkmanship really...

and the one who blinks first loses...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 14, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Precisely. I'm all for a bit more flexibility in design, not less.


so was red bull last year boom tish...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 14, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Piss off dad
> 
> Coverage starts at 7am, so probably an 8am lights off? (What do they call the start of an F1 race?!)


the start.

the end of it's called the finish.

The bit in the middle is called the race.

the clues really in the names they are given....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 14, 2012)

Georgie Thompson on sky: apart from her uselessness, innane questions and generally being the female equivalent to Johnathan Legard the drink driving thing should have had her sacked from her job straight away... 

hence hr being stuck int he studio F1 drivers what with their ambassadors of road safety role don't really want to be around convicted drink drivers...  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgie_Thompson#Personal_life


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 15, 2012)

lol @ DC's new jacket in the opening segment.  He looked genuinely gutted that he didn't get a nice present...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 15, 2012)

Are Sky covering all the races, or just the non-BBC ones? Do they have to try to avoid Brundle on the grid walk?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes.

And sadly it's better.

Brundle just came across Eddie Jordan and the black looks given between the two was amazing compared to the hi dc when he later past him with the comment there's my old mate dc


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2012)

Just made it.

Good start from Rosberg, and Button. Dammit Koby!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

Shumi out.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 15, 2012)

Hahaha Schumi


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking good for McLaren. There will be stern words happening in the Mercedes garage atm.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Looking good for McLaren. There will be stern words happening in the Mercedes garage atm.


Not really they need to sort their automated system the mechanic clearly was switching guns and put his hands up to say there's a problem but they automated system released it anyway.  

Seems those captive wheel nuts in the wheel aren't such a clever development.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 15, 2012)

It's a shame that my Sky stream and the bbc HD are out of syn, then I could have Martin and good picture.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

Shimmi saying the nut came lose and he was feeling sorry for the mechanic who was beating themselves up and he was going to give him a hug as these things happen!

The right call but strange he's so magnanimous about it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

yardbird said:


> It's a shame that my Sky stream and the bbc HD are out of syn, then I could have Martin and good picture.


Well the main reason BBC hd and sky are out of synch is NBC are showing it on hd...

The main channel coverage isn't in hd.

They are both using the world feed to coverage wise it's the same...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

Wheelie Webber!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

I thought he musta been thinking again!!!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

Mclaren wtf you've stolen the win from button...


----------



## yardbird (Apr 15, 2012)

Button no no


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

Button  I hope he can salvage something decent.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

A contract with another team perhaps?

Twice in two races, I'd be looking at a new contract...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

Chirstian Horner looked a bit pissed off in that cut away...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

Gwan webber


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

Enjoying this


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2012)

Bloody hell, it's all kicking off


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 15, 2012)

Some great overtaking!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes Button!! 

Hamilton fast too!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

2/3 for Mclaren if Rosberg doesn't bin it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2012)

I got into F1 just as Hamilton arrived, and those exciting first couple of seasons seduced me, but I'm slowly swapping allegiances to Button - he's a class act.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 15, 2012)

Great race that. V happy for Rosberg.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

Good race that. Really enjoyed it and pleased for Rosberg. Happy enough with McLaren points. Solid two points for Ferrari


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2012)

If Mercedes can keep this up, this could be a bloody great season. As if it hadn't already looked like being one. Well done Rosberg, nice to have another name on top of the podium.

Three 3rds for Hamilton, will he be satisfied with that? Nice points for Button though. And where are Red Bull and Ferrari?!

Button clearly a little muted, and understandably so, must be frustrated.

Oh, RB were 4th and 5th


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

Buttons radio message was a warning to the team, I would have won this but for you fuckingnup again...


----------



## yardbird (Apr 15, 2012)

Great race, loads of overtaking.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol the steward handing Hamilton the 1st cap who said to button you want this and button said yeah please...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2012)

I liked the fact they had to face the wall to get weighted, so unceremonious! I know it's not the point, but I quite liked the Chinese dresses too. Oh, and those trophies are a little different.

*ahem*

So yeah, petrol and tyres and rev counters and stuff. Yeah.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool that the podium has three old carting mates.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 15, 2012)

Good race after a slow first half, well done to Nico & the Merc team. Shame Michael wasn't in the mix at the end there.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 15, 2012)

From a boozer's point of view, I wish they wouldn't waste all that champagne!  There are thirsty drunks all round the world.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 15, 2012)

Great race. Watched live on a stream from US of sky sports broadcast. How international is that? Race in China, stream from US of a UK broadcast, watched in Sudan! Got to love the internet!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

That constructors table (bbc) was wrong wasn't it?


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> That constructors table (bbc) was wrong wasn't it?


Yes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2012)

Eddie Jordan's pink shirt  ...my eyes, MY EYES!!


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Eddie Jordan's pink shirt  ...my eyes, MY EYES!!


Did you see Coulthard's jacket before the race?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Did you see Coulthard's jacket before the race?


No I only tuned in with about 20 laps to go - was it bad?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

STOP interviewing Webber


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No I only tuned in with about 20 laps to go - was it bad?


Hideous.

The guys went to a local tailor and custom-made a jacket for the others. Jake hot a burgundy velvet effort. EJ got a blue effort with Jordan yellow lining.

DC got a white jacket with multi-coloured racing cars - the sort you see on kids' wallpaper. He was genuinely pissed off.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

Right. Bed or toast?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 15, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Hideous.
> 
> The guys went to a local tailor and custom-made a jacket for the others. Jake hot a burgundy velvet effort. EJ got a blue effort with Jordan yellow lining.
> 
> DC got a white jacket with multi-coloured racing cars - the sort you see on kids' wallpaper. He was genuinely pissed off.


 
I am off to google pics 



Badgers said:


> Right. Bed or toast?


 
Toast!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Right. Bed or toast?


Toast.

Battle through


----------



## Mitre10 (Apr 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am off to google pics


----------



## Supine (Apr 15, 2012)

Webber almost taking off must have been a new pants needed moment


----------



## weltweit (Apr 15, 2012)

I notice that some of the cars Ferrari for example have a new shape nose section, they seem to have a shallower nose and then a aero bump above where the drivers feet might be. But it was not just Ferrari, a lot of them seemed to have it, Mclaren however had stuck broadly to last years nose.

Anyone know the story behind that?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2012)

Talking at what could have been for Schumacher who now has 1 point from 4 races is odd. 

Massa yet to score a single point.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 15, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I notice that some of the cars Ferrari for example have a new shape nose section, they seem to have a shallower nose and then a aero bump above where the drivers feet might be. But it was not just Ferrari, a lot of them seemed to have it, Mclaren however had stuck broadly to last years nose.
> 
> Anyone know the story behind that?


 
safety. 

http://scarbsf1.wordpress.com/2011/10/27/2012-nose-height-regulations/


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I notice that some of the cars Ferrari for example have a new shape nose section, they seem to have a shallower nose and then a aero bump above where the drivers feet might be. But it was not just Ferrari, a lot of them seemed to have it, Mclaren however had stuck broadly to last years nose.
> 
> Anyone know the story behind that?


The thinking now firmly disproved as Mclaren thought it would be, is that a lower nose cone stops the lift generated which causes the car to flip or ride over the other cars as has happened in previous seasons and they were getting concered the ever higher noses where going to impact another drivers head as it broke forward assuming a t bone type accident. 

Webber today proved that this isn't valid in terms of preventing potential flip.

What webbers incident today showed was that once the car has stalled the air over the top and in effect lift is generated (the opposite of downforce) then pretty  much nothing other than lifting off will prevent the car becoming airborne.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2012)

When was the last time 7 different constructors finished in the (top ten) points? Must be some time. There were a LOT of races that finished with Ferrari, McLaren and Red Bull taking 4-6 of those places.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh sure. Mainly the rules are a refinement of last years.  And it's nice to see sauber earning points, sadly that car has longer legs than the works team but they don't have the deeper pockets so it's unlikely to develop through out the season. Looking at how well it has performed and the fantastic way both drivers have fearlessly driven the arse of what is a good but not great car (by their own standards it's a great car by f1 just a good car). I also think that they have been told to sandbag rather than show up the works. The italian press would have a field day if the customer car using last years Ferrari engine new this years car. Particularly as last years Ferrari was so seemingly under powered...

Ferrari have a real praoblem at present they risk looking like a heratigte racing team rather than a genuine competitor and need to revamp their team. Sadly I think that means diminicale will need to go. 

Like their road cars fezza at the moment are chartering for their corporate clients rather than focusing on what made them great.  Radical design and light weight great handling chassis. 

There at the middle aged rock star stage of life's. Needs to go veggie and detox.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2012)

My thoughts too Garf. I am swayed by my personal bias against Ferrari but surprised they seem to be able to do so little given influence and budget.

Some companies or teams get bloated and stuck with dead wood. Fezza look like a bloated thing to me.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> My thoughts too Garf. I am swayed by my personal bias against Ferrari but surprised they seem to be able to do so little given influence and budget.
> 
> Some companies or teams get bloated and stuck with dead wood. Fezza look like a bloated thing to me.


Worse directionless.  They can't build the team around Philippe they won't after the way alonso stabbed Mclaren in the back build it around alonso after Prost they've never trusted a duplicitous driver. Alonso should have known this.  They are kind of stuck with both.  

Ideal would be ironically button and Hamilton to drive for them.  I genuinely think that those two are the best team mates team combination for a generation. Not since baracello and shumi.  It'd be nice to see rubbins come backmtomferrari and a new younger driver partner up with him hell even rubinns and alonso might have worked but there's a sense of pregnant pause at fezza at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2012)

I think Hamilton and Button are well bedded in at McLaren. Not getting perfect service from the team at the moment but the standing to date shows them more reliable. 

As mentioned above Schumacher has delivered nothing, Massa less than nothing and while the other teams are enjoying points there is no challenge there yet. Yet to see how Red Bull react but I was surprised Ferrari stuck with Massa into a new season. He would be better in a young team given his race experience. Put out to stud so to speak.....


----------



## souljacker (Apr 19, 2012)

I think it's highly unlikely that Bahrain will go ahead after this:

Force India car attacked with petrol bombs

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/17767985

The attacks weren't specifically directed at the Force India car, but one of their guys has gone home and it doesn't really sound like the best environment to work in.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 19, 2012)

I had a horrible thought last night of a protester getting onto the track and into the path of a car


----------



## yardbird (Apr 19, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I had a horrible thought last night of a protester getting onto the track and into the path of a car


Let's just hope that nobody was watching the boat race


----------



## mack (Apr 19, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I had a horrible thought last night of a protester getting onto the track and into the path of a car


 
Hope nothing like that happens having seen a you tube clip of a marshall getting spliced in two many years ago.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 19, 2012)

mack said:


> Hope nothing like that happens having seen a you tube clip of a marshall getting spliced in two many years ago.


 
I know. I've got an incredibly over active imagination and ran it through my head a few times. Even if the person wasn't hit, the driver would take avoiding action and it could be a nasty crash. Anyway you look at it though, it's a horrible scenario and I really hope it doesn't play out. 

They really shouldn't be racing there in the first place. I really hope the drivers have secretly gotten together and will do a go slow protest at lights out.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 19, 2012)

It's happened in silverstone British gp a few years ago the same nut cs tha then upset the olyimpics and tried to get the pope...

So it's happened before it'll happen again...

Bahrain might actually go ahead but I think it'll depend on practice and qual'y and if that sok then It might...


----------



## mack (Apr 19, 2012)

Remember that one Garf, what a complete nutter


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2012)

Martin Brundle 



> "In many ways, I've never seen Bahrain looking better. Clearly, there is some trouble out there, but I've not seen any of it. Some journalists have chosen to go and find it and unfortunately the trouble found the Force India team," he declared.
> 
> "My view is this: F1 can't run away from this. The race is scheduled and it would be weak of F1 to do that and it [running away] would create problems in other parts of the world we go to. If I were in charge of F1, I would have made the same decision to come here and race. I think we're doing the right thing."


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 20, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Martin Brundle


no he's quite right:

Of the current list of countries who feature on the calendar which of them escapes  Amnesty's lists for being on some level human rights abusers... 

If you can find and name a country which doesn't have some sort of internal political discourse and disagreement:

Australian GP
Malaysian GP
Chinese GP
Bahrain GP
Spanish GP
Monaco GP
Canadian GP
European (Spain -  Valencia) GP
British GP
German GP
Hungarian GP
Belgian GP
Italian GP
Singapore GP
Japanese GP
Korean GP
Indian GP
Abu Dhabi GP
United States GP
Brazilian GP

Which of that lot don't appear on Amnesty's list regarding human rights abuses...

Japan?
Belgium?
Canada?

Not looking so great as an F1 Season now we've removed those countries Amenesty has beef with is it...

The simple facts are that this is a sport, not a party political football, this isn't the situation as was the case in the 70's - 80's with apartheid, this is an internal dispute, which resonates because we collectively in the West are feeling a touch guilty about propping up murderous dictators and their regimes in these countries for many, many, many years...

collective guilt is not a reason to cancel a sporting competition and often it's the medium of sport which unites disparate parties and allows them to come together.

More over if it was ok to race there 4 years ago when these issues weren't in the collective consciousness of the world or were a red letter topic then it's the same as it is today.

Whether we should be endorsing these regiemes at all is a topic far wider than F1 or Sport in general.  And it's where those discussions should stay.  Away from the sport.

I don't want these kind of value judgments entering into sport.  What next?

Here's the driver from Pakistan due to the inequitably of the racing school he came from compared to the opulent, pampered existence of the European drivers he will of course be allowed to only run half distance and can have a car 40 times more powerful in case his human rights are effected by the social, economic differences and we want to allow politics into sport.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 20, 2012)

the only important thing is the safety of the drivers.   If it ain't safe it shouldnt be taking place


----------



## weltweit (Apr 20, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> the only important thing is the safety of the drivers. If it ain't safe it shouldnt be taking place


No, they have to consider the safety of everyone involved, and the repute of F1 to operate as a business.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no he's quite right:
> 
> Of the current list of countries who feature on the calendar which of them escapes Amnesty's lists for being on some level human rights abusers...
> 
> ...


 
I agree.. BUT.. wanted to quote Brundle in full. The  was specifically for the "_I've never seen Bahrain looking better" ._


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 20, 2012)

weltweit said:


> No, they have to consider the safety of everyone involved, and the repute of F1 to operate as a business.


no they actually don't.

they have to consider and have a duty of car only to the sports governing body.  Like FIFA, the FIA are an autonomous body which has no regard for or indeed care about national or international or indeed local level legislation, convention, custom or practice.  It's sole purpose is to put on currently 20 races a year which constitute the defined seasons as is defined within the concorde agreement. 

This is a game of chicken being played for every high stakes:

Bernie will not cancel a race and have to pay the FIA/FOTA/F1 motorsport inc fines for failure to organise a race as well as having to refund the Bahrain entrance fee.

If Bahrain cancel then they will need to pay the cancellation fee. TO the FIA/FOTA/F1 Motorsport  and also to Bernie directly via FOM for action in bad faith (thye signed a contract with him to provide a race on a specific date which he then sold to the FIA/FOTA/F1 Motorsport for exchange of their rights to display the race live on TV... 

So that's a lot of shekels to find for a cancellation that'd be the fee lost around 6 to 24 million, older races british gp german gp are at the 6 mill end bahrain and abu dabi etc at the 24 million end, fines totalling in each instance of broken contract around 20 to 50 million plus the personal fines from bernie on top...

So for once cancellation Bahrain would lose 

24 mill entrance fee
lets say being generous which the FIA aren't known for being 10 mill per fine
FIA fine 10 mill
FOTA fine 10 mill
F1 Motorsport 10mill
FOM (formula one management ltd) 10 mill

Bernie's personal fine (who knows your first born son and every female in the nation plus all your blood and copyright over your dna????)

plus there'd be potential to be sued by sponsors for failing to make them aware of the cancellation etc...

It's fairly obvious why they don't cancel it.

it cost them close to 200 mill to be able to do so and that's assuming no one sues... 

So Bahrain won't cancel 2 years in a row, they literally cannot afford it.

Bernie won't cancel he has a contract to televise whatever is on the circuit and provide teams to turn up.  As long as they all turn up and they have the ability to televise up to 2 1/2 hours of track time (even if it's not racing) he's done his bit.

So he won't cancel.

FIA won't cancel because this would result in everyone being able to claim compensation from them.

The teams won't cancel because the way they are paid is in one year hence and you only get your flights etc and travel expenses paid for you by the FIA if you attended and compete in EVERY race on the official calendar.  

Miss one race and you're not entitled to any travel money which is around most teams 50% of their race season budget. 

so they won't cancel.

The only people who might would be the drivers and with this season and how close it is it'd be a brave driver who said fuck the championship at this stage and said no I'm not racing, their car would still race with a test driver in it and so it wouldn't really make any difference to the team or indeed to anyone but the driver it wouldn't stop the race from going ahead... 

The duty of care for the race and its safety nothing more weltweit, however much you might want sport to take over the massively complicated business of geopoltics... it doesn't...


----------



## weltweit (Apr 20, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> The duty of care for the race and its safety nothing more weltweit, however much you might want sport to take over the massively complicated business of geopoltics... it doesn't...


Garf are you suggesting no one like ecclestone has to care about the safety of the teams? because I am sure that is not right.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 20, 2012)

#anon are targetting the F1 and Bahrain websites... tokenistic but sends a message imo...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 20, 2012)

Bernie Ecclestone is a money grubbing neo-nazi cunt. Fuck him and his jamboree in support of the mass murdering tyrants of Bahrain.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 20, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Garf are you suggesting no one like ecclestone has to care about the safety of the teams? because I am sure that is not right.


yes that's precisely what I'm saying.  

he DOESN'T HAVE TO CARE.  

Whether he does care or not is immaterial there's nothing legally within the contracts which binds him personally to the health or safety of the event.  He's not the track owner, the race organiser (the FIA), the event sponsor, indeed other than being in essence the rights holder for broadcast TV technically even though the entire circus is centred around him, it's not his show, he's not responsible for any of it... just collecting the cash...

moreover he'll see it as an attack on his ability to earn money...  

which it is really... no one's moaning about Bahrain coming to the Olympics...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Bernie Ecclestone is a money grubbing neo-nazi cunt. Fuck him and his jamboree in support of the mass murdering tyrants of Bahrain.


I totally agree now if you can of course tell us when he'll be having his jamboree so we can of course boycott it...

otherwise stfu and fuck off the thread about f1, a sport son, not a fucking jamboree, the pinnacle of motor sport just because you don't like it or indeed understand or follow it doesn't give you the right to spout off like some uninformed buffoon... though no doubt you will...


----------



## 1%er (Apr 20, 2012)

The abuses carried-out in Bahrain and the uprising have been going on for a very long time, the political wankers from every corner of the world have been extremely vocal about Egypt, Tunisia, Libya and Syria but seemed to have lost their collective voices when it came to Bahrain.

Now they want to jump of the media bandwagon and condemn F1 for going to Bahrain, just more hypocrisy from politicians 

The media and politicians will shut up again as soon as Saudi Arabia's power brokers crack the whip and Bahrain will disappear from the news again.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 20, 2012)

1%er said:


> The abuses carried-out in Bahrain and the uprising have been going on for a very long time, the political wankers from every corner of the world have been extremely vocal about Egypt, Tunisia, Libya and Syria but seemed to have lost their collective voices when it came to Bahrain.
> 
> Now they want to jump of the media bandwagon and condemn F1 for going to Bahrain, just more hypocrisy from politicians
> 
> The media and politicians will shut up again as soon as Saudi Arabia's power brokers crack the whip and Bahrain will disappear from the news again.


it's the sad truth.

I'm also sad that it appears as though by saying collectively F1 and the fans it's nothing to do with us as it were we're made to look like it's an apology for the regime...

sport should always be above politics, all sports... unless the politics are those of racism/sexism within the sport, but aside from this one area sport is about sport not about who's governance the country which hosts is about after all sport has provided it's own governance within the professional sporting bodies as such if a Bahraini person working for an F1 team complained about their personal treatment they would get precisely the same response and support as someone from the UK complaining to the sporting body...

total equality, is what all sports aim for, and whilst this may wavier if you're Italian and have a dark horse as a mascot then usually motorsport does better than most other sports....

we've never had a speed racism out of motorsport campaign, there's never been a need...

no need to have a should women be allowed to race in mens races argument, there's one race it's not segregated (all be it traditionally it's been harder for women within the sport they compete at the same level as men to the same standards and to the same criteria (you need about 35 mill in sponsorship to get started)....

There's no racist chanting from the banking

there's no sexist chanting from the banking

no F1 crowd has ever gone after their preferred driver/team hasn't won to smash up an unrelated town or city...


etc....


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> There's no racist chanting from the banking


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Apr 20, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's the sad truth.
> 
> I'm also sad that it appears as though by saying collectively F1 and the fans it's nothing to do with us as it were we're made to look like it's an apology for the regime...
> 
> sport should always be above politics, all sports...


 
What a pile of bollocks.

The very existence of a high profile car race in Bahrain is political. It's there because a brutal regime paid for it to be there because they wanted an advert for their country and government. It's not as if it's a natural outgrowth of the local motor racing scene.

As for the idea that sport is "above politics", that's either idiotic wishful thinking or cynical right wing excuse making depending on who is speaking. The whole line of argument was popularised by former fascists in the upper echelons of the Olympic movement.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

paulhackett said:


>


cheap point,  if you think black face is limited to spainish motorsport interestingly tho they were charged unlike football 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...f1-fan-who-blackedup-for-hamilton-779816.html

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2005/may/08/europeanfootball.football


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> What a pile of bollocks.
> 
> The very existence of a high profile car race in Bahrain is political. It's there because a brutal regime paid for it to be there because they wanted an advert for their country and government. It's not as if it's a natural outgrowth of the local motor racing scene.


There was no grass root s racing which despite Bahrain beating Saudi, Egypt, etc to be the first middle east country to build a track, hosting local events, F2 touring cars and other events etc it was born out a desire to see motorsport in the region.  

It's all about there being a boost to the royal family right...  





Nigel Irritable said:


> As for the idea that sport is "above politics", that's either idiotic wishful thinking or cynical right wing excuse making depending on who is speaking. The whole line of argument was popularised by former fascists in the upper echelons of the Olympic movement.


 
fuck off this is a thread about sport not a thread about politics take your nasty insinuations your ad hominem and your playground political outlook else where no ones interested in your student grant protest...


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> cheap point, if you think black face is limited to spainish motorsport interestingly tho they were charged unlike football


 
I think sport and politics is connected, and obviously so is F1.

That said, the F1 thread and politics do not have to be connected, so enjoy the race!

Perhaps there's a thread somewhere on sport, politics, picking and choosing boycotts..


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2012)

Fuck's sake, I forgot again that the BBC don't have every race  

Right, crappy net stream it is then.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 21, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck's sake, I forgot again that the BBC don't have every race
> 
> Right, crappy net stream it is then.


There is a great stream here F1 qualifying


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2012)

Much obliged 

Again


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2012)

Sky coverage looks a bit weak. I am only watching a stream though and listening to BBC feed at the moment.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2012)

Bloody hell, bit risky from McLaren, and MSC out!

Whoops


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> I think sport and politics is connected, and obviously so is F1.
> 
> That said, the F1 thread and politics do not have to be connected, so enjoy the race!
> 
> Perhaps there's a thread somewhere on sport, politics, picking and choosing boycotts..



Start one if there isn't I'm happy to contribute to that thread too.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sky coverage looks a bit weak. I am only watching a stream though and listening to BBC feed at the moment.


My guess is they hedged their bets as to whether it's going to be cancelled and haven't sent the full team


----------



## 1%er (Apr 21, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> I think sport and politics is connected, and obviously so is F1.
> 
> That said, the F1 thread and politics do not have to be connected, so enjoy the race!
> 
> Perhaps there's a thread somewhere on sport, politics, picking and choosing boycotts..


If you don't mind me asking, how many posts have you made about the human rights abuses and the long running uprising in Bahrain prior to the recent press coverage regarding F1?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2012)

Vettel back in pole, interesting...

Not quite as interesting a grid as last weekend I think, but still good.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 21, 2012)

Well well, Vettel on poll.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

Simply not the thread for it. 

Vettle in pole then!

Shumi out..

Absolutely no coverage of the Force India team during the entire qual'y period, interesting...


----------



## 1%er (Apr 21, 2012)

How long has massa got and who could replace him?


----------



## yardbird (Apr 21, 2012)

Paul Di Resta to replace Massa ?


----------



## 1%er (Apr 21, 2012)

I was just reading in another forum that Anonymous are trying to attack the F1 teams servers in an effort to stop tomorrows race.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

1%er said:


> How long has massa got and who could replace him?


The end of his contract is 31 December 2012. 

I'd imagine he's had the discussion which says something along the lines of pay me til the end I'll go. Don't and I'll stay til the end.  They can't fire hi. They'd never survive the Italian press after he coming back from the accident which is why he's been allowed to carry on.  Also don't forget alonso isn't a generous team mate and will probably be making massa'scar the rolling test bed...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

1%er said:


> I was just reading in another forum that Anonymous are trying to attack the F1 teams servers in an effort to stop tomorrows race.


Great. What Bahrain needs is a massive and dangerous crash which causes death...


----------



## 1%er (Apr 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> The end of his contract is 31 December 2012.
> 
> I'd imagine he's had the discussion which says something along the lines of pay me til the end I'll go. Don't and I'll stay til the end. They can't fire hi. They'd never survive the Italian press after he coming back from the accident which is why he's been allowed to carry on. Also don't forget alonso isn't a generous team mate and will probably be making massa'scar the rolling test bed...


They are really taking a beating in the Italian press at the moment. I can see major changes at the end of this season if they don't turn things around.

I think Alonso would be around a second faster than Massa in any car.

Re the Anonymous stuff, at least one team has hired a company that offers protection against ddos attacks, I think that would be the easiest way to fuck things up, stopping the system at the track getting access to the system back in the factory.

I would expect that F1 teams have the best available protection against hacking but would buy in ddos protection only if and when needed.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

Well my guess is as the sports official computer hardware suppliers HP and Acer probably have it covered...


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 21, 2012)

Bernie Ecclestone lovely chap, no really......

Story here



> He continued his rant by dismissing the ongoing demonstrations in the country.
> He declared: “It’s a lot of nonsense. *What we really need is an earthquake or something like that now so you can write about that*.”


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Bernie Ecclestone lovely chap, no really......
> 
> Story here


please point ot a post which says he is or fuck off the F1 thread cheers...

fucking anarkids...


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> please point ot a post which says he is or fuck off the F1 thread cheers...
> 
> fucking anarkids...


 
Point to where you decide who posts what on an F1 thread cheers. Off you pop.....


----------



## spitfire (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think any of the regular F1 thread users are under any illusions as to what a lovely chap Bernie Ecclestone isn't. It's hardly news.

Even by his standards that's pretty bad.  But not surprising.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Point to where you decide who posts what on an F1 thread cheers. Off you pop.....


no don't fucking wander into a thread in sports trying to be all flag wavy, internet hard man, wevolutionary when we ain't fucking interested...

you crashing bore...

fuck off the sports thread and start your own anarkid fucking thread if you want too but don't crash the thread with your willy waving, didn't give two shits about Bahrain two weeks ago, middle class conscience in this thread we don't care what fucking armband your wearing or what you're selling we ain't interested.  period...

this is a thread for discussion about the sport and the unfolding season whilst it's true there is always scope for discussion around the subject there's no scope tired old hacks like you wander in feel you've said something wadical about a situation you've made not one other post on at all to fuck up our thread... 

cock off seriously...


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no don't fucking wander into a thread in sports trying to be all flag wavy, internet hard man, wevolutionary when we ain't fucking interested...
> 
> you crashing bore...
> 
> ...


 
Now, make sure you read this you dummy spitting mummy's boy. I'll post where and when I want, now fuck off and try and perfect your angry man routine somewhere else. Apart from the laughable reality that being pointed at by you is like being threatened with blancmange. Now toddle off and keep trying with that taxi driver routine, there's a good little boy.....


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Apr 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> It's all about there being a boost to the royal family right..


 
Yes. It's an advertising event for a vicious dictatorship, that's the sole reason it exists, you fucking clown.

Anyone who starts talking about sport being above politics, and isn't simply a right wing prick being disingenuous is too stupid to be allowed outside on their own.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

1%er said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how many posts have you made about the human rights abuses and the long running uprising in Bahrain prior to the recent press coverage regarding F1?


 
I should have contacted Brundle direct and told him he has no interest in or knowledge of Bahrain or F1 because he doesn't post about it on Urban?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Absolutely no coverage of the Force India team during the entire qual'y period, interesting...


 
BBC noted that too:




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Force India skipped the second practice session on Friday to ensure their staff could return from the circuit before dark, a decision made after F1 commercial boss Bernie Ecclestone offered to stay with them as late as they wished and accompany them back to their hotel, either with or without a police escort.
> 
> Force India's cars did not appear on television coverage of qualifying on Saturday.



So the FIA choose to punish the team where it hurts for not toeing the party line, by not giving their sponsors any airtime.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 21, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> I should have contacted Brundle direct and told him he has no interest in or knowledge of Bahrain or F1 because he doesn't post about it on Urban?


No mate you are just another to jump on the media bandwagon, no mainstream press or political figure has said fuck all about Bahrain over the last 12 to 18 months because they have been toeing the line, now we have a load of johnny come lately's spouting bullshit solely because it is in the press.

I guess it the same shit just a different thread


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Great. What Bahrain needs is a massive and dangerous crash which causes death...


shooting them dead being fine of course
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-17796833


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Great. What Bahrain needs is a massive and dangerous crash which causes death...


Um what? How would messing with the teams' servers cause death?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 21, 2012)

Shit, I've just come to the realisation that I just can't justify watching the race when people are out there risking their lives calling for a boycott.  I'm gonna give it a miss.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 21, 2012)

Di Resta has just been interviewed on the BBC1 qualy highlights programme. Jake Humphrey said something like "strangely we didn't see much of you in the session but your numbers are good".  Does that mean that Bernie controls the coverage on the track, but can't dictate what the BBC do?


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 21, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Di Resta has just been interviewed on the BBC1 qualy highlights programme. Jake Humphrey said something like "strangely we didn't see much of you in the session but your numbers are good". Does that mean that Bernie controls the coverage on the track, but can't dictate what the BBC do?


The BBC can do what they like.  Coverage of the track action is handled by the host country's own broadcaster.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 21, 2012)

So...Bahraini TV is censoring Force India, but we can't tell whether they're doing that off their own bat or because they've been instructed by the FIA?


----------



## Supine (Apr 21, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> BBC noted that too:
> 
> 
> So the FIA choose to punish the team where it hurts for not toeing the party line, by not giving their sponsors any airtime.



If that's true the FIA are a bunch of c&&ks

Also, shameful how UK politicians seem to only have an opinion the day before the race. They should have spoken out months ago if they actually cared so much.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 21, 2012)

It's pretty normal not to see all the teams' qualifying. I don't remember seeing Raikkonen today for example, and certainly not the Caterhams - I think Kovalainen did a timed lap in Q2 which would certainly have been notable.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 21, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Shit, I've just come to the realisation that I just can't justify watching the race when people are out there risking their lives calling for a boycott. I'm gonna give it a miss.


You needn't have any moral qualms about watching it. The GP is great for focusing attention on the brutality of the regime. If it had been cancelled the news would have been dominated by other things and the Bahraini Shia would have been able to carry on torturing the Sunnis while we look the other way. Unfortunately It looks as if the Shia won't give up power without an armed struggle and if the GP leads to more televised violence and full coverage of the hunger striker who's about to die it can only hasten the pace of change. But it's not something to get too steamed up about. Interference from Iran or the Saudis is a hundred times more influential.

Mind you, even if the Sunnis get control they'll end up electing corrupt criminals who brutalise the Shias. You don't get happy endings in Arab countries, especially here on the Sunni/Shia faultline. It's not a clear cut struggle between democrats and despots, it's tribal warfare between people who choose to define themselves according to a disagreement about who was Mohamed's rightful successor. It's about as mental as Protestants and Catholics burning each other at the stake. So why not tune out and enjoy some motor racing? There's fuck all you can do to prevent the violence.

At least the GP gets us talking about Bahrain and obliges our politicians to pretend they give a toss.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 21, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> It's pretty normal not to see all the teams' qualifying. I don't remember seeing Raikkonen today for example, and certainly not the Caterhams - I think Kovalainen did a timed lap in Q2 which would certainly have been notable.


 
There's a difference between not seeing every notable lap and not seeing either of two cars at all during a session. Raikkonen and the Caterhams were both shown during quali btw.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 21, 2012)

i could look it up online but feeling lazy

wtf happened to MSC?


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 21, 2012)

How much can you tell about downforce just by looking at the cars? The BBC technical bloke was saying that the Ferrari side pod generates too much lift. But how can he be so sure without seeing Ferrari's wind tunnel data?

Then there's Lewis saying that the Red Bulls have had more downforce for the last couple of seasons - how can he know that? Do the teams have access to each other's telemetry?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 21, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> i could look it up online but feeling lazy
> 
> wtf happened to MSC?


 
Track evolved by a huge amount in the last few minutes of Q1. He gambled on not having to do another run, thus saving a set of tyres. It didn't pay off. IIRC Alonso, Hamilton and Button were the three that posted times just faster than him and could potentially have been caught out as well. Very close grid in terms of quali times.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Track evolved by a huge amount in the last few minutes of Q1. He gambled on not having to do another run, thus saving a set of tyres. It didn't pay off. IIRC Alonso, Hamilton and Button were the three that posted times just faster than him and could potentially have been caught out as well. Very close grid in terms of quali times.


 
ta


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 21, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Then there's Lewis saying that the Red Bulls have had more downforce for the last couple of seasons - how can he know that? Do the teams have access to each other's telemetry?


He's probably talking about the exhaust blown diffuser.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 21, 2012)

Nigel Irritable said:


> Yes. It's an advertising event for a vicious dictatorship, that's the sole reason it exists, you fucking clown.
> 
> Anyone who starts talking about sport being above politics, and isn't simply a right wing prick being disingenuous is too stupid to be allowed outside on their own.


 
my feeling about the Olympics


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

1%er said:


> No mate you are just another to jump on the media bandwagon, no mainstream press or political figure has said fuck all about Bahrain over the last 12 to 18 months because they have been toeing the line, now we have a load of johnny come lately's spouting bullshit solely because it is in the press.
> 
> I guess it the same shit just a different thread


 
Who's we?

Anyway.. perhaps you've missed all the media coverage? The race was cancelled last year.. as for why people are commenting now, like the race it's topical.. it kind of works that way.

I face-palmed Brundle. Not unreasonably. 

Like I said. Enjoy the race..


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> i could look it up online but feeling lazy
> 
> wtf happened to MSC?





Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Track evolved by a huge amount in the last few minutes of Q1. He gambled on not having to do another run, thus saving a set of tyres. It didn't pay off. IIRC Alonso, Hamilton and Button were the three that posted times just faster than him and could potentially have been caught out as well. Very close grid in terms of quali times.


The official line from Mercedes was that his 'RFA' (something to do with the rear wing I think) was faulty and the mechanics couldn't fix it in time for him to do another lap.

Could just be trying to save face for cocking up their gamble, but that's the official line.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 21, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> ...At least the GP gets us talking about Bahrain and obliges our politicians to pretend they give a toss.


Nah. Protesters are appealing directly with fans to show solidarity by turning their backs on proceedings. That's deffo more important to me than getting my fix - (even if Lewis is kicking ass!).


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 22, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> The official line from Mercedes was that his 'RFA' (something to do with the rear wing I think) was faulty and the mechanics couldn't fix it in time for him to do another lap.
> 
> Could just be trying to save face for cocking up their gamble, but that's the official line.


 
That was mentioned briefly during the qualifying, had forgotten about that. Cheers.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> So the FIA choose to punish the team where it hurts for not toeing the party line, by not giving their sponsors any airtime.



Well maybe. 

It might also be because they have elected to leave the circuit in day light. 

IE they may have requested a downplay on their footage from the fia.

Also let's be real about this the world feed isn't controlled by any state it's controlled by the FOM

So theirs certainly no direct control by Bahraini govt, that's of course not to say that someone hasn't had a word with someone which means they get cut...

Remains to be seen I'm sure it'll all come out...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> The BBC can do what they like.  Coverage of the track action is handled by the host country's own broadcaster.


No it's not.

They like sky indeed like all countries other than Monaco are not in control of their coverage. 

Haven't been for years...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Um what? How would messing with the teams' servers cause death?



I've altered you lap vectors and tire wear figures by 5 laps all of a sudden car goes longer, 

I've sent a message from race control to the marshalls to go on to track to recover debris 

I've sent specific messages to certain cars to tell them to slow because of a problem. 

I've cut the communications between the circuit and the hospital meaning the air ambulance can't get off the ground..

Just of the top of my head...like...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> shooting them dead being fine of course
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-17796833


kindly quote me where I've said this...

Or fuck off..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Now, make sure you read this you dummy spitting mummy's boy. I'll post where and when I want, now fuck off and try and perfect your angry man routine somewhere else. Apart from the laughable reality that being pointed at by you is like being threatened with blancmange. Now toddle off and keep trying with that taxi driver routine, there's a good little boy.....


Now you listen to me son.

We don't care. 

Start your own navel gazing thread about it if you care so much but don't wander into a thread in sports and try fucking,it up because of your pathetic fair weather politics. 

It makes you look like a flimsy shyster who has nothing else to do other than piss on other peoples conversation.

Take part in the TOPIC of dicussion or start you own thread that's how debate works you fucking cock.

People like you with your fair weather polItics never really get why the ret of us don't GET you big world ideas I'll let you I to the secret of why that is, ok, it's because your infantile outlook, coupled to an gross over simplification and the fact that until it appears in the mail or the guridiad you don't give two fucks about it makes you a crashing bore.

So feel free post where you want.

But it's diminishing returns, fewer and fewer people will engage with your school child infantile politics....

Don't hesitate to start a thread if you really give a fuck. 

But you won't because that's not your style....

So fuck off fair weather, we don't care about your soap box.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Supine said:


> If that's true the FIA are a bunch of c&&ks
> 
> Also, shameful how UK politicians seem to only have an opinion the day before the race. They should have spoken out months ago if they actually cared so much.


Like the anarkids on the thread really...

Fair weather politics at play here' and in the wider world...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Who's we?
> 
> Anyway.. perhaps you've missed all the media coverage? The race was cancelled last year.. as for why people are commenting now, like the race it's topical.. it kind of works that way.
> 
> ...



Ok. 

So let's get this straight.

You watched the qual'y of the race which you believed to need boycotting...

Please explain...

Start the thread as I said before, I'm happy to discuss it with you, but not on this thread as its a derail

Just as you wouldn't wander into a football thread and spout off about prima donna men making billions and raping school,girls do you...

Then why do it to any other sporting thread?


Unless your political outlook is so blinkered you MUST have your say every time and thumb your tub, in which case as I said it makes you a crashing bore and no ones interested as its a moot dicussion to be had in the context of the actual conversation...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> You needn't have any moral qualms about watching it. The GP is great for focusing attention on the brutality of the regime. If it had been cancelled the news would have been dominated by other things and the Bahraini Shia would have been able to carry on torturing the Sunnis while we look the other way. Unfortunately It looks as if the Shia won't give up power without an armed struggle and if the GP leads to more televised violence and full coverage of the hunger striker who's about to die it can only hasten the pace of change. But it's not something to get too steamed up about. Interference from Iran or the Saudis is a hundred times more influential.
> 
> Mind you, even if the Sunnis get control they'll end up electing corrupt criminals who brutalise the Shias. You don't get happy endings in Arab countries, especially here on the Sunni/Shia faultline. It's not a clear cut struggle between democrats and despots, it's tribal warfare between people who choose to define themselves according to a disagreement about who was Mohamed's rightful successor. It's about as mental as Protestants and Catholics burning each other at the stake. So why not tune out and enjoy some motor racing? There's fuck all you can do to prevent the violence.
> 
> At least the GP gets us talking about Bahrain and obliges our politicians to pretend they give a toss.


FYI you've got the sects involved the wrong way round which shows this hasn't elevated the level of knowledge on the subject...

The majority population in Bahrain are Shia, they are ruled by Sunnis who are in the minority.

This is a civil war where the minority have both the wealth and the power, just like most other Countries as it goes...

The current royal family their invaded from Iran / Persia in the 1700's and there is a claim made that Shias who are were generally the main religious group of the indigenous population of the country prior to that imvasion are discriminated against and do not have equal rights.

Their main complaint is that people from India, pakistan and other countries come over there and take their jobs...

The tone of the protests is one which isn't entirely clear unless your some infant with no understanding of it...

Not siding with either, and certainly it can be said there's no justification for extrajudicial killing which certainly seems to have happened. 

Ultimately the race should go ahead because it has provided a focal point for the protesters.

But cancelling it won't change the circumstances of the troubles which are now over 300 years old...

But let's not let facts get in the way of hyperbole, so long as cockwits can piss all over threads ignorantly spouting offal, eh fedayn


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I've altered you lap vectors and tire wear figures by 5 laps all of a sudden car goes longer


How would that cause death?



> I've sent a message from race control to the marshalls to go on to track to recover debri


I'm pretty sure RC doesn't use a computer to communicate with marshals they use a radio. In any case marshals aren't going to go running onto the track willy nilly to collect a piece of "debris" they can't even see; and also that's nothing to do with the teams' servers.


> I've sent specific messages to certain cars to tell them to slow because of a problem


How would that cause death?



> I've cut the communications between the circuit and the hospital meaning the air ambulance can't get off the ground..


Also nothing to do with the teams' servers. Also how does messing with a computer at the circuit cut communications between the helicopter and the hospital? And even if did they could always use a mobile phone.



> Just of the top of my head...like...


None of your examples make any sense.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

bungle73:

start another thread...

not interested...

period...

I've given valid examples, but really I'm not interested in playing the lets fuck up your thread about a topic games so please feel free to fuck off..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

are we seriously going to need to get mods involved in the F1 thread because a group of children can't stay on topic and refuse to start their own thread... 

really people?


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 22, 2012)

The politics nobody has really picked up on is the controlling financial interest in Vodafone McLaren Mercedes team? The Crown Prince and F1 bosses have not been asked by the media the obvious questions about the financial situation and who owns what and where the money coming from?


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 22, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> The politics nobody has really picked up on is the controlling financial interest in Vodafone McLaren Mercedesteam? The Crown Prince and F1 bosses have not been asked by the media the obvious questions about the financial situation and who owns what and where the money coming from?


 
I reckon Lewis will have Vettel easily into the first corner.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> bungle73:
> 
> start another thread...
> 
> ...


You're the one that started it.......................

And you haven't given valid examples.  I've told you why for each one.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I reckon Lewis will have Vettel easily into the first corner.


 
Thats if they all turn up on the grid. Button might win this one


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You're the one that started it.......................
> 
> And you haven't given valid examples.  I've told you why for each one.


Fuck off start your own thread and believe me son this ha been started by fair weather politicos like yourself..

 My reasons are valid and as I said of the top of my head if you think it's safe to muck around with complex survival systems within motor sport for larks and games the your a clueless idiot with no fucking knowledge of the subject who needs to shut up...

If you don't understand the comment it's your lack of knowledge, I'm not your parents or teacher go educate yourself.

And for fucks sake the race is today, why not let those who want to watch and comment on it ad start your own fair weather politics thread...

Or are you too stupid I'd to even mange that because it's too bumpy on the band wagon...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> The politics nobody has really picked up on is the controlling financial interest in Vodafone McLaren Mercedes team? The Crown Prince and F1 bosses have not been asked by the media the obvious questions about the financial situation and who owns what and where the money coming from?


K but going down that route will mean a significant number of daily used services In this country.

Feel free to boycott all services goods etc that Bahrain has investments in.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Fuck off start your own thread and believe me son this ha been started by fair weather politicos like yourself..
> My reasons are valid and as I said of the top of my head if you think it's safe to muck around with complex survival systems within motor sport for larks and games the your a clueless idiot with no fuckign knowledge of the subject who needs to shut up...
> 
> If you don't understand the comment it's your lack of knowledge, I'm not you parents or teacher go educate yourself.
> ...



You're a prat. 

I haven't mentioned anything about politics. You spouted a load of BS and I called you up on it. Now you are spouting even more BS which has nothing to do with anything. 

I tell you what why don't you go away and learn how to conduct an adult conversation, then get back to me, ok?

It's quite clear you have no idea WTF you're talking about.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

It's race day bugger the anarkid fair weather politicos 

I'm ignoring them from now on.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Talking at what could have been for Schumacher who now has 1 point from 3 races is odd.
> 
> Massa yet to score a single point.



Schumacher pretty much at the back now after 5 place drop and Massa starting down in 14th place. Not a great showing again, wonder if they can manage a second point between them in the fourth race of the season?


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

The irony is that Bahrain was being kept out of the news, it is because of F1 that the struggle of the people of Bahrain is now again in the headlines.

The sad thing is once F1 move on so will the press and Bahrain will again slip from the news.

Let the bandwagon jumpers have their minute in the spotlight, they'll move on next week because their politics is media driven.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

Rain in Bahrain?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Rain and possible sand storm? Could get slippy out there! It looks set up for a good start, hope so as it not the most exciting track.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes some unscheduled pit stops could make things interesting, as you say this isn't the most exciting track.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 22, 2012)

1%er said:


> Yes some unscheduled pit stops could make things interesting, as you say this isn't the most exciting track.


Because there are no landmarks I find it difficult to know where we are.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Because there's no landmarks I find it difficult to know where we are.


You need to keep a eye out for the sand


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

"Rainspotters out there with sun-cream..."


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> "Rainspotters out there with sun-cream..."


Health and safety


----------



## yardbird (Apr 22, 2012)

There's just been an ad on Sky about how many ways you can watch Skysports  - doesn't mention my way.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> There's just been an ad on Sky about how many ways you can watch Skysports - doesn't mention my way.


This is my way
A good stream


----------



## ymu (Apr 22, 2012)

Garf, you're being amazingly disingenuous here. The presence of F1 in dictatatorships looking for some respectability is a recent phenomenon, and it is all down to Ecclestone and his iron grip on the sport. Loving the sport does not mean pretending there are no problems with how it is being run (cf the olympics) This article says it much, much better than I can:



> Bernie Ecclestone has followed the money and turned Formula One into a pariah sport
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

I love the cockpit views of the starts.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

ymu said:


> Garf, you're being amazingly disingenuous here. The presence of F1 in dictatatorships looking for some respectability is a recent phenomenon, and it is all down to Ecclestone and his iron grip on the sport. Loving the sport does not mean pretending there are no problems with how it is being run (cf the olympics) This article says it much, much better than I can:


You see the thingamabob just above the widget that is attached to the gungerputure, well that is there to give the car democracy.





The blue arrows in the highlighted section are pointing the way to democracy, the democracy that has delivered the utopia to the working class of the worlds democracies.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

Tyres after 8 laps, could be a 5 stopper


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

Shocking pitstop for Hamilton.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

McLaren not looking great, Hamiltons pit stop buggered and then off the track  no idea how he kept Rosberg behind him.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

"Hamilton passed me off the track" well yes you fucking pushed him off the track


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> are we seriously going to need to get mods involved in the F1 thread because a group of children can't stay on topic and refuse to start their own thread...
> 
> really people?


 
Waaaahhh waaaaahhh, mummy mummy.... They're not playing nice. Like a middle class shrieking Violet Elizabeth Bott but with less charisma.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Lotus going well and Alonso going backwards. Wonder if Vettell will stay out in front at this rate.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Mclaren need to sort their pits tops out really that's every race Thai year they've screwed the pooch with those wheel guns...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lotus going well and Alonso going backwards. Wonder if Vettell will stay out in front at this rate.


Presumably the slot vent they've covered up on the rear diffuser has given them back some of the blown grip they lost in the first three races.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Did not get a clear look at the Rosberg/Hamilton incident. Any possible penalties there? Going to post race investigation which seems a bit daft this early stage.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Did not get a clear look at the Rosberg/Hamilton incident. Any possible penalties there? Going to post race investigation which seems a bit daft this early stage.


That probably means either they need them to explain or they are waiting to see if an advantage has been gained...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Hamilton  again with the left rear!! Not ideal but so far the race has been pretty good, plenty of changes happening.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Hamilton  again with the left rear!! Not ideal but so far the race has been pretty good, plenty of changes happening.


 

Hamilton will be spitting feathers - Button's pitstop didn't have any problems, did it?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Hamilton  again with the left rear!! Not ideal but so far the race has been pretty good, plenty of changes happening.


Which means first stop cross threaded second stop wouldn't undo...

It's those new wheel guns which is why the mechanic smashed it down afterwards. 

Still another stop to go by my reckoning...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Hamilton will be spitting feathers - Button's pitstop didn't have any problems, did it?


He had shite pitstop too...


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Still another stop to go by my reckoning...


We should have a sweep on how long Hamilton's next stop will take.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Button was okay but not quick. Hamilton off the track again. Some moaning will follow this race I think. Especially directed at Rosberg. 

Interesting to see if Vettell can hold the lead and Lotus possibly put two on the podium.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

Come on, Kimi!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Kimi driving very well. Still only just past halfway too. Looking like one of these two unless something happens.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

Better, but still a shite pitstop for LH.

"Drives you nuts"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Button was okay but not quick. Hamilton off the track again. Some moaning will follow this race I think. Especially directed at Rosberg.
> 
> Interesting to see if Vettell can hold the lead and Lotus possibly put two on the podium.


Tbf Lewis should give nico his stewards loyalty card...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Come on, Kimi!



Seems to be slowing a bit. Both in and out the pits together. See what happens now... 

Drive through for Alonso? Might give Hamilton an extra point or two.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

I can see Mclaren winning the constructors this year and neither button or Hamilton winning the championship...


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Drive through for Alonso? Might give Hamilton an extra point or two.


Stewards are taking their time.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Stewards are taking their time.


Are they within 3 laps?


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Are they within 3 laps?


Dunno...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Are they within 3 laps?



All quiet from the stewards still.

Think that Vettell is going to hang on by the look at things. See how the tyres hold but Kimi seems to be slowing down. Will still be a great result for Lotus if it stays as is.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Think that Vettell is going to hang on by the look at things.


 
Oh, lordy, that bloody finger again!



> Will still be a great result for Lotus if it stays as is.


 
Agreed. It's good to spread the honours around.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

McLaren's luck has fallen off a cliff this week.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Button puncture  just as he was setting up a pass  really not a good day for McLaren. Now looking like race over for Button too. 

Still silence over Alonso from the stewards


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 22, 2012)

Interesting to see if the stadium's are full? The BBC mentioned in qualifying that the stadiums are empty/deserted so possibly controlled entry to stop any trouble. Anyway waiting for the BBC highlight show later on today!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Presumably the stewards are making up for not having anything to do last year, that or they feel there's not been sufficient controversy at the race...

Awr button...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Interesting to see if the stadium's are full? The BBC mentioned in qualifying that the stadiums are empty/deserted so possibly controlled entry to stop any trouble. Anyway waiting for the BBC highlight show later on today!


Bahrain has never had good attendance like Valencia it's just not a spectator track...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Vettell out of fuel. That was bloody close.

Massa and Schumacher managed to chalk up some points.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Rosberg and vettle both failed to make it to parc ferme... Potential disqualification for failing to return the car to the stewards...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Massa too...


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

Good to see Lotus back, takes me back a few years


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Fair play to Di Resta for that result


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Rosberg and vettle both failed to make it to parc ferme... Potential disqualification for failing to return the car to the stewards...



I was wondering that. Was sure they had to get the cars back. Any change to the rules? Not getting any comment from the commentators at all.

Rosberg investigation after the race despite the early time of his two incidents. No word on Alonso and several cars out of fuel. Odd....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> Good to see Lotus back, takes me back a few years



Fancy a JPS?


----------



## yardbird (Apr 22, 2012)

You have to have some fuel left don't you?


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

yardbird said:


> You have to have some fuel left don't you?


I think there's a minimum amount they have to have left for scrutineering or testing.

ETA - can't remember how much.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2012)

Do they not keep a little cannister in the trunk? It's what my dad used to do


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> I think there's a minimum amount they have to have left for scrutineering or testing.



Nothing being mentioned at all??? I can't really the last time it happened and what the outcome was.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> I think there's a minimum amount they have to have left for scrutineering or testing.
> 
> ETA - can't remember how much.



Possibly those that stopped did so in order to leave a minimum amount?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I was wondering that. Was sure they had to get the cars back. Any change to the rules? Not getting any comment from the commentators at all.
> 
> Rosberg investigation after the race despite the early time of his two incidents. No word on Alonso and several cars out of fuel. Odd....


Just rereading the rules it's now considered the entire pit lane not just the original designated area.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Nothing being mentioned at all??? I can't really the last time it happened and what the outcome was.


All the cars have a dip tank which 'saves' fuel for this purpose.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Just rereading the rules it's now considered the entire pit lane not just the original designated area.



Ahh. 

Would have expected some dialogue from the commentators, even if to just reiterate the rules.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Possibly those that stopped did so in order to leave a minimum amount?


More likely the engine was running lean ie on vapours which would make the high reving engines create hotspots on the pistons which can melt them, the dip tank would still hold the test fuel


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

They did say they were stopping so they still have a bit of fuel left in the tank.

It's happend before, one time with Jenson.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Ahh.
> 
> Would have expected some dialogue from the commentators, even if to just reiterate the rules.


The first three have an additional hours to turn the car in for promo purposes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Cheers Garf. 

Gotta tip your hat to Grosjean but Raikkonen going up from 11th was probably the drive of the day.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> They did say they were stopping so they still have a bit of fuel left in the tank.


That's a commentators conceit for simplification purposes. 

Grosjean reminds me of Noel fieldings various 'foreign' characters from the mighty boosh!


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cheers Garf.
> 
> Gotta tip your hat to Grosjean but Raikkonen going up from 11th was probably the drive of the day.


I dont know what you're thanking him for. He's talking nonsense.....like most of what he says.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I dont know what you're thanking him for. He's talking nonsense.....like most of what he says.


Why don't you read the rules your self ...


http://www.formula1.com/inside_f1/rules_and_regulations/sporting_regulations/8685/fia.html

And then fuck off


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> I dont know what you're thanking him for. He's talking nonsense.....like most of what he says.



He clarified the rules for us. That is why I was thanking him. It can be hard to keep up with season to season.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Why don't you read the rules your self ...
> 
> 
> http://www.formula1.com/inside_f1/rules_and_regulations/sporting_regulations/8685/fia.html
> ...


Where does it say anything that confirms what you said, whatever it was you were trying to say?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Where does it say anything that confirms what you said, whatever it was you were trying to say?


Try the basic skill set and read...


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He clarified the rules for us. That is why I was thanking him. It can be hard to keep up with season to season.


No he didn't. He did what he always does: come into a thread and start posting nonsense. He's like the class clown.....but a not very funny one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh come on, I did that little bit about my dad and the petrol cannister!

Wasted on you people, wasted


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

fia said:
			
		

> 44.2 When the parc ferme is in use, parc ferme regulations will apply in the area between the Line and the parc ferme entrance


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Standings are interesting now. Red Bull on top of constructors. Drivers close.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh come on, I did that little bit about my dad and the petrol cannister!
> 
> Wasted on you people, wasted


That's because you said he kept the can in the trunk, not the boot.

Schoolboy comedy error.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> No he didn't. He did what he always does: come into a thread and start posting nonsense. He's like the class clown.....but a not very funny one.


Come into the thread Lol. I was posting on this thread before you fucking joined you cocktard this is something like the 6th year of the f1 thread...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Btw bungle why did you watch a race you felt shouldn't happen?

Once again a fucking hypocrite. I notice the lack of your presence on the other thread, why is that troll boy?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> That's because you said he kept the can in the trunk, not the boot.
> 
> Schoolboy comedy error.




Even after all these years I'm fucking it up because I watched too much Friends.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Even after all these years I'm fucking it up because I watched too much Friends.


A few episodes of Jeeves and Wooster will set you straight. Or perhaps a Midsomer Murder or two.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

How does that have anything to do with what you said????


GarfieldLeChat said:


> The first three have an additional hours to turn the car in for promo purposes.


?????????


GarfieldLeChat said:


> Btw bungle why did you watch a race you felt shouldn't happen?
> 
> Once again a fucking hypocrite. I notice the lack of your presence on the other thread, why is that troll boy?


 

Um what? Where did I say that? I didn't. I don't know what thread you're actually reading, but it's not this one........

And what other thread??


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

Martin just said it: the cars need a certain amount of fuel left in the tank so the FIA can take a sample.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> How does that have anything to do with said?/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All available to anyone who can read... 

Extra hours are given for promo purposes any time after qual'y by permission of the fia.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Martin just said it: the cars need a certain amount of fuel left in the tank so the FIA can take a sample.


They have that in the dip tank... Christ man...learn the rules of the sport and the technical details and stop arguing with those who have...


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

But this isn't qualifying it's the race........


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

So Martin Brundle.....ex Forumla One driver and commentator for God knows how many years doesn't know what he's talking about??


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> But this isn't qualifying it's the race........


They are the parc feme rules.  Additional end of race parc ferme rules apply as well but any time after qual'y includes the race until 3 hours after the race.

Christ its like explaining astro physics to a tadpole...

Learn the rules read them, understand them or don't but don't critise others who have because you're to lazy to bother...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> So Martin Brundle.....ex Forumla One driver and commentator for God knows how many years doesn't know what he's talking about??


No you literal fuck he's commentating and providing a simplistic explanation rather than going into the precise technical details of how teams go about this...

Are you this literal in real life, you must be an autistic nightmare to have a conversation with...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

So the question is will Alonso and Rosberg get any punishment? It always irks me a bit when punishments (if they are given that is) get carried to the next race. I don't think those incidents really affected the results but penalties should (where possible) be applied to the race they occur in.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So the question is will Alonso and Rosberg get any punishment? It always irks me a bit when punishments (if they are given that is) get carried to the next race. I don't think those incidents really affected the results but penalties should (where possible) be applied to the race they occur in.


It's a double edged sword really no one like having the race results altered post race as has happened previously so they need to be carried forward to the next race I think it should just become a fines situation firstly a team fine then a driver done then a collective fine which increases in say 10,000 increments. If you rack up x amount of fines you start the following race from the back of the grid.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree on that. What is odd is that the stewards had plenty of time to decide on the incidents in this race. If in the last few laps it is understandable but unsafe driving can surely be quickly decided.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> They are the parc feme rules. Additional end of race parc ferme rules apply as well but any time after qual'y includes the race until 3 hours after the race.
> 
> Christ its like explaining astro physics to a tadpole...
> 
> Learn the rules read them, understand them or don't but don't critise others who have because you're to lazy to bother...


It's two different sets of regulations:

34) Post Qualifying Park Ferme

44) Post Race Park Ferme

Each has different requirments


GarfieldLeChat said:


> No you literal fuck he's commentating and providing a simplistic explanation rather than going into the precise technical details of how teams go about this...
> 
> Are you this literal in real life, you must be an autistic nightmare to have a conversation with...


He's not commentating now. Perhaps you missed it, but the race has finished.

The cars need fuel left to be mesured, it's a simple as that.

A few years ago Lewis stopped on the track after qualifying because he was low on fuel and needed to save some for a sample. The rules were changed after that to require cars to return to the pits after qualiifying.
[


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I agree on that. What is odd is that the stewards had plenty of time to decide on the incidents in this race. If in the last few laps it is understandable but unsafe driving can surely be quickly decided.


In which case as always if it's not logical it's political


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> It's two different sets of regulations:
> 
> 34) Post Qualifying Park Ferme
> 
> ...



No they are all covered under the parc ferme regulations.  Check the blue book if you disagree.

You do have a copy I assume.

The cars do need to have fuel measured this is taken from the dip tank what exactly are you arguing about this 
Point you seem to be saying that cars don't have one so if they run out they're fucked. Which isn't the case. 

In previous seasons the teams have removed fuel lines to drain fuel to provide it and empty it from other areas naturally the progression of this is to put within the fuel cell a small catch tank which saves the required amount of fuel.

Even from a none technical point of view do you honestly believe that teams that spend millions on race day would allow this minor rule to get the excluded from the race or series...

Think...


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

Show me where it says rule 34.3 applies to the post-race Parc Ferme?  It talks about FIA seals; these are applied to stop the teams working on the cars between qualifying and the race.  This has no relevance to after the race. It says this must be done within three and half hours (with 2 hour extension for marketing purposes) of the end of qualifying.  This hasn't nothing to do with the race, where cars are under Parc Ferme conditions immediately.

You're one arguing that the cars could go on for ever and still have a sample left, when many many times cars have had to stop out on the track so they have some fuel left for a sample.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

No whee have I said the cars go on forever. 

Provide a quote which says that...


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> No whee have I said the cars go on forever.
> 
> Provide a quote which says that...


I said the cars stopped so they still had some fuel left for a sample.  MB said the cars stopped so they still have some fuel left for a sample.

You keep insisting this isn't necessary.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Par ferme rules apply both conditions per and post until 3 hours after the race.  All rules from qual'y carry over to the end of parc ferme at the end of race day...  

Please learn what you're talking about...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I said the cars stopped so they still had some fuel left for a sample.  MB said the cars stopped so they still have some fuel left for a sample.
> 
> You keep insisting this isn't necessary.


No I really don't. 

Learn to read...

I'm saying they can always manage to get a sample because it's designed that way.  The stopping of the cars will be because it's run out of usable fuel and the pistons will hotspot causing the engine to be scrap and therefore necessitate an engine change, as they have only 8 engines a season blowing one up is a bad idea.

You not understanding the rules and not being able to read is what's caused your misunderstanding.  Nothing more.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Par ferme rules apply both conditions per and post until 3 hours after the race. All rules from qual'y carry over to the end of parc ferme at the end of race day...
> 
> Please learn what you're talking about...


 
34.1 Each car will be deemed to be in parc ferme from the time at which it leaves the pit lane for the first time during qualifying until the start of the race


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> No I really don't


Um yes you did.



> Learn to read...
> 
> I'm saying they can always manage to get a sample because it's designed that way. The stopping of the cars will be because it's run out of usable fuel and the pistons will hotspot causing the engine to be scrap and therefore necessitate an engine change, as they have only 8 engines a season blowing one up is a bad idea.
> 
> You not understanding the rules and not being able to read is what's caused your misunderstanding. Nothing more.


You just said it again! Maybe you should learn to read.....what it is you've actually written.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes because parc ferme, doesn't apply during the race, Jesus...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Twitter tweets about an hour ago saying Rosberg going in to meet the stewards carrying a notepad. Ominous


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Um yes you did.
> 
> 
> You just said it again! Maybe you should learn to read.....what it is you've actually written.


Ok so you're saying there's no catch/dip tank...

You're wrong there is.  Google a collector.  It's the bare minimum the fuel pump will retain to work. 

End of discsussion. 

Soelase learn what you're talking about or shut up now...


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Yes because parc ferme, doesn't apply during the race, Jesus...


You said parc ferme ends after the race.......

You said:


> The first three have an additional hours to turn the car in for promo purposes.


The two extension applies ONLY AFTER THE ORIGINAL 3 HOURS AFTER QUALIFYING.

Think about it for a miliseconc. Why the hell would the FIA let the teams have access to the cars after the race for 2 hours when they could do ANYTHING to them?

After the race cars are under parc ferme conditions immediately after the race.

It's a waste of time arguing with you. You say a lot (a lot of which makes no sense), and provide zero evidence to back it up.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Twitter tweets about an hour ago saying Rosberg going in to meet the stewards carrying a notepad. Ominous


Well maybe he realises he's going to be there a long time and wants to make some origami swans...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You said parc ferme ends after the race.......
> 
> You said:
> 
> ...


They are still I parc ferme they cannot work on them Christ...


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> They are still I parc ferme they cannot work on them Christ...


In other words the teams don't have additional hours to "turn them in".  Which is exactly what I've been saying, and what the rule say, and what you keep insisting is not the case....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> In other words the teams don't have additional hours to "turn them in". Which is exactly what I've been saying, and what the rule say, and what you keep insisting is not the case....


god you are too stupid for words.

The teams can take the car to the end of the track to anywhere they choose for publicity reasons prior to turning it in for inspection.

they as you've said and I've intimated aren't allowed to do any changes as the cars need to be treated as though they are under parc ferme rules... 

this means they can't change anything unless sanctioned by the FIA...

they can have by request additional hours to hand them over for certain promotional activities with prior agreement with the FIA.

none of which says what you seem to assume it does....

you thick race spoiling child...


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> god you are too stupid for words.
> 
> The teams can take the car to the end of the track to anywhere they choose for publicity reasons prior to turning it in for inspection.
> 
> ...


Why don't you actually show me the regulation that refers to this?  34.3 is not it!

And while you're at it show me evidence for the "dip tank" that enables a fuel sample to be taken when the main tank is dry, which isn't in the regulations either.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

No action on Alonso unsafe release.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No action on Alonso unsafe release.


What unsafe release? I thought the issue was Alonso slipstreaming another car as it was about to come into the pits?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> What unsafe release? I thought the issue was Alonso slipstreaming another car as it was about to come into the pits?



Sorry. Unsafe pit lane driving after release.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

Rosberg no action either.


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 22, 2012)

I think Rosberg got a Schumacher get-out-of-jail-free card somewhere.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 22, 2012)

Talking of Rosberg I saw this photo on another forum. A bird flew into his helmet when he was doing 200kph during a friday Practice session.







Very dangerous, Alan Stacey was killed at Spa in 1960 when he got hit by a bird, although of course helmets are a lot stronger now.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Ok.
> 
> So let's get this straight.
> 
> ...


 
Now the race is over..

There's nothing wrong with quoting Martin Brundle in full a day after he makes a comment about a Grand Prix and quoting on the F1 thread. 

It's not a derail to quote him and  as a response.

Mountains and molehills as a response from one or two on here though.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2012)

McLaren on the board then. 

www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/news/article-2133249/McLaren-team-wins-seat-board-float-Formula-1-looms.html#ixzz1sl1XYlK5


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

bandwagon jumper said:


> Now the race is over..
> 
> There's nothing wrong with quoting Martin Brundle in full a day after he makes a comment about a Grand Prix and quoting on the F1 thread.
> 
> ...


So please do tell us all what it is you want for the people of Bahrain? It seems to be very important to you.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 22, 2012)

1%er said:


> So please do tell us all what it is you want for the people of Bahrain? It seems to be very important to you.


 
Again. I mentioned what Brundle said and face-palmed.

Commenting on what Brundle says about a Grand Prix, the day after he said it, on an F1 thread is derailing because..


----------



## 1%er (Apr 22, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Again. I mentioned what Brundle said and face-palmed.


So you are not supporting the people of Bahrain? you just popped in to quote someone else, is that right?


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 23, 2012)

1%er said:


> So you are not supporting the people of Bahrain? you just popped in to quote someone else, is that right?


 
This is an F1 thread.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 23, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Again. I mentioned what Brundle said and face-palmed.
> 
> Commenting on what Brundle says about a Grand Prix, the day after he said it, on an F1 thread is derailing because..


it's selective quoting to suit your political outlook you didn't for instance report he's subsequent clarifications on Sunday... but then that didn't suit the agenda being pushed did it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 23, 2012)

any way no doubt those so concerned will of course be following the events in Bahrain over the next few months and of course reporting back to us.

or will they like the rest of the world move on until next year....

For what it's worth I don't think F1 will be back there next year.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's selective quoting to suit your political outlook you didn't for instance report he's subsequent clarifications on Sunday... but then that didn't suit the agenda being pushed did it...


 
I haven't seen what he said on Sunday (it's early on Monday) and no-one seemed overly concerned to discuss it here anyway, any responses assuming I had posted on a wind-up with a political slant. You don't know my knowledge of Bahrain, F1, political outlook so any comments about it are yours..

Again it's an F1 thread.

If I had an agenda, I would have selectively quoted, rather than quoted Brundle in full in the first place.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 23, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> I haven't seen what he said on Sunday (it's early on Monday) and no-one seemed overly concerned to discuss it here anyway, any responses assuming I had posted on a wind-up with a political slant. You don't know my knowledge of Bahrain, F1, political outlook so any comments about it are yours..
> 
> Again it's an F1 thread.
> 
> If I had an agenda, I would have selectively quoted, rather than quoted Brundle in full in the first place.


I think your outlook is plain to see paul, it's disingenuous to suggest otherwise...


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I think your outlook is plain to see paul, it's disingenuous to suggest otherwise...


 
Sorry Garf, but you're wrong and going into it here would be a massive derail.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 23, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Sorry Garf, but you're wrong and going into it here would be a massive derail.


theres' ymu's thread for it though...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2012)

www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/17808396

After the stewards announced their decision not to issue any penalties for either incident, Alonso said on Twitter:  "I think you are going to 
have fun in future races! You can defend position as you want and you can overtake outside the track! Enjoy! ))"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/17808396
> 
> After the stewards announced their decision not to issue any penalties for either incident, Alonso said on Twitter: "I think you are going to
> have fun in future races! You can defend position as you want and you can overtake outside the track! Enjoy! ))"


the stewards are wrong for hamilton but not alonso.

alonso was behind tough it's his job to get round the other driver committing to a line seeing that another car is also going that way is just stupid, and petulant which is alonso to a t.

However there's not a possible hope that Hamilton could be said to be a majority behind rosberg because he overtook him... and was side by side coming out of the corner...

My guess is for brevity and also to prevent further controversy they declared a no contest race meaning that all complaints would not be heard and would be dismissed.


----------



## mack (Apr 23, 2012)

Any opinions on MS's minor rant on the state of the tyres, basically saying that tyre management should not be the foremost thing on a drivers mind. 

For me it is gets a little tedious banging on about the tyres all weekend, I know it adds uncertainty to the races and looking after your car is an important part of F1 but if the drivers are not driving flat out every lap then what's the point?


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 23, 2012)

mack said:


> Any opinions on MS's minor rant on the state of the tyres, basically saying that tyre management should not be the foremost thing on a drivers mind.
> 
> For me it is gets a little tedious banging on about the tyres all weekend, I know it adds uncertainty to the races and looking after your car is an important part of F1 but if the drivers are not driving flat out every lap then what's the point?


 
GP racing has never been about driving flat out for 70 laps, drivers have always had to manage fuel/tyres as part of their race craft. I guess Schumacher is looking for excuses as to why he's slower than Rosberg.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 23, 2012)

mack said:


> Any opinions on MS's minor rant on the state of the tyres, basically saying that tyre management should not be the foremost thing on a drivers mind.
> 
> For me it is gets a little tedious banging on about the tyres all weekend, I know it adds uncertainty to the races and looking after your car is an important part of F1 but if the drivers are not driving flat out every lap then what's the point?


I think he's right.   

i also think the new tires have in fact produced the tightest seasons so far and have worked wonders for the competitiveness of the sport in a manner which none of the massive technical and expensive changes have ever done.

I think that the limitation for teams on tires should be raised however, let them have 6 sets for race day 4 sets for qual'y and 4 sets for each practice. with no carry over from session to session from the 11 sets per weekend rule which then actually breaks down as 10 sets as they have to give one set back and they get one less soft set to hard.... 

The reason they haven't done this so far is that it means that Pirelli would need to make more tires and as it like the previous suppliers have said they didn't want to supply the entire grid because they couldn't afford too or make sufficient numbers of tires in time for each race (hence the current limitations).

I'd also like to see 3 of the 4 compounds brought in which would allow greater choice with a you must run 2 of the 3... rule...


----------



## 1%er (May 8, 2012)

So Bahrain seems to have fallen out of the news again 

Mercedes' continued participation in Formula One could be put to a shareholders' vote.........

Norbert Haug has denied reports Mercedes is on the verge of quitting Formula One........

Both articles start halfway down the page!

True or part of the negotiation process?

This quote sums it up "He (Kevin Eason) said the reason for Mercedes pulling out would be because, unlike Ferrari, McLaren and Red Bull, the Stuttgart marque has not been offered a place on Formula 1's post floatation board".

The report said negotiations between Mercedes and Formula 1 bosses over the next Concorde Agreement are ongoing


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 9, 2012)

TBf to the bbc they've been doign things on th news channel about it; for reference to those so concerned abotu the situation that they've continued to highlight the problems there else where and in other threads about Abdulhadi al-Khawaja He has had his request for a civilian retrial accepted and the rule of law seemingly is being carried out.   IE due process something all the nay sayers and activists who posted on this thread we super keen to see happen and not that it was negated by knee jerk reactions due to sensationalist media reports...

oh wait.. no they didn't want the rule of law to apply at all, they wanted summery justice with no oversight and no due process...  

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...er-activists/2012/05/08/gIQAPji29T_story.html

22 may should be the start of the re-trial I look forward to the nay-sayers follow up threads regarding it they will of course be deafeningly silent as they have been before and since the race... fair weather activist cowards that they are...  

As for Mercedes they'll leave after they have won the championship next year with shumi...

As has been the case previously when big german marquees enter motorsport with the exception of DTM which are really team cars not manufactures cars...

They'll still supply engines but brawn will need a new sponsor afterwards...


----------



## Limejuice (May 11, 2012)

Spanish GP this weekend. It's a BBC one.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2012)

First practice was a bit slow this morning. Lots of 'trying stuff out' going on. Hoping for a good race Sunday


----------



## 1%er (May 12, 2012)

Lewis Hamilton was told yesterday (Friday) that he was lucky to escape penalty from Formula One race stewards in the 2012 Bahrain Grand Prix.

Nico Rosberg's defensive driving got the lion's share of the media attention three weeks ago, but in fact it was Hamilton's pass on the Mercedes that was a more contentious topic during Friday's drivers' briefing in Barcelona.

Germany's Auto Motor und Sport reported that the topic was discussed between the drivers and the FIA's Charlie Whiting for no less than fifty minutes.

"In the end, it was resolved that Rosberg did nothing wrong. Lewis Hamilton was (unofficially) reprimanded.

"Charlie Whiting said the McLaren driver was lucky not to have been punished."

The report said Whiting warned the drivers that similar cases, in which passes are made with four wheels off the circuit, will be penalised.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Another brave attempt by Massa to make it into the top ten qualifying for the first time this season. No shame in qualifying 17th, he really gave it his all there.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2012)

Well this is a little odd


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Well this is a little odd



Indeed  tyre saving is not usually this extreme. I would rather be in the top 5 with slightly less race tyre than 6-10th.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Interesting grid. Hope this is not a problem for Hamilton? He is 0.6 seconds up and making it look easy today.


----------



## yardbird (May 12, 2012)

A frantic final few minutes of quali!


----------



## spitfire (May 12, 2012)

Red Bull did a whoopsie.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Good race set up for tomorrow


----------



## spitfire (May 12, 2012)

Hope Lewis hasn't broken something important.


----------



## 1%er (May 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Indeed  tyre saving is not usually this extreme. I would rather be in the top 5 with slightly less race tyre than 6-10th.


I think that fact that they have the DRS played a big part in this to, I think we've seem the difference it makes in overtaking on track.

I wonder what went wrong with Hamilton's car, he was told to stop "problem with the car" 

Edit: Not engine or gearbox so they should be able to fix it without a grid penalty


----------



## Limejuice (May 12, 2012)

Great to see Maldonado up on the front row.

Excellent result for Williams.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> Edit: Not engine or gearbox so they should be able to fix it without a grid penalty



Phew....Hopefully... 

I get the DRS thing. I would still prefer to be starting on pole than lower down like Vettell. There is a mix of cars in the the top ten and more likely to prang off the start. I am sure it will be a good race regardless.


----------



## Limejuice (May 12, 2012)

Ted Kravitz has Tweeted:

"Hamilton's car had 1.3 litres of fuel remaining in the tank after he stopped. You need 1lt for FIA sample and approx 2lt for in lap."


----------



## Quartz (May 12, 2012)

Has there been a rapprochement between Lewis & Alonso? It seemed that way in the after-qualifying interview.


----------



## Quartz (May 12, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Ted Kravitz has Tweeted:
> 
> "Hamilton's car had 1.3 litres of fuel remaining in the tank after he stopped. You need 1lt for FIA sample and approx 2lt for in lap."


 
So his fastest lap was illegally light? Will it be disqualified and Lewis get a penalty?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Has there been a rapprochement between Lewis & Alonso? It seemed that way in the after-qualifying interview.



I never saw the interview, was there some pouting?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Ted Kravitz has Tweeted:
> 
> "Hamilton's car had 1.3 litres of fuel remaining in the tank after he stopped. You need 1lt for FIA sample and approx 2lt for in lap."


Here we go again...


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> So his fastest lap was illegally light? Will it be disqualified and Lewis get a penalty?



Sounds like he is facing a penalty reading the F1 news. 

Trying to bring to mind if a precedent has been set. Garf will know but I am sure this has happened before without penalty?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Here we go again...



McLaren are not really doing well for Hamilton / Button are they? I am pretty sure Hamilton would not have lost the pole with an extra 1L in his tank given his pace.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2012)

Sorry, I was referring to the dip tank debate from a while back. 

Fair point though


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

> @f1fanatic_co_uk points out that Article 33.2 doesn't say there is a penalty for stopping in qualifying #F1 -- Formula 1 (@F1grid)



From twitter ^


----------



## 1%er (May 12, 2012)

Lewis Hamilton looks set to keep his pole position in Spain, despite stopping on the track whilst returning from parc ferme at the end of Formula One qualifying.

The McLaren driver was told on the radio to park the car immediately due to a problem, but his engineer would not immediately explain the nature of the issue.

"I was told to stop. I have no idea why," the 2008 World Champion told reporters in Barcelona.

Team boss Martin Whitmarsh told British television Sky that the problem is not engine or gearbox related, meaning that grid penalties will presumably not apply.

Whitmarsh however acknowledged that McLaren is yet to fully "understand" the problem. "It's a little bit of a worry," he admitted.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/18047760

BBC article is a bit more pessimistic.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

http://m.gpupdate.net/en/f1-news/278460/schumacher-hamilton-incident-under-investigation/

Schumacher / Hamilton incident from practice?


----------



## Quartz (May 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I never saw the interview, was there some pouting?


 
None at all. Hamilton was very complimentary about Alonso.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> None at all. Hamilton was very complimentary about Alonso.



Blimey!!


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

> Well almighty, being reported Vettel will get a 5 place grid penalty for blocking Hulkenburg on a lap. #F1 #Chaos -- Alex Coates (@AlexCoatesy)



Not heard this one ^

Hamilton possible penalty? 
Schumacher possible penalty? 
Vettell possible penalty?


----------



## 1%er (May 12, 2012)

I think they would have made an announcement by now if anyone got a penalty


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> I think they would have made an announcement by now if anyone got a penalty



Still discussing but due soon. Keeping an eye on the #F1 twitterarti.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Blimey. Hamilton chucked to the back of the grid!


----------



## spitfire (May 12, 2012)

ah shitsticks.


----------



## bi0boy (May 12, 2012)

Thems the rules. Yay for Maldonado.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> Thems the rules. Yay for Maldonado.



Aye. It is a poor show from the team either way, Hamilton was easily on top all qualifying. I would feel ashamed starting behind Massa


----------



## spitfire (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I s'pose. *harumph*

Good birthday present for Sir Frank.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

spitfire said:
			
		

> Yeah I s'pose. *harumph*
> 
> Good birthday present for Sir Frank.



His birthday was the 16th of April I thought?


----------



## bi0boy (May 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> His birthday was the 16th of April I thought?


 
He seems to be having it today for some reason.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> He seems to be having it today for some reason.



Good timing. Shame for his relatives to have to wait around for a month?


----------



## bi0boy (May 12, 2012)

> Gary Anderson/BBC F1 McLaren refueller turned the tap to 'drain' instead of 'fill' briefly, realised his error but engineers sent car out


 


They need to sort their shit out.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Not moaning. Rules are rules but it is a shame. Karthikeyan starting ahead of the fastest car and driver. McLaren have squandered a lot this year already and Button / Hamilton must be a grumpy pair right now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2012)

Jeeeeeeeeeeesus


----------



## Quartz (May 12, 2012)

Button's won before from near the back, hasn't he? It's going to be fun tomorrow, especially if Hamilton gets a monster start. He could easily make up 10+ places by the first corner. But he's going to have to be very careful of those first few corners.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

I hope there is some rain. It is going to be an interesting first few laps as it is, chuck some rain in too and it will be good.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 12, 2012)

I wouldn't want to be in the shoes of that Mclaren re-fueller now. Do they have a 'squad' of mechanics and technicians from which they can choose a team for the day? If not they should consider it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Back of the grid seems overly harsh. They could have just ignored his Q3 times and bumped him to 10th.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Back of the grid seems overly harsh. They could have just ignored his Q3 times and bumped him to 10th.


 
I think if the FIA ignored his Q3 times he would have been 5th? 

Only 6 drivers set times in Q3 and only 4 of those were faster than the 1:22.465 Hamilton ran in Q2.
Maldanado was the only driver faster than Hamilton in Q2.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 13, 2012)

Doesn't matter what time you set in Q2 if you get into Q3. Is it not usually the case that Q2 times are faster anyway?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Is it not usually the case that Q2 times are faster anyway?


 
Not really. At a glance the fastest time was set in Q3 in the last 3 qualifying sessions.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 13, 2012)

Fair enough. Point still stands, no way would he have been 5th if his Q3 times were ignored.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Seen a fair few McLaren fans moaning about Karthikeyan being allowed to race after being pretty much 10 seconds off Hamilton's time and outside of 107%. Also the 4 drivers who did not even try to set a time in Q3 starting ahead of him. Can't really agree as the rules are the rules but I hope Hamilton keeps his head tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Fair enough. Point still stands, no way would he have been 5th if his Q3 times were ignored.


 
Actually I was wrong. Look at the timings, that would put Hamilton 4th. To state again, Maldanado was the only driver faster than Hamilton in Q2. 

Maldanado - 1:22.285 (Q3)
Alonso - 1:22.302 (Q3) 
Grosjean - 1:22.424 (Q3) 
Hamilton - 1:22.465 (Q2) 
Raikkonen - 1:22.487 (Q3) 
Perez - 1:22.533 (Q3)
Rosberg - 1:23.005 (Q3)

Maldanado and Rosberg were the only two drivers (of the 7) that ran faster times in Q2 than in Q3.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Actually I was wrong. Look at the timings, that would put Hamilton 4th. To state again, Maldanado was the only driver faster than Hamilton in Q2.
> 
> Maldanado - 1:22.285 (Q3)
> Alonso - 1:22.302 (Q3)
> ...


 
Fine, he still wouldn't have started 4th 

Like you I can't agree that it's not right that the 4 drivers who didn't set a time in Q3 are ahead of Hamilton, they were within the rules to do so. As for Karthikeyan, I've not been keeping up but I assume he set a time within 107% during at least one of the practice sessions?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> As for Karthikeyan, I've not been keeping up but I assume he set a time within 107% during at least one of the practice sessions?


 
From Wiki:


> During the first phase of qualifying, any driver who fails to set a lap within 107 percent of the fastest time in the first qualifying session will not be allowed to start the race. However, in exceptional circumstances, stewards may permit the car to start.


Practise does not count on the 107% rule (if we are sticking to the rules of course) so as  he set one time of 1:31.122 and the fastest Q1 time was Hamilton on 1:22.583 he should technically be out.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Fine, he still wouldn't have started 4th


 
He would if you dropped his Q3 time and applied his Q2 time to the grid timings


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He would if you dropped his Q3 time and applied his Q2 time to the grid timings


That would just provide an incentive for anyone with a blinding lap in Q2 to "accidentally" underfuel for Q3.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> That would just provide an incentive for anyone with a blinding lap in Q2 to "accidentally" underfuel for Q3.


 
Or just not bother doing a flying lap like some did?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> From Wiki:
> 
> Practise does not count on the 107% rule (if we are sticking to the rules of course) so as  he set one time of 1:31.122 and the fastest Q1 time was Hamilton on 1:22.583 he should technically be out.


Have you ever watched F1 before? I'm well aware of the 107% rule, but generally the team makes a case to the stewards that if a driver is within that time during practise then they have demonstrated a suitable race pace. As for your Q2 nonsense, you're just making up rules.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Is there anywhere to stream the race online? I don't have a TV this week, and without a UK IP address I can't use the iPlayer stuff either. :/


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is there anywhere to stream the race online? I don't have a TV this week, and without a UK IP address I can't use the iPlayer stuff either. :/


 
I have used vipbox for football and it is not bad - http://www.vipbox.tv/sports/formula-1.html


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Have you ever watched F1 before?


 
Never. Is it any good?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I have used vipbox for football and it is not bad - http://www.vipbox.tv/sports/formula-1.html


Cheers, looks promising.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Cheers, looks promising.


 
It was more stable that the ITV official FA Cup stream. Hopefully it will be okay for the F1, not going to be iPlayer quality but I have seen loads of games on it and no problems.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's showing football and MotoGP highlights now, no problems and quality is not too bad. Good, now I don't have to leave the house.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> They need to sort their shit out.


If I were Hamilton I'd say one more pit crew fuck up and you're in breach of contract I'm gone...

I'd simply quit the team on the sport and fly home... 

when interviewed by sky after the qualifying tbf martin whitmarsh looked like he was gone to go on an armed rampage and not sop shooting til he ran out of bullets... 

something is very wobbley at Mclaren HQ at the moment... I wouldn't be suprised to see ron denis come back in and whitmarsh to be put on road cars for a bit...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Have you ever watched F1 before? I'm well aware of the 107% rule, but generally the team makes a case to the stewards that if a driver is within that time during practise then they have demonstrated a suitable race pace. As for your Q2 nonsense, you're just making up rules.


they didn't need to use his practice times, they used the fact the car is capable of being within the 107% rule becuase his team mate is... it's perfectly fair the team need only prove the car can be inside the rule not that the driver can be...


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> they didn't need to use his practice times, they used the fact the car is capable of being within the 107% rule becuase his team mate is... it's perfectly fair the team need only prove the car can be inside the rule not that the driver can be...


 
Have you ever watched F1 before?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> something is very wobbley at Mclaren HQ at the moment... I wouldn't be suprised to see ron denis come back in and whitmarsh to be put on road cars for a bit...


 
It is a bit eh?  Overall McLaren have the best car so far and two world champions driving for them. They have historically been really solid as a mechanical team but this season something is amiss.

Ferrari have been weak (by their historic standards) and have an under-performing second driver. Red Bull have fallen hugely from the last two seasons and yet they top the constructors and drivers tables. Difference is that although these two teams are under-performing they have not had the repeated howlers McLaren have dealt themselves or tables would be different.

In the main I am enjoying this season with Lotus, Sauber, Mercedes and Williams looking less like also-ran teams. Just a shame to see a team error cock things up again. Hamilton (like him or not) was easily the best driver and car set-up out there. F1 can be unpredictable but I never thought for a second he would not be on pole today.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Predictions? 

I think that Alonso is likely to take the win or at very least a podium.
Same for Raikkonen who has been really strong and at very least a podium.


----------



## Quartz (May 13, 2012)

I'm just wondering why McLaren thought they could get away with it? All they needed to do was say to the stewards, "Sorry, but we accidentally underfuelled the car, so please don't count that lap."

Anyway, less than an hour to go... 

And I reckon Hamilton could still get a podium.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Watching the Sky Sports coverage for the first time this year. Is it part of the FIA contract that all TV channels must feature a short-arse as part of the presenter team?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Been a lot of talk about the 'next Ferrari driver' this week. Heard mention of Di Resta, Webber, Rosberg, Sutil, Perez and even Kubica depending on health. 

Interesting to see that Massa is 500/1 to win the 2012 title while Grosjean is on 230/1


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Wonder if Raikkonen would ever be tempted back there.


----------



## 1%er (May 13, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is there anywhere to stream the race online? I don't have a TV this week, and without a UK IP address I can't use the iPlayer stuff either. :/


I'm watching via this link that seems OK, if it breaks-down try link 8 vipbox.tv
http://www.vipbox.tv/watch/32669/2/sky-f1--live-stream-online.html


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Wonder if Raikkonen would ever be tempted back there.


 
I get the feeling that Ferrari want another lap dog. Raikkonen was #1 at Ferrari and is doing very well at Lotus without pandering to the Alonso race strategy. Not like he needs the money and I think the fact he pissed off to Rally for a while shows he likes racing not toadying to a driver who is 'at best' as good as him.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I get the feeling that Ferrari want another lap dog. Raikkonen was #1 at Ferrari and is doing very well at Lotus without pandering to the Alonso race strategy. Not like he needs the money and I think the fact he pissed off to Rally for a while shows he likes racing not toadying to a driver who is 'at best' as good as him.


Yeah, good point - Reubens never got out of the shadow either. Would discount Webber accepting that sort of role too.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Yeah, good point - Reubens never got out of the shadow either. Would discount Webber accepting that sort of role too.



I think Webber is possible. Unlikely but possible. He is setting up a future as a commentator so a few years of Ferrari money would set him up for life.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Gah, stream's gone down!


----------



## 1%er (May 13, 2012)

http://www.vipbox.tv/watch/32669/1/sky-f1--live-stream-online.html

load up vipbox.tv and you will have a choice of about 20 links


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Good start. Alonso not heading off easily.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Haha, Schumi out.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Another zero point race for Schumacher. I doubt he has excuses for that one.

(((Senna)))


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

FFS McLaren!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

_What the fuck _is going on with McLaren's pit crew


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> FFS McLaren!



Yup  

They are fingers and thumbs at the moment. Nerves or incompetence? Doubt it slowed him more than a second? 

Webber looks fucked


----------



## Limejuice (May 13, 2012)

Hamilton hunting Massa.

Could be spicy.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Hamilton hunting Massa.
> 
> Could be spicy.



Maldonado catching Alonso too. Pretty tight at the front. 

Hope Hamilton flies past Massa. 

My bet was Kimi to win and Hamilton 4th.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Vettell and Massa under investigation. Wonder if the stewards will have them both whipped or hung?


----------



## Limejuice (May 13, 2012)

Great move by Williams, getting Mal in.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Vettell and Massa drive through. Good for Hamilton  

Considering the poor McLaren qualifying for the race they are sitting nicely now for some points. Button looks set to pass Rosberg soon. 

Maldonado doing well


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Shaping up nicely for Lewis now. Schumi interviewed on Sky, blaming Senna entirely for being where he wanted to drive.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Hamilton needs to pit


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

LOL: "Everyone's got their fingers crossed for a clean McLaren pitstop... except the men changing the tyres, of course..."


----------



## Limejuice (May 13, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> LOL: "Everyone's got their fingers crossed for a clean McLaren pitstop... except the men changing the tyres, of course..."


Maybe that's where they were going wrong before...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

"It's slow, IT'S SLOW!!!"


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Good race  do far. Kind of split into separate battles rather than one race but still plenty going on.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Ferrari have the pit stops nailed


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Predictions?
> 
> I think that Alonso is likely to take the win or at very least a podium.
> Same for Raikkonen who has been really strong and at very least a podium.



Probably close


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

If Alonso is held behind Maldonado then Kimi might have a chance. If Alonso gets passed in the next few laps then he will run away with it I think.


----------



## Limejuice (May 13, 2012)

I'd like 1. Mal

2. Raik

3. Not Alonso


----------



## yardbird (May 13, 2012)

Kaiser Sozie  overtakes !


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Kaiser Sozie overtakes !


That took me a second


----------



## yardbird (May 13, 2012)

.


----------



## yardbird (May 13, 2012)

Alonso's tyres fucked??

Please


----------



## yardbird (May 13, 2012)

Fantastic   !!

Happy Birthday Frank


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

Nice one Maldonado


----------



## Pingu (May 13, 2012)

8th from the back.. nice drive


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

Great race - thanks for making it possible for me to watch, Badgers.  

Shame Hamilton couldn't get further than 8th.


----------



## Pingu (May 13, 2012)

those spanish ladies are all very tall


----------



## Pingu (May 13, 2012)

god our national anthem is so.... zzzzzz


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Well done Maldonado  the next president of Venezuela  

Good work by Hamilton to make up those places. Well done to Lotus for 3rd and 4th place. 

Loser of the race? Schumacher or Massa?


----------



## Pingu (May 13, 2012)

schumacher. that crash if it were an online computer game would have had everyone screaming "Nooooooooob!"


----------



## Limejuice (May 13, 2012)

Pingu said:


> god our national anthem is so.... zzzzzz


 
I like Billy Connolly's idea that we should use the theme music from The Archers.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

God, Raikonnen just really doesn't care, does he?


----------



## Limejuice (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Loser of the race? Schumacher or Massa?


 
Schumacher. Only he can drive (accidentally this time) into someone and blame his victim.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2012)

Pastor Maldonana is that his name or is he one of those 'worker priests'? 

It was a great  race!


----------



## Pingu (May 13, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> I like Billy Connolly's idea that we should use the theme music from The Archers.


 
that or the venga boys.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Schumacher. Only he can drive (accidentally this time) into someone and blame his victim.



It was a massive fail but he is an old man with no points all season. In terms of racing Massa made up two places to finish 18th. Shameful result given that his team mate came second and 5 retirements in the race.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

Massa really has just disappeared competitively, hasn't he? I suppose it would be obvious to point to his accident, but can that really explain it all?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Massa really has just disappeared competitively, hasn't he? I suppose it would be obvious to point to his accident, but can that really explain it all?



Never bothered Coulthard?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

Well, everyone reacts to these things differently.

Plus Coulthard's a Scot with a granite chin


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Well, everyone reacts to these things differently.
> 
> Plus Coulthard's a Scot with a granite chin



Never noticed his chin


----------



## yardbird (May 13, 2012)

Fire in the Williams area of the paddock.

A kers fire - some injuries


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 13, 2012)

Blimey.  Looks big too.


----------



## Quartz (May 13, 2012)

That was really fun to watch.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Fire in the Williams area of the paddock.



Missing this??? Is it Madonalo on the pipe?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 13, 2012)

KERS explosion on Senna's car.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> KERS explosion on Senna's car.



Schumacher to blame?


----------



## Quartz (May 13, 2012)

Fire?

Edit: Jeez. Hope no one's seriously hurt.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 13, 2012)

I'm guessing it was Senna's as they said Maldonado's would still be in parc ferme.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Fuck Williams garage has just caught fire setting fire to the entire pit complex!!


----------



## Quartz (May 13, 2012)

A pity Hamilton wasn't up front - I note that starting from the back he finished both in the points and ahead of Button.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Fuck. The insurance companies will be shitting it.


----------



## Quartz (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Fuck. The insurance companies will be shitting it.


 
I doubt it; they'll be rubbing their hands in glee at the massively increased premiums they'll be able to charge for the next few years.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2012)

Where is this news story to be found? Not on the Beeb and they must still have staff down there.


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2012)

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/99589


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

It's being updated on the live feed, though very few details so far.


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2012)

"Kenny Handkammer ‏ @Chiefboltkennyh: Two guys air lifted to hospital badly burnt all my thoughts and best wishes the them and all at Williams"


----------



## spartacus mills (May 13, 2012)

From Twitter:

*@NataliePinkham* 
Emergency helicopter coming in to circuit to take victims to hospital


4 Williams team members and 1 from Force India currently being treated in medical centre


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Sky reporting it as a kers pack discharging and that setting fire to garage. 

One sky camera man had to stop filming to put out a persons legs were on fire..

1 force India mechanic taken to hospital.

Further casualties to be confirmed none serious other than burns and smoke inhalation. 

Nothing formally confirmed.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Whilst this isn't important, this will fuck those teams for Monaco.

Natelie Pinkman said the sky camera man put out a Williams man who was working on a fuel rig. 

/ supposition : kers pack discharged and shorted to the fuel vapour...


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Messy


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

That's the difference between sky and BBC. Resgardless of whats going on they'll cut to go to a football round up program where as sky just carried on broadcasting til they could report people were ok...


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

The Sky team was actually in the pit lane at the time.  Just before they went off air a short while ago they showed images they'd filmed of the fire itself and it was very serious indeed.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Wonder if the FIA will punish Williams for this? Pretty poor show from their garage and likely affected other teams too. Shame to think like that that when people are hurt but they should not have let this happen.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> That's the difference between sky and BBC. Resgardless of whats going on they'll cut to go to a football round up program where as sky just carried on broadcasting til they could report people were ok...


To be fair Sky have a whole channel dedicated to F1 while the BBC have to squeeze it in between other programmes.


Badgers said:


> Wonder if the FIA will punish Williams for this? Pretty poor show from their garage and likely affected other teams too. Shame to think like that that when people are hurt but they should not have let this happen.


Hold your horses there a minute. We don't even know exactly what happened yet, who did what, of if anyone (or whom) is to blame.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> Hold your horses there a minute. We don't even know exactly what happened yet, who did what, of if anyone (or whom) is to blame.



That is why I started my post with the word 'wonder'


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Wonder if the FIA will punish Williams for this? Pretty poor show from their garage and likely affected other teams too. Shame to think like that that when people are hurt but they should not have let this happen.


No. Unless it was totally unavoidable like some one earth the kers unit on a fuel tank.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> That is why I started my post with the word 'wonder'


You seemed to think Williams deserved "punishment" and you said that they "should not have let this happen".  It seems to me you're apportioning blame when you don't know all the facts.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> To be fair Sky have a whole channel dedicated to F1 while the BBC have to squeeze it in between programmes


and a football results program can be squeezed. 

Sorry but again it shows why the BBC shouldn't be allowed to cover sport events.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> You seemed to think Williams deserved "punishment" and you said that they "should not have let this happen".  It seems to me you're apportioning blame when you don't know all the facts.



Calm down dear. The FIA run a very tight ship (as do the teams) so was speculation. Hence the word 'wonder' at the start of my post.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You seemed to think Williams deserved "punishment" and you said that they "should not have let this happen".  It seems to me you're apportioning blame when you don't know all the facts.


English not your first language then. 

That was clearly a thinking out loud comment as in I wonder if it'll rain tomorrow. 

Wind your neck in son.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> English not your first language then.
> 
> That was clearly a thinking out loud comment as in I wonder if it'll rain tomorrow.
> 
> Wind your neck in son.


Wind yours in.  I think you need to learn to read English:



> *Wonder if the FIA will punish Williams for this?* Pretty poor show from their garage and likely affected other teams too. *Shame to think like that that when people are hurt but they should not have let this happen*


Both comment indicates he thinks Williams are to blame and deserve some kind of punishment.  What the hell else does "they should not have let this happen" mean??


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> What the hell else does "they should not have let this happen" mean??



If you run an F1 garage then you are fucking careful of course??? Did you realise things are flammable?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

Accidents can happen even when you're incredibly careful. Without knowing what happened we should probably steer clear of the blame-game for now...


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

http://t.co/ChdHaebX

Not pretty regardless


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Bungle once again attempts to start a fight over an innocuous comment on the f1 thread what a fucking knob jockey.  

You need to learn to stay fucked off son.

Don't entertain it badgers the posters a wanker with anger issues...


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 13, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> and a football results program can be squeezed.


 
it happened on the BBC forum not the live show. they seemed to cut the show short as it seemed disrespectful to keep analysing the race while reports of injurys at Williams where coming in, plus the area was probably being evacuated.

.. and I'll take the BBCs team over that dullard Hill any time.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://t.co/ChdHaebX
> 
> Not pretty regardless


Senna wasn't fond of that chassis anyways


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Accidents can happen even when you're incredibly careful. Without knowing what happened we should probably steer clear of the blame-game for now...



No blame yet. Just 'wondering' given the money and potential knock on involved. My point is if you run a garage in F1 then you are responsible for it. Not wanting blame but anyone who follows the sport knows the FIA run a very tight ship.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> it happened on the BBC forum not the live show. they seemed to cut the show short as it seemed disrespectful to keep analysing the race while reports of injurys at Williams where coming in, plus the area was probably being evacuated.
> 
> .. and I'll take the BBCs team over that dullard Hill any time.



I'll take love reporting as it happens of the sport I love, over reading a list of results for billionth dvision football teams.  Seriously who into football is only have going to have seen a results round up I. The 21st century. It's dark ages programming...


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Bungle once again attempts to start a fight over an innocuous comment on the f1 thread what a fucking knob jockey.
> 
> You need to learn to stay fucked off son.
> 
> Don't entertain it badgers the posters a wanker with anger issues...


You must be living on a different planet or something.  Go back and read what was written then get back to me, ok?

Was it you two I had issues with in this thread before?  It seems like. It seems like you two like talking crap, stirring up shit and then blaming everyone else for it.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

As an aside... 

F1 teams should mitigate against 'accident' or be responsible to a degree. Look at the sports track record? Teams have been punished for small car fires during pit stops.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> Was it you two I had issues with in this thread before?  It seems like. It seems like you two like talking crap, stirring up shit and then blaming everyone else for it.



Nah, that was two other pricks you daft prick  

If you think the few of us are passionate about such an issue then what will the FIA be saying?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You must be living on a different planet or something.  Go back and read what was written then get back to me, ok?
> 
> Was it you two I had issues with in this thread before?  It seems like. It seems like you two like talking crap, stirring up shit and then blaming everyone else for it.


Some posted a comment you lept on it deciding that what was posted was in some way the biggest travesty of all time and then made a cock out of yourself.

And you're doing it again.

Get some professional help for your anger management issues.

I'm putting you on ignore now.  I'm not your mum and can't be arsed dealing with a pathetic child, you've already tried ruining this thread once, clearly you've not got anything related to this sport to say and moreover wish to critise others for having opinions about it.

Good riddance to bad rubbish. Btw you'll be the only person I've ever had on ignore on this site so I guess that's an accolade...


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Nah, that was two other pricks you daft prick
> 
> If you think the few of us are passionate about such an issue then what will the FIA be saying?


They won't be saying anything until an investigation is held. They won't be going off half cocked trying to apportion blame before they know the full facts, like some here seem to want to do.

Those other cases you mentioned, punishment was dished out only after it was known what exactly happened. In one case iirc the team had modified the fuel hose.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

I 'wonder' if you are correct....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I 'wonder' if you are correct....


It's a fucking wonder no ones done it before...


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

Garfieldlewossit, you're like the forum clown, only you're not very funny.


GarfieldLeChat said:


> Some posted a comment you lept on it deciding that what was posted was in some way the biggest travesty of all time and then made a cock out of yourself.
> 
> And you're doing it again.
> 
> ...


You really are prick.  Twice people have talked rubbish, I pull them up on it and I'm the villain? I know you like to roam the forums talking crap but give it a rest for once, eh?

I don't know I bother trying to discuss F1 on here, there's two many tossers.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

I talk rubbish?


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I talk rubbish?


In this case I think that you said was wrong....but I'm not getting into that again lest we be plunged into an endless spiral of arguing.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> In this case I think that you said was wrong....but I'm not getting into that again lest we be plunched into an endless spiral of arguing.



Plunched?


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Plunched?


plunged.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> plunged.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

Plunnnnnnnnnnnnnge.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/99599

Not confirmed but I 'wonder' if there is some responsibility that if what is believed 'that fuel exploded while it was being prepared for transportation as part of the post-race procedure' is the cause? Just 'wondering' if their eye was off the ball after the win?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Plunnnnnnnnnnnnnge.



Cluuuuuuuuuuuuuuunge?


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2012)

The FIA clearly need to ensure that circuits keep their fire crews deployed around the pit complex until well after the race and everyone has gone home. It's unacceptable that fire crews didn't arrive until after the fire had been put out.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> The FIA clearly need to ensure that circuits keep their fire crews deployed around the pit complex until well after the race and everyone has gone home. It's unacceptable that fire crews didn't arrive until after the fire had been put out.



They may have been? Shoddy state of affairs all round really..


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 13, 2012)

five-place grid penalty in Monaco for Schumacher for collision with Senna


----------



## Quartz (May 13, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> five-place grid penalty in Monaco for Schumacher for collision with Senna


 
Only 5 places? Shame.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

Why? At the moment he could start 5 laps ahead of everyone else and still not pick up any points.


----------



## Quartz (May 13, 2012)

What was up with Red Bull changing the front wings? I'm wondering if it might make sense to have different front wings for different fuel loads. Someone who had a front wing designed for a heavy fuel load might have an advantage early in the race. Then, at a pitstop you change it for a wing designed for a lighter fuel load. Sure it'll take a few seconds longer, but it might only take you a couple of laps to recover.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2012)

Look what I have found.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 13, 2012)

I presume you have to run the same shape front wing to the one you qualified on.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

Quartz said:


> What was up with Red Bull changing the front wings? I'm wondering if it might make sense to have different front wings for different fuel loads. Someone who had a front wing designed for a heavy fuel load might have an advantage early in the race. Then, at a pitstop you change it for a wing designed for a lighter fuel load. Sure it'll take a few seconds longer, but it might only take you a couple of laps to recover.


I don't think that's allowed. All they can change are front wing angle, and tyre pressures.


----------



## Quartz (May 13, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> I presume you have to run the same shape front wing to the one you qualified on.


 
Then why were the commentators speculating that RB were trying a new design?


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2012)

pics: http://www1.skysports.com/formula1/gallery/12837/7754156/williams-fire-pictures


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 13, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Then why were the commentators speculating that RB were trying a new design?


 
Yeah, I was wondering what Coultard was talking about but surely you can't change body work after qualifying.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Yeah, I was wondering what Coultard was talking about but surely you can't change body work after qualifying.


That's correct.  I didn't hear what DC said as I was watching Sky, but he probably meant they were trying a new design for this weekend. Once quali 3 is over cars are in parc ferme and cannot be altered.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 13, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> pics: http://www1.skysports.com/formula1/gallery/12837/7754156/williams-fire-pictures


Excellent - a real picture story, no words needed.


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2012)

Maldonado rescuing a disabled kid and his trophy.


----------



## spitfire (May 13, 2012)

That's an incredible shot.

The mechanics have got balls of steel, they were all getting stuck in, no BA or anything.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2012)

spitfire said:


> The mechanics have got balls of steel, they were all getting stuck in, no BA or anything.


You would though, wouldn't you. If you think maybe your mates are stuck in a building on fire, you grab a fucking hose and get stuck in, balls of steel or not. Human nature.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 13, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Maldonado rescuing a disabled kid and his trophy.


That's his cousin.


----------



## spitfire (May 13, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> You would though, wouldn't you. If you think maybe your mates are stuck in a building on fire, you grab a fucking hose and get stuck in, balls of steel or not. Human nature.


 
True.


----------



## bi0boy (May 13, 2012)




----------



## spitfire (May 14, 2012)

Bloody hell.....


----------



## Limejuice (May 14, 2012)

Excellent pic ^^^.

Sky cameraman puts his TV camera down and wades in to help pull someone out.

Top bloke.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2012)

Massa needs to buck up then? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/18067284?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Bungle73 (May 14, 2012)

I fear it won't be long until he's replaced.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> I fear it won't be long until he's replaced.



Will be amazed if he lasts the season. Hard to get a drive at the moment too, lot of good young drivers waiting in the wings. He might raise his game but the mind games must be killing him at the moment. 

Ferrari want a lap dog to pander to their one driver set up but Massa can't offer any support on this form. With the experience and budget Ferrari offer he should not be on 2 points from 5 races. I know Ferrari favour Alonso massively but the point difference is 59 already.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 15, 2012)

I wonder what the outcome of this will be?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/18066927


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> I wonder what the outcome of this will be?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/18066927



I hope it will be a 'all in this together' by the FIA and teams. It sounds like the Kers unit was the spark to the flame but not actually confirmed. I can't remember a similar incident happening in recent years? Outside of race time especially.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I hope it will be a 'all in this together' by the FIA and teams. It sounds like the Kers unit was the spark to the flame but not actually confirmed. I can't remember a similar incident happening in recent years? Outside of race time especially.


there have been a number of times when the red bull has had the weird circular warning sign on it and when other cars have had issues with drivers or mechanics being shocked... 

It'll means  regulation change but all kers units will need a removable battery which can be isolated, earthed and most importantly will be on the other side of the garage from the fuel.   I would also expect they'll make the garages interiors become totally flame proof...


----------



## Quartz (May 15, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Massa needs to buck up then?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/18067284?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


 
IOW "Win points or you're out."

But who would replace him? The touted contenders are firmly ensconced in their own teams and doing well there. If it were late in the season, they might give drives to members of their academy.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 16, 2012)

Paul De Resta sdly is looking at them, although it'd kill a promising career dead...


----------



## Quartz (May 16, 2012)

You rate Force India for the longer term?


----------



## bi0boy (May 16, 2012)

If thought he was going to replace Schumacher at Merc next season?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 16, 2012)

Quartz said:


> You rate Force India for the longer term?


Mclaren Junior  yeah... I rate them...  (chassis Mclaren, suspension Mclaren, Aero Mclaren... etc)...

Also see williams and the number of Mclaren parts ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 16, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> If thought he was going to replace Schumacher at Merc next season?


again not a good career move... would you in the german team support the german driver or the younger english one... 

Ferrari were looking at De-Resta, and he's been linked with them before but just as barachello killed his career by playing second to Shumi paul would kill his by playing second to Alonso...

Bad move... good money bad move...


----------



## Quartz (May 16, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Mclaren Junior yeah... I rate them... (chassis Mclaren, suspension Mclaren, Aero Mclaren... etc)...


 
And don't forget Indian money.


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2012)

http://www.formula1.com/news/featur...edium=Twitter-F1&utm_campaign=Latest+Features

Official F1 article is quite good. Only really mentions Perez as a likely replacement driver.


----------



## bi0boy (May 19, 2012)

Monaco next, my favourite race.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> Monaco next, my favourite race.



Not my favourite but always exciting to see. It is a spectacle and now the DRS and KERS have really bedded in it will be interesting. The one race of the year when it is essential to watch qualifying.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 19, 2012)

It's a historic anachronism really. More of a special than a race hell to get round a real endurance rather than a traditional race to be the fastest. Unlike every other race as a driver you can't relax for a second there's no coast point in the track. The only natural point would be through the tunnel where actually you'll come a cropper if you do...


----------



## Quartz (May 20, 2012)

I've just been reading this article about driver safety and I really don't understand what Whiting is going on about here:



> Whiting said: "The canopy has potential problems, particularly in that there were very likely to be visibility issues as it may create a distorted image for the driver.
> 
> "There are also the issues of weight, driver egress and driver extraction."


 
I find it hard to believe that this is not total bollocks. Have not these issues been solved by the aviation industry?[/quote]

And speaking of driver safety, they're always commenting about the lack of visibility afforded by the rear-view mirrors, so, as every car has a rear-pointing camera, why don't they have a centrally visible display showing the camera feed? They could make it part of the wind deflector.


----------



## Badgers (May 20, 2012)

I guess planes being in the sky and not having the space/weight challenges the F1 cars have matters to some degree? 

Plane going hundreds of miles per hour in the space of the sky is different from a track full of cars accelerating and braking. Helmet visors have rip off visor strips whereas a canopy would not have that. 

Also a canopy in a plane can eject whereas it would be tricky in a car  If the driver could not be got out easily it is a safety issue.. 

Interesting to see what is proposed


----------



## bi0boy (May 20, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> It's a historic anachronism really. More of a special than a race hell to get round a real endurance rather than a traditional race to be the fastest. Unlike every other race as a driver you can't relax for a second there's no coast point in the track. The only natural point would be through the tunnel where actually you'll come a cropper if you do...


 
Even if there aren't many overtakes or traditional racing moves, I love the tension that that comes from the supreme test of concentration.

I think the season needs some variety in circuit characteristics  like Monaco and Imola.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 20, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I've just been reading this article about driver safety and I really don't understand what Whiting is going on about here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Review cameras attached to the car won't work becuase of vibration. 

A flat spot which would not be noticeable to the average fan will cause sufficient vibration to effect to make you miss the apex of most corners if you had a camera at the back then you'd also have no way of stopping the image from shaking and being unusable. 

As for canopies; that's a difficult thing. 

For a start it's an open wheeled open cockpit formula.  So that would in effect kill f1 as we know it. 

Safety cells would need to be a full extraction section which would in need to be entirely removed before you could provide medical help.  This is fine in say tourca or lmgp or similar close formulas because the g forces and chassis structure is designed to like road cars dissipate through the entire chassis and the cockpit is far less compact around the driver so ingress of the body shell doesn't tend to happen. Not to mention that they close formulas never reach speeds of 200+ mph or impact at those speeds they are usually at worst 100+ mph accidents. 

One of the things which saved massa was being able to get him out and to hospital quickly. 

This would be less likely if they had to extract a covered cell before being able to get to him.

The other issue is the law of unintended consequence canopies which shatter to disperse energy of wheels debris etc  but are string enough to withstand it makes for rather sharp knive like fragments which thrown at a fleshy mass at say 100+ mph would cause evisceration of the driver. Again not really what you want although I guess it'd stop a number of driver injuries.

The final issues is that there's a frailty point beyond which the human body cannot withstand the impact if the safety structure is too strong.  You get this in normal car accidents seat belts bruises etc.  

Donald Campbell when he died is assumed to have suffered this issue His seat belts where still attached and not opened and yet there was no sign of the body.  The accident had stopped the boat with sufficient force to rip Campbell through the belts and then through the canopy as it stopped and he didn't. Then the pikes in the lake had a meal and no body was found...

If you are attached to a thing doing 200+mph then you are also doing 200+mph if you then stop the thing then you don't stop you carry on at more less the same speed until you hit something sufficient if you have a few strong ribbons holding you in place then the areas of the body which are retained will split and you become 4 or so hunks of meat...

So again not what you want. 

You'd need to radically change the front end of the car to do it or find away which meant the fleshy thing inside was protected.  That's the issue.


----------



## dogDBC (May 20, 2012)

^ Wow!  Good reading.


----------



## Quartz (May 20, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Review cameras attached to the car won't work becuase of vibration.


 
Then how do they work now?



> As for canopies; that's a difficult thing.
> 
> For a start it's an open wheeled open cockpit formula. So that would in effect kill f1 as we know it.


 
I don't buy that.



> Safety cells would need to be a full extraction section


 
I don't understand this. Fighter planes have had canopies that can be easily removed since WW2. If you need to remove it really really fast, there are explosive bolts.



> The other issue is the law of unintended consequence canopies which shatter to disperse energy of wheels debris etc but are string enough to withstand it makes for rather sharp knive like fragments which thrown at a fleshy mass at say 100+ mph would cause evisceration of the driver. Again not really what you want although I guess it'd stop a number of driver injuries.


 
With a lot less energy than the item hitting the driver directly.



> The final issues is that there's a frailty point beyond which the human body cannot withstand the impact if the safety structure is too strong. You get this in normal car accidents seat belts bruises etc.


 
Well yes, but that's not an issue with canopies.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 20, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Then how do they work now?


 

what TV cameras on F1 Cars?  Simple answer is they don't very well. Longer answer because they are significantly larger and still cut out at high g corners which would make them useless for their function IE seeing behind at corners.



Quartz said:


> I don't buy that.


 
good I'm not selling it.

If you think fragments of plastic hurled inches from your face at very high speed which are tougher than your helmet or body are a good thing sit on the bonnet of a car as it's doing 100 to 0 as you go though a window... let me know how that works out for you yeah!!  



Quartz said:


> I don't understand this. Fighter planes have had canopies that can be easily removed since WW2. If you need to remove it really really fast, there are explosive bolts.


 
that'd be great for the marshalls... or are you thinking about ejector seats...or adding explosives to a car capable of flipping at 200+MPH... and when it lands upside down what then... or are we talking about automagically knowing when it should go off or not... 

For refference usually canopies on planes have plastic explosive charges which blow the canopy open not bolts otherwise the ejector seat would ram the pilots neck into the canopy as it took off out of the plane snapping their neck instantly...  









Quartz said:


> With a lot less energy than the item hitting the driver directly.


 
Late time I checked dead is dead regardless of the cause...  



Quartz said:


> Well yes, but that's not an issue with canopies.


 
Yes it is the structure around it would need to be strong enough not to deform in the event of an accident...


----------



## Quartz (May 20, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> what TV cameras on F1 Cars?


 
The ones from which we get the from-car shots. They were originally installed above the driver's head, but they now mount cameras facing fore and aft.



> Longer answer because they are significantly larger and still cut out at high g corners which would make them useless for their function IE seeing behind at corners.


 
Ah, I wasn't aware of that. I wonder why they cut out? They're all electronic.



> that'd be great for the marshalls... or are you thinking about ejector seats...or adding explosives to a car capable of flipping at 200+MPH... and when it lands upside down what then... or are we talking about automagically knowing when it should go off or not...


 
No, I'm thinking of the WW2 style charges, operated from inside the cockpit.



> For refference usually canopies on planes have plastic explosive charges which blow the canopy open not bolts otherwise the ejector seat would ram the pilots neck into the canopy as it took off out of the plane snapping their neck instantly...


 
I'm aware of that - I used to work in aerospace. They were developed in WW2.



> Yes it is the structure around it would need to be strong enough not to deform in the event of an accident...


 
I disagree: deformation is fine - indeed it's one way to absorb energy - as long as it doesn't deform into the driver's body. But you misinterpreted me: I was agreeing with you in that if the impact happens with sufficient force that the driver's going to die anyway, then yes, a canopy won't protect him.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 20, 2012)

Quartz said:


> The ones from which we get the from-car shots. They were originally installed above the driver's head, but they now mount cameras facing fore and aft.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I wasn't aware of that. I wonder why they cut out? They're all electronic.



No idea I've always assumed the components are significantly small to flex to the point where the signal deteriorates the waves form.  Waves lengths do funny things under g forces. 







Quartz said:


> No, I'm thinking of the WW2 style charges, operated from inside the cockpit.



Not been used for years though and again you wouldn't want explosives in a car which is already a large fast bomb in effect. 

Again from a safety pov how would you know if they had triggered but not fired as a marshal, what of they had triggered fired and misfired how would you then control the explosive charge to get the driver out?  To many variables to dangerous.





Quartz said:


> I'm aware of that - I used to work in aerospace. They were developed in WW2.



But not used in modern planes due to their unreliablity. And again planes have the advantage of being in the sky not crumpled against a barrier facing the wrong way or upside down.   Just as you wouldn't fire and ejector or explosive bolts if the plane was cockpit down on the ground or on it's side you'd not be able to control the final resting place of the wreak. 

Equally what happens when heavy deformation causes them to go off during the accident?  Again to many variables and none of them give a significant bonus where you'd run the risk. 





Quartz said:


> I disagree: deformation is fine - indeed it's one way to absorb energy - as long as it doesn't deform into the driver's body. But you misinterpreted me: I was agreeing with you in that if the impact happens with sufficient force that the driver's going to die anyway, then yes, a canopy won't protect him.


But you've seen an f1 car where could you stick the canopy where it would not deform into the driver? Drivers can't even move to do their own seat belts up that's how little space there is. 

If you've never been go to the racing car show and sit in one.  Try and get in and out and you'll be surprised its bloody hard. 

Having driven cars before the days of the foam collars it was damn hard then these days it's nigh on impossible.


----------



## Quartz (May 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> No idea I've always assumed the components are significantly small to flex to the point where the signal deteriorates the waves form. Waves lengths do funny things under g forces.


 
I didn't know that.



> Again from a safety pov how would you know if they had triggered but not fired as a marshal, what of they had triggered fired and misfired how would you then control the explosive charge to get the driver out? To many variables to dangerous.


 
Good point. I think we can leave it there.



> If you've never been go to the racing car show and sit in one. Try and get in and out and you'll be surprised its bloody hard.


 
Oh, I've sat in them. Being 6'4" makes it very difficult for me. Especially when I wear steel toe capped boots because of the mud at Goodwood.



> Having driven cars before the days of the foam collars it was damn hard then these days it's nigh on impossible.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

Williams all set to race it seems. One mechanic still in hospital though


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

For those who have it, the charity match in Monaco between footballers and racing drivers is being shown now on British Eurosport 1 #f1 -- BBC F1 Fans (@BBCF1fans)


Captivating ^


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2012)

Romain Grosjean is doing really well. Only 1st practice but 2nd fastest in the Lotus.


----------



## Quartz (May 25, 2012)

Could Scumi be getting the boot?


----------



## TitanSound (May 25, 2012)

Probably just Brawn lighting a bit of a fire under his arse. Someone with an ego as big as Schumacher's isn't going to take that laying down


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 25, 2012)

tbf his first two races until his team buggered it were crackers he was on form... 

then he seemed to lose interest as he saw his team not really putting in what he wanted in terms of effort.

Then last race was a travesty he shouldn't have collided but chose to do so...


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

The older drivers are being phased out on performance it seems. KR strolls back into a new team and drives like a winner but looking at MS, MW and FM it seems they are punching above their weight.


----------



## Limejuice (May 26, 2012)

I love the onboard shots around Monaco. You really get a sense of the proximity of the barriers and the speed of the cars.


----------



## bi0boy (May 26, 2012)

What's Pastor's problem?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Schumacher getting a kicking


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

My connection seems to have died


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 26, 2012)

Sky are laying on the sexism pretty heavily - seems like the only reason anyone would want to live in Monaco is the pretty ladies in swimwear.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Sky are laying on the sexism pretty heavily - seems like the only reason anyone would want to live in Monaco is the pretty ladies in swimwear.



Switch to BBC


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 26, 2012)

Can't, don't have a telly at the moment and I'm not in the UK.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Can't, don't have a telly at the moment and I'm not in the UK.



Gotcha.

My connection is back up in time  have seen the Maldonado thing now, that was shitty and the ten place penalty is deserved.


----------



## Limejuice (May 26, 2012)

I'm streaming both BBC and Sky.

The BBC is about 10 seconds ahead of Sky.

(Yes, I like simple, shiny things.  )


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 26, 2012)

Prefer Brundle's commentary, given the choice.


----------



## Limejuice (May 26, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Prefer Brundle's commentary, given the choice.


I agree. I'm watching the action on Sky with Brundle and co.

Then back the BBC to see what nonsense EJ and DC are spouting.

It's a win/win set-up.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

If only Channel 5 had coverage too


----------



## Limejuice (May 26, 2012)

Perez all tyred...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 26, 2012)

Whoops! I know Monaco's infamously difficult to drive, but is this number of hits usual?


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Is Massa gonna make Q3 for a change?


----------



## Limejuice (May 26, 2012)

Massa flicks a Brazilian V-sign at Domenicali...


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Massa flicks a Brazilian V-sign at Domenicali...



Think they let him drive Alonsos car as a treat?


----------



## Bungle73 (May 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> My connection is back up in time  have seen the Maldonado thing now, that was shitty and the ten place penalty is deserved.


Maldonado has a bit of a history of being an idiot around Monaco. At one point he was banned from the circuit "for life"".


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 26, 2012)

Finally gets another pole, gets a 5 place rid penalty for being a tit


----------



## Limejuice (May 26, 2012)

Synchronicity moment:

BBC stream - talking head is a bloke with a grey goatee beard - EJ

Simultaneously...

Sky stream - talking head is a bloke with a grey goatee beard - Damon Hill


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 26, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Whoops! I know Monaco's infamously difficult to drive, but is this number of hits usual?


If you watch the on board you'll see the front lower suspension is flapping lose as is the wing. 

It's the same spot, area which was hit by Maldonado so I think something let go and forced him into the barriers.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Could not watch Q3  

Gonna be interesting tomorrow. I wonder if MS will last the race.


----------



## yardbird (May 27, 2012)

Sky coverage has started and I watch it online.
I was a  taken aback when one presenter said about them all arriving how twisty and turny it was driving in - _something that Princess Grace would know about!_
Not word for word, but that's pretty much what was said


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

BREAKING: Teams may protest hole in Red Bull floor. May force a change and start from pit lane. #F1 -- Formula 1 (@F1grid)

^ from Twitter ^

Any mentions of this yet? Would be harsh on Webber if so.


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

yardbird said:


> _something that Princess Grace would know about!_


Bit of a graceless comment, that...


*coat*


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> BREAKING: Teams may protest hole in Red Bull floor. May force a change and start from pit lane. #F1 -- Formula 1 (@F1grid)
> 
> ^ from Twitter ^
> 
> Any mentions of this yet? Would be harsh on Webber if so.


Sky did an interview with Christian Horner. He was adamant that it had passed scrutineering and was fully compliant. Commentator said teams have two hours after times confirmed to protest against something. He didn't know if any team had lodged a protest.


ETA Qualifying times that is.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Bored of Ron Howard now


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2012)

Only just remembered to switch on - stupid script that I started running last night is barely half-way through. Turning it off for the duration so I can get back on the internet; clients can wait.


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bored of Ron Howard now


Yeah, I'm a bit fed up with celeb interviews in general. They tend not to be be informed about F1 and have nothing to say of interest to F1 fans.

I'd rather they interviewed a few engineers.


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Only just remembered to switch on - stupid script that I started running last night is barely half-way through. Turning it off for the duration so I can get back on the internet; clients can wait.


I like the cut of this jib.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

First retirement?


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> First retirement?


First corner.

Four cars.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2012)

Schumacher to take Alonso and himself out at the first corner.  <crosses fingers>


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2012)

If it starts raining it could be an epic race. Remember when there were only six finishers a few years ago?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Schumacher to take Alonso and himself out at the first corner.  <crosses fingers>



Damn Alonso all over Hamilton


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Just the two cars out at the first corner?

Softies.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Maldonado has had a good weekend then


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2012)

Shame for Grosjean, he's been really impressive all season.


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

I'd love to see Massa make a move on Alonso.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> I'd love to see Massa make a move on Alonso.



Never gonna happen sadly


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Alonso is slowing Massa down and allowing the top 3 to gain a gap. Team orders???


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2012)

Ugh, missed the opening because a meeting overran - of all the race starts to miss!


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Rain in 15 laps?

Goodie gum drops.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Ugh, missed the opening because a meeting overran - of all the race starts to miss!



Best start for 5 years easily. Amazing things happen, great driving, it had everything.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2012)

Bugger, stream's gone down.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Rain in 15 laps?
> 
> Goodie gum drops.



Kobayoshi's mechanic will be sitting it


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Bugger, stream's gone down.



vipbox is the site I use


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Best start for 5 years easily. Amazing things happen, great driving, it had everything.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2012)

23 laps, not a single overtake apart from the first corner.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> 23 laps, not a single overtake apart from the first corner.



(((Lord Camomile)))


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 27, 2012)

Perez overtook someone didn't he?


----------



## bi0boy (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> vipbox is the site I use


 
It's live on the BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcone/watchlive/


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Rain? 

Mention of 'light rain' which could make for some tricky tyre choices. Surprised Rosberg came in.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> It's live on the BBC http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcone/watchlive/



Is Buddy in the UK?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Perez overtook someone didn't he?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Hamilton??


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Hamilton??


De-podiumed by Alonso and now Vettel.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Rain 4mins away 10mins ago. Now 5mins away.


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Rain 4mins away 10mins ago. Now 5mins away.


Monaco rain has the same sense of timing as my wife.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Spitting with rain


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

McLaren must be betting that the rain is negligible or that Button can handle it on softs.


----------



## Ax^ (May 27, 2012)

bah we want serious rain


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> bah we want serious rain


ANY rain...


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like no rain? 

Quite a low number retired and only one penalty so far.


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like no rain?
> 
> Quite a low number retired and only one penalty so far.


I know.

Where is the mayhem?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2012)

Boring, innit?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Last twenty laps and tired tyres might see some changes. They are bunched up but overtaking has been very thin on the ground. 

Vettell probably has the drive of the day so far.


----------



## yardbird (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> vipbox is the site I use


Same here - no problems.
Also got the boxing last night.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Schumacher had a problem with the car? I really hoped after setting the fastest qualifying time he might finally get his first point of the season. Fingers crossed for you Mikey


----------



## Ax^ (May 27, 2012)

bit of rain

lovely jubbly


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Brollies out, ladies...


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Ax^ said:
			
		

> bit of rain
> 
> lovely jubbly



Umbrellas up


----------



## Ax^ (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Schumacher had a problem with the car? I really hoped after setting the fastest qualifying time he might finally get his first point of the season. Fingers crossed for you Mikey


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Hahaha Schumi


Third time I've posted this exact post in this thread.


----------



## yardbird (May 27, 2012)

Brollies


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Ax^ said:
			
		

>



He will be okay. He can take some comfort in his team mates excellent performance once again.


----------



## Ax^ (May 27, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Third time I've posted this exact post in this thread.


 
hate the guy for years but tbf want him to do something before he finally retires


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Ax^ said:
			
		

> hate the guy for years but tbf want him to do something before he finally retires



He is doing something? Providing good PR and sponsorship for the team?


----------



## bi0boy (May 27, 2012)

Top 5 within one and half seconds of each other!


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Into the last ten laps and a bit wet  

Button


----------



## Ax^ (May 27, 2012)

aye I mean get a frigging podium..


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> Top 5 within one and half seconds of each other!



Top 6 now 

Looking exciting out there


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Button



Gone. Oh well, he never looked like doing much today. 

Top six seem to be fixed barring an error.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2012)

Well that was pretty much the least exciting race of the season so far. DNS and KERS seemed to be completely unnecessary and pointless.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Schumacher had a problem with the car? I really hoped after setting the fastest qualifying time he might finally get his first point of the season. Fingers crossed for you Mikey


He already has two points.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Yup. Good driving but not hugely enthralling. A few times it felt like it was going to offer more action but never really came. Was not expecting much more given it is Monaco but still enjoyed it? 

Sixth different race winner. Who is next for a win?


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> He already has two points.



Has he? I must have missed those. Fair play to him, that is not bad.


----------



## Limejuice (May 27, 2012)

Oh, NOW it's pissing down in Monaco!


----------



## Bungle73 (May 31, 2012)

Sectioned F1 car. Absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Quartz (May 31, 2012)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 1, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Sectioned F1 car. Absolutely fascinating.


Great video, thanks for posting.  Amazing how high up they have their legs; I always imagined the pedals were on the floor like a road car.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 1, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Great video, thanks for posting.  Amazing how high up they have their legs; I always imagined the pedals were on the floor like a road car.


The last time I saw anyone in vaguely that position for two hours she was giving birth.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2012)

Canada time is near


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 8, 2012)

Canada time is here.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Rainy


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Rainy


Plus "Wall of Champions"...


----------



## Kanda (Jun 8, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Great video, thanks for posting.  Amazing how high up they have their legs; I always imagined the pedals were on the floor like a road car.


 






http://www.playseat.com/en/playseat-rbr-1-seat

I went for the normal playseat, not the F1 one


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Plus "Wall of Champions"...



Excellent news  

Interested to see if Button can pick up a good result and if Massa is not a one off.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 8, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Canada time is here.




yip and the protesters will be out in full force to disrupt as much of the event as possible 

Hopefully, this will not be the last time Montreal hosts the F1.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 8, 2012)

Why are they protesting this time?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 8, 2012)

spring-peeper said:


> yip and the protesters will be out in full force to disrupt as much of the event as possible
> 
> Hopefully, this will not be the last time Montreal hosts the F1.


 
Why are the Canadians protesting eh?


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news...+Street+becomes+fault+line/6751110/story.html

Class war, apparently.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 8, 2012)

Wall 1 - 0 Kovalainen


----------



## Quartz (Jun 8, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Wall 1 - 0 Kovalainen


 
Hopefully there'll be a clip for me to enjoy when I get home. And hopefully it's a good omen for Heiki.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 8, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Hopefully there'll be a clip for me to enjoy when I get home. And hopefully it's a good omen for Heiki.


He was interviewed after, and was pretty chipper about it. When asked about the damage (2 corners of the car), he said it was his job to push it as far as he can and the mechanics' job to put it back together.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 8, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Why are the Canadians protesting eh?




Started out with students upset with a tuition increase.  Here is what Jacques Villeneuve thinks about it.



> MONTREAL -- Quebec's student protesters have a new celebrity critic -- and he's firing away on all cylinders.
> Jacques Villeneuve, the Quebec-born car-racing champion, is upset at a protest movement that has gone on for months and is now promising to turn up at Formula One Grand Prix events in Montreal all weekend.
> 
> In a five-minute exchange with reporters Thursday, Villeneuve urged the protesters to go back to school.
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2012)

Missed P2 but Hamilton did well then? Button 10th then 9th, is he running a drastically different car?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2012)

What time is it on today/tomorrow?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2012)

6pm qualifying today 
7pm race tomorrow


----------



## Fiended*** (Jun 9, 2012)

Love to see Vettel knocked out in Q1.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's a thought: what if the cars had to be fully fuelled at the start of Q1 and were not allowed to be refuelled before the race? It might make things a little more exciting as those trying for pole would have to put more fuel in their cars.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 9, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Here's a thought: what if the cars had to be fully fuelled at the start of Q1 and were not allowed to be refuelled before the race? It might make things a little more exciting as those trying for pole would have to put more fuel in their cars.


The fuel tanks aren't big enough.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 9, 2012)

So make them bigger! I wasn't thinking of mandating it this year!


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't see how it would make it more exciting. Qualifying should be about speed not wallowing around with massive fuel loads.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I wasn't thinking of mandating it this year!


Bernie...?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 9, 2012)

Quartz said:


> So make them bigger! I wasn't thinking of mandating it this year!


But you would have to make the tanks extremely large to hold enough fuel for 3 qualifying sessions and the race.  Would that even be practical?  Not to mention the safety implications of carrying around that much fuel.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd much rather they brought back refueling during pit stops. It made the strategy a lot more important, and would stop the commentators wittering on about tyre choice quite so much.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 9, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> But you would have to make the tanks extremely large to hold enough fuel for 3 qualifying sessions and the race.  Would that even be practical?  Not to mention the safety implications of carrying around that much fuel.


No. 

And a massive fire risk. 

Under no circumstances will refuelling bring in to it anything other than long races with zero overtaking. Why overtake when you will lose it at the pit stop?


----------



## Quartz (Jun 9, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> But you would have to make the tanks extremely large to hold enough fuel for 3 qualifying sessions and the race.


 
Umm.. you'd need 10-15 extra laps' worth. That's about 25% bigger.



> Would that even be practical? Not to mention the safety implications of carrying around that much fuel.


 
What extra safety implications? They carry an almost full tank at the start of the race. I understand they actually slightly under-fuel the cars, so this would add an extra _frisson_.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 9, 2012)

As far as I'm aware fire isn't an essential component to f1


----------



## Quartz (Jun 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> As far as I'm aware fire isn't an essential component to f1


 
I do not believe there would be any extra fire risk. The _frisson_ to which I was referring was the extra need for fuel management. If someone had to do an extra run during qualifying they'd have 3-4 laps' less fuel for the race.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 9, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I do not believe there would be any extra fire risk. The _frisson_ to which I was referring was the extra need for fuel management. If someone had to do an extra run during qualifying they'd have 3-4 laps' less fuel for the race.


Wouldn't work. Would lead to many more failing to finish less racing as people fuel conserve. Like the last year of bridgestones really...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 9, 2012)

The solution if it needs one and I maintain that 6 races 6 different winners is a good season so far, would be to make them run on one set of slicks and one set of treads which will behave radically differently.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> The solution if it needs one and I maintain that 6 races 6 different winners is a good season so far, would be to make them run on one set of slicks and one set of treads which will behave radically differently.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> The solution if it needs one


 
I think you may have misunderstood my post: I wasn't suggesting it as a fix for anything, it was just something that I thought worth suggesting.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2012)

I've made an awesome curry.  Some left over for the race tomorrow night too.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2012)

Why have Sky got China Mieville in the commentary team today?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2012)

Jesus, how lucky was that for Button!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2012)

Could not watch or listen  but just got it on.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 9, 2012)

De resta ahead of button. 

Jenson needs to stop moaning and get on with it...


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 9, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Why have Sky got China Mieville in the commentary team today?


Who?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2012)

Best grid of the year for Ferrari. 

Agree with Garf on Button. He has had bad breaks this season but I can't see how he is this far down on Hamilton in qualifying over the recent sessions? Seems like he is out of sorts.


----------



## Fiended*** (Jun 9, 2012)

JImmy Finger Boy on pole. If there was one thing happening on earth that I did not want to see today, it was that prick in the best car.

I wish Red Bull could be shit for a while, or McLaren and Ferrari could not be shit. I just know he is going to get things all his own way again. All on a fucking plate as usual.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Best grid of the year for Ferrari.
> 
> Agree with Garf on Button. He has had bad breaks this season but I can't see how he is this far down on Hamilton in qualifying over the recent sessions? Seems like he is out of sorts.


he seems to have an almost baracello like sulk on...


----------



## Quartz (Jun 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Agree with Garf on Button. He has had bad breaks this season but I can't see how he is this far down on Hamilton in qualifying over the recent sessions?


 
WRT this GP, he hasn't had the practice that Hamilton has had. He's been stuck in the garage with a broken car while Hamilton's been getting the laps in.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> WRT this GP, he hasn't had the practice that Hamilton has had. He's been stuck in the garage with a broken car while Hamilton's been getting the laps in.



Cheers. I am really out of the loop this season. Button has not had a good time this year but would like to hear something.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

Not on proletariat telly? No matter, can watch online hopefully. There is talk of the maple syrup too.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 10, 2012)

The 2 hour build up starts here soon I think and if that is a bad stream for you try one of these they will have about 15 links by the time the race starts, in many different  languages


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

Makes Sunday Funfay


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Omg have you seen the bad illustrations above the Ferrari garage they look nothing like the drivers. Massa's looks like a bad Chinese copy of massa.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

London Grand Prix then? I bet that would work well. This had been touted before and small exhibition drives have taken place.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> London Grand Prix then? I bet that would work well. This had been


The idea has been around for a while, particularly when they had that Formula One comes to Regent Street thing a while ago. There was even a website.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2012)

Someone needs to tell Alonso (and Raikkonen) how to wear a baseball cap properly. He looks like he's wearing a Lego minifig hat...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> London Grand Prix then? I bet that would work well. This had been touted before and small exhibition drives have taken place.


Well for a start we'd need to change the law as you can't race on any public roads. The only reason rallies get away with it is that they are private designated roads with public access and can be closed.

It'd be possible Monaco is reopened on Fridays for example for main traffic and is reopened about 2 hours after the race for the main parts.  The main issue would be the terrible road surfaces no places for spectators to view it and the inevitable 'protester' nimbis who'd dislike the noise, crowds, devaluing of property, 'green' concerns and all the other po faced stuff that people in the UK whine about motor sport...

We're spectacularly anti car in the UK considering most f1 teams and racing teams are based here...

The other issue would be why would you have a London gp? You've got silverstone which is highly enjoyable and purpose built.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

They managed it with the Birmingham Superprix. 

I'd love to see a London Grand Prix, even if it was just a one off. Sadly I think the practical problems preclude it. 

I attended that F1 event on Regent Street btw; it was fantastic.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

Stream (vipbox) is stalling


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine is ok so far. I'm on here: http://www.vipbox.tv/watch/48952/1/f1---canadian-grand-prix-race-live-stream-online.html

I think I must have missed last year's Canadian GP somehow - I don't remember anything about that Button win.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I don't remember anything about that Button win.


What?  It was probably his greatest drive ever, in the longest race ever, and one of the best races of all time.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Before any ijet mentions the Birmingham super prix it should be remembered that this needed an act of parliament to get it going (the Birmingham Road Race bill/act) when it expired in 1990 it was not renewed and as a result it's not been held since...


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 10, 2012)

If there was a London GP it would probably be in the Olympic Park or something, please no.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I think I must have missed last year's Canadian GP somehow - I don't remember anything about that Button win.


the longest race in f1 history time wise? Which lead to the rule change to a total time this year including stoppages being no more than 4 hours?

Download it, watch it in full...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2012)

Might have to. I know I missed a couple of races last year - sounds like they were the wrong ones.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> If there was a London GP it would probably be in the Olympic Park or something, please no.


God no.  But you'd think with the Olympics they'd do something special for the British gp but nothing is planned yet...  Typical.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Might have to. I know I missed a couple of races last year - sounds like they were the wrong ones.


Set aside a whole day it's 7 hours or so


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Before any ijet mentions the Birmingham super prix it should be remembered that this needed an act of parliament to get it going (the Birmingham Road Race bill/act) when it expired in 1990 it was not renewed and as a result it's not been held since...


Couldnt they create another Act?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Mine is ok so far. I'm on here: http://www.vipbox.tv/watch/48952/1/f1---canadian-grand-prix-race-live-stream-online.html
> 
> I think I must have missed last year's Canadian GP somehow - I don't remember anything about that Button win.



It is freezing/buffering at an intolerable frequency


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Couldnt they create another Act?


You're far more knowledgable than I am on these things why don't you tell us?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It is freezing/buffering at an intolerable frequency


Welcome to come round to mine to watch it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> You're far more knowledgable than I am on these things why don't you tell us?


Is it your purpose in life to be an arse?  Why couldn't you just answer the question. It's funny how you accuse me of causing agro when it's you who keep doing it and stating "facts" that aren't true, and get uppity when I correct you.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2012)

AARGH!  FUcking stream went down just as the first light came on!

Edit: Can't even load vipbox.tv at all now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

Stream died before start


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2012)

I think vipbox is down completely. If you find an alternative streaming host let me know...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2012)

There's one of Sky here: http://www.sportlemon.tv/v-4/0/156/v-415765.html


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Front room still up for grabs!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2012)

Gah. Should have been on your sofa mate. I am in my Pj's now


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Is it your purpose in life to be an arse?  Why couldn't you just answer the question. It's funny how you accuse me of causing agro when it's you who keep doing it and stating "facts" that aren't true, and get uppity when I correct you.


No but as I've previously stated I have no intention of engaging with you at all you decided to not respect that request on quoting my post and asking a direct question.

You seem to go out of your way to incorrectly 'correct' my comments with your uninformed guff trash the thread with constant personal attacks and then complain whe. People refuse to entertain you.

Don't speak to me quote me or converse with me ever again.  I have no interest in discussing anything with you.

I cannot make myself clearer to you than this.

You think it can be done to google it like the rest of your Motorsport knowledge.  I'll keep on getting my knowledge from reliable sources from within the motor sport community and it's officials. Thanks awfully. 

Now go about your day and stop trying to ignite an argument on the thread AGAIN.

Idiot.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Gah. Should have been on your sofa mate. I am in my Pj's now


Put on a coat and call a cab. Pj's are welcome dude


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

So long as your old fella doesn't hang out the front.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking to be a very boring race.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> No but as I've previously stated I have no intention of engaging with you at all you decided to not respect that request on quoting my post and asking a direct question.
> 
> You seem to go out of your way to incorrectly 'correct' my comments with your uninformed guff trash the thread with constant personal attacks and then complain whe. People refuse to entertain you.
> 
> ...


I don't take orders from you. YOU are the trouble maker. You constantly spout rubbish, which I correct then you make out I'm somehow causing "trouble". You are a fucking troll. 

Don't bother replying because I have no wish to speak with you again.  I prefer to converse with people who can act like adults.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Looking to be a very boring race.


Needs rain.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I don't take orders from you. YOU are the trouble maker. You constantly spout rubbish, which I correct then you make out I'm somehow causing "trouble". You are a fucking troll.
> 
> Don't bother replying because I have no wish to speak with you again.  I prefer to converse with people who can act like adults.


I rest my case... What a cock even when being told to stop quoting and talking to me you haven't got the good grace to hear what's being said to you...

I'll bet those who have a relationship with you are utterly brow beaten.  What a crashing bore you must be to live with...

Don't hesitate to fuck off son.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I rest my case... What a cock even when being told to stop quoting and talking to me you haven't got the good grace to hear what's being said to you...
> 
> I'll bet those who have a relationship with you are utterly brow beaten.  What a crashing bore you must be to live with...
> 
> Don't hesitate to fuck off son.


I already said I don't take orders from you. 

The ONLY person ruining this thread is YOU with the  your "Oh I'm right, I'm right" and ignore anything anyone else says attitude. Do I have to get the mods involved?  I'm surprised you're not banned already with your bullshit.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I already said I don't take orders from you.
> 
> The ONLY person ruining this thread is YOU with the  your "Oh I'm right, I'm right" and ignore anything anyone else says attitude. Do I have to get the mods involved?  I'm surprised you're not banned already with your bullshit.


Please get the mods involved son.

I've had you on ignore you directly quoted me and asked a question I tol you to find out for yourself as I have no interest in discussing anything with you I asked you to leave it and me alone and you won't.. Go for it. See what happens

This is an f1 thread not your personal dick size competition son.

Shut up stop quoting and talking to me I have zero interest in you or your opinion.  Really. Get it through your thick skull.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Please get the mods involved son.
> 
> I've had you on ignore you directly quoted me and asked a question I tol you to find out for yourself as I have no interest in discussing anything with you I asked you to leave it and me alone and you won't.. Go for it. See what happens
> 
> ...


You had me an "ignore" yet you keep replying to me.........

There's nothing worse than someone who can't admit they are wrong, especially one like you who get aggressive over it 

Anyway, this was fun......not......but I have a race to watch 

Oh and I've been watching F1 since 1988 so I think I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Buddy Bradley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4th time...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking at the possible points haul he could have had he'd be very close if not top of the drivers table if they'd sort his car out and make it reliable. He was sweary cross yesterday.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

FFS!  What is it with McLaren pit stops?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2012)

"Nicole Scherzinger looking very cross about 1.6 seconds..."

"Sure it's not the first time."


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You had me an "ignore" yet you keep replying to me.........
> 
> There's nothing worse than someone who can't admit they are wrong, especially one like you who get aggressive over it
> 
> ...



Not to join your willy waving but my first f1 shot was published in Motorsport in 1982.  I have been involved in Motorsport since birth theres a photo of me asleep in Jody Scheckter rear tyre from 1979, that's quite a famous shot. My old mans ex team mates include a driver called David who's now on the BBC...  

Watching it and being part of it are two separate things...

When did you last work for the fia? Really.  You exhibit none of the camaraderie which is present in motorsport.  None.

Please stop speaking to me. I did have you on ignore but this new xenoforo is so good at removal it made the thread hard to ignore with your constant postings which made the conversation flow look odd.

Please stop talking to me.

Contrary to your belief I do have the right to tell you to stop talking to me.  I can't make you but most people have the dignity at that point to stop talking to person


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Not to join your willy waving but my first f1 shot was published in Motorsport in 1982.  I have been involved in Motorsport since birth theres a photo of me asleep in Jody Scheckter rear tyre from 1979, that's quite a famous shot. My old mans ex team mates include a driver called David who's now on the BBC...
> 
> Watching it and being part of it are two separate things...
> 
> ...



Then why don't you know what you're talking about then...........? Hmmmm, is it because you are a TROLL?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2012)

Shut up, you two.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

And you talk about comaraderie, yet is YOU that is causing agro.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hamilton wins!!  

7 races, 7 winners!


----------



## 1%er (Jun 10, 2012)

I only just noticed that Chelsea FC sponsor Sauber, I wonder what Chelsea get out of that?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

Mclaren saying they don't know why buttons not up there. 

He's out of sorts for sure...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

1%er said:


> I only just noticed that Chelsea FC sponsor Sauber, I wonder what Chelsea get out of that?


Tax relief 

Caterham have QPR on theirs cos tony fernedes owns both so I guess they thought if its good for QPR it's good for us...
http://www.f1katewalker.com/1/post/2012/4/thoughts-on-the-sauber-announcement.html

7 races 7 different winners. Great season. 

Euro section now...


----------



## 1%er (Jun 10, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Tax relief
> 
> Caterham have QPR on theirs cos tony fernedes owns both so I guess they thought if its good for QPR it's good for us...
> http://www.f1katewalker.com/1/post/2012/4/thoughts-on-the-sauber-announcement.html
> ...


I'd understand if like Caterham they has the same owner, as many F1 teams use cross company advertising, Chelsea would have to sell a lot of shirts to cover the cost of the advertising 

Thanks for the link but I think it raises more questions than answers, lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds like it was a good race, will have to catch the highlights on BBC1 at 22:30 

Wow, that reads like spam


----------



## 1%er (Jun 10, 2012)

Abramovich was said to be interested in getting in on F1 a few years ago and I guess Sauber is always up for sale


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

1%er said:


> I'd understand if like Caterham they has the same owner, as many F1 teams use cross company advertising, Chelsea would have to sell a lot of shirts to cover the cost of the advertising
> 
> Thanks for the link but I think it raises more questions than answers, lol


IF. They paid. And that's a big if. 

It's amazing how many sponsors on the car never pay for the advertising space. Virgin I'm looking at you...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2012)

1%er said:


> Abramovich was said to be interested in getting in on F1 a few years ago and I guess Sauber is always up for sale


To an extent. Sauber have always played it well it what Jordan should have done really. And minardi


----------



## Fiended*** (Jun 10, 2012)

Up yours Vettel.

That is all


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 11, 2012)

7 races, 7 winners. This really is one of the most interesting seasons in a long time...


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 11, 2012)

I missed the race, so I'm chuffed I managed to avoid the results and watch the BBC replay in "live" mode.

Top race from LH - pacy and measured. Great to see a 7th different winner.

Completely baffled about Button. In the post-race interview he seemed to have no idea why his pace is so far adrift.

The Schumacher wing problem retirement was bizarre. A couple of burly mechanics jumping down on the top flap and it was going nowhere.

Very pleased for Grosjean and Perez. There was absolute joy on their faces just to make the podium. So let's have more variety in the results!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2012)

I fell asleep halfway through  which is bad form. Was not a peach of a race (from what I saw/read) of it though. Happy Hamilton won though and good results for Grosjean/Perez  

Button is odd. My guess is his head is not right with things but to finish where he did is pretty dire.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I fell asleep halfway through  which is bad form. Was not a peach of a race (from what I saw/read) of it though. Happy Hamilton won though and good results for Grosjean/Perez


Actually I didn't fall asleep which is a change from the previous races, I thought with the different strategies and resultant overtaking it was interesting enough to keep me awake. Plus I was watching the BBC highlights program so probably did not have to sit through so much.

eta: dissapointed for Schumacher, bad luck about the wing, but I wonder if he is ever going to rekindle his former winning form?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Remember he did get Pole in Monaco...well not officially, but as good as.  Who knows what he would have done if he'd been allowed to keep that position.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 11, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Remember he did get Pole in Monaco...well not officially, but as good as. Who knows what he would have done if he'd been allowed to keep that position.


Indeed, I would like to see a schumi win again, better than being beaten by his teamate all the time!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2012)

Had not seen this on the BBC 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/18492552

Top 20 drivers. Something to scratch the F1 itch


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm still recovering from listening to Jonathan Legard commentate on FP2.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> I'm still recovering from listening to Jonathan Legard commentate on FP2.



Any updates. I have not looked today.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, qualifying in Valencia for tomorrow's race begins in 40 minutes or so.

Button was (just) fastest in FP3. I'd like to see the guy have some good luck this weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2012)

Have to listen on the radio. Hope it is covered.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have to listen on the radio. Hope it is covered.


Yes, it is. And you can listen online.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01kf8tc


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 23, 2012)

Please tell me Legard isn't commentating for qualy and race too. BBC like wtf I don't even.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Yes, it is. And you can listen online.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01kf8tc



Cool. Only on phone so cant listen online but got my DAB at work


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like Webber's out in Q1

ETA: Yes he is now.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cool. Only on phone so cant listen online but got my DAB at work


Which phone? There are apps available.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 23, 2012)

Both Ferraris out in Q2. Schumacher too.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 23, 2012)

It is going to be a good race tomorrow with all the top ten qualifiers so close together in time.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 23, 2012)

*Ted Kravitz* ‏@[EMAIL='‏@tedkravitz']tedkravitz[/EMAIL]


> Lewis Hamilton could be in trouble with race stewards again - he's just been called to answer Rosberg's charge that LH ruined his lap..


 
ETA



> *tedkravitz* *No penalty for Hamilton*: It seems the Stewards agreed with that last tweet that it was a busy track with many drivers holding each other up


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 23, 2012)

Crazy times in quali today, both Ferraris out in Q2 despite being within 0.3s of the fastest time. Can't recall such a close qualifying off the top of my head.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 23, 2012)

Starting on the harder tyre may well give those who went out in Q2 a significant advantage. It seems to me that it wears better when the car is heavier, which is why Perez and Grosjean could one-stop last time.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

Ferrari fail
Webber fail
Button still wallowing 
Well done Grosjean 
Well done Maldonado 

Vettell was pretty classy today. I thought Hamilton would nick pole today.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it on radio today? Would assume R5 have it on but can't see it on phone browser.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes mate, just checked the BBC website, starts at 13.00 finishes at 15.00

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01k2dhy

Don't know if that link is any good but it is definitely on.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

Ta mate. I am working today  but what with the football later (which I also miss half of) and a busy Monday I think I will try and sneak a listen where I can  will catch the highlights tomorrow night, can't not know the result.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 24, 2012)

Its also live here


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

Blimey, Vettel's off like a rocket.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

There's never a safety car when you want one, eh?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 24, 2012)

Forgot this was on.  doesn't look like I've missed much though...


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

Saf


Buddy Bradley said:


> Forgot this was on.  doesn't look like I've missed much though...


There's been some good nose to nose racing down the field.

The safety car should collapse the huge gaps between 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

Vettel''s out!!!!


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 24, 2012)

ooh great race


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

Grosjean - second place - out!! Lost alternator.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

Just been catching the odd bit here and there. Can Alonso be caught?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just been catching the odd bit here and there. Can Alonso be caught?


 
His tyres might not last


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> His tyres might not last


With any luck...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

Hamilton's pit stop not good then?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 24, 2012)

OMG what a pair of twats!!


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Hamilton


Snap


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 24, 2012)

Valencia in best race of season shocker.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 24, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> OMG what a pair of twats!!


What?  It was Maldonado's fault.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 24, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Hamilton


What pastor drove into him?

Tho of course Hamilton will be penalised for the British gp almost certainly.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> What? It was Maldonado's fault.


Brundle on Sky says that Mal rejoined the race from off the track and drove sideways into Ham. Mal's fault.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

My Hamilton  was meaning that he got fucked again.


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

I


GarfieldLeChat said:


> What pastor drove into him?
> 
> Tho of course Hamilton will be penalised for the British gp almost certainly.


I meant bad luck for Hamilton, rather than criticising him.

With Hamilton's luck, he was lucky not to get a run-through penalty.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like I was right for the wrong reasons. 

Did Vettel simply overcook his engine?


----------



## Quartz (Jun 24, 2012)

I wonder, with position on the grid being determined by hundredths of a second, how much faster an unpainted F1 car would be?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 24, 2012)

Lets hope that is the last Italian win today.

(the car is Italian!)


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I wonder, with position on the grid being determined by hundredths of a second, how much faster an unpainted F1 car would be?


 
I read somewhere that an unpainted car would be 2 or 3 tenths faster than a totally white car, but of course the sponsorship money can buy more lap time than that.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

dessiato said:
			
		

> Lets hope that is the last Italian win today.
> 
> (the car is Italian!)



Italian? 

/no parts designed or made in Britain


----------



## dessiato (Jun 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Italian?
> 
> /no parts designed or made in Britain


You know what I meant...pedant!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2012)

dessiato said:
			
		

> You know what I meant...pedant!



I see


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 24, 2012)

Penalty for Maldonado: http://yfrog.com/obkp8doj


----------



## Quartz (Jun 24, 2012)

20 seconds added? That's a disgrace! Unless it's added to his next race.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> 20 seconds added? That's a disgrace! Unless it's added to his next race.


Well, the only reason he was rejoining the track was because Hamilton had forced him off it.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 24, 2012)

He didn't have to ram Hamilton, though. He could easily have dropped in behind Hamilton and passed him later.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> He didn't have to ram Hamilton, though. He could easily have dropped in behind Hamilton and passed him later.


 
He didn't deliberately ram him, he was steering left but misjudged the kerb and got planted into him


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 24, 2012)

I see in comparison there is a 5 place grid pen for Kobayashi at Silverstone & 10 place drop for Vergne plus a 25k fine (I guess the fine is for droppping debris all over the track).
Glad to see no penalty for MS over his use of DRS under yellow flags.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 24, 2012)

How did Vettel manage to storm away from Hamilton at the start?


----------



## spitfire (Jun 24, 2012)

Valencia in "not boring" shocker as said previously. Had to stop watching the race (recorded) after the finish so my GF could watch the second half of the England game. Will watch the after show later. Was Hamilton livid?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> How did Vettel manage to storm away from Hamilton at the start?


Remember that he was 1/2 second faster in qualifying.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2012)

Button has scored 6 points in the past 5 races. I know McLaren have cost both drivers points with shoddy pit stops and strategy but 6 points!!

Could be worse I guess, he could be as bad as Massa.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2012)

or shumi... if you think abotu it only 2 of his 6 DNF's are down to him the rest have been team fuck up or reliably...

This season has been the season of team fuck up and that's no doubt...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> He didn't deliberately ram him, he was steering left but misjudged the kerb and got planted into him


no he' did once you're off the track you must turn left to avoid oncoming traffic and not go backwards to return to the track (ie not turn in against the flow of oncoming traffic) he didn't avoid the other car when rejoining the circuit, he did ram Hamilton as was seen from his car lifting up and sideways which shows the level of inertia and therefore intent (ie it wasn't being braked at the time) afterwards he complained that he had been run off the road and therefore he was entitled to get back at Hamilton which also goes to show the intent behind the action and finally, the stewards who have access to many more bits of data than us also decided that he'd gained advantage by goign of track and by causing and incident and gave him a 20 second place drop.

All of which indicate that it was in fact deliberate, heat of the moment stuff froma driver who has proved many times he's an immature little brat who isn't safe on the track...

My guess is that he'll not be with F1 for much longer, that or if he continues the other drivers will begin to object to his continuance in the sport. 

Looking at his driving again last night on the highlights he makes a series of successive maneuvers where he's forcing people off the track and deliberately having collisions through out the race, that's unacceptable and he'll end up being banned or removed from the sport.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Well, the only reason he was rejoining the track was because Hamilton had forced him off it.


which is allowed if you are ahead, and on the racing line, which he was, Pastor didn't have to go off track he could see there was no way round that there was no gap which would have lasted as it was clear he didn't have the speed to maintain or get ahead or even along side.  He was out braked and out maneuverered and therefore should have yielded.   that's how racing works.  It's a non contact sport.  

you don't seriously expect when racing for position for the driver in front to just wave you through saying there you go dear boy the place is yours sorry for being an inconvenience do you??


----------



## Quartz (Jun 25, 2012)

Speaking of team fuckups, if things continue like this I don't see Hamilton staying with McLaren. Pit stops, strategy, they've consistently mucked it up. But to where would he move? He'll not act second fiddle to partner Alonso again, so Ferrari's out. Lotus have two good drivers in Raikkonnen and Grosjean. Will Red Bull dump Webber? Mercedes will have a spot when Schumacher leaves at the end of this year.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 25, 2012)

Maldonado has left lock on and was clearly attempting to avoid contact with Hamilton. It was a misjudgement on his part, not malicious. If the Stewards thought he intentionally rammed Hamilton he would have got a harsher penalty than 20s.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Maldonado has left lock on and was clearly attempting to avoid contact with Hamilton. It was a misjudgement on his part, not malicious. If the Stewards thought he intentionally rammed Hamilton he would have got a harsher penalty than 20s.
> 
> View attachment 20483


the car was still drifting rightwards at the time as he'd steered to correct his earlier leaving the track.

had he been steering that hard without going on the kerbs he'd have spun.


also the impact point is at the line of the speed bump.

this is the point where he'd already regained control and was heading for a direct collision the part where he should have left it was as he left the track earlier than this (about 4-10 frames back or so) at which point he should have stayed off track until the other car had passed and it was safe to rejoin the track.

They didn't penalise him harder because he'd gained no advantage and it'd take a full FIA investigation to give him anything more...

Hamilton is hardly likely to appear the decision, look how that turned out for him last time he did that...


----------



## Quartz (Jun 25, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Maldonado has left lock on and was clearly attempting to avoid contact with Hamilton. It was a misjudgement on his part, not malicious. If the Stewards thought he intentionally rammed Hamilton he would have got a harsher penalty than 20s.
> 
> View attachment 20483


 
He also has brakes, which he should have applied before that shot was taken.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2012)

Quartz said:


> He also has brakes, which he should have applied before that shot was taken.


lol of course this is also relevant...

He should have braked he didn't because he's immature... but a season ago it was Hamilton in this position, ideally no one at this level of the sport should be this immature and dangerous... but they are...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Speaking of team fuckups, if things continue like this I don't see Hamilton staying with McLaren. Pit stops, strategy, they've consistently mucked it up. But to where would he move? He'll not act second fiddle to partner Alonso again, so Ferrari's out. Lotus have two good drivers in Raikkonnen and Grosjean. Will Red Bull dump Webber? Mercedes will have a spot when Schumacher leaves at the end of this year.



My thinking is that Vettell will end up with Ferrari. 

I think Hamilton should be loyal but if you add up the points lost for LH/JB (and the constructors) by poor pit stops, strategy and reliability loyalty will only last so long.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> My thinking is that Vettell will end up with Ferrari.


 
I don't see Vettel moving unless Alonso does too.



> I think Hamilton should be loyal but if you add up the points lost for LH/JB (and the constructors) by poor pit stops, strategy and reliability loyalty will only last so long.


 
Indeed.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> I don't see Vettel moving unless Alonso does too.



Oddly I do. More so than Hamilton for sure. I know Ferrari usually have a 'second' driver and there is plenty of choice through the field but I am guessing they will at least put the feelers out for those two. 

Possibly a bold statement but the best three drivers racing right now are Alonso, Hamilton and Vettell.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> My thinking is that Vettell will end up with Ferrari.
> 
> I think Hamilton should be loyal but if you add up the points lost for LH/JB (and the constructors) by poor pit stops, strategy and reliability loyalty will only last so long.


hmmm Hamilton is a student of his hero senna... who he knew only too well never had the team he's racing for at present like support when he when to williams that's just not how they race.  It's just not how ferrari race either, so he'd find the culture unlikable as he'd not get the support he'd feel he needed when their and he'd be number 2 against aloser...

Aloser isnt' going massa almost certainly is, however I see webber ending up at fezza not vettle who woundn't go unless he's got some serious cash incentive (he's on a stunning deal at red bull).


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2012)

But you agree that Ferrari will put the feelers out for those two at least? 

Webber is an odd one. Good driver but a bit 'decent minded' for Ferrari imo. Remember his tantrums when he though Vettell was getting favourable conditions at Red Bull? He would do okay but Italian and Spanish flair mixed with thick jawed Australian self righteousness?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> But you agree that Ferrari will put the feelers out for those two at least?
> 
> Webber is an odd one. Good driver but a bit 'decent minded' for Ferrari imo. Remember his tantrums when he though Vettell was getting favourable conditions at Red Bull? He would do okay but Italian and Spanish flair mixed with thick jawed Australian self righteousness?


I'm thinking Irvine here tbh... he got stroppy because he was told in no uncertain terms he'd be allow to compete for the championship, then he was specifically prevented from doing so as the second driver... he felt bitter about this having stuck out the bad times with Minardi he wanted the chance to take the glory when it all started going right for his team as it were... hence the not bad for the number 2 driver... also Vettel at the time was behaving like the spoilt brat he was prior to the first championship win... 

It wasn't in my view righteousness more him having a public sulk as a calculated expression to the team to say hey still here and competitive to his own team... 

Ultimately Webber will look at options if he can't get the cash from RBR next year, IE his looking for bankers for his remaining seasons/career.

But yes Fezza will be looking for someone to take Massa's place but Alosers place is taken until he retires he won't race for anyone else anymore.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 25, 2012)

I would not be surprised to see Webber booted by Red Bull and demoted to the second-rank teams. It's not that he's - relatively speaking - a bad driver as he's a solid scorer, just that RB will likely want to give give one of the up-and-coming drivers a promotion to the big time.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I would not be surprised to see Webber booted by Red Bull and demoted to the second-rank teams. It's not that he's - relatively speaking - a bad driver as he's a solid scorer, just that RB will likely want to give give one of the up-and-coming drivers a promotion to the big time.


No they don't they want their drivers to be promted there's no point in having a feeder team and the RBR school if they then aren't using this... 

Webber is well respected in the old Minardi team...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 27, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> he makes a series of successive maneuvers where he's forcing people off the track and deliberately having collisions through out the race


Have you been watching me play Gran Turismo?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 27, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Have you been watching me play Gran Turismo?


I have but thats for another thread (nekkid, nappy wearing playstation owners in lube based GT bonanza).


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2012)

Bernie is like a dog with a bone on the London GP isn't he. 

http://www.autosport.com/news/repor...ed:+jaf1/autosport-f1+(autosport.com+F1+news)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bernie is like a dog with a bone on the London GP isn't he.
> 
> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/100760?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed: jaf1/autosport-f1 (autosport.com F1 news)


there's a thing on pall mall tonight from 8...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

F1 toys 

www.f1onlinethegame.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## TitanSound (Jun 29, 2012)

That's going to happen within the next five years.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2012)

TitanSound said:
			
		

> That's going to happen within the next five years.



I am sure I heard/said this 5 years ago


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2012)

A London GP is a possibility, but on that track layout? Nope.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 1, 2012)

The government  is looking at changing the law to allow motor racing events on public roads in 20 towns and cities. There are two plans for a London Grand Prix, and they both have the blessing of Bernie, who has pledged to contribute £35M to it. There's a piece in today's Sunday Times InGear supplement about it.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 1, 2012)

Apparently Santander have gone so far as to commission a detailed assessment of the practicalities of holding a race in London.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 1, 2012)

Let's see how mich traction this has after the British GP. Not that Bernie likes a good media story before the GP to boost takings.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

Lewis (if true) 

http://www.planetf1.com/driver/3213..._campaign=Feed:+jaf1/planetf1+(PlanetF1+News)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lewis (if true)
> 
> http://www.planetf1.com/driver/3213/7858912/-Trophies-included-in-Lewis-contract-talks-?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed: jaf1/planetf1 (PlanetF1 News)


tbf if the replica is ok why don't mclaren keep it, the trophies after all are awarded to the drivers not the team, the team gets their own trophy... 

It's his strong arming them for better terms though this is merely the dance to be done...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

Lewis vs Ron though?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lewis vs Ron though?


Like Senna VS Frank that worked out well...

Ron Denis won't budge for Hamilton, and would happily see him dumped if his Mercedes paymasters said so...


----------



## Quartz (Jul 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lewis (if true)
> 
> http://www.planetf1.com/driver/3213/7858912/-Trophies-included-in-Lewis-contract-talks-?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed: jaf1/planetf1 (PlanetF1 News)


 
I'm with Lewis on this one. The constructors get their own trophy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, initially I thought "I suppose they can object on the fact it's a team effort", but had completely forgotten the constructors' trophy (  ). Think I'm with Hamilton too on this one.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm not.

The trophies are awarded as part of the over all package which is a team sport.  The driver is no more or less than any other person within the team.  Therefore the team gets 2 trophies one for best team and one for best driver within the team.  But they are both team trophies... let's see how far Hamilton will get on his own sans Mclaren... not so very far but Mclaren can and have previously gotten quite far without Hamilton...  Also it's the contract he's signed... he'll lose them.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> let's see how far Hamilton will get on his own sans Mclaren...



What, like on foot?  

I think that asking a long established team (who have supported his career) to change practices is a bit rich.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What, like on foot?
> 
> I think that asking a long established team (who have supported his career) to change practices is a bit rich.


yeah on foot or at another tema where 'the family' isn't an important component (williams, red bull, fezza for examples) i think he'd feel totally out of the water, moreover none of the other teams would put up with his petulant tantrums as Mclaren do.

He's a bought and paid for Merc man though so I still think we could see him go to take Shumi's place at buttons old team ironically...


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 3, 2012)

Marussia's female test driver has been "seriously injured" in a crash in testing: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-18685789


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 3, 2012)

doesn't sound good... sounds like a failure around the fly by wire accelerators they use.  

though it's only testing they couldn't have anticipated the accident why was the technical truck anywhere near the area where the testing was taking place the only trucks there should have been in the mechanics area not near the racing area.... unless the car has under 'pit' conditions submarined under the support truck in the pit area which would be a very bizarre accident.

either way the head took the main impacts of this incident so look at a long road to recovery ala Massa, assuming this is even possible (ala Senna).


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the car was in the "pits" moving forward prior to being pushed back into the "garage".

The FIA should really allow them to conduct these tests on proper tracks with real pit facilities.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I think the car was in the "pits" moving forward prior to being pushed back into the "garage".
> 
> The FIA should really allow them to conduct these tests on proper tracks with real pit facilities.


allow they should insisit on it... they only allow a certain amount if inseason testing and no out of season testing to limit costs which they claim this caused the increase in overall costs... leading to this situation... it's daft it means that rookies often have little to no experince behind the wheel of the car and developments for the cars are tested in the live environment which is why fezza and mclaren have a slow start out of the blocks each season...


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 3, 2012)

Exactly, there shouldn't be a situation where total noobs end up driving F1 cars around airfields (I'm not saying this was caused by her noobness btw)


----------



## mack (Jul 3, 2012)

Interview with a witness, sounds completely bizarre.

http://audioboo.fm/boos/871249-duxford-f1-crash-eywitness-update


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Exactly, there shouldn't be a situation where total noobs end up driving F1 cars around airfields (I'm not saying this was caused by her noobness btw)


regardless of what caused it part of the resulting accident will have been undoubtably down to inexperince, the accident might not have been it could be mechanical but how you react to a runa way car at that speed etc will be based on muscle memory, reaction times, and knowing what is happening because of experince and that part regardless won't be there however good a driver is unless they've had time to hone this, and currently F1 doens't have a manner in which drivers can hone this...

In the old days newbie drivers would have clocked up at least 100 hours of testing often considerably more (damon hills test driver for example had more hours on the car than anyone else in the team) this allows them like all test drivers to know what the car will do to learn to predict and have built up coping mechanisms which allow the driver to say ok when the car does this i need to do this... 

In testing you know that usually the car behaves in this fashion so it will do this I know it can be relied upon to do that... ok this new bit and now the car won't do that any more and the learned reaction isn't relevant any more does this new feature make the car better or worse under these same circumstances... if they are never given time to develop this level of skill (and all current drivers bar the really new ones have had this time to develop the skills which is why it's doubly unfair to those entering the sport now) then they are stuffed when it comes to something like this where they may not have the skills developed to be able if it was possible to pull it back from the brink.

That is an issue which needs resolving...


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 3, 2012)

Audio of crash at the end of this eyewitness account here, if anyone can tell anything from the engine noise?


----------



## Quartz (Jul 3, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Marussia's female test driver has been "seriously injured" in a crash in testing: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-18685789


 
Here's wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## g force (Jul 3, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Like Senna VS Frank that worked out well...
> 
> Ron Denis won't budge for Hamilton, and would happily see him dumped if his Mercedes paymasters said so...


 
except Mercedes won't be supporting McLaren after the current deal expires...hence the rumours of Lewis replacing Schumacher at Merc come 2013


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lewis (if true)
> 
> http://www.planetf1.com/driver/3213/7858912/-Trophies-included-in-Lewis-contract-talks-?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed: jaf1/planetf1 (PlanetF1 News)


 
This is what he actually said "There could be small things ( to still negotiate) like I'd like to keep the trophies I win. But Rons never going to give them up. Thats alright I'll get him on the money side."

Sounds like he knows he's not getting them.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2012)

g force said:


> except Mercedes won't be supporting McLaren after the current deal expires...hence the rumours of Lewis replacing Schumacher at Merc come 2013


Well they won't be supporting Mclaren specifically they'll still be providing engines they're still owned by the same Bahraini Royal family who owns half the rights to F1 and most of the rights to Mclaren, they'll still sponsor Hamilton directly... so no officially Mercedes will be giving up naming rights to the Vodadphone  McLaren Mercedes team but they'll still be putting up the shekels...


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Lewis's dad is unexpectedly no longer managing Di Resta, could Lewis be after a Mercedes seat?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Marussia's female test driver has been "seriously injured" in a crash in testing: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-18685789


 
BBC reporting she's lost her right eye


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> BBC reporting she's lost her right eye


just read that, terrible shame that's her F1 career over then, massive shame.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 4, 2012)

horrible


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2012)

Gotta wonder if they'll allow the car to race at the British GP if they still don't know what caused it. 

I hope that one day with all the cash, technology and engineering capabilities they find a way to restore her sight.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn, just read up about the accident. So sad


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2012)

Bit damp out there. Was expect I guess and sounds like a likely wet race. Would be good to see some wet racing.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Damn, just read up about the accident. So sad


Yes, nasty, she may have lost an eye but they said "serious head injuries" so I suppose there may be brain damage which would be even worse than just the eye.

I wonder what the HSE will come up with.


----------



## mack (Jul 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bit damp out there. Was expect I guess and sounds like a likely wet race. Would be good to see some wet racing.


 
Sundays forecast looks like it will be pissing down.

Also is the race not going to clash with the Mens tennis final if handy Andy gets through?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2012)

mack said:
			
		

> Sundays forecast looks like it will be pissing down.
> 
> Also is the race not going to clash with the Mens tennis final if handy Andy gets through?



F1 or Murray losing? I think I will go with the F1


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 6, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Yes, nasty, she may have lost an eye but they said "serious head injuries" so I suppose there may be brain damage which would be even worse than just the eye.
> 
> I wonder what the HSE will come up with.


Serious head injuries are also used to describe loss of an eye.

Assuming a few things here:

The eye would have been lost due to the skull impacted around the eye socket meaning the entire skull was crushed in that area.  My guess would be that the usual steel barriers were erected around the back of the truck which was being the make shift pits the barrier would have wedged between the truck side and the helmet as it rode over the nose of the car and either the barrier top bar (crushing the skull near or around the eye area) or the leg (meaning penetration of the skull) caused the damage. 

either way the serious head injuries will be directly related to the eye loss and the impact area.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 7, 2012)

How many sets of wets and intermediates do they have? If they only have a limited number, what do they do when they run out?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure but there was a lot of chat on the beeb about pressure being applied to Charlie Whiting, Pirelli et al about letting the teams run and carry over wet tyres used to the next race so they didn't put themselves at a disadvantage and the fans saw some action.

I have to admit some of it went over my head but that was my understanding of what was being discussed. Not sure what happened in the end but there were a fair few drivers out for the last 20 mins or so.

I'm sure Garf can confirm/deny or correct.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2012)

Do the full wets degrade at anywhere near the same speed as slicks? I always assumed that the lower speeds and the far lower heats being generated meant that you could pretty much run a full race on wets, like a road car.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 7, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Do the full wets degrade at anywhere near the same speed as slicks? I always assumed that the lower speeds and the far lower heats being generated meant that you could pretty much run a full race on wets, like a road car.


 
I think that the problem with the wets is that you have to keep them cool.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2012)

Quartz said:


> How many sets of wets and intermediates do they have? If they only have a limited number, what do they do when they run out?


 



			
				2012 rules said:
			
		

> Competitors are allowed only a limited number of tyre sets during a race event: eleven dry, four intermediate, three wet.


 
Wets don't degrade at the same pace as slicks but they get worse as they wear moving less and less water which then makes them less grippy and make you more prone to spinning/losing it on the corner.  

At best they shift around 60 litres of water a second at worst something like 18.  Friday the weather was actually almost too cold for the wets as they are designed to work at higher temperatures than they could achieve this works in the same manner as slicks in that if they aren't warm enough then they are useless for grip.  Should be better today, might even be a dry /wet/inter quali which could be interesting.

the issue with tyres was that because they only have 3 sets of wets they've used one on friday, one for today and one for tomorrow... which means the fans got to see less than 10 laps per car which is a bit of a shit spectacle if you've paid money to see them run... so as a spectator sport its a bit rubbish.  

More news on De Villota she's having to undergo more surgery and confirmation she hit the tail gate of the lorry...

http://www.planetf1.com/news/3213/7876643/Further-Surgery-For-De-Villota


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2012)

Also the red bull looks amazing with the wings for life paint work https://www.facesforcharity.com/en/home.html


----------



## Quartz (Jul 7, 2012)

I think someone forgot to account for the British weather!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I think someone forgot to account for the British weather!


TBF they keep moving the British GP to try and get it out of the rain cycle but it keeps following the race!!

Shame a dry silverstone on these tyres would be a devastating race these tyres would really be punished because it's such a high speed track...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone arriving at the circuit by car today will be turned away apparently. Car parks are unusable.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> More news on De Villota she's having to undergo more surgery and confirmation she hit the tail gate of the lorry...
> http://www.planetf1.com/news/3213/7876643/Further-Surgery-For-De-Villota


Yes, but also a bit misleading, it says :
"The 32-year-old test driver hit the tailgate of a service truck during a straightline speed test."
My understanding was that she was returning to the mechanics and driving at a very low speed when this accident happenned. The text suggests it was during high speed runs.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Yes, but also a bit misleading, it says :
> "The 32-year-old test driver hit the tailgate of a service truck during a straightline speed test."
> My understanding was that she was returning to the mechanics and driving at a very low speed when this accident happenned. The text suggests it was during high speed runs.


as I understand it and it's still early days see was doing what are called straight line tests getting the car up to speed and then bringing it down again.  from one of these she was returning to the pit area (couple of trucks with barriers round them) slowing down and then the car lurched forward (possibly as the anti stall kicked in) and collided with the tail gate collecting one of the barriers.  She had been doing speed tests but when it happened she wasn't travelling at speed (estimated to be around 30 to 40 mph I think I've read).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anyone arriving at the circuit by car today will be turned away apparently. Car parks are unusable.


how the flying fuck are they supposed to get in then they can't all come by chopper...


----------



## weltweit (Jul 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> as I understand it and it's still early days see was doing what are called straight line tests getting the car up to speed and then bringing it down again. from one of these she was returning to the pit area (couple of trucks with barriers round them) slowing down and then the car lurched forward (possibly as the anti stall kicked in) and collided with the tail gate collecting one of the barriers. She had been doing speed tests but when it happened she wasn't travelling at speed (estimated to be around 30 to 40 mph I think I've read).


Yes, that is what I understand also. Pretty horrific though, imagine hitting a tail lift at any velocity.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Yes, that is what I understand also. Pretty horrific though, imagine hitting a tail lift at any velocity.


Freak accident. Her first time in the car too by all accounts. A genuine tragedy.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> TBF they keep moving the British GP to try and get it out of the rain cycle but it keeps following the race!!
> 
> Shame a dry silverstone on these tyres would be a devastating race these tyres would really be punished because it's such a high speed track...


It's always about this time of year.  The only time it wasn't was in 2000 when it was held earlier on, and we all know the result of that.


GarfieldLeChat said:


> how the flying fuck are they supposed to get in then they can't all come by chopper...


You're ok if you've got park-and-ride tickets, or those parking away from the circuit, or camping elsewhere will be ok.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2012)

Is it even raining there now? Looks fine on the Beeb forecast, and it's lovely and sunny here in Cambridgeshire.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 7, 2012)

No, it's not raining there at the moment - we're about 10 miles away.

I wonder if I could offer a park and ride service from my house?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2012)

Doh, watching the wrong channel!  Why are they on BBC2?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2012)

starting to rain if you believe eddie


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Doh, watching the wrong channel!  Why are they on BBC2?


 
some assholes like tennis


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> starting to rain if you believe eddie


Yeah, MB just said it was raining, and the umbrellas are up.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2012)

bit of a screw up on that vt...

20,000 fans turned away


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2012)

What do we reckon then? Button and Schumi have always been great in the wet, plus if it gets much wetter we could see some teams being unlucky with managing a flying lap time.


----------



## yardbird (Jul 7, 2012)

Rain, rain!
Should be fun


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2012)

Bah, red flagged. How long do I leave it before going back to Skyrim?


----------



## 1%er (Jul 7, 2012)

Shame about the rain, this is one of the best tracks when its dry.

30 years ago they used to say "car parks are flooded" and it seems nothing has changed there then. 

Edit to ask, is it hot in the UK today, will the track dry out at all without the cars running?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2012)

1%er said:


> Edit to ask, is it hot in the UK today, will the track dry out at all without the cars running?


Feels quite warm here, but I'm 50 miles or more from the track - only just started raining here.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 7, 2012)

Chris Moyles  As if things couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2012)

anyone in bedford 


whats the weather like?


----------



## Me76 (Jul 7, 2012)

Tomorrow = grand prix on laptop tennis on tv.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2012)

F1 starts at 1pm and tennis at 2pm yeah? So going with the F1 and hoping to pick up the tennis after.

Was reliably informed earlier that on iplayer you can start watching sport from the start while it is streaming live. Will test this theory tomorrow.


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got a pretty good online rain radar so I'll be able to do a reasonable job of rain prediction. Although as its likely to be showers that can bubble up or fade quickly and the radar I can see lags 10 minutes behind reality, I've probably just set myself up for fail


----------



## weltweit (Jul 8, 2012)

If it is likely to be on off wet it could make for a more interesting race, tyre choice being paramount and all that. Mind you Alonso is good in the wet usually so it could still be a procession.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Coverage starts at 12 does it not? Just worried as I have no beer.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> F1 starts at 1pm and tennis at 2pm yeah? So going with the F1 and hoping to pick up the tennis after.
> 
> Was reliably informed earlier that on iplayer you can start watching sport from the start while it is streaming live. Will test this theory tomorrow.



Raining at Wimbledon


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

It will rain 57 minutes into the race is my prediction.

Some good links here for the race live


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Poor Caterham. 

I hope Button bucks up today. Get the feeling that Alonso will do it, he seems to be on a good roll.


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2012)

The heavier showers are mostly too far east so far, although little bits have recently bubbled up too far west recently.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

The clash of the pit walkers


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The clash of the pit walkers


There are so many of them they'll soon start to interview each-other


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 8, 2012)

1%er said:


> 30 years ago they used to say "car parks are flooded" and it seems nothing has changed there then.



That's because 30 years ago the fields they use for car parks were fields, as they still are today. So yes they're flooded, you might have noticed we've had a touch of rain this year...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> There are so many of them they'll soon start to interview each-other



 

I bet one of them said 'twat' under their breath.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The clash of the pit walkers


Seemed brundle was happy to see dc but dc wasn't happy to see brundle


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I bet one of them said 'twat' under their breath.


In a Scottish accent?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Seemed brundle was happy to see dc but dc wasn't happy to see brundle



I loved Brundle on the pitwalk but Coulthard is too awkward.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> That's because 30 years ago the fields they use for car parks were fields, as they still are today. So yes they're flooded, you might have noticed we've had a touch of rain this year...


Rain in England, are you sure?

Its the rainy season here but it looks like you have had more rain during your summer then we've have had here in the Amazon basin


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Fucking bbc website froze a second before the start  

Some good racing so far


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

No beer so drinking wine


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 8, 2012)

Crashda Maldanardo strikes again feel sorry for Perez


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Crashda Maldanardo strikes again feel sorry for Perez



It is a bit shitty. Almost every race he has a 'mishap' of some kind.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It is a bit shitty. Almost every race he has a 'mishap' of some kind.


I can't see Williams wanting to keep him at this rate he's a liability.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

Will Button finish in the top ten?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Loving Hamilton there.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, that was good fun.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

No talk of rain at all


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 8, 2012)

Perez pretty pissed off with Maldonado.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Perez pretty pissed off with Maldonado.



Very vocal. No doubt he was a little biased and hot tempered but a fair dig.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> No talk of rain at all



It is raining in Andy Murray's heart.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

23 laps in traffic, will Lewis have to stop again?


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 8, 2012)

1%er said:


> 23 laps in traffic, will Lewis have to stop again?


His radio said no more stops.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> His radio said no more stops.


That's what they said


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 8, 2012)

1%er said:


> That's what they said


Engineers never lie!


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

spitfire said:


> Ouch!


should have gone to specsavers


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope those guys are OK.

And Kobayashi needs to be buying many, many, many drinks tonight...


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2012)

Doh!byashi.


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 8, 2012)

1%er said:


> should have gone to specsavers


Instead of Shinshavers...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

It is a little meh now. All down to tyres and strategy barring an incident. 

Looks like a good day for Ferrari and Red Bull. Also a crap day for McLaren...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 8, 2012)

spitfire said:


> Doh!byashi.


 
Kobabashy


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 8, 2012)

Why the hell do the directors come away from the racing action to show some celebrity looking bored and clueless?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2012)

Go on Webber.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's hoping Alonso does his usual thing and starts going backwards in the final laps.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Here's hoping Alonso does his usual thing and starts going backwards in the final laps.



He looks like he will. Webber wants this.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

nice move


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Webber owns this


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

Red Bull 1 & 2?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

McLaren have to scratch some heads after this. Fucking embarrassing at the British GP after the BBC built up.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

McLaren 8 & 10


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah man. Poor show.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2012)

So the 15th fastest car through the speed-trap won


----------



## Quartz (Jul 8, 2012)

Boring race.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

Good start
Relatively dull last three quarters


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 8, 2012)

Could have done with a downpour. Meh.
Pleased for Webber though, he's my second favourite.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 8, 2012)

1%er said:


> Red Bull 1 & 2?


1 & 3 not 1 & 2


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

ShiftyBagLady said:
			
		

> Could have done with a downpour. Meh.
> Pleased for Webber though, he's my second favourite.



After Jenson?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 8, 2012)

And di resta?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> 1 & 3 not 1 & 2



What do points make?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What do points make?


Holes.


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeremy Hunt beaten into 2nd place trophy giver by Ken Clarke. Eddie Jordan dropping £50 notes and knocking things over with his brolly on the qualifying show almost more entertaining than the race.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 8, 2012)

Unfortunately this GP failed the sleepyness test, to such an extent that when I woke it was all over, but I walked away secure in the knowledge that Alonso the boring curlyhaired one had led from start to finish, imagine my surprise when just now I learn that it was Webber the large chinned Aussie who won, yay - a much more acceptable result all round!







What is up with Mclaren, not much of a showing from them.


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2012)

Sadly that wasn't a flying Cantona kick at Charles Clarke.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 8, 2012)

elbows said:


> Sadly that wasn't a flying Cantona kick at Charles Clarke.


He'd need some long legs Charles Clarke was in Yorkshire at the time. (did you mean Ken Clark?)


----------



## Kanda (Jul 9, 2012)

Lewis turned up to my mate Steve's wedding (He was staying in the same Hotel) http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-as-F1-star-Lewis-gate-crashes-a-wedding.html


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> He'd need some long legs Charles Clarke was in Yorkshire at the time. (did you mean Ken Clark?)


 
Oops, I'd only just mentioned Ken Clarke as well, and off the top of my head I can't even remember who Charles Clarke is, ears?


----------



## Quartz (Jul 9, 2012)

elbows said:


> Oops, I'd only just mentioned Ken Clarke as well, and off the top of my head I can't even remember who Charles Clarke is, ears?


 
Labour hard man and tosser. Now a pundit with Portaloo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Clarke


----------



## Quartz (Jul 9, 2012)

Back to F1: has there been any word on what's going to happen to Maldonado?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 9, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Back to F1: has there been any word on what's going to happen to Maldonado?


 
I googled it for you: http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2012/7/13566.html


----------



## Me76 (Jul 9, 2012)

How many incidents do there need to be before they suspend / get rid of Maldonado?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 9, 2012)

Me76 said:


> How many incidents do there need to be before they suspend / get rid of Maldonado?


But didn't he recently get Williams's only podium for a generation? I would suspect they are willing to overlook his mistakes because of that.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not thinking about the team but about the danger he is to other drivers, and surely the FIA should be focussing on safety and not on results.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2012)

Me76 said:
			
		

> I'm not thinking about the team but about the danger he is to other drivers, and surely the FIA should be focussing on safety and not on results.



I can't recall a driver being suspended/banned from the sport for safety reasons before. Do think he is being a problem but generally because he spoils people's races. 

Safety is all important of course and a fine is really not going to bother the drivers...


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 9, 2012)

weltweit said:


> But didn't he recently get Williams's only podium for a generation? I would suspect they are willing to overlook his mistakes because of that.


No. He got their first win since 2004.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 9, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> No. He got their first win since 2004.


Oh ok  I suspect after tasting that he is pretty frustrated when he is battling tail enders. Don't know what all the fuss is about!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 9, 2012)

Me76 said:


> How many incidents do there need to be before they suspend / get rid of Maldonado?


as soon as the money runs out. he's gone...

feel sorry for kobyashi however he muck up his pit lane entry and skidded leftwards which off centred his car and caused the accident.  He was a victim of the daft concrete they have at the new pits which is exceptionally slippy when wet, oily, greasy you know nothing like what could have be expected to happen in a working garage...... smacks of the stewards getting something in before the teams complain about it... the other thing is usually during the race they would lay down rubber at the pit entrance but of course in the rain they can't do that less grip less control at low speeds zero downforce or tyre grip as they are cooling...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2012)

I thought it was odd Kobayoshi was fined 25k and Maldonado only 10k. Then again an incident in the pits is more dangerous than on track.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 9, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Oh ok  I suspect after tasting that he is pretty frustrated when he is battling tail enders. Don't know what all the fuss is about!!


he's has for nearly every race he's been in decided and it's a definite racing style to push or try to push anyone who goes past him off the track... has done it at nearly every race so far. 

He's then to immature after being overtaken to back off.

At silverstone as in the race before he simply should have backed off as he had been passed, with limited or no chance of retaking the place...

Twice both hamiltons and perez's crash he's entirely lost control of the car and collected another competitor... 

This is the mark of a shite driver of any formula... 

He'll get one more fine and then face a ban... 

he'll do it again and be banned however, unlike hamilton he's not wise enough yet to know when stop acting like a cockwit he's still convinced he's right on the track in both incidents


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I thought it was odd Kobayoshi was fined 25k and Maldonado only 10k. Then again an incident in the pits is more dangerous than on track.


would make sense it's not Kobyashis first fine is it they increase with each one...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> would make sense it's not Kobyashis first fine is it they increase with each one...



Ah yes.


----------



## mack (Jul 9, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> as soon as the money runs out. he's gone...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 9, 2012)

Why'd the block out the vat number (publically accessible information) and not the bank account details below it. 

What's the source for that?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2012)

Webber signs for 2013 with Red Bull.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Webber signs for 2013 with Red Bull.


polishes crystal ball...


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Safety is all important of course and a fine is really not going to bother the drivers...


 
The stewards certainly wouldn't view the following footage with any amusement. This is from the 1970 1000km sportscar race held on the old Spa-Francorchamps circuit and features Pedro Rodriguez and Jo Siffert doing something a wee bit scary going through Eau Rouge. Normally two dicing drivers will hammer through Eau Rouge at maybe 170mph line astern. They will NOT decide to go through Eau Rouge at that speed, in the rain, side by side and swapping paintwork with each other.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 14, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> The stewards certainly wouldn't view the following footage with any amusement. This is from the 1970 1000km sportscar race held on the old Spa-Francorchamps circuit and features Pedro Rodriguez and Jo Siffert doing something a wee bit scary going through Eau Rouge. Normally two dicing drivers will hammer through Eau Rouge at maybe 170mph line astern. They will NOT decide to go through Eau Rouge at that speed, in the rain, side by side and swapping paintwork with each other.




Webber did it last year without touching alonso.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2012)

F1 bid for Olympic stadium. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18869213


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 17, 2012)

What an oval race? Cos there's no way they could turn it into a longer track...


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 17, 2012)

Unless they're going to make something special and interesting like the London Grand Prix idea I don't see the point of holding it in another location. Silverstone is perfectly good enough; plus it has history.


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 20, 2012)

FP 1 taking place in Germany in 10 minutes.

I think it's Sky only (??)


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 20, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Unless they're going to make something special and interesting like the London Grand Prix idea I don't see the point of holding it in another location. Silverstone is perfectly good enough; plus it has history.


 
So does the Nordschleife and they dropped the Green Hell from the calendar (understandably though, to be fair).


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> So does the Nordschleife and they dropped the Green Hell from the calendar (understandably though, to be fair).


That was dropped for safety reasons. We still got to (a modified) Nurburgring.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 20, 2012)

Why are the Wet tyres so crap? An ordinary driver wouldn't hesitate to go out in the conditions we've seen at Silverstone and Hockenheim.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 20, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Why are the Wet tyres so crap? An ordinary driver wouldn't hesitate to go out in the conditions we've seen at Silverstone and Hockenheim.


They're not crap. Compare the ride height of of a road car to that of an F1 car. Plus race tracks aren't cambered like public roads. Then there's the amount spray thrown up by an F1 car at speed. Driving your mini to Asda in a bit of rain is nothing like driving an F1 car at circuit in the conditions we've seen.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 20, 2012)

All true, but crap is a relative term here. The wet tyres clearly have not been able to cope with the conditions. That means that they're crap.


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 20, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> That was dropped for safety reasons. We still got to (a modified) Nurburgring.


 
Known by Germans variously as the 'Ersatz-Ring' and/or 'Green Party Ring' based on the fact that, compared to the mighty Nordschleife, it's just shite.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 20, 2012)

The biggest F1 scandal in years


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 20, 2012)

Quartz said:


> All true, but crap is a relative term here. The wet tyres clearly have not been able to cope with the conditions. That means that they're crap.


60 litres a second is cleared modern road tyres around 2 if that.  Average speed of F1 car in the wet round silverstone or hokenhiem 145 mph average speed of road car round silverstone or hokenhiem 65 mph... lateral g pulled by an f1 car in the wet upto 3.2 g average lateral g pulled by road car in the wet around 0.01g  Average weight including downforce of f1 car though a corner in wet around 3.6 tonnes average weight of standard road car round a corner in the wet the same as at standstill IE no increase... nope I can't see any reason what so ever why they may behave differently... 

What the tyres do is nothing short of amazing they are clearing what is in essence a 3 football pitches of water in volume every minute... that's no where near crap, however due to the fact rain in Kula Lumpa is say 49 degrees and rain in Britian is say 12 degreess the operational window of the tyres needs to be enormous they must also last for an entire race or there abouts drivers having only 3 sets of wets friday set, saturday set and sunday set... they also need to cope with massive differences in aero packages on different cars... they have to cope with an initial tempriture of little more than ambiant and then a working tempriture of upwards or 150 degrees or higher they have to stick to the road like a contact adhesive yet have sufficient rigidity to reform after the heat and chemical reaction has cooled the carcass again...  

The surfaces they have to work on have zero drainage within the road design (flat smooth billard table like standing water) the width of the tyre is somewhere in the region of around 3 times that of a the average road tyre or low profile which gives a significantly larger contact patch...

They are filled with air all be it not to very high pressures (15 to 36 psi on average) but these are in essence large air filled rubber rings... the drainage at the side of the track isn't great for all tracks the last thing you want is a fast car disappearing in to a large ditch filled with stagnant water upside down, on fire... (ask Jackie Stewart) so there tend to be no drainage ditches, the old gravel traps which used to be soak aways and drains with drains within them were largley deemed utterly useless at catching speeding cars if they had no wheels and so have been done away with as a car braking on solid surfaced tarmac is still more effective even in a spin or with less wheels than usual at deceleration than it is on a surface with no friction...  The raised iron works which were sunk into the old grave traps become a wil e coyote style cartoon anvil when approached at at speed so these were removed from tracks too....

Monsoon tyres which used to be taken everywhere by the teams which were akin to modern road tyres and reduce the speeds of the cars to around 90 mph were almost never used and if it was wet enough for the tyres the race had to remain behind the safety car until they came off... IE it's not a race then but a procession so utterly pointless not to mention modern f1 cars brakes really don't exisit at 90 mph as the airs not moving over the car fast enough so no brakes = no down force no downforce = no grip  no grip equals no control of the car no car control no race... 

So yes crap is relative as a term, but it's your understanding of the basics of the sport which is lacking rather than the tyres


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 20, 2012)

1%er said:


> The biggest F1 scandal in years


awr bless her she's not had a good run of men at all... she does move in circles which are very, very, superficial sure however she's a genuinely nice person, who's got an economics degree and does a shed load of fund raising for Gt Ormand street... besides no one deserves to find out they've been cheated on by seeing them in a sex tape eh... not really F1 related but I've always been a touch confused about the vitriol she generates...


----------



## 1%er (Jul 20, 2012)

Will Bernie turn up in Germany this weekend? He say yes, but Germany press say he could be arrested​​


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 20, 2012)

1%er said:


> Will Bernie turn up in Germany this weekend? He say yes, but Germany press say he could be arrested​​


Doubt it... or if he does he'll run away again...


----------



## 1%er (Jul 20, 2012)

I've just had a vision of Bernie running away followed closely by Eddie and a load of German rozzers, truncheons at the ready, Benny Hill style


----------



## Quartz (Jul 20, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> So yes crap is relative as a term, but it's your understanding of the basics of the sport which is lacking rather than the tyres


 
No matter how good they are relative to normal car tyres, they don't do the job required of them. Therefore they're crap.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 20, 2012)

1%er said:


> I've just had a vision of Bernie running away followed closely by Eddie and a load of German rozzers, truncheons at the ready, Benny Hill style


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 20, 2012)

Quartz said:


> No matter how good they are relative to normal car tyres, they don't do the job required of them. Therefore they're crap.


They do do the job. As has been said tyres are not in only factor involved when a F1 car races in the wet.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 20, 2012)

Quartz said:


> No matter how good they are relative to normal car tyres, they don't do the job required of them. Therefore they're crap.


you're right how foolish of me even with a scientific explanation of why they most certainly are not crap and how they actually do do the job they're designed to do but no more which is what you're asking of them...

I wonder if you have this dilemma in any other parts of your life...

this spade is no good for spreading butter it's crap...

this sexual partner is no good at flying me to the moon, they're crap.... 

this tv is not an Alsatian, it's crap... 

what you mean is you want a magical tyre which can perform to any given parameter you magic up with your magic mind at any time... nope sorry they magic tyres aren't made by any current manufacturers of racing tyres have you maybe asked Rainbow Bright about it and seen if she and the cast of cars can help you out...


----------



## 1%er (Jul 21, 2012)

F1 should only run in Europe during the summer all this wet running isn't good 

You'd think with all the money there is in F1 they'd be able to sort out the weather


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 21, 2012)

1%er said:


> F1 should only run in Europe during the summer all this wet running isn't good
> 
> You'd think with all the money there is in F1 they'd be able to sort out the weather


 
Eh? They do run in Europe in the summer


----------



## 1%er (Jul 21, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Eh? They do run in Europe in the summer


Summer in Europe is when they all go on their holidays, it starts after next weeks race


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 21, 2012)

Tbh rain is about the only thing that can save a Tilke-designed track


----------



## mack (Jul 21, 2012)

Some absolutely fantastic driving there in the pissing rain, Alonso does it again.


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 21, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Tbh rain is about the only thing that can save a Tilke-designed track


 
Either that or bulldozing it and starting again.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd love to see them bulldozed for some replicas of historical tracks. 

the original monza track for example would make a good replacement and modern f1 cars on it would be stunning.


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 22, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I'd love to see them bulldozed for some replicas of historical tracks.
> 
> the original monza track for example would make a good replacement and modern f1 cars on it would be stunning.


 
I wonder how many of today's drivers would have the balls to go flat out round the Monza banking, though?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 22, 2012)

Red Bull could be starting from the back today:


----------



## Quartz (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder if Rosberg and Grosjean might actually benefit from being at the back of the grid? They won't get caught in the middle-of-the-pack scrum into turn one and are so much faster than the backmarkers that they'll simply pass them on the back straights. And, if it's not a dry race, they have an extra set of tyres.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Red Bull could be starting from the back today:


 
That would make things very fun.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmm.. that would put Scummi on the front row...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

From the beeb:

If the stewards find Red Bull guilty, Sebastian Vettel and Mark Webber, who are due to line up in second and eighth places for Sunday's race, will be disqualified from qualifying and have to start from the back of the grid. 

However, Red Bull could appeal against any guilty verdict and race from their original starting positions.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

No action then.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 22, 2012)

Nothing on BBC yet.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Nothing on BBC yet.



The stewards have said no action


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ross Brawn: "I'm sure that's not the end of it".


----------



## spitfire (Jul 22, 2012)

"we always come through and win at the end" brundle to German sky lady. Cheeky!


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 22, 2012)

spitfire said:


> "we always come through and win at the end" brundle to German sky lady. Cheeky!


Says the poster called Spitfire.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 22, 2012)

dakka dakka dakka. Neeeeeooooowwwwwmmmmm. Take that Jerry.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 22, 2012)

So Bernie didn't turn up in Germany, he said yesterday he would be there.

What has he got to hide


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

Hamilton  
Massa 
Button


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Hamilton
> Massa
> Button


Schumacher


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

Race is getting better


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 22, 2012)

Spanish national anthem - jaunty and commendably short

Italian national anthem - 17 verses of glam-opera

Stadium announcements - English

(Winning!)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

Do not like the interview on the podium  

Not sure about the Vettel overtake there. Regardless he could have taken Button I think, he just may have blown it now. We won't hear from the stewards quickly will we.


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicki Lauda's no Crofty or Kravitz.

Vettel - there's supposed to be a specific rule about overtaking off the track. It would seem to apply here. No idea if the stewards will do much about it, though.

As Brundle says, there's no point in trying to second-guess what the stewards will decide these days.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

Jenson did well but never looked like he could get past Alonso. The McLaren and Button look 'okay' at the moment. Look like point scorers but not race winners. 

All speculation but if Hamilton had been in Buttons place I would have had hope of a McLaren win. As it was I never thought Button could do better than second.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

McLaren pit stop


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> McLaren pit stop


Case of wine, innit.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 22, 2012)

Bernie was reported in the press yesterday as saying, he was going to the race today. It seems he didn't turn up, maybe he was tipped off he would be arrested


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 22, 2012)

1%er said:


> Bernie was reported in the press yesterday as saying, he was going to the race today. It seems he didn't turn up, maybe he was tipped off he would be arrested


Well, there's nothing quite like being arrested to put a crimp in your day.

And as a pensioner he might not be able to  raise the bail money...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Case of wine, innit.



Plus the fastest ever (world?) record.


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Plus the fastest ever (world?) record.


Yes, indeed.

Appparantly 2.4 seconds. But Mr Kravitz (Sky) reckoned that depending on how you measure it it could have been 2.1.

Even Jenson said the pitstop went in the "blink of an eye".


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

20 seconds penalty for Vettel


----------



## mack (Jul 22, 2012)

Fair enough that. Nodded off in the middle of that race..that pitstop was pretty cool though.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 22, 2012)

> The move drew an animated response from Vettel - with the World Champion to be seen waving his arm from the RB8 cockpit - and he continued his attack on his McLaren rival in the post-race press conference.
> "That was not nice of him [Hamilton]. I don't see the point why he is trying to race us," Vettel complained.
> "*If he wants to go fast then he can drop back, find a gap and go fast there.*


 
http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1/news/12433/7926757/Vettel-and-Horner-slam-Hamilton

Really?  Really.......?


----------



## mack (Jul 22, 2012)

I like Vettel he's a great driver but sometimes I think he thinks everyone should bow down to him.
You know he's never going to be satisfied until he's won 8 titles.


----------



## elbows (Jul 22, 2012)

This season I have settled on an 'anyone but Vettel' approach to who I'm cheering for. So I am most amused by the stewards verdict, especially as it gives Kobayashi 4th place.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2012)

Driver of the day?


----------



## mack (Jul 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Driver of the day?


 
Alonso..seems to be completely on it right now.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 23, 2012)

It's interesting: the optimum strategy for McLaren and Hamilton would have been for Hamilton to 'accidentally' drive into Alonso at one of the corners, giving Jensen the win and preventing Alonso from extending his lead. (Shades of Prost / Senna )


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 23, 2012)

Vettel and Horner are being a tad pathetic belly-aching about Hamilton.

Hamilton's overtaking had no bearing whatsoever on the finishing positions. It was Vettel's own driving that was the architect of the stewards' decision.

Any driver is entitled - actually , no, under a duty to his team - to race as best he can. If he has the pace and the skill to overtake, go for it.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 23, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Vettel and Horner are being a tad pathetic belly-aching about Hamilton.


 
Agreed. How else was Hamilton supposed to unlap himself?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Agreed. How else was Hamilton supposed to unlap himself?



I think Vettel or Horner suggested that Hamilton slow down, allow a gap to build and then put his foot down. Crap basically. Sour grapes from 

Red Bull who sneaked through their engine as the rules were badly written. Then whining because they were slower than a lapped car. Finished the day overtaking off the track and still trying to blag that one. Not their finest day's racing or PR.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Red Bull who sneaked through their engine as the rules were badly written.


 
I expect all the others will be looking at their engine mappings very carefully to see if they can profitably follow suit.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

Quartz said:


> It's interesting: the optimum strategy for McLaren and Hamilton would have been for Hamilton to 'accidentally' drive into Alonso at one of the corners, giving Jensen the win and preventing Alonso from extending his lead. (Shades of Prost / Senna )


Well yes thankfully, Mclaren aren't Biratorie or the shameful Piquet family... (think jnr's bad you've never met the old man...)...

Intentionally causing an accident in F1 even at low speeds (such as say Pastor or Piquet) is not only a sackable offence but now carries in most European countries the offence or equivalent of dangerous driving which would see super licence removed, fines and almost certainly criminal charges for all involved.  

And of course all telemetry and vocal communication from team to car to driver is now recorded... it'd be pretty much impossible to do without prearranging it outside and away from the track and then having to rely on there being no further written or spoken orders or retractions...  Also not really how the team thinks, Ron Dennis was furious with Senna after the retaliatory Prost incident at Suzuka and nearly fired him as a result... not really in Mclarens DNA that kind of behaviour... 



Limejuice said:


> Vettel and Horner are being a tad pathetic belly-aching about Hamilton.
> 
> Hamilton's overtaking had no bearing whatsoever on the finishing positions. It was Vettel's own driving that was the architect of the stewards' decision.
> 
> Any driver is entitled - actually , no, under a duty to his team - to race as best he can. If he has the pace and the skill to overtake, go for it.


 
It was a deflection in order to try and use Hamilton as the lighting rod to deflect the storm from Vettel... 

It failed as a tactic and shows actually what kind of a Team Boss / Team Red Bull really are under the vernier of chummy chappy just in it for larks they like to present...  (both can be spectacularly brattish at times).

In any case Mclaren would now have cause to dispute the other maintance of Alonsos First place as he also used the same line/exit route from the corner avoiding Buttons overtake... So if it's bad for Vettel it's bad for Alonso as well...

I doubt the Ferrari International Association will however add this into the fray...

RBR are in some deep trouble it's highly likely their car will be deemed illegal before this weekends race and therefore will be prevented from running on Thursday/Friday/Saturday without major revisions and this will see them fall out of competitiveness perhaps for the remainder of the season as the changes would be significant to the car if they have to change the rear of it again...   thus far the stewards aren't taking action but the FIA might http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2012/7/13625.html

Still we'll see...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I think Vettel or Horner suggested that Hamilton slow down, allow a gap to build and then put his foot down. Crap basically. Sour grapes from
> 
> Red Bull who sneaked through their engine as the rules were badly written. Then whining because they were slower than a lapped car. Finished the day overtaking off the track and still trying to blag that one. Not their finest day's racing or PR.


Hamilton's response was the best...

That wasn't a very nice thing to say, I guess it shows (vettles) maturity, then.  Maturity comes to all of us at different times (or words to that effect!!).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Red Bull who sneaked through their engine as the rules were badly written. Then whining because they were slower than a lapped car. Finished the day overtaking off the track and still trying to blag that one. Not their finest day's racing or PR.


 
Not sneaked through.  Let's be clear here;

The rules give the technical limitations and advise what is and isn't legal. What they don't give is a correct and an incorrect interpretation or reading of the rules which specify the intention behind the rules.  The rules are the absolute for any deciding issue, if it doesn't specify it then regardless of how that rule may traditionally be interpreted or accepted as being interpreted then it's not against the rules.  Even if the action or intended action results in future law breaking, this isn't the intent of the rule or regulation to allow this for obvious reasons but never the less if the gap between the application of the rules and the intention of the rules is there this is always the fault of the legislative body.

Bad laws lead to bad outcomes.

This is a bad law.  As such they've done nothing wrong, other than interpret a bad law to their own advantage.  

That's F1...  

Some bloke called Bernard did that once or twice when he worked for Brabham, seemed to work out ok for him in the end...  


That being said it's likely the rule will be rectified possibly before the weekend in which case th the RB8 will then be illegal... dependent on the adherence to the Concorde agreement however this change may only be in place from next season or dependent on the FIA it might be in place this coming weekend... 

The likelihood is that they won't change it this year it'd take the next full session of the World Council to amend this and this is after the summer break at which point it leaves no time for the teams to make a new backend for the car in the remaining time... 

We'll see...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2012)

I expect a bit of one upmanship and rules pushing in F1. Had I had the day Red Bull had I would not have been trying to score petty points from a driver who unlapped himself fairly in the race.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Hamilton's response was the best...
> 
> That wasn't a very nice thing to say, I guess it shows (vettles) maturity, then.  Maturity comes to all of us at different times (or words to that effect!!).



Horner admits it was fair. 

http://www.planetf1.com/driver/3213..._campaign=Feed:+jaf1/planetf1+(PlanetF1+News)


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 23, 2012)

Have I remembered this right? (Mucho Guinness under the bridge yesterday)

Hamilton got a radio message from the team saying that Jenson was coming up on a charge and Hamilton shouldn't hold him up. Next second, Hamilton's reaching escape velocity and climbing all over Vettel.

It probably borked his car.

But now the team knows what to say to Hamilton...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I expect a bit of one upmanship and rules pushing in F1. Had I had the day Red Bull had I would not have been trying to score petty points from a driver who unlapped himself fairly in the race.


Depends on how attacked they were being made to feel at the time... in essence this issue is one which was clarified last year as being not within the intent of the rules but within the written words of the rules and that was the ruling.  What RBR are doing isn't what's intended for the regulations however the very letter of the law is that this is legal... Think Tax avoidance Tax evasion.... technically their avoidance not evasions although avoidance may be 'morally wrong' it's not illegal, and is permitted... 

RBR were under the kosh on saturday as quite a few teams (lead by one honest decent never knowingly undercut another Red, Italian based team...) were trying to make it an issue again in order to unsettle and attack (at times slightly personally) the RBR team... 

I'd get quite pissy if someone was wondering round saying you know that Garf he's not legally supposed to be speaking at the moment, no it's totally illegal and what's more the mod's, the site owner, the whole system is biased against poor old us and they know he's talking illegally and if it wasn't his home grandprix and his drivers home grand prix then something would be done about it but he's the rising star of the scene and that's why they get away with it... 

ETC...

I'd get quite pissy indeed if some big mouth Italian team then raised this to the point of saying to the stewards why do you never do anything about that cheating team you never let us get away with a thing...  and had to spend most of my race preparation having my team and engineers quizzed by other stewards rather than getting prepared for the race. 

It might even be seen as a tactic to unsettle a team and unfairly waste their time...  

So seen in the context of this I can understand the reason for the comments, also Vettle is a spoilt brat and always has been... he behaves in a sulky manner which isn't widely reported but is known about...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Have I remembered this right? (Mucho Guinness under the bridge yesterday)
> 
> Hamilton got a radio message from the team saying that Jenson was coming up on a charge and Hamilton shouldn't hold him up. Next second, Hamilton's reaching escape velocity and climbing all over Vettel.
> 
> ...


No what borked his car was the puncture which killed it off driving on a broken wheel for 4/5ths of a lap, he wanted to retire then and there but they wanted him out to help his team mate they knew he'd have no chance of recovering anything from the day for him so pulled him once he'd served his purpose... 

The team knew what to say to him in the fist place this was  a direct team order which was in effect don't hold button up but do hold the others up after him... assuming button had gotten past Aloser which we already know now from Vettles penalty Aloser illegally maintained first... So the Mclaren team were assuming the rules would be applied fairly, which seems often to be their downfall...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> The likelihood is that they won't change it this year


Wrong 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/18986375


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 26, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Wrong
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/18986375


Right. 

They haven't forced a change to the backend of the car merely clarified what the intent of the rule is. Rb8 can still race. Possibly on an earlier map or on one which doesn't diviate from the full throttle power of the engine at that rpm. Which is also what ya link says.


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 27, 2012)

Hungary - FP1 on now.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 28, 2012)

Webber out at q2   msc 17th. Lol.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2012)

Last F1 for 5 weeks and I can't watch live  Can I hang on till half nine tonight and watch then?  Is it even on the radio with the Olympics going on?


----------



## yardbird (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks to here, I've got a perfectly good stream to watch it on.
About the quality of analogue - not bad at all.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2012)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Thanks to here, I've got a perfectly good stream to watch it on.
> About the quality of analogue - not bad at all.



I might try and stream it on laptop at work. Seems that BBC Radio 5 live sports extra is covering it.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 29, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Hamilton's response was the best...
> 
> That wasn't a very nice thing to say, I guess it shows (vettles) maturity, then. Maturity comes to all of us at different times (or words to that effect!!).


 
I guess he'd been looking in the mirror, because he was the arrogant immature twat a few years back.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 29, 2012)

Lots of streams here and here


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 29, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I guess he'd been looking in the mirror, because he was the arrogant immature twat a few years back.


Recognises himself from then I guess.   Was only last season that he was still like that too...


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 29, 2012)

Start aborted...

MS's car broken.

edit: ..or not. Not sure what happened there.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 29, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Start aborted...
> 
> MS's car broken.
> 
> edit: ..or not. Not sure what happened there.


Claimed he saw a red light and hit the engine off button. 

Now being done for speeding in the pit lane cos of his racing to get to position. Lol.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Claimed he saw a red light and hit the engine off button.
> 
> Now being done for speeding in the pit lane cos of his racing to get to position. Lol.



Most enjoyable


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 29, 2012)

Hamilton's pitstop was almost a .

But Lotus cobbed it up too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2012)

I am only only the radio but it sounds a bit dull


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 29, 2012)

It's all about pitstops. Not the most exciting race. Kimi's not going to stop again?


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 29, 2012)

Maldonado barging PDR off the track being looked at by the stewards.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Maldonado barging PDR off the track being looked at by the stewards.



He is nothing if not consistent eh? 

Is Kimi gonna nick it?


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He is nothing if not consistent eh?
> 
> Is Kimi gonna nick it?


Brundle on Sky said that Maldonado has his own personal chair outside the stewards' office. 

Kimi has younger tyres and a faster car, but his KERS isn't kicking out the full 60kw.

My guess is that Kimi will get it. Looks like a good result for Renault Lotus.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2012)

Standings after this are Alonso 164, Webber 124, Vettel 122, Hamilton 117, Raikkonen 116 if I have it right?


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 29, 2012)

So much for my psychic abilities...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> So much for my psychic abilities...



Which one of us had lap 49 in the Maldonado sweepstake?


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Standings after this are Alonso 164, Webber 124, Vettel 122, Hamilton 117, Raikkonen 116 if I have it right?


1 Spain F Alonso Ferrari 164
2 Australia M Webber Red Bull 124
3 Germany S Vettel Red Bull 122
4 Finland K Raikkonen Lotus 116
5 Great Britain L Hamilton McLaren 117
6 Germany N Rosberg Mercedes 77
7 Great Britain J Button McLaren 76
8 France R Grosjean Lotus 76
9 Mexico S Perez Sauber 47
10 Japan K Kobayashi Sauber 33
11 Venezuela P Maldonado Williams 29
12 Germany M Schumacher Mercedes 29
13 Great Britain P Di Resta Force India 27
14 Brazil F Massa Ferrari 25
15 Germany N Hulkenberg Force India 19
16 Brazil B Senna Williams 24
17 France J Vergne Toro Rosso 4
18 Australia D Ricciardo Toro Rosso 2
19 Finland H Kovalainen Caterham 0
20 Russian Federation V Petrov Caterham 0
21 Germany T Glock Marussia 0
22 France C Pic Marussia 0
23 India N Karthikeyan HRT 0
24 Spain P de la Rosa HRT 0

edit: doesn't look right - from the BBC's site.

They'd corrected it. You were right. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 30, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> Known by Germans variously as the 'Ersatz-Ring' and/or 'Green Party Ring' based on the fact that, compared to the mighty Nordschleife, it's just shite.


 
And they can bring back the Monza banking as well, come to think of it:


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2012)

So why was the start aborted?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> So why was the start aborted?



Schumacher fucked up and stalled.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 30, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> So why was the start aborted?


something wrong with the lights I think.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Schumacher fucked up and stalled.


 
oh ok, I thought he stalled because the start was aborted?.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 30, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> So why was the start aborted?





Badgers said:


> Schumacher fucked up and stalled.


Nope badgers.  He turned his engine off because the start was aborted..... the old school proceedure for aborted starts was to show a red light which meant engines off not the newer flashing yellow meaning go again and reform up.

What he did was correct, from his point of view when he was really a racing driver as opposed to his comeback where he's a celeb in a paid drivers position... basically he turned off when he should have gone round 1 more lap.  (that's cos in his time they refueled so one they wouldn't have lost any fuel with an aborted start now they don't refuel they need to ensure the cars don't in effect run for 1 extra lap cos they don't have sufficient fuel within the cars to allow them an extra lap... hence the aborted start also now counting to the total lap tally...).

What caused the aborted start however caused the lights to flash red then flashing yellow (aborted start) which caused shumi to turn off which was the old rule, not shumi turning off which caused the aborted start which caused the reformation... 

If you get what I mean....

In terms of order of things happening shumis actions were as a result of and not the cause of the aborted start...

Nothing on why it was aborted however....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2012)

Really? The radio commentary put the blame totally at his door. I should have read up really.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2012)

ok just read it was aborted because Schumacher stopped in Kovalainen's grid slot instead of his own.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 30, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> ok just read it was aborted because Schumacher stopped in Kovalainen's grid slot instead of his own.


doh!!

Lol...

I swear he's seemed off these last few races like he's losing it a bit, early onset Alzheimer's or summit... I get the distinct impression he might retire soon and not cos he's too old but because he'll no longer pass the medical... just got that feeling... seen it happen before where racing drivers miss a seemingly obvious signage or flag or the most simple of rules which would make anyone say hey that's totally obvious to a rookie let alone someone with your experience... always ended up being something more underlying the action health wise...

Wonders if there's summit up with shumi health wise...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> ok just read it was aborted because Schumacher stopped in Kovalainen's grid slot instead of his own.



So the radio chaps were half right. They said he stalled, no mention of grid cock up


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Wonders if there's summit up with shumi health wise...


 
Although it's not quite as bad as Button stopping in Red Bull's pit box during a race...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 30, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Although it's not quite as bad as Button stopping in Red Bull's pit box during a race...


that's more understandable..


----------



## Quartz (Jul 30, 2012)

And on a tangential note, it seems that F1 technology has found its way into a hospital.


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 31, 2012)

Quartz said:


> And on a tangential note, it seems that F1 technology has found its way into a hospital.


Now that is most definitely .


----------



## Quartz (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder if any further action is going to be taken over Maldonado? Once again, he's behaved stupidly.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> I wonder if any further action is going to be taken over Maldonado? Once again, he's behaved stupidly.



I have not seen it. Was it another 'circus' manoeuvre?


----------



## Quartz (Jul 31, 2012)

He barged past di Resta on lap 49 and got hit with a drive-through penalty. I hope he'll calm down over the summer break, but maybe he needs to be made to sit out a race to bring the point home?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 31, 2012)

Quartz said:


> He barged past di Resta on lap 49 and got hit with a drive-through penalty. I hope he'll calm down over the summer break, but maybe he needs to be made to sit out a race to bring the point home?


I don't think it will as I said he's a danger on the track...

he comes from gp2 where that sort of racing is accepted as the norm... sadly racing used to be about trying to beat the other competitor on the track, then it became about trying to beat the other competitor, after the disgraceful actions of Prost, Senna as these were cemented in place by Schumacher this meant all other formulas followed suit and started knocking people of the track... after a while the FIA stopped trying to police it and then it became accepted this is how you now race... by driving people off the road... this is as a direct consequence of the safety improvements after the many deaths in F1 as drivers feel safer they will take more risks and largely what's going to happen?  their wheels might fall off but it's no longer their car, they aren't going to get fined by the team for the fear of putting the yips on a driver to scared to damage the car... so they panel into each other at high speed, all jolly entertaining but it's not really racing, expect in the broadest sense of banger racing...

The really terrible thing is this behaviour has now got to things like the classic racing, vintage racing and all grass roots formulas too so now where as you were able to run at a Sunday cup in you little hatchback which cost you a few hundred quid to race and repair, now there's a good chance some twat will come along and total your car after 1 race... cos Schumacher etc get away with it we're only amateurs it's really poisoned the sport and taken it from something that with a scrapped together budget you could have fun with to something which requires serious cash (30 to 40 grand a year) even the cheap formula races (F2 for example) now cost 50 grand a year and if you pollax the car or rather more often than not someone else drives into you and pollaxs the car that's it game over new car another 50 grand... 

Personally for the good of the sport I'd like to see someone banned for life as in a rising star banned for life with a warning that if you deliberately crash into people on track that'll be you banned for life from all formulas, all motorsport for life.  I'd also like to see a mandatory loss of road licence for 2 years and dangerous driving charges applied with possible jail time. 

People who think this is harsh need to look at the Roland Ratenzberger crash or the Barachello crash or the Senna crash and look at what happens at speed when a racing car hits a wall...  It's not beyond the imagination of anyone that the action of attempting to cause contact could and will eventually lead to someones death and a murder charge as it will be provably per-meditated, in Maldanardos case... he's got form, his driving style is to deliberately drive into others...

The other way to resolve this would be for all the other drivers to refuse to race with him, which would be an even more powerful statement; we will fore go any pay and race points until he's banned...

but of course you'd never get aloser or vettle to go for it but the rest might...

how much of a signal would it send if everyone said no mate you're a bad driver pack it in or get off the track we won't race with you...

Black ball the fucker... but it won't happen... sadly...


----------



## Quartz (Jul 31, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Black ball the fucker... but it won't happen... sadly...


 
I don't think Maldonado's irredeemable; I do think he does need a significant warning, and I think that giving him a grid penalty or even starting from the pit lane is just going to get his blood up, so a suspension it should be.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.planetf1.com/driver/3213..._campaign=Feed:+jaf1/planetf1+(PlanetF1+News)

Not great reading ^


----------



## Karim (Aug 12, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> he's a danger on the track...
> 
> 
> The other way to resolve this would be for all the other drivers to refuse to race with him, which would be an even more powerful statement; we will fore go any pay and race points until he's banned...
> ...


 

They used to say the same about James Hunt (The Shunt), Joddy Schekter or Ricardo Patrese.

Hunt in a race was like ten-pin bowling!

Sheckter caused a 13 car pile-up at his first GP at Silverstone because of his exhuberance on cold tyres.

Patrese was accused of having caused the crash that took Ronnie Peterson's life at Monza. Lauda led a boycott against him and he was banned for 2 GPs.

Maldonna is going to calm down, eventually.


----------



## Karim (Aug 12, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> And they can bring back the Monza banking as well, come to think of it:





I think it has been demolished. It was last used in 65 or 66, I believe and fell into disrepair.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 12, 2012)

Karim said:


> I think it has been demolished. It was last used in 65 or 66, I believe and fell into disrepair.


 
They've been trying to demolish the Monza banking for decades. It's a regular battle between the track owners and the Green lobby IIRC. The banking was last used in F1 for the 1961 Italian GP, the race was overshadowed by the von Trips accident.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 13, 2012)

Karim said:


> I think it has been demolished. It was last used in 65 or 66, I believe and fell into disrepair.


 
not demolished, if you watch when they enter the start finsih of the final curve you'll see it's still there and from the aerials ... they keep threatening to knock it down as it's hideously unsafe now... when they go under the bridge which no one really notices after the two lessmo's on the back straight you'll see part of it there...






taken in 2007...

and






2003

still could be repaired and modern F1 cars could drive it but if they came off at 200 + mph there's not a barrier in the world which would save them or the crowd... sadly it'll never be reused... that and also the entrance which was the parallel straight to the start finish straight is blocked by the modern pits complex so there'd need to be an entire rebuild of the pits too in order to recommission it... so it'll never happen...  worthing going to walk round though it's not as tight or high or banked as brooklands and what remains of their banking but still to think drivers thundered down their at over 100 mph is terrifyingly amazing...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 13, 2012)

Karim said:


> They used to say the same about James Hunt (The Shunt), Joddy Schekter or Ricardo Patrese.
> 
> Hunt in a race was like ten-pin bowling!
> 
> ...


the difference is that shunt was genuinely apologetic after learning what attacking and sulking would do after pushing his rival to the ground early on, and alot of his accidents were born from the March's he was in in f2 being un reliable... cos Spanky was taking all the cash... both schekter and patrese both ended up losing their drives in part due to the cost to the teams of their continued behaviour/failure and because they couldn't drive the cars without bending them... 

Maldanardo hasn't learned isn't apologetic not even if it's only politically motivated to prevent a greater fine and they all got penalised for it with fines and threats of bans what's maladanrdo had by way of sentencing so far.. grid drops?

it's not like we've not got a glut of better drivers waiting in the wings and he's the only choice...

bin him off, he's bad for the sport in a way that shumi and sennas racing was bad for the sport it perpetuates the idea it's ok to drive like an aggresive loony and hit and ram other people...

a sign needs to be sent from the FIA that this isn't tollerable until they make an example out of someone and it might as well be him as it's no loss...

if he displayed the brilliance of senna, of shumi, of hell even shunt then i'd say yeah it's worth it keep him but he doesn't... sulk spolit and bad driver... can him...


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> not demolished, if you watch when they enter the start finsih of the final curve you'll see it's still there and from the aerials ... they keep threatening to knock it down as it's hideously unsafe now... when they go under the bridge which no one really notices after the two lessmo's on the back straight you'll see part of it there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The mere thought of driving round the banking at full blast in the wet is frankly scary.


----------



## Karim (Aug 14, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> The mere thought of driving round the banking at full blast in the wet is frankly scary.


 
At least there was good drainage! Also, no slicks, always threaded tyres, remember?

Monza banking was also driven clockwise, which is an exception.
Most of the world's ovals were/are run anti-clockwise (Indy, Brooklands, Montlhery, etc...).

In fact, I am wondering which way the Race of the Two Worlds staged at Monza in the late 50s went.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 14, 2012)

Karim said:


> At least there was good drainage! Also, no slicks, always threaded tyres, remember?
> 
> Monza banking was also driven clockwise, which is an exception.
> Most of the world's ovals were/are run anti-clockwise (Indy, Brooklands, Montlhery, etc...).
> ...


 
The so-called 'Monzanapolis' races were a walkover for the Americans if memory serves. Most British entrants (with the noted exception of the Jaguar D Type factory cars) pulled out on safety grounds, while the Ferrari team did field cars. I think there were some privately entered Maserati 250F's as well.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2012)

> Williams’ driver Pastor Maldonado has collided during the show run in Caracas, Venezuela and faced embarrassment in front of his home crowd.


 
http://blogs.bettor.com/Pastor-Maldonado-collides-during-show-run-in-Caracas-Formula-1-news-a180256


----------



## Limejuice (Aug 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://blogs.bettor.com/Pastor-Maldonado-collides-during-show-run-in-Caracas-Formula-1-news-a180256


Knowing Maldonado, he probably crashed into himself.


----------



## mack (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 14, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> The mere thought of driving round the banking at full blast in the wet is frankly scary.


I'd rcommend a trip to brooklands and look at the 120 mph line... 

heroic lunatics would be my description of them... particularly as you see the surface as it is there and then look at the old shots and realise it really hasn't deteriorated that much between use and none use... the surface of it if it were most modern drives would time to call in the pavers in fact most farm tracks are better surfaced...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 14, 2012)

mack said:


>



what an arsehat...


----------



## Quartz (Aug 14, 2012)

mack said:


>




Plonker.


----------



## Karim (Aug 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I'd rcommend a trip to brooklands and look at the 120 mph line...
> 
> particularly as you see the surface as it is there and then look at the old shots and realise it really hasn't deteriorated that much between use and none use... the surface of it if it were most modern drives would time to call in the pavers in fact most farm tracks are better surfaced...


----------



## evildacat (Aug 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://blogs.bettor.com/Pastor-Maldonado-collides-during-show-run-in-Caracas-Formula-1-news-a180256


 It wasn't his fault, its never Maldonado's fault it must have been that other driver force him into that position.
Such a complete tool, really disliked him ever since he cut right in front of Perez (i think) in a practice session and took his front end off. Barichello is right http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1/news/12476/7991482/Barrichello-I-d-score-more-points Williams must be really liking that Venezulan cash at this point of the season compared to the points they would of had with a seasoned driver like Barichello.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 21, 2012)

evildacat said:


> It wasn't his fault, its never Maldonado's fault it must have been that other driver force him into that position.
> Such a complete tool, really disliked him ever since he cut right in front of Perez (i think) in a practice session and took his front end off. Barichello is right http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1/news/12476/7991482/Barrichello-I-d-score-more-points Williams must be really liking that Venezulan cash at this point of the season compared to the points they would of had with a seasoned driver like Barichello.


can't be liking it hat much tbf it must be costing them around a mill a crash minimum... in the end it's likely that he'll have cost them more than he's brought in if he keeps this up.

Frank Williams isn't above firing people at the drop of a hat though... and of course if maldanardo continues the way he's going he might not be in F1 much longer, a fast off into a wall might see an end to his career...


----------



## evildacat (Aug 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> can't be liking it hat much tbf it must be costing them around a mill a crash minimum... in the end it's likely that he'll have cost them more than he's brought in if he keeps this up.
> 
> Frank Williams isn't above firing people at the drop of a hat though... and of course if maldanardo continues the way he's going he might not be in F1 much longer, a fast off into a wall might see an end to his career...


Hopefully Frank will snap and fire him, he is a pretty good driver which is not generally the case with sponsered drivers the way he is but ever since Hamilton crashed into him last season at Monaco he has just been on a tear and thinks its perfectly accepable to use anyone as a way to stay on the track or get around someone. Even with the money they are loosing in repairs at the end of the season the 40ish points he has lost so far from crashing will be a few places easily in the constructors championship and the money teams get from that is vital so add that onto his crash damage and i bet Williams will be paying a significant price for him to be thier driver this year.


----------



## Limejuice (Aug 31, 2012)

The season resumes.  

Belgian GP practice on now. Lashing down with rain, though.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> The season resumes.
> 
> Belgian GP practice on now. Lashing down with rain, though.



Woo hoo... 

What lap are we all having for Maldonado in the U75 sweepstakes?


----------



## Limejuice (Aug 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Woo hoo...
> 
> What lap are we all having for Maldonado in the U75 sweepstakes?


Oooh 17?

It feels right. Just far enough in for him to get frustrated with tyres/position/life and start getting feisty.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 31, 2012)

Why aren't the wet tyres coping? Do they need a super-wet tyre?


----------



## Limejuice (Aug 31, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Why aren't the wet tyres coping? Do they need a super-wet tyre?


I think the wets perform up to a point.

But they can't handle rivers of water across the track. The cars aquaplane and get stuffed into something.

So the teams keep the cars in to make sure they don't get damaged before the racing.


----------



## Limejuice (Aug 31, 2012)

The Pirelli tyre man has just said that even if they had monsoon tyres, teams still wouldn't go out. The amount of water they chuck up makes it dangerous for cars following.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2012)

I always enjoy the GP at Spa. One day I shall go and watch it for myself.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:
			
		

> I always enjoy the GP at Spa. One day I shall go and watch it for myself.



I like Spa too. Probably not over expensive to do if planned well.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I like Spa too. Probably not over expensive to do if planned well.


 
Yeah, thinking jump in the car and drive over. BBQ in the boot. Case of Beer in the boot. Find a campsite with adequate drainage and you're sorted


----------



## Limejuice (Aug 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Yeah, thinking jump in the car and drive over. BBQ in the boot. Case of Beer in the boot. Find a campsite with adequate drainage and you're sorted


...and take a marquee-sized umbrella.

And Bovril.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> ...and take a marquee-sized umbrella.
> 
> And Bovril.


 
No need with a cowboy/beer carrying hat


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

Eddie Jordan shirt at the ready


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Eddie Jordan shirt at the ready


 
I doubt they would fit me


----------



## Limejuice (Aug 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> No need with a cowboy/beer carrying hat


Fair point.

But it's probably worth taking the Bovril to fill your hot-water bottle...


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Fair point.
> 
> But it's probably worth taking the Bovril to fill your hot-water bottle...


 
I prefer rum


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:
			
		

> I doubt they would fit me



You have a year till the next race. Get on the treadmill


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:
			
		

> I prefer rum



Ever tried hot Bovril with a shot of rum in it?


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You have a year till the next race. Get on the treadmill


 
My excess winter ready fat is not the problem, it's that fact I'm a foot taller than him


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:
			
		

> My excess winter ready fat is not the problem, it's that fact I'm a foot taller than him



Show a little midriff?


----------



## Limejuice (Aug 31, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I prefer rum


You're making it awfully difficult for my Bovril marketing franchise


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Show a little midriff?


 
Hopefully I'd make it onto the coverage as the generic Brit with beer belly showing.



Limejuice said:


> You're making it awfully difficult for my Bovril marketing franchise


 
Badgers is helping you on that angle


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

2013 Urban F1 road trip


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> 2013 Urban F1 road trip


----------



## Limejuice (Aug 31, 2012)

Massa's car doesn't look too well.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Massa's car doesn't look too well.



A good workman eh?


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 1, 2012)

Some decent driving action in P3. Ferraris looking good this week.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 1, 2012)

Button on pole, but well done Sauber.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 1, 2012)

Kamui's had the drive of his career. Well done!


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 1, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Yeah, thinking jump in the car and drive over. BBQ in the boot. Case of Beer in the boot. Find a campsite with adequate drainage and you're sorted


 





Is your friend...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Woo hoo...
> 
> What lap are we all having for Maldonado in the U75 sweepstakes?


One. Collecting button after ear rouge...

Taking them both out.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> Is your friend...


That's lemans. Not spa. 

But lemons is a good hack on the contitent too...


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Woo hoo...
> 
> What lap are we all having for Maldonado in the U75 sweepstakes?


Does Q1 count?

Three place grid penalty for stuffing Hulkenburg.


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 2, 2012)

Can someone explain why, given Maldonado's a liability to anyone whose car gets anywhere near his, that he's still in F1?

He's not as bad as Willy Mairesse once was. but he's certainly a menace to other drivers.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I'd rcommend a trip to brooklands and look at the 120 mph line...
> 
> heroic lunatics would be my description of them... particularly as you see the surface as it is there and then look at the old shots and realise it really hasn't deteriorated that much between use and none use... the surface of it if it were most modern drives would time to call in the pavers in fact most farm tracks are better surfaced...


 
A section of the Brooklands banking taken last weekend.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2012)

dp


----------



## Quartz (Sep 2, 2012)

1 hour to go...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2012)

Is it on the radio? There was barely any qualifying coverage yesterday


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is it on the radio? There was barely any qualifying coverage yesterday


5Live has it from 13.00.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 2, 2012)

What?  It's live on BBC 1.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuck me!!!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 2, 2012)

wow, mega-shunt


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

Tilt!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Gros jean rammed Hamilton


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

Mal jump starts, Grosjean and Hamilton crash...


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Gros jean rammed Hamilton


Yup.

Footage from Alonso's camera was scary.


----------



## starfish (Sep 2, 2012)

Alonso must have got a bit of a fright.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Yup.
> 
> Footage from Alonso's camera was scary.


Who'd have ever anticipated a lotus leaping on top of your nose horrific. 

Gros Jean needs to have a word with himself. Uncharateristic driving from him there...


----------



## yardbird (Sep 2, 2012)

Why don't they have wide brushes for clearing the tarmac instead of cheapy narrow B&Q type things?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Helps buttons championship though.  Aloser won't score points in this race...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Why don't they have wide brushes for clearing the tarmac instead of cheapy narrow B&Q type things?


Why haven't they deployed the little street cleaner buggys they have.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Shumi might get some points on his 300

Crashda maldanardo manged 5 laps all be it only one under racing conditions...


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Who'd have ever anticipated a louts leaping on top of your nose horrific.
> 
> Gros Jean needs to have a word with himself. Uncharateristic driving from him there...


I'd have agreed about Grosjean - always seemed like a calm sort of racer. But Sky commentators have just said it's Grosjean's third first-lap collision.Who knew?

Any penalty for maldonado yet??


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Why don't they have wide brushes for clearing the tarmac instead of cheapy narrow B&Q type things?


Like a Scarab type thing that comes round my road and does the gutters?

Fair point.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Just a thought but would maldanardo have been spooked by the smoke coming from kobiashis car and him drift wide as a jump start caused grosjean to think he needed to move right to avoid a car fire?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Button showing what happens if you look after tyres. However I hope it's not going to cost him the win...


----------



## yardbird (Sep 2, 2012)

Button's laps on green have all been within 0.07 - not bad.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

Whoa" Vettel and Schumacher!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 2, 2012)

Forgot this was on; turned it on just in time for the start.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Forgot this was on; turned it on just in time for the start.


Messy, wasn't it?


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

Maldonado: clutch paddle slipped out of my hand.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Shumi proving that he's still a determined driver. Shame he nearly kyboshed vettle.  Also showing he's still as cunty as he's always been...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Maldonado: clutch paddle slipped out of my hand.


Number 4 million and 12 of our unending series in excuses from the Venezuelan...


----------



## yardbird (Sep 2, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Shumi proving that he's still a determined driver. Shame he nearly kyboshed vettle. Also showing he's still as cunty as he's always been...


Silly pit entrance.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2012)

Can only listen on the radio. Plenty of incident today. Will watch the start later as the crash sounds unpleasant. 

Any reason why the Schumacher/Vettell incident is being investigated after the race?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Number 4 million and 12 of our unending series in excuses from the Venezuelan...



Was probably on his mobile or trying to change the CD


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Can only listen on the radio. Plenty of incident today. Will watch the start later as the crash sounds unpleasant.
> 
> Any reason why the Schumacher/Vettell incident is being investigated after the race?


I don't think Vettel suffered a bad disadvantage and Sch didn't get any particular advantage. So they'll treat it like detention after school.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> I don't think Vettel suffered a bad disadvantage and Sch didn't get any particular advantage. So they'll treat it like detention after school.


I dunno it was only that vettle managed to make the car dance which meant it wasn't a big bang...


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I dunno it was only that vettle managed to make the car dance which meant it wasn't a big bang...


True, and I think the stewards will put that to Schum in due course as grounds for a punishment. But unless they have to redress some unfair advantage during the race, they can postpone the decision. Dunno.

Have they said anything about looking at the lap 1 crashes?


----------



## yardbird (Sep 2, 2012)

A magnificent drive by Button.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> True, and I think the stewards will put that to Schum in due course as grounds for a punishment. But unless they have to redress some unfair advantage during the race, they can postpone the decision. Dunno.
> 
> Have they said anything about looking at the lap 1 crashes?


To be investigated after the race...

I'm guessing the stewards have worked out they are being paid expenses for their time and what to maximise that per diem


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Are they going to do the stoopid interview on the podium?


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 2, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Are they going to do the stoopid interview on the podium?


That'll be a yes.

*cringe*

edit: beer replenishment time...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Overall kimi is showing what a returning driver can do and also showing why shumi is wise to retire soon. 

Who the hell is that interviewing button. A fucking robot?????


----------



## spitfire (Sep 2, 2012)

Interviews are bloody rubbish.

Good race though.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 2, 2012)

What a race!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Most exciting race of the season. Usually I will flit from the race between channels but didn't dare turn over in case I missed summit...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Robot interviewer is feeling up the drivers...


----------



## spitfire (Sep 2, 2012)

Robot now talking to other robot.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Kimi not feeling the robot love...


----------



## spitfire (Sep 2, 2012)

Grosjean given a 1 race ban.

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/102185


----------



## Quartz (Sep 2, 2012)

So, when are they going to start doing the same to Maldonado?


----------



## spitfire (Sep 2, 2012)

No ban but 2 grid penalties, 10 places in total.

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/102186


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

How can grosjean get a one race ban and maldanardo be allowed to continue?  Seriously fucked rulings by the fia. 

I'll bet grosjean won't have another accident though but I can't say the same about maldanardo...  Senna got away with it because he was a Stella driver when on form, shumi too... What's maldanardo's excuse ? He's sucking off Bernie?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 2, 2012)

Time for dambrosio to shine?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 2, 2012)

For the next race, will the Lotus reserve driver get to race in Grosjean's place, or is the car banned as well?


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 3, 2012)

Quartz said:


> For the next race, will the Lotus reserve driver get to race in Grosjean's place, or is the car banned as well?


 
From the link posted by Spitfire above:

"Lotus has former Virgin racer Jerome D'Ambrosio as a reserve driver."


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 3, 2012)

He couldn't pull the skin off... etc .. 

cunts


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 3, 2012)

What will they do I wonder if dambrosio wins it? Getting that lotus win they've been after?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 3, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> From the link posted by Spitfire above:
> 
> "Lotus has former Virgin racer Jerome D'Ambrosio as a reserve driver."


 
Yes, I read that, but it doesn't answer the question: is it just Grosjean that's been banned, or Grosjean and the car?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 3, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Yes, I read that, but it doesn't answer the question: is it just Grosjean that's been banned, or Grosjean and the car?


hmmm lets think shall we.

lotus having just had a driver banned for a race would then seek further pentalty by running a banned car even though the ban was applied to the driver...

oh wait driver ban... does this tell me something about the nature of the action, within the name.  hmmmm driver.... ban... nope still not getting it...

must be some other interpretation there can be.... can lotus wear socks at the next race because their driver has a ban? 

could they eat oranges... 

could the information be contained within the name of the type of ban this is?

driver... ban....

nope not getting it...

(FYI in case it's not clear at this point the driver has been banned for one race, not is car.  hence a reserve driver taking his place, hence my comment about what happens if he gets the win which they've been expecting?)

HTH


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 3, 2012)

did someone get a happy whilst typing out that reply


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 3, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> did someone get a happy whilst typing out that reply


well it's a bit of a what colour is the red pepper question?

or like this...


----------



## evildacat (Sep 3, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> How can grosjean get a one race ban and maldanardo be allowed to continue? Seriously fucked rulings by the fia.
> 
> I'll bet grosjean won't have another accident though but I can't say the same about maldanardo... Senna got away with it because he was a Stella driver when on form, shumi too... What's maldanardo's excuse ? He's sucking off Bernie?


I think it is 7 incidents grosjean has been involved in at the starts of races this season, not just maldonardo having a dangerous season.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 3, 2012)

evildacat said:


> I think it is 7 incidents grosjean has been involved in at the starts of races this season, not just maldonardo having a dangerous season.


true but lets look at those:

Australia: Maldanardo hit him on the second lap breaking his suspension.

Not his fault. Crashdas.

Valencia: Electrics fail. Retirement

British: Di-Resta ran over his front wing.

Not his fault. Di-Restas.

German GP. Puncture. Gear box failure.

it's a fucking puncture...

Monaco shumi tried to squeeze down the side of him after he (grosjean) initated a safe overtake on Alonso at the point of the track where it narrowed meaning shumi ran out of road and bumped him and the barrier and bumped him into alonso.

not his fault. Shumis

Spa: his fault, possible spooked by the smokey Sauber and Crashdas jump start...

Bahrain, Canadian, Spain, Hungarian nothing. not a peep.

that's this season.

in 2009

he retired once with brake problems no incident. Suzuka,

he and button had a 50/50 accident at spa which resulted in a dnf

he also had a minor accident at monza where he damaged the car but finished.


so to claim as has been that he's been involved in incidents in 7 races is rather stretching the point I feel...


yes he's had 7 but in two differnent seasons and it's dishonest to say incidents when in fact they means DNF's of which only a small amount have been his fault.

Massa's had more than that ffs. as has alonso, shumi, senna, button, webber etc etc etc...

however there hasn't been a single accident involing crashda which hasn't been as a direct result of his poor race craft... not one...

to give the man a ban is frankly ridiculous...


----------



## Quartz (Sep 3, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> (FYI in case it's not clear at this point the driver has been banned for one race, not is car. hence a reserve driver taking his place, hence my comment about what happens if he gets the win which they've been expecting?)


 
In case it's not clear, when I replied it had not been made clear whether it was just Grosjean that had been banned. HTH.


----------



## evildacat (Sep 3, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> true but lets look at those:
> 
> Australia: Maldanardo hit him on the second lap breaking his suspension.
> 
> ...


 
Didn't say they were all his fault hence the word incidents, as coulthard said on the bbc show when you are involved in that many incidents you have to start looking at yourself not just dismissing it as every thing else. 4 actual collisions in one season is still pretty high for any driver, Kimi has been a excellent example recently of just getting out of malonardo's way. And ow sorry 6 incidents in 2012, if only i had used a word like 'think' in the same sentance as '7'.

Alonso was 'I THINK' 23 races scoring points in a row, 1 off beating schumi's record so i don't know why you included alonso in that list, i think webber has only finished once out of the point this season as well.

You seem not have taken into account the carnage grosjean action alone did, alonso nearly had his head taken off by lewis's car all becasue grosjean decided not to let lewis have any room. He moved the entire width of the track and then still pushed him onto the grass causing the accident. A ban is entirely deserved.

Maldonardo however has gotten away with things far to long, he should have had a ban when he deliberatly cut across perez in practice at monaco and took his nose off and didn't. Maldonardo should not be in F1 and it can only be money keeping him there.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 4, 2012)

More I watch this, more I think it was a blatant slam that could have been very serious.

Any history between Grosjean and Hamilton?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 4, 2012)

Could Grosjean have a situational awareness problem?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 4, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Didn't say they were all his fault hence the word incidents, as coulthard said on the bbc show when you are involved in that many incidents you have to start looking at yourself not just dismissing it as every thing else. 4 actual collisions in one season is still pretty high for any driver, Kimi has been a excellent example recently of just getting out of malonardo's way. And ow sorry 6 incidents in 2012, if only i had used a word like 'think' in the same sentance as '7'.
> 
> Alonso was 'I THINK' 23 races scoring points in a row, 1 off beating schumi's record so i don't know why you included alonso in that list, i think webber has only finished once out of the point this season as well.
> 
> ...


I haven't said anywhere you have said it was his fault son.

keep your hair on.

I've said that it's overstating it to say he's been involved in 7 incidents which implies he's caused 7 incidents.  which is currently what most of the majority of F1 reporting press is doing.  

you've personalised that.    for some unknown reason unless of course you're also doing it and take exception to having it pointed out the FACTS don't actually support it. 

Or you've misread intentions of those posted FACTS as some personal attack.

In any case the resultant consequence when blame can be apportioned towards him isn't a factor when you realise that out of them he's responsible for maybe at best 3 of those, equally he won't have intentionally set out to take out alonso or indeed cause him physical harm.  

If you believe a ban is deserved, it isn't it's disproportionate but none the less, if you believe it's justified by the same token Maldanardo must never be allowed back in the car due to the severity, sustained and remorseless manner he has driven this year.  if we are applying that sentiment equally.  

RGJ has had comings together but PM has deliberately caused accidents; At least RGJ has had accidents out of inexperience and poor judgement rather than PM's clear road rage which is exhibited whenever he's taken the slightest offence at a perceived slight...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 4, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Could Grosjean have a situational awareness problem?


No but I'm beginning to think most of you guys do...

he was clearly spooked by Kobaiashis smoking brakes and then PM's jumped start he moved round what he beleived to be a car on fire and wasn't paying attention to his right hand side because he was looking out for a smoking on fire car.

YOu all seem to forget what limited forward visibility you have directly in front from the drivers eye view all he would have seen is smoke rising and then PM veering off rightwards and before the lights... indicating some unsighted incident he would have been racing to get ahead coupled with the start adrenaline and the second guessing yourself did he jump the start did I miss the start and my reactions where down is their a fire over there by the smoke why is he going right that hard?

These are all questions which any experienced driver would be having let alone someone with limited running in the sport.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 4, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> No but I'm beginning to think most of you guys do...
> 
> he was clearly spooked by Kobaiashis smoking brakes and then PM's jumped start he moved round what he beleived to be a car on fire and wasn't paying attention to his right hand side because he was looking out for a smoking on fire car.


 
I don't think so. If he was, he didn't need to move anywhere near so far to the right - he could have just followed PM. Remember that Lewis himself moved across to the right.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 4, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I don't think so. If he was, he didn't need to move anywhere near so far to the right - he could have just followed PM. Remember that Lewis himself moved across to the right.


based on what exactly?

he's moved into the gap generated by PM's jump start, hence him moving up so quickly, had PM not jumped the start then RGJ wouldn't have been able to or would have panged of the back of PM he then moves over to the racing line (for that corner as I'm sure your vast experience of the track will tell you) requires you to in essence aim at the wall to just brush it to apex that hair pin to move down on to la source and through to eau rouge.  Ideal apex point is to put the entire right wheel over the striped kerb markings and onto the green paint.  Assuming that there was a fire to the left you'd move over sooner than needed and at a sharper rake to do so.  Also assuming you have cleared the car who was alongside and must therefore yield to get round the corner his angle is precisely what one would expect for as stated someone moving to avoid a car fire and apex the corner.

Please give us the benefit of your years of experience which tells you that this isn't the case and explain how and where you'd have negotiated the corner based on it.

or does your 'think' not extend to actual apex angles for corners on tracks you've clearly never driven or raced on, arm chair whiting?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 4, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> based on what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evildacat (Sep 5, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I haven't said anywhere you have said it was his fault son.
> 
> keep your hair on.
> 
> ...


 
I found the tone of that message condescending

I am confused here either by your opinion on PM or your belief of my opinion of him so

RGJ - deserves ban stupid move but no issues with him racing after the ban
PM - Terror on the track should not be in F1 try WTCC

I don't think saying someone has been involved in 7 incidents is implying he is to blame for them all just that they occured and he was involved.




GarfieldLeChat said:


> No but I'm beginning to think most of you guys do...
> 
> he was clearly spooked by Kobaiashis smoking brakes and then PM's jumped start he moved round what he beleived to be a car on fire and wasn't paying attention to his right hand side because he was looking out for a smoking on fire car.
> 
> ...


 
Crap, he would not have been spooked by the smoke just made a plan around him. With his plan in place would he have been looking anywhere but the lights? He may not have even seen PM jump with his poor limited front visibilty.

Also if the driver they have on comentary is saying its stupid the way he moved at the start and every driver knows it is pretty good indication of what a experienced driver would say.




GarfieldLeChat said:


> based on what exactly?
> 
> he's moved into the gap generated by PM's jump start, hence him moving up so quickly, had PM not jumped the start then RGJ wouldn't have been able to or would have panged of the back of PM he then moves over to the racing line (for that corner as I'm sure your vast experience of the track will tell you) requires you to in essence aim at the wall to just brush it to apex that hair pin to move down on to la source and through to eau rouge. Ideal apex point is to put the entire right wheel over the striped kerb markings and onto the green paint. Assuming that there was a fire to the left you'd move over sooner than needed and at a sharper rake to do so. Also assuming you have cleared the car who was alongside and must therefore yield to get round the corner his angle is precisely what one would expect for as stated someone moving to avoid a car fire and apex the corner.
> 
> ...


 
Again what? Really condescending again. Do you think at the start of a race his only concern as an expereinced driver is to hit the apex dead at the first corner? I think any expereicend driver would say make up as many places get round safely, it is impossible to hit that apex for every driver on the first corner with the volume of cars around.

Coulthard said it was very wrong and he should know better how can you argue with that? what other pro drivers are saying RGJ was not completly at fault for that crash?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 5, 2012)

Hamilton to Mercedes? http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19489930


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Hamilton to Mercedes? http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19489930


 
Interesting....


----------



## weltweit (Sep 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Hamilton to Mercedes? http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19489930


 
Too early to say, this rumour could just be a way to pressure McLaren to pay Hamilton more for next season.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 5, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Too early to say, this rumour could just be a way to pressure McLaren to pay Hamilton more for next season.


According to the article he would receive less at Mercedes than he gets at McLaren because of the downturn in the world economy. The same downturn will affect any new contract he gets at McLaren. He won't be getting any more whichever way he goes.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 5, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> According to the article he would receive less at Mercedes than he gets at McLaren because of the downturn in the world economy. The same downturn will affect any new contract he gets at McLaren. He won't be getting any more whichever way he goes.


 
Why would Hamilton who is used to a car that can win races, move to a team that frankly struggles?

Anyhow, time will tell.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 5, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Why would Hamilton who is used to a car that can win races, move to a team that frankly struggles?
> 
> Anyhow, time will tell.


I think you underestimate Mercedes somewhat. Earlier in the year McLaren was having its problems, then it modified and improved the car. Similar changes at Mercedes are going on. All the F1 teams are constantly reviewing their machines, this is what the competition is about, no manufacturer will stay ahead for very long.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 5, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I think you underestimate Mercedes somewhat. Earlier in the year McLaren was having its problems, then it modified and improved the car. Similar changes at Mercedes are going on. All the F1 teams are constantly reviewing their machines, this is what the competition is about, no manufacturer will stay ahead for very long.


 
Sure, but Braun had a good year, not sure what happenned when Mercedes took over but it was a backwards step for the team. You are right of course, they could come good. And I have no idea how successful Mercedes is in German racing circles - at Le Mans they are not so great, the last time they were there they produced a car that thought it was an aeroplane


----------



## evildacat (Sep 6, 2012)

I think if he did go to Mercedes it would be a small step back, the infra structure Mclaren has is immense and thier ability to change is alot greater then that of Mercedes at the minute, and although they do not always have the best car it is usually right up there and they usually have the greater ability to adapt the car through out the season.

In terms of being at the best place/team i cannot see how Lewis can do any better then Mclaren, anything else is at best a step to the side not forward.


----------



## evildacat (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1/news/12472/8054792/-Hamilton-to-Mercedes-reports-denied

Just as vague though.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 6, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Sure, but Braun had a good year, not sure what happenned when Mercedes took over but it was a backwards step for the team. You are right of course, they could come good. And I have no idea how successful Mercedes is in German racing circles - at Le Mans they are not so great, the last time they were there they produced a car that thought it was an aeroplane


 
Rumour has it that Bernie was crapping himself due to the "boring" label F1 had earned prior to Braun entering. So he gave them a shitload of money off the books to come up with a winning car and there you have it. Wouldn't surprise me. How many new teams have ever come into the sport and won that quickly?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2012)

I think Hamilton is a bit restless. Almost acting like he deserves to win. He keeps being a bit of a dick in public, tweeting data and generally being petulant. 

He is a great driver but needs to grow up and stop trying to be a rap star. He might be good but Ron Dennis is not going to beg any driver to stay.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 6, 2012)

I prefer Button to Hamilton nowadays. At least Button has a bit of grit about him. And totally agree with Hamilton trying to be a fucking superstar. It was even mentioned in the BBC article that Kanda posted that his management were trying to make him into a "global star"


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2012)

TitanSound said:
			
		

> I prefer Button to Hamilton nowadays. At least Button has a bit of grit about him. And totally agree with Hamilton trying to be a fucking superstar. It was even mentioned in the BBC article that Kanda posted that his management were trying to make him into a "global star"



I prefer watching Hamilton ON the track. Button is a solid driver but racing for position Hamilton always looks like he can overtake.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2012)

Dp


----------



## Quartz (Sep 6, 2012)

PM admits he's been a prat.


----------



## dilberto (Sep 7, 2012)

*Formula E electric car racing series is launched by FIA.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19402383


----------



## evildacat (Sep 7, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Rumour has it that Bernie was crapping himself due to the "boring" label F1 had earned prior to Braun entering. So he gave them a shitload of money off the books to come up with a winning car and there you have it. Wouldn't surprise me. How many new teams have ever come into the sport and won that quickly?


 
Bernie would never do anything like that surely he is the worlds most honest man http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18625773

Braun got really lucky with the car Honda had developed alot of the car before they decided to sell ( cannot remeber the reason why they left so sudenly) and Ross braun had a few new idea that worked out very well with the existing Honda car he bought out so the credit should go completely with Ross Braun literaly putting his own money on the line knowing he would have to sell pretty quickly as he could not afford to keep a team going and i hope he got a very good return from Mercedes for his risk.

But Bernie is probably up there with Russian oil tycons at how dodgy he is, would it surprise anyone if stories came out of him ordering people killed? I mean even though he had immunity still takes so balls to tell a court room exactly how much he offered and act like it was fine!


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 7, 2012)

The Braun GP car was the culmination of $1.5 billion of investment by Honda over the previous 5 years. Even then most of it's success was due to the single technical innovation of the double diffuser. Apart from lucking out with that one technical breakthrough, the team has always been cursed by mediocrity, something that Merc's management has been unable to turn around and shows no sign of doing so in the future.


----------



## evildacat (Sep 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I prefer watching Hamilton ON the track. Button is a solid driver but racing for position Hamilton always looks like he can overtake.


 
Button needs the car to work with him probably as good as any driver out there today when he has the car working as he like - Canada being the example as well as the 2009(?) season. He makes it look so easy but when the car is not to his liking he doesn't seem able to drag it round to his way, it odd as well as there doesn't seem to be much middle ground with him either its either one extreme or the other.

Hamilton was and still is a breathe of fresh air, F1 hadn't really had a driver go completely balls out for the win, Alonso has aways been alot more calculating even though he can compete on that level. He does need to take the example button has set him the past few season as he said at the end of last season, it will do him alot of good to be as setteled as button and will help him for the coming years as the model he needs to follow is how to conduct himself not how to race. 

Don't really have a preference on which i prefer as to make the race great they all have to be involved which this season has easyily delivered on, 6 world champs, 4/5 competative teams but i do have to admit i felt alot more for Buttons world championship then i did for Hamiltons.

Would be good to see just one race if everyone had the car they wanted, performed how they wanted all on top form - who do you reckon would win that race?


----------



## evildacat (Sep 7, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> The Braun GP car was the culmination of $1.5 billion of investment by Honda over the previous 5 years. Even then most of it's success was due to the single technical innovation of the double diffuser. Apart from lucking out with that one technical breakthrough, the team has always been cursed by mediocrity, something that Merc's management has been unable to turn around and shows no sign of doing so in the future.


 
That 'one' innovation has really been the story of success for the last 2 decades in F1, started with williams hydrolic innovation with suspension and computers, Braun had the double diffusers then red bull ran the double diffuser with the exhaust system as well i believe. Was the double diffuser Ross brauns innovation or did he modify it from a Honda idea?


----------



## evildacat (Sep 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I think Hamilton is a bit restless. Almost acting like he deserves to win. He keeps being a bit of a dick in public, tweeting data and generally being petulant.
> 
> He is a great driver but needs to grow up and stop trying to be a rap star. He might be good but Ron Dennis is not going to beg any driver to stay.


 
I blame manufactored music, his misses has alot to do with his behaviour i reckon. You cannot be with someone who is so morally bankrupt and not get infected a bit surely?

Ow Ron Dennis has begged at least one driver, Senna on the DVD. Prost also said on that DVD he had asked him not to leave a few times but it was Prost who said that. I doubt he would these days though.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 7, 2012)

His mrs is morally bankrupt??? Woah.. Lol


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2012)

Hamilton is a good driver but he is not Prost and certainly not Senna.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 8, 2012)

Ah, the joy that is P3.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

McLaren fast this weekend


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> McLaren fast this weekend


Yes. #1 and #5

Ferraris not too shabby, either. #2# and #4


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 8, 2012)

Ooh, di Resta in third. I missed that.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Ferraris not too shabby, either. #2# and #4


 
Massa averaging 11th on the grid this season, 11th in the standings and not a single podium. Worst performing driver of the top 5 constructors. A whopping 6 points clear of Pastor Maldonado. Have I got that right?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

I am going for Maldonado off on lap 18 this race.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I am going for Maldonado off on lap 18 this race.


 
I reckon it's a good possibility that he'll have an incident in qualifying and get banned from the race.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I reckon it's a good possibility that he'll have an incident in qualifying and get banned from the race.


 
I bet he was a breech birth


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

What time is Qualifying coverage starting?


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What time is Qualifying coverage starting?


 
On the BBC? About this evening some time.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Ah, live at 13:00 

http://www.vipboxsports.eu/sports/formula-1.html


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Should be a good Q2 this


----------



## 1%er (Sep 8, 2012)

Why are the British commentators always going on about Di Resta, last season it was the same. Is he really that good or is it just because he is a British driver?

Hulkenberg has had a better season than him, but you wouldn't think so listening to the British commentators 

What has he done in F1, last year I thought it was because his manager was Hamilton Snr who is good friends with many of the BBC commentators, but they have split.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 8, 2012)

Maldanardo show his TRUE skill. None. 

P12 so P22 that'll be carnage on the first turn then as he collects the entire back of the pack careering through in his typical fashion...

Taking bets for the number of cars running on lap 2 as a result of his inevitable first corner crash...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 8, 2012)

Di Resta is a potential world champion.  He's a nice bloke, very unpretentious but also a very very good driver, he's not shone because of the car and ironically has shone because of the car.  

Force India are McLarens b team and he manages to put a distinctly average car round very quickly.  Much like Alonso nas.  

Given an a team car he might well make Hamilton look bad and perhaps even unseat Button. 

Dambrosio has in effect ended his f1 career with that poor showing. But without testing allowed it's hard to see how newbie drivers could get sufficient experience to be quick when parachuted in, but he had to do something with his opertinity and he hasn't.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Can only see Alonso or Hamilton on pole.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

The last time Red Bull went 3 consecutive races without getting both cars into Q3 was before Vettel joined them (last 3 races in 2008).


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 8, 2012)

Alonso's playing at what?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Alonso's playing at what?



Taking it in turns to slipstream each other. Massa first then Alonso.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Taking it in turns to slipstream each other. Massa first then Alonso.


Didn't work, though. 

Well done, Massa, in third.

Those McLarens were very, very fast.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Can only see Alonso or Hamilton on pole.



Blimey @ Alonso (and ha ha ha) 

Di Resta starting ahead of Alonso even with a 5 place penalty.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Could liven up the constructors table this one.


----------



## 1%er (Sep 8, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Di Resta is a potential world champion. He's a nice bloke, very unpretentious but also a very very good driver, he's not shone because of the car and ironically has shone because of the car.
> 
> Force India are McLarens b team and he manages to put a distinctly average car round very quickly. Much like Alonso nas.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree, but the difference in the coverage of Di Resta on bbc/sky and espn is massive.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Alonso's glasses


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 8, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The last time Red Bull went 3 consecutive races without getting both cars into Q3 was before Vettel joined them (last 3 races in 2008).


Was it I seem to remember webber missing q3 previously. Due to issues with the car.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah Spanish GP this year.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 8, 2012)

Tbh I'm surprised Espn cover f1 at all.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

That was only one race though. 

I am looking forward to tomorrow a lot. Lewis and Jenson for the first corner and Alonso trying to make up ground. Gonna be a good start for sure.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 8, 2012)

Judging by the qualifying report, apart from Button & Hamilton, it's very well done to Massa, Kobayashi, and d'Ambrosio.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

F1 Sunday


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

First corner should be fun.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, that was pretty well behaved. Someone must have had a word...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Alonso flying. Think that Hamilton should clear some space now. I Button always struggles to make up places.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Alonso cruising nicely 

Vettel's looking comfy.

Are both McLarens on one-stop plans?

How soon until Maldonado ruins someone's day?


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Whoa! Vergne airborne!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Blimey


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice one, Jenson.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

McLaren have this nailed barring a cock up or something spectacular. Might have been a different story if Alonso had qualified top four.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> McLaren have this nailed barring a cock up or something spectacular. Might have been a different story if Alonso had qualified top four.


True and true.

Alsonso's appealing on the radio that he was driven off. Looked OK to me. But then I don't like him too much.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> True and true.
> 
> Alsonso's appealing on the radio that he was driven off. Looked OK to me. But then I don't like him too much.


 

Edit: What do stewards know anyway?


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Fuck. Button broken.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Stinker of a weekend for Red Bull. If McLaren pick up the top two it will mix up the constructors table nicely.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm. Massa second and Alonso third.

What's the betting that that turns into Alonso second?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Hmm. Massa second and Alonso third.
> 
> What's the betting that that turns into Alonso second?



My shirt is on it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Rosberg and Perez maybe gonna mix it up?


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> My shirt is on it


You win.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> You win.



Phew, I only have one shirt.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Rosberg and Perez maybe gonna mix it up?


I'd like to see Perez do well, but that means demoting Massa.

Although he's in a Ferrari in Italy (up yours, tifosi) I want Massa to have better luck.

Perez is flying, though.


----------



## 1%er (Sep 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Phew, I only have one shirt.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Stuff me. Perez IS flying. He pissed past Massa.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Vettell not having a good weekend. 

Perez vs Massa? 
Alonso vs Hamilton?


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

1%er said:


>


I quite like that, actually.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> I quite like that, actually.



Me too. I wear too much black and grey. Maybe I should get tropical?


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Vettell not having a good weekend.
> 
> Perez vs Massa?
> Alonso vs Hamilton?


I think Alonso will baulk Perez up to a point, but not slug it out. Lewis should still be too much for Alonso and / or Perez.

*likeIknowshit*


----------



## 1%er (Sep 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Me too. I wear too much black and grey. Maybe I should get tropical?


A shirt like that here just says rob me I'm a tourist


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

1%er said:


> A shirt like that here just says rob me I'm a tourist


Vettel RIP.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Perez on fire. Not close enough for the win I think but fair play.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Perez on fire.


 
Crap...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Crap...



Eh?


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh, I see what you mean...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Oh, I see what you mean...



Blinded by my shirt


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Eh?


My first reading of that was someone had flames shooting out of the car...

Must. Learn. To. Read. Figuratively.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Webber!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Red Bull fail weekend


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Give Perez drive of the day without a doubt.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

British national anthem and Hamilton on the podium must make the Italians happy


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> British national anthem and Hamilton on the podium must make the Italians happy


I don't see why not. It makes me happy.



Oh lordy, the painful amateur interview time...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Interview on the podium is shit


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 9, 2012)

ha, good to see Alonso passed near the end. Why is he the only driver who needs a little patsy to get out of his way?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2012)

Ron


----------



## Quartz (Sep 9, 2012)

Vettel will be not unhappy at Webber not finishing and thus leaving him still 8 points in front. Top marks to Hamilton & Perez, of course, and poor Jensen.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 10, 2012)

I suppose Sunday's real surprise - indeed that of the weekend - was Maldonado running a clean race for once.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty sure looking at his times and failure to make any real headway in the race he was under strict orders to behave on pain of death...


----------



## weltweit (Sep 12, 2012)

Good drive Perez ... very exciting.

What Ferraris ..


----------



## Quartz (Sep 12, 2012)

What do people think about Ferrari's idea of shortening races? Funny how it comes just after Perez overhauled Alonso... I think 90-120 mins is just right.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 12, 2012)

Stupid idea. A football match is 90 minutes, why can't the "younger generation" cope with a 90 minute motor race? Montezemolo is an arse.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Sep 13, 2012)

Sid Watkins: F1 safety and medical pioneer dies aged 84
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/motorsport/19578977

R.I.P.


----------



## evildacat (Sep 13, 2012)

Before the 'worst weekend' in 94 was complete he is always quoted as asking Senna  -

"What else do you need to do? You have been world champion three times, you are obviously the quickest driver. Give it up and let's go fishing."

Senna replied: "Sid, there are certain things over which we have no control. I cannot quit. I have to go on."

Twenty-four hours later, Watkins attended to Senna himself after the Brazilian's own fatal crash.

After that weekend he became massively involved in the safety aspect as well as a medical one, he is one of the main people involved in making the sport as safe as it is today. I was not aware he was still involved until i read that article thought he had retired a while ago.
Seems the man was hardly ever wrong, will be missed and F1 will miss him!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 14, 2012)

Motor sports great, great loss... pretty much if you were in motor sport at any level over the last near half a century you'd have come across him.  He was as close to a saint as we have in the godless world of speed and a lovely bloke to chat to boot.  His legacy will survive as it's the ethos behind safety within the sport which is a true achievement in ones life time.  I can't help feel a little sad that these days a man like him almost certainly will not get into the corporate end of motor sport at all.  We genuinely will not see his like again.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 14, 2012)

what would a near 70 year old Di Montezemolo know about youth? Other than the 18 year old waif he's probably banging... and if he's taking his knowledge from them then more fool him...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2012)

Hamilton to Mercedes or staying at McLaren then? 

I like McLaren and I like Hamilton on the track but am starting to care less...


----------



## Quartz (Sep 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Hamilton to Mercedes or staying at McLaren then?
> 
> I like McLaren and I like Hamilton on the track but am starting to care less...


 
Who knows? I've lost interest in the story. It seems like it's being drummed up by Jordan & co just for column inches.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, so who's Maldonado going to prang this weekend?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Okay, so who's Maldonado going to prang this weekend?



Dunno. Ideally Alonso for the rage and outcry.

I did read that Maldonado has a safe seat for 2013 but Senna is unlikely. Might have been rumour bollocks?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Dunno. Ideally Alonso for the rage and outcry.


 
Oh yes!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Oh yes!



Lap 1 or ideally last lap with Alonso leading and passing him as a back marker


----------



## Quartz (Sep 19, 2012)

Perhaps it's more likely during one of the pitstop phases?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Perhaps it's more likely during one of the pitstop phases?



He is likely to fall over into someone on his way to the pit lane on foot.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just watched Sky's F1 show from last week, and they showed a little bit from a feature about how Robert Kubica's doing from one of Sky's foreign sister stations. Apparently he's been doing some rallying and doing pretty well at it. His hand is still obviously an issue though as he appeared to want to keep it hidden and was shaking people's hand with his left hand. He must still have a long way to go if he's ever to return to F1.

Also, the reporter asked him if it was true that he had a contract with Ferrari before his accident and his face dropped.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Kubica  

First practice at 11:00 today


----------



## g force (Sep 21, 2012)

Kubica's not coming back, a pity, but sadly the reality. He's lost a lot of function in his right arm - he can't flex his elbow and has limited movement of his fingers. The multiple surgeries have led to severe muscle wastage, joint and nerve issues.

A local rally is nice for him to do but he simply doesn't have the ability to race in F1 now.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 21, 2012)

P1.

I'm streaming the BBC video on desktop and Sky on a laptop.

The BBC is a whole 13 seconds ahead of Sky, you will be fascinated to learn.

Or perhaps not.

Anyhoo, vroom time.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 21, 2012)

Nerd.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

I can't see it  boss is here


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I can't see it  boss is here


I'm watching it twice at the same time, so you don't have to.

So far: Vet, Per, Dir,But, Rai, in that order.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Maldanado??????


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2012)

g force said:


> Kubica's not coming back, a pity, but sadly the reality. He's lost a lot of function in his right arm - he can't flex his elbow and has limited movement of his fingers. The multiple surgeries have led to severe muscle wastage, joint and nerve issues.
> 
> A local rally is nice for him to do but he simply doesn't have the ability to race in F1 now.


even if they did advance the surgery to the point of him regaining sufficient function within arm why would you have someone who by which time would be in his twilight years when you can have a cheaper newer younger driver to mold.... that's the sad fact about F1, you're out and your out... look at baracello... 

It might not be the end of his career however look at Alex Zanardi and how he came back form his horrific accident.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Maldanado??????


Mal was 5th fastest in P1.

So far, no reports of any casualties.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> even if they did advance the surgery to the point of him regaining sufficient function within arm why would you have someone who by which time would be in his twilight years when you can have a cheaper newer younger driver to mold


Because of his talent?



> .... that's the sad fact about F1, you're out and your out


Kimi and Michael came back.


> ... look at baracello...


Barrichello? He was in F1 for years.  It was probably the right time for him to retire.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Mal was 5th fastest in P1.
> 
> So far, no reports of any casualties.


 
Probably just been shot in the paddock


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 21, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Because of his talent?


 
because he's missed his peak by being out of it look at Bruno Senna, was going to be better than his uncle was certainly far in a way the best driver of a generation if not several generations missed around 4 years or so of competitive driving and being on the cutting edge and lost his ablity, arrested development if you will.  driving talent is about getting those skills young so they become muscle memory once you've gone past that point it doens't matter if you're a good driver, to be in F1 you need to be a great driver and that takes a lot of practice a lot of time put in...

think about it would you expect a long distance runner who'd had 4 years out to be as competitive as say usain bolt... no of course not... it's not going to happen.  Regardless of the perception they are still athletes and the same thing about fitness levers applies...  



Bungle73 said:


> Kimi and Michael came back.


 
Both World champions both under significant sponsorship investments deals which put large amounts of cash for the teams they came into with a proven track record.  Both are a gimmick, Kimi less so, but still...

Kubica has no world championship, his best years have been spent sadly in hospital, that's his lot... he'll not be back, I said so at the time.

His injuries were massive it's not just that his arm was ripped off he was sliced in two near enough, he's never going to be that competitive again.  sure fi they introduce a paralympics style modified racers league maybe but not in F1. sadly.



Bungle73 said:


> Barrichello? He was in F1 for years. It was probably the right time for him to retire.


 
no it really wasn't as maldanardo is proving this year... he was in a shit car and sandbagged for most if not all of his career... he could have been and should have been a world champion...


----------



## Quartz (Sep 21, 2012)

The BBC are reporting that Valencia's been dropped for next year. Boring race, boring location. I mean, who wants to watch racing round an industrial dockyard?


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 21, 2012)

Quartz said:


> The BBC are reporting that Valencia's been dropped for next year. Boring race, boring location. I mean, who wants to watch racing round an industrial dockyard?


 
At least it wasn't a race around a car park a la Las Vegas.

It was surprisingly good this year.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 22, 2012)

Just watching some of the GP2 race online and the camera was following the leader who was behind the safety car. 
Nothing is happening.
The commentator said
"Now into turn seven..........eight coming up"
Shades of Johnathan Legard


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to the two new US races. The Austin track looks great with all the high speed corners and the fuck off big hill before turn 1


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 22, 2012)

Singapore P3 on now.

ETA:The BBC online stream is still 13 seconds ahead of Sky's. I know you'd want to know.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2012)

Just switched on. Reckon Hamilton or Vettell for pole today.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 22, 2012)

Stream shock!!!

Sky is now 2 seconds ahead of BBC.



More news as it happens.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Stream shock!!!
> 
> Sky is now 2 seconds ahead of BBC.
> 
> ...



He is channeling Legard


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 22, 2012)

Quartz said:


> The BBC are reporting that Valencia's been dropped for next year. Boring race, boring location. I mean, who wants to watch racing round an industrial dockyard?


Shame because the track and race are dull but the venue is fantastic. A different track there would be amazing as a place to go and watch motor sport. But that track is useless. Hateful to drive hateful to watch...

Real missed opportunity.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 22, 2012)

That first corner under the bridge should be called the webber arm cove he's hit it every year in an identical manner. 

I'd love to see them turn off the lights except for the corners like LeMans that would be epic. The problem with Singapore is its actually not much more interesting than Valencia except its at night...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just switched on. Reckon Hamilton or Vettell for pole today.


Button 
Webber 
Hamilton
Alonso
Kimi
Vettle

Is my prediction in that order...


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 22, 2012)

I like Singapore because it's the longest race duration wise, and with the heat and humidity it's the biggest physical challenge for the drivers all season.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 22, 2012)

Such a slow track Ferrari will be stronger here I think, might be the last time alonso picks up decent points in the season unless rain, bit shunts, or fezza bring out some upgrades


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I like Singapore because it's the longest race duration wise, and with the heat and humidity it's the biggest physical challenge for the drivers all season.


Long but mid race is desperately dull... Tyre saving isn't interesting racing. 

Endurance racing is fun, as a driver. As a spectator it's beige...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 22, 2012)

Lewis sportjing a new silver helmet... Colour change to signify a team change to the silver arrows?


----------



## Ranu (Sep 22, 2012)

The commentary on ESPN Asia is shockingly bad.  They genuinely don't seem to have a clue what's happening most of the time, when it's clear to most viewers.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 22, 2012)

Ranu said:


> The commentary on ESPN Asia is shockingly bad.  They genuinely don't seem to have a clue what's happening most of the time, when it's clear to most viewers.


Tbf they are shocked there's corners in this current NASCAR race


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 22, 2012)

Well my prediction was wrong then!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I like Singapore because it's the longest race duration wise, and with the heat and humidity it's the biggest physical challenge for the drivers all season.


 
Not seeing much sweatiness.  Has someone set up huge fans blowing at all the commentators or something?


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not seeing much sweatiness. Has someone set up huge fans blowing at all the commentators or something?


 
Did you see the drivers press conference after the race? They were totally oozing sweat from all over their faces.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Did you see the drivers press conference after the race? They were totally oozing sweat from all over their faces.


 
Well the drivers yeah, but not all the commentators, although admittedly I'm watching it in the background whilst on here so missing bits.

I only really watch it to see if I can spot places I've stayed/recognise in Singapore and for the tropical scenery


----------



## evildacat (Sep 22, 2012)

odds on PM taknig out either hamilton or button? or both.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

evildacat said:
			
		

> odds on PM taknig out either hamilton or button? or both.



Going to be a good start this. Vettell and Alonso will both be going for it. Maldonado in the mix makes it really scratchy. Good to see Di Resta up there for the start though, three British drivers in the first corner


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

I wonder what Maldonado would do in a McLaren if he was a good boy. I reckon he'd trounce Lewis on the street circuits.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I wonder what Maldonado would do in a McLaren if he was a good boy. I reckon he'd trounce Lewis on the street circuits.


I reckon Jesson wouldn't have him as a team mate...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> I wonder what Maldonado would do in a McLaren



Crash a lot


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Tbh if Hamilton is wise he'll brake test maldanardo on the first corner allow him to plow into the barrier and then retake the lead.  Can't see maldanardo not causing an incident...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not sure even with mclarens limitless funding they could afford to lose a car every other race. Maldanardo would bankrupt them.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 23, 2012)

Amazingly cautious (and uncharacteristic ) start from Mal.

Still, plenty of time for crashing.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Maldanardo braked too hard on the first corner which caused him to lose places, I wonder if he was under some orders that if he hit anyone at the start that he would be out of the car... Uncharacteristicly sensible if still immature driving.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Felipe your faster than alonso... Slow down


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Felipe your faster than alonso... Slow down



 he is taking one for the team


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Got dull already... 40 more laps... Jesus...


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 23, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Awr Lewis. Murray'ed


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Lol skid marks on his overalls. Button for the win then?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Got dull already... 40 more laps... Jesus...



It is a struggle isn't it. 

Oh no Hamilton


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 23, 2012)

Seems the gearbox was a known problem.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Over rev'ed it in 6th right to the edge of the limiter and it failed...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

5 place drop after he hit the wall or run the risk...  But if I knew that I'd be cautious rev'ing it that high if I did...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

They need to scrap the 5 place drop for a gear box change... It's fecking daft...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

I am now less interested in the race. Hope that Maldonado gives us a bit of his magic.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Too long a race, to dull a circuit it's night time Valencia and shouldn't have been renewed... Replace it with a night race in London ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Race is likely to time out... FFS its to long...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Safety car ...


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

Maldonado a bit unlucky with the timing there.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 23, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Maldonado a bit unlucky with the timing there.


Even more unlucky now...


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

It'd be just like Maldonado to ignore his radio and stay out....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> It'd be just like Maldonado to ignore his radio and stay out....


Only if it allowed him to crash into a few people tbf...


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

Fucks sake this new safety car rule is well shit, they cleared the accident yesterday already.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Man this is interesting what f1 needs is a processional race behind a safety car on a dull track with too many laps at night. That's what the fans want....


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

jesus!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

I knew the 2 hour limit was bullshit when they brought it in particularly after Canada and the excitement that finally created when it got going but boy am I glad it's here today...  

Vettle brake testing button that's not allowed... Stewards might pull him on that...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Michael shucrasha same place, as last year,


----------



## yardbird (Sep 23, 2012)

Nasty


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

oh not another one ffs


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

More safety cars thanks Michael you twat...


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 23, 2012)

Amateur hour by Schumacher there.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

He was watching kimi in his mirrors not the corner.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

I reckon he'll enjoy next season from the pitwall


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 23, 2012)

"What happened there?"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Worked out for webber though as vettle took priority.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I knew the 2 hour limit was bullshit when they brought it in particularly after Canada and the excitement that finally created when it got going but boy am I glad it's here today...
> 
> Vettle brake testing button that's not allowed... Stewards might pull him on that...


The 2 hour limit's been in place for years.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 23, 2012)

Button will be laughing at Hamilton again after this. JB is a clever boy, contract for life, good family and team around, calm and consistent. Lewis is a sketchy dick tbh


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

Good driving from Massa there, i thought that was another safety car


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> The 2 hour limit's been in place for years.


No it hasn't. 

There's a 2 hour total limit not a 2 hour race limit which was the old rule.

Otherwise clever clogs how did Canada happen...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Good driving from Massa there, i thought that was another safety car


Nah dude it's just the fezzas quite slow this year


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> No it hasn't.
> 
> There's a 2 hour total limit not a 2 hour race limit which was the old rule.
> 
> Otherwise clever clogs how did Canada happen...


Because the clock is stopped if the race is stopped.  There is an over all 4 hour limit that was brought in because of Canada.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 23, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Because the clock is stopped if the race is stopped. There is an over all 4 hour limit that was brought in because of Canada.


 
This is correct. I remember Schumacher winning a timed out race at Monaco in the 90s that was heavily rain affected.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Because the clock is stopped if the race is stopped.  There is an over all 4 hour limit that was brought in because of Canada.


And this year the overall limit has been changed. To a total time including stoppages. Which was entirely oblivious as to what I was referring too...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> This is correct. I remember Schumacher winning a timed out race at Monaco in the 90s that was heavily rain affected.


Was. Changed rules this year...


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

Hulkenberg the wrecker gets wrecked


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

They're all falling off the track now..


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> And this year the overall limit has been changed. To a total time including stoppages. Which was entirely oblivious as to what I was referring too...


What?  You said a two limit has been brought in. What was brought in was a 4 hour limit. The 2 hour race limit is the same as it has been for years.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Was. Changed rules this year...


 
Total time has been introduced, but it's 4 hours not 2. 2 hour race limit unchanged



> *Race suspensions*
> There will now be a maximum race time of four hours to ensure that a lengthy suspension of a race does not result in a race that could run up to eight hours if left unregulated. Cars which were in the pit lane when the race was suspended will now be allowed to re-join the cars on the grid in the position they were in at the time of the race suspension.


http://www.formula1.com/inside_f1/rules_and_regulations/sporting_regulations/12877/

And the actual regulation wording



> *5.3 *The distance of all races, from the start signal referred to in Article 38.9 to the chequered flag, shall be equal to the least number of complete laps which exceed a distance of 305 km (Monaco 260km). However, should *two hours* elapse before the scheduled race distance is completed, the leader will be shown the chequered flag when he crosses the control line (the Line) at the end of the lap during which the two hour period ended. However, should the race be suspended (see Article 41) the length of the suspension will be added to this period up to a *maximum total race time of four hours*.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

The only thing longer than the race will be the podium interviews...


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 23, 2012)

Good finish for Paul di Resta


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

Even better finish for Glock


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Dyson blade less fans as trophies...


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> The only thing longer than the race will be the podium interviews...


 
With EJ...I'm tempted to turn off lest I cringe too much


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 23, 2012)

I've turned off.

Time to go to the pub.

Cheers, everyone!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Lol the return of eddies bad shirt on f1 live coverage...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Alonso couldn't look less pleased to be interviewed by EJ... Coupe for the beeb tho


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 23, 2012)

I was interested to hear Vettel reporting seeing Hamilton's car losing oil before the gear box packed in.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 23, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I was interested to hear Vettel reporting seeing Hamilton's car losing oil before the gear box packed in.


I think it was the over revving which did it look just before it lets go at the on board not just to the redline but to the limit of the red line, Hamilton is just a bit rough with his cars...


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Sep 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I think it was the over revving which did it look just before it lets go at the on board not just to the redline but to the limit of the red line, Hamilton is just a bit rough with his cars...


 
Very foolish if they knew about gearbox issues yesterday


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 23, 2012)

10 place grid penalty for Schumi.

Vettel and Button, no further action.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 23, 2012)

Good to see Kimi creeping up the rankings. 3rd place now. Not bad for his first year back.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think much of Jaime Alguersuari as a commentator. I didn't see the race but during qualifying his contributions seemed to be particularly poor. He just doesn't have the experience or the gift of the gab.


----------



## evildacat (Sep 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> And this year the overall limit has been changed. To a total time including stoppages. Which was entirely oblivious as to what I was referring too...


 
On the BBC commentary Coulthard said that there is a 4 hour total time, 2 hour race time, do not know if this has been changed or not though.


----------



## evildacat (Sep 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Alonso couldn't look less pleased to be interviewed by EJ... Coupe for the beeb tho


One of the few problems with the BBC coverage is bloody EJ is on it, sky could have knicked him.


----------



## evildacat (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice one for PD, Massa's seat next season?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 24, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Nice one for PD, Massa's seat next season?


 
Or Schumacher's if Hamilton decides to stay put.


----------



## evildacat (Sep 24, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Or Schumacher's if Hamilton decides to stay put.


Think he will stay with Mclaren, has Kubica got much of a chance to return next year?


----------



## Quartz (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't know.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2012)

Worst race of the season so far?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 24, 2012)

who won?

i went out when the 2nd safety car came out. fuckinghate that race its as boring as listening to my missus drone on about this woman she hates in work...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2012)

Pingu said:
			
		

> who won?
> 
> i went out when the 2nd safety car came out. fuckinghate that race its as boring as listening to my missus drone on about this woman she hates in work...



Some Germany type won. Schumacher crashed and got a penalty for the next race so have a guess.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Some Germany type won. Schumacher crashed and got a penalty for the next race so have a guess.


 
Nico Rosberg?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2012)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> Nico Rosberg?



Not quite


----------



## Quartz (Sep 25, 2012)

How about a F1 car made of Lego?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2012)

Red Bull family have paid off the family of the policeman their son killed in his Ferrari. Dragged his body down the street and then fled the scene. 

Total payout was three million bhat which is about £60k. Nice work for a family worth £3.3bn.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Red Bull family have paid off the family of the policeman their son killed in his Ferrari. Dragged his body down the street and then fled the scene.
> 
> Total payout was three million bhat which is about £60k. Nice work for a family worth £3.3bn.


Krating Daeng not red bull but kinda... murky if you start delving into that whole business...


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks like Hamilton is taking Schumacher's seat at Mercedes next year.

http://bit.ly/QY2Yz4

Not entirely surprised.


----------



## evildacat (Sep 28, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Looks like Hamilton is taking Schumacher's seat at Mercedes next year.
> 
> http://bit.ly/QY2Yz4
> 
> Not entirely surprised.


Heard last night from a couple of news channels that they believed him to be staying with Mclaren. Both said his seat for next year would be decided by the end of today either way.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 28, 2012)

Confirmed on BBC just this moment.
Hamilton to Mercedes


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 28, 2012)

Hamilton's McLaren seat will be tasty prize for someone.​​One of the sites I read this morning mentioned Perez. I'd quite like to see Paul di Resta there.​


----------



## Quartz (Sep 28, 2012)

Perez has the seat - he's got the money. I'm not sure it's a good move on either count. Perez is departing a team that's in almost winning form; Hamilton's entering a team which isn't.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 28, 2012)

It does seem he's more interested in money and becoming a global celebrity to impress his girlfriend, her mates & his management. Hope I'm proved wrong and his move is because he thinks he can win another world championship at Merc.

What about Schumacher? Move to McClaren, I doubt that will happen they'll be looking for someone longterm to nuture for a few years. Back to Ferrari until Vettel is available? Can't see Alonso being happy with that.
I'd like to see Schumi stay another year and win at least one more Grand Prix before he retires to complete his story but I don't think he'll be racing next year.
Hopefully Perez to Ferrari & Di Resta to McClaren next year but I can see Perez's billionaire backing being tempting to any team.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 28, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Hopefully Perez to Ferrari & Di Resta to McClaren next year but I can see Perez's billionaire backing being termping to any team.


 
Perez is moving to McLaren

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19755236


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2012)

hmmm anyone seen a statement from Mclaren or Hamilton in any of these reports yet?  they are all re-spinning the daily mail article... not saying it's not true but just they are all using the same source.  AP still has this as undecided...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 28, 2012)

I liked the team having an all GB line up but Perez is a good driver so I'll still be a fan.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe we will all get a surprise and find they've sacked Nico instead.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2012)

equally if the rumours are to be believed this announement is supposed to come after a) mercedes have confirmed their continuation in F1 (with Niki Lauder not Ross Brawn in charge) and After Shumi has announce his retirement... so the early leak would also be contingent on whether they'd want him after upsetting their media launch...

Probably is true in which case humble pies all round for Eddie Jordan critics...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2012)

gutted for nico tbf if this happens he didn't deserve to become a second in the team ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Maybe we will all get a surprise and find they've sacked Nico instead.


or mercedes have pulled rank and done a straight swap of their two owned drivers (Hamilton for Nico)!!


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 28, 2012)

Official announcement at 10 apparently


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Official announcement at 10 apparently


there's a big part of me that hopes that lewis stays mainly now to make the mail look like the uniformed cunts we know them to be...


----------



## Quartz (Sep 28, 2012)

I remember another young British driver doing much the same a few years back, consigning himself to temporary oblivion. His name? Jensen Button.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 28, 2012)

Jensen wasn't a world champion though back then. I'd say Hamilton is doing more of a Schumacher when he left Benneton for Ferrari.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2012)

Mclarens site confirm perezs signing but not hamiltons departure... nothing on their news wire either... no comment at all... oddness... though typically mclaren...

I'd at this point withdraw all support for his championship I guess... no more discussions on technical meetings, no more developments for him no more any help at all... he's forgotten the lessons Senna learned... the grass is never greener no matter what you're promised... 

a very sad day and a sad end to a promising career...

and no 2014 isn't a championship worth fighting for yet... there's a lot of racing between here and there....

particularly as Mercedes have only said 3 more yearss... and if past history of the ruthlessness of the mercedes racing mentality that will mean 3 years only...

I'd not have gone to a team which was openly making excuses for next years car before it's all off the drawing board...


----------



## mack (Sep 28, 2012)

The boys not right in the head.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

Shame.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2012)

mack said:


> The boys not right in the head.


it's alla bout tha ba-bling ba-bling
it's alla bou tah kerching kerching
he dun wunna make the world champion 
he jus care's bout tha poontang
fell for a pusscat
now he's signed over like a twat
hu dun wunna make the champion
alla bout the gurrrrlfren

lalalala la la lalalala la la 
etc...


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 28, 2012)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Hamilton's a plonker,
His wins will be few.

(or not. Who knows?)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 28, 2012)

Know very little about F1, but this does seem a very disappointing move. Will be interesting to hear him explain his motives.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2012)

Will be intreting to see him looking rather perplexed as nicole has been seen out with Chris Brown of late... after he explosive reaction to him posing for a photo with some girls in london I wonder how her snogging someone else will effect the rest of this season or indeed next... 

really what does simon fuller know about F1 other than how to do the showbiz part...


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

Althought it won't happen schumi at the prancing horse as alonso take his finally few years would be a great combination


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Althought it won't happen schumi at the prancing horse as alonso take his finally few years would be a great combination


can't see either of them going for it and besides the fezza team which won it for him are now at brawn merc anyways... (RB and the team... hence fezza calling him the most arrognat man in F1 as he took their entire team)...


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

Would be a serious money spinner


Just could not see schumi being a declared number 2


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Just could not see schumi being a declared number 2


 
His driving this year declares him lower than number 2


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Would be a serious money spinner
> 
> 
> Just could not see schumi being a declared number 2


say that again but replace shumi with alonso... 

shumi's contract with Ferrari is never (time indeterminate) ba the number 2 driver, he's still a fezza ambassador, Alose would play to him not the other way round... aside from that they'd not have him back they've got enough slow crashy drivers already in Massa and their current test driver line up...


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

Badgers said:


> His driving this year declares him lower than number 2




Watch hammy win one race next year and then report back

Nico and schumi are just or almost the level of lewis and the car is the issue..

Having mr "throw my toys out of the pram", is not going to lead to a jump in development..

It will go backwards


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 28, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I'd say Hamilton is doing more of a Schumacher when he left Benneton for Ferrari.


Yep. I'd guess he's going to get undisputed number 1 status at the team and have a car built around him. It could actually turn out to be a smart move long term.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep. I'd guess he's going to get undisputed number 1 status at the team and have a car built around him. It could actually turn out to be a smart move long term.



Sadly lewis is no schumi


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Sadly lewis is no schumi


We'll see. He certainly seems to thrive on being the superstar, so maybe a move to a team where he'll get that attention is what he needs.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2012)

The games changed significantly and plus as you say he thrives on being a superstar not being a world class diver and test track beast..

They don't get the time and investment brawn had when schumi moved from Bennaton ...

That will be the difference he be fight nico all next year for podiums and team leader position not winning races..

Time might so different but that's how I see it


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 28, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Just could not see schumi being a declared number 2


 
Number 2, lol


----------



## 1%er (Sep 29, 2012)

This is much bigger than just drivers for Mclaren, Carlos Slim backs/sponsors/funds Perezs, who is also funded in part through Ferrari's driver academy.

Mclaren look like they will lose Vodafone as their major sponsor at the end of 2013 and I think America Movil, Telmex (both owned by Slim) or a combination of both would be the perfect fit. Vodafone not only provide Mclaren with cash but they also look after the teams communications, so another telecoms company would also fill that gap.

F1 is second only to football in South America and the growth of smart-phones and the internet makes this look like a deal made in haven for both sides.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 29, 2012)

1%er said:


> Vodafone not only provide Mclaren with cash but they also look after the teams communications, so another telecoms company would also fill that gap.


 
PR babble. They could just buy some telephones. Did you know that Lucozade are their official hydration partner and look after all their hydration needs, and if they lost them as a corporate partner they would have to find another drinks manufacturer to sponsor them or else they'd all die of thirst?


----------



## 1%er (Sep 29, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> PR babble. They could just buy some telephones. Did you know that Lucozade are their official hydration partner and look after all their hydration needs, and if they lost them as a corporate partner they would have to find another drinks manufacturer to sponsor them or else they'd all die of thirst?


LOL if only it were that easy

"They could just buy some telephones."


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 29, 2012)

1%er said:


> LOL if only it were that easy
> 
> "They could just buy some telephones."


 
Well, what I meant was, they could just procure telephony services in the same way that all the other teams without a telephone company as a major sponsor do.


----------



## 1%er (Sep 29, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Well, what I meant was, they could just procure telephony services in the same way that all the other teams without a telephone company as a major sponsor do.


I think Vodafone offer a little bit more than telephones  I'm not really sure what your point is, unless you are just stating the obvious 

I can't think of any team that doesn't already have some form of sponsorship from a communications company


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 29, 2012)

1%er said:


> I think Vodafone offer a little bit more than telephones  I'm not really sure what your point is, unless you are just stating the obvious
> 
> I can't think of any team that doesn't already have some form of sponsorship from a communications company


 
My point is that they didn't hire Perez in order to secure their communications infrastructure.


----------



## Quartz (Sep 29, 2012)

With Slim on board, they couldn't stay with Vodaphone, could they? Who wants to advertise your competitor?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 30, 2012)

I think Bio is right and wrong.  lol

telephony in Mclaren is provided by surprise surprise Mclaren cos it's directly specific to their needs it's then branded by their telephony partner who might provide bonus free handsets to the team for the staff (so free phones for the principal team members) everyone else just ends up with a corporate telephone contract  in return for fewer bills they get to put their name on the site of the car...

if Mclaren want to change that then they just offer the same deal to someone else.

but I don't think the Hamilton move is a shumi from benetton to Fezza move look at how many championships shumi had and how he'd brought focus and single purpose to the team when he was at that point... then look at hamilton...

the worst thing about this is Eddie Jordan being right for once...


----------



## yardbird (Sep 30, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> the worst thing about this is Eddie Jordan being right for once...


----------



## 1%er (Sep 30, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> My point is that they didn't hire Perez in order to secure their communications infrastructure.


No one has said they did "hire Perez in order to secure their communications infrastructure"

I think you'll also find that vodafone offer Mclaren considerably more than just telephones.

@Quartz good to see someones looking at the bigger picture


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 30, 2012)

1%er said:


> I think you'll also find that vodafone offer Mclaren considerably more than just telephones.


 
They don't offer anything unique that McLaren couldn't source elsewhere with ease. I think the fact that Perez is sponsored by another telecoms company is totally irrelevant.

You really think Rosberg drinks a litre of Monster energy drink every time he's seen standing around in the pits, or is it just water?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2012)

2013 F1 calendar:

17/03 Australian Grand Prix
24/03 Malaysian Grand Prix
14/04 Chinese Grand Prix
21/04 Bahrain Grand Prix
12/05 Spanish Grand Prix
26/05 Monaco Grand Prix
09/06 Canadian Grand Prix
16/06 New Jersey Grand Prix *
30/06 British Grand Prix
14/07 German Grand Prix
28/07 Hungarian Grand Prix
25/08 Belgian Grand Prix
08/09 Italian Grand Prix
22/09 Singapore Grand Prix
06/10 Korean Grand Prix
13/10 Japanese Grand Prix
27/10 Indian Grand Prix
03/11 Abu Dhabi Grand Prix
17/11 United States Grand Prix (Austin)
24/11 Brazilian Grand Prix
*TBC


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Ferrari have narrowed their choice for next year down to Felipe Massa, or Force India's Nico Hulkenberg and Paul di Resta.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, that's certainly a boot up Massa's arse!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Well, that's certainly a boot up Massa's arse!


 
I would take Di Resta of the three. 
Given that he is only 7 points (one place) behind Massa in an inferior car and driving with less experience.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 1, 2012)

Rumour has it they have Vettel for 2014, and that they might therefore hang on to Massa for another year.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 1, 2012)

Hulkenberg would grab the chance, but if you were Di Resta, would you go to Ferrari for only one year? OTOH if Vettel is moving to Ferrari, what happens to Alonso? I don't see either Alonso or Vettel playing second fiddle to each other.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Vettell is an odd one and it is just a rumour, his current deal expires at the end of 2014 I am sure? 
Alonso is contracted to Ferrari till the end of the 2014 season so a one year overlap maybe all they deal with.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Greece GP? 

www.jackleslief1.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/greece-unblocks-30-million-euros-for-f1.html


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Jenson Button 5 place grid penalty after a gearbox change


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 1, 2012)

I hate those gearbox penalties. They should make it like the engines, you have a set number per season that you can change about whenever you want, and only get penalised when you use an additional one.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 1, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I hate those gearbox penalties. They should make it like the engines, you have a set number per season that you can change about whenever you want, and only get penalised when you use an additional one.


 
I thought that was the case with gearboxes, ah well, learn something every day.

Can't see a Greek GP happening.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Jenson Button 5 place grid penalty after a gearbox change


Indeed, was going to have some money on Button Japan obviously not now. Shame he always goes well in Japan, 5 places is still better then a DNF i suppose might rain.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Indeed, was going to have some money on Button Japan obviously not now. Shame he always goes well in Japan, 5 places is still better then a DNF i suppose might rain.


 
He is a bit of a celeb over in Japan and was a good win last year.
Close though and the top 5 drivers all in the top 5. 

Let's bet on which lap Kobayashi crashes instead


----------



## evildacat (Oct 2, 2012)

I also had a thought as to why Lwis went to Mercedes, the only reason i can see him moving to them is that Brawn has got the next 'double defuser' designed or something that could see a advantage for next season? Only thing i can see having got Lewis to move is the guarantee of a top next season, Mercedes have done well since they came back to F1 but nothing to indicate this is possible next season without a large engineering advantage.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He is a bit of a celeb over in Japan and was a good win last year.
> Close though and the top 5 drivers all in the top 5.
> 
> Let's bet on which lap Kobayashi crashes instead


I'd like to see a resurgance of Kobayashi back to a couple of season ago, over taking everyone in his home GP, got the car Perez has shown that just a little confidence boost will get him back to his old ways.

Yeah when Button was with Honda they really took to him over there, i assume he had alot of publicity work with Honda? Think he still lives in Japan as well his misses is Japanese as well i think. Would be good to see Button and Kobayashi finish well


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

evildacat said:


> I also had a thought as to why Lwis went to Mercedes, the only reason i can see him moving to them is that Brawn has got the next 'double defuser' designed or something that could see a advantage for next season? Only thing i can see having got Lewis to move is the guarantee of a top next season, Mercedes have done well since they came back to F1 but nothing to indicate this is possible next season without a large engineering advantage.


 
A big thing for Lewis is that Mercedes are happy to give him more freedom to work on 'Brand Lewis' 
Much like David Beckham going over to the US to play.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A big thing for Lewis is that Mercedes are happy to give him more freedom to work on 'Brand Lewis'
> Much like David Beckham going over to the US to play.


 
I really hope its not that, if thats his only concern and the reason he moved he will plummet in my estimation.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.marketingmagazine.co.uk/...dicted-face-Mercedes-advertising-says-expert/

I think if he thought Mercedes will NEVER challenge for titles he would not have gone based on his 'image rights' alone.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I would take Di Resta of the three.
> Given that he is only 7 points (one place) behind Massa in an inferior car and driving with less experience.


 
I know hardly anyone watches GP2 and the like but Vettel used to race with Di Resta and in similar/same car, Di Resta has and is fully capable of beating him. That and his DTM tittle would tip him over Hulkenberg for me.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

The World’s Top-Earning Athletes between 2011-2012


20th - Michael Schumacher


> Total Earnings between June 2011 to June 2012: $30 million
> Salary/winnings: $20 million
> *Endorsements: $10 million*


24th - Hamilton 


> Total Earnings between June 2011 to June 2012: $28 million
> Salary/winnings: $25 million
> *Endorsements: $3 million (Reebok)*


 
The difference between these two is that Hamilton is more marketing friendly than Schumacher. 
Look at 'pretty boy' Beckham's stats for the same period with half the actual 'sport' earnings that Schumacher gets. 

8th - David Beckham


> Total Earnings between June 2011 to June 2012: $46 million
> Salary/winnings: $9 million
> *Endorsements: $37 million (Burger King, Sainsbury’s, Samsung)*


----------



## evildacat (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://www.marketingmagazine.co.uk/...dicted-face-Mercedes-advertising-says-expert/
> 
> I think if he thought Mercedes will NEVER challenge for titles he would not have gone based on his 'image rights' alone.


 
The progresion Mercedes has shown over the past few years you cannot say would lead you to conclude them finishing any higher then 4th next year. dissapoiting Mr Hamilton very disapointing.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

evildacat said:


> The progresion Mercedes has shown over the past few years you cannot say would lead you to conclude them finishing any higher then 4th next year. dissapoiting Mr Hamilton very disapointing.


 
I can see him sticking in a win or two in the Mercedes over the 2013 season but not challenging for the title.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I can see him sticking in a win or two in the Mercedes over the 2013 season but not challenging for the title.


 
So we cannot say anything other then he is selling his championship years really unless Mercedes have some major tricks for next season, shame good season having so many top drivers in the right place this year.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

Also if you want to work on 'Brand Hamilton'

Mercedes-Benz are 26th in the global brand directory whereas McLaren don't make the top 500


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 2, 2012)

evildacat said:


> I'd like to see a resurgance of Kobayashi back to a couple of season ago, over taking everyone in his home GP, got the car Perez has shown that just a little confidence boost will get him back to his old ways.
> 
> Yeah when Button was with Honda they really took to him over there, i assume he had alot of publicity work with Honda? Think he still lives in Japan as well his misses is Japanese as well i think. Would be good to see Button and Kobayashi finish well


Has he ever lived in Japan? Last I heard he was living in Guernsey, having moved from Monaco.  Japan doesn't seem very convenient for an F1 driver.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 2, 2012)

evildacat said:


> I'd like to see a resurgance of Kobayashi back to a couple of season ago, over taking everyone in his home GP,


 
Yes. He's lost the daring that made him a joy to watch, even if he did come a cropper a time or three.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 2, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Has he ever lived in Japan? Last I heard he was living in Guernsey, having moved from Monaco. Japan doesn't seem very convenient for an F1 driver.


Pretty sure he did at least live in Japan in the Honda days, if not a resident still think he has at least a house there


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmm... Japanese GP looks like one for the devotees with insomnia.

Main events in UK time.

Fri 05 October 2012
Practice 1 02:00 - 03:30
Practice 2 06:00 - 07:30
Sat 06 October 2012
Practice 3 03:00 - 04:00
Qualifying 06:00
Sun 07 October 2012
Race 07:00


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

I think all I will catch live is the race.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I think all I will catch live is the race.


I'll try for P2, qualifying and the race.

There'd better be some advanced Maldonado-ing and Kobayashi-ing to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

Schumacher 'announcement' today looking likely....


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 4, 2012)

Retirement? Sauber?

Not-too-illuminating interview with Hamilton on the Mercedes move.

http://bit.ly/SrkErD


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 4, 2012)

Schumacher retires.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19826983

Probably for the best. His comeback wasn't a great success.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 4, 2012)

He shouldn't have come back really. The only thing he reminded us of is how good he was at taking out other drivers instead of the winning thing he used to do.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 4, 2012)

Michael Schumacher announces retirement......again!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19826983

No surprise really. I couldn't see him wanting to drive for Sauber, and there was really no where else for him to go.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/90...t-sporting-comebacks-in-pictures.html?image=5


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> No surprise really. I couldn't see him wanting to drive for Sauber, and there was really no where else for him to go.



Who would want to driver for sauber after the stuck that horrible football teams logo on the car


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

More Greece GP info 

http://richlandf1.com/?p=3680


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

Schumacher crashes in practice two 


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19842168


----------



## Kanda (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> More Greece GP info
> 
> http://richlandf1.com/?p=3680


 
Yeah, cos it worked for Valencia...  http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/valencia-talks-cut-euro-gp-costs-134751652.html


----------



## evildacat (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone have any links to a reply of free practice 1 and 2?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Anyone have any links to a reply of free practice 1 and 2?


 
No  

I do have a link for McLaren's 50 Greatest Drivers chosen by Alan Henry though


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, cos it worked for Valencia... http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/valencia-talks-cut-euro-gp-costs-134751652.html


shows a) what little you know of F1 and b) how little you know of spanish poltics at present... Catalonia (barca) is in effect a seperate country to the rest of spain it has the industrial power house and madrid is the administrative power house in spain...

Madrid and Spain are failing causing great issues with their economy at the same time that Catalonia are rising and in fact now paying double taxation (Catalan has it's own government separate to Spanish govt like Scotland and England, they pay Spanish tax and Catalan tax...) so whilst Valencia needs to cut costs due to Spanish bankruptcy and it's complicitness in this downturn (Valencia circuit being built on the ruins of the old fish market with fuck all around it other than industrial buildings nice place like Covent garden but without anything else to recommend it other than it was pretty, and lost big money in trying to attract investors to the area..... ) then I can see precisely why Valencia failed... the Greek proposal is entirely different... built in a desnly populated area near to other tourist attractions will bring in short term building work and employment and longer term other motorsport events which will attrack more money into the area...


----------



## evildacat (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> I do have a link for McLaren's 50 Greatest Drivers chosen by Alan Henry though


Stupid Sky, thought the BBC had japan. May have a look later after i have finished searching all chinese stream sites see if replying anywhere


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

evildacat said:
			
		

> Stupid Sky, thought the BBC had japan. May have a look later after i have finished searching all chinese stream sites see if replying anywhere



vipbox have good streams but doubt they have recorded races.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> vipbox have good streams but doubt they have recorded races.


 
If i am up in time for qualifying will have a look at vipbox, any HD streams on there badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2012)

evildacat said:
			
		

> If i am up in time for qualifying will have a look at vipbox, any HD streams on there badgers?



You can get qualifying and the race mate.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 6, 2012)

6 am. Qualifying.

Slight hangover.

I must be insane.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 6, 2012)

Red Bulls take the front row.

Loads of penalties shuffling the grid positions.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 6, 2012)

As i wished a good performance by Kobayashi, possibly some pressure off now Perez has his future sorted might mean Kobayashi future a little more secure? Lets hope he has a decent race as well.
Don't think Alonso will be too happy with the position of the red bulls in terms of the drivers title, probably the worst out come for him in qualifying.

More dissapointing interviews with Lewis - pretty much summarising he will not be in contention next season, 2014 he believes will get better due to the engine regulation change. Yes he is at the engine manufactorer but don't see why he thinks they will have a greater advantage then Ferrari, Lotus and Mclaren have never stop progressing because they don't make the engines ( will Mclaren of had any input into the development of the engine like they do with the road cars?)

Pretty much just Massa seat up now, i'm hoping for DiResta personally. If either Force India driver doesn't move might be in trouble with Bianchi in the wings and Force India's previous driver policy. If VJ Mallya buisness doens't pick up probably be Sahara next season anyway.
Any rumour as to who will have the Sauber seat?


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

This is an ungodly time of day for a grand prix.

Still, MB doing a grid walk, so that's all right.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 7, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> This is an ungodly time of day for a grand prix.
> 
> Still, MB doing a grid walk, so that's all right.


 
Yep, it's 12hour different here to Japan so kick off at 3am


----------



## yardbird (Oct 7, 2012)

Good morning
*strong coffee*


----------



## 1%er (Oct 7, 2012)

have the clocks changed in that there England yet? What time is the start in the UK.

my guess is around 7am


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

1%er said:


> have the clocks changed in that there England yet? What time is the start in the UK.
> 
> my guess is around 7am


Correct.

edit: no the clocks haven't gone back yet.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 7, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Correct.


3am or 7am, its still bloody early


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

1%er said:


> 3am or 7am, its still bloody early


Oh, yes.

Especially if you like all the Sky build up, that begins 1.5 hours before the race.

I skipped that today.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 7, 2012)

SC LOL in under 1 minute


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow! Cars everywhere.


----------



## yardbird (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh dear Alonso


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 7, 2012)

Alonso out, good, that makes the championship more interesting.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

Alonso out. Opens up the championship.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 7, 2012)

lucky boy again that no one else hit him


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

Grosjean has yet another lap 1 shunt (into Webber).


----------



## Quartz (Oct 7, 2012)

Why didn't they black flag him?


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Why didn't they black flag him?


MB said that the ultimate sanction would be to disqualify him, but that a 10 second stop and go was the second harshest punishment the stewards can hand out.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 7, 2012)

I can't think of the last driver to be blacked flagged in a race

off to google


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

Perez


----------



## Quartz (Oct 7, 2012)

Webber's one to watch - making a good recovery.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 7, 2012)

come on Kobay


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

1%er said:


> come on Kobay


It's the most interesting thing since lap 1.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 7, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> It's the most interesting thing since lap 1.


That's Japan for you


----------



## 1%er (Oct 7, 2012)

Japan has a new hero


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

Very pleased for Massa. 10th to second.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 7, 2012)

I've listened to it; I'm looking forward to seeing the highlights. Well done Kamui. He's really come on this season - 2nd in qualifying a while back, and now this.

But didn't Webber do well?


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I've listened to it; I'm looking forward to seeing the highlights. Well done Kamui. He's really come on this season - 2nd in qualifying a while back, and now this.
> 
> But didn't Webber do well?


To be honest, the highlights might be the best way to watch this race. Not a huge amount of excitement apart from the start and the battle for 3rd at the end. A few good bits with Schumacher trying to pass Ricciardo and a couple of good overtakes. Sch did well - starting in 23rd. Webber recovered well from the first lap shenanigans.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 7, 2012)

"First lap nutcase, needs another holiday" webber is pissed


----------



## Quartz (Oct 7, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Not a huge amount of excitement apart from the start and the battle for 3rd at the end.


 
I'm also looking forward to the Perez-Hamilton battle.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 7, 2012)

i have not read any posts above tisone..

all i want to know is was it a good race or not?

Pesae dont tell me the result


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 7, 2012)

Pingu said:


> i have not read any posts above tisone..
> 
> all i want to know is was it a good race or not?
> 
> Pesae dont tell me the result


Medium, I'd say.

Go for the highlights rather than the full race, imo.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 7, 2012)

ta


----------



## Quartz (Oct 7, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems streaming the highlights?


----------



## Quartz (Oct 7, 2012)

So, any bets on whether Grosjean gets dropped for the rest of the season?


----------



## evildacat (Oct 7, 2012)

Quartz said:


> So, any bets on whether Grosjean gets dropped for the rest of the season?


I'd say looking at his face on the post match interview he hasn't got a drive at Lotus next season, maybe a condition put into place when he got banned? 

Can anyone please tell me why the BBC deem it worthy to put the formation lap and safety car laps on all the high light programs, very annoying.

Glad for Kobayashi no one seems to hopefull of him staying at Sauber though, cannot think of a natural driver to progress to the team and with Perez gone thought he would be more or less definate to stay.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2012)

What time is the race on iplayer? I have not seen results and thought it would be up by now?


----------



## Quartz (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not sure why anyone thinks his ride is in danger - unless he's lost sponsorship money, which now surely must be moot. I expect Japanese companies will be falling over themselves to sponsor him. He's lost much of his old daring, but he's a successful driver with 50 points this season, almost as many as Perez. He qualified second in Spa. I think that one of his problems this year has been that he's not used to being at the front - witness Spa.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 7, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I'm not sure why anyone thinks his ride is in danger - unless he's lost sponsorship money, which now surely must be moot. I expect Japanese companies will be falling over themselves to sponsor him. He's lost much of his old daring, but he's a successful driver with 50 points this season, almost as many as Perez. He qualified second in Spa. I think that one of his problems this year has been that he's not used to being at the front - witness Spa.


Yeah i was pretty surprised people think its in danger, if the Sauber is as competative next year surely you can only expect him to gain more points with experience.I would have thought sponsers from Japan would lined up waiting to throw money at him, seemed to have alot of commitments as well in the interview with BBC he said he had to come backl to the track tomorrow to do more sponser commitments. Not heard of anyone being penciled in for Sauber drives next season either.



Badgers said:


> What time is the race on iplayer? I have not seen results and thought it would be up by now?


Yeah should be up just after the program has finished, sure you have found that out by now mate. I think you can also restart the programs now on the iplayer if you miss the begining on live tv.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2012)

Only just finished. Not a bad race, plenty of incident but not really quality passing, mainly  incident. Jenson should have had a podium but I am pleased for Kobayashi


----------



## evildacat (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you enjoy the BBC letting you know how the formation lap went, or the safety car laps which they then show you a reply of accidents after.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 7, 2012)

Lewis seemed very blahzay in the post race interview didn't even seem like he had thought of Mclaren letting him past Button for the extra points.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 7, 2012)

Think it'll be Vettel's championship to lose now, doubt Ferrari have the car to give Alonso the chance to fight properly for it


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 7, 2012)

Massa to stay at Ferrari?  In the press conference he said "You will hear about my future soon", and was smiling, apparently.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 7, 2012)

I think he's got a long weekend booked in Mablethorpe.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 7, 2012)

Scunthorpe, more likely after that performance. 

Anyway, does anyone else think that Maldonado's improving?


----------



## evildacat (Oct 9, 2012)

Has no one else seen the comments form PM on sky today? He asid he is looking to move from Williams for a more competative team if the chance came up. I really do not know where to begin with that comment

http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1...-becomes-available-at-a-more-competitive-team


----------



## Quartz (Oct 9, 2012)

Hmm... does he want to move to Sauber to replace Perez? Or Lotus to replace Grosjean? A season as #2 to Kimi would be a wonderful learning experience for him.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 9, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Hmm... does he want to move to Sauber to replace Perez? Or Lotus to replace Grosjean? A season as #2 to Kimi would be a wonderful learning experience for him.


Just flabbergasted as to how he can expect either to even consider him after this season, reckon Williams have already told him he has no place next season?
Keeping faith that DiResta will get a better drive hoping Renault now, would be good for him with Kimi in the team.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 10, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Just flabbergasted as to how he can expect either to even consider him after this season,


 
Money speaks.



> reckon Williams have already told him he has no place next season?


 
I really don't know.



> Keeping faith that DiResta will get a better drive hoping Renault now, would be good for him with Kimi in the team.


 
Perhaps he's going to Williams in place of Maldonado? Frank's tutelage would be incomparable.


----------



## g force (Oct 10, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Just flabbergasted as to how he can expect either to even consider him after this season, reckon Williams have already told him he has no place next season?
> Keeping faith that DiResta will get a better drive hoping Renault now, would be good for him with Kimi in the team.


 
He's not that bad...he's quick (usually) but has brain fades, much like Grosjean.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 10, 2012)

He has $55 million which not many teams can afford to disregard.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Think it'll be Vettel's championship to lose now, doubt Ferrari have the car to give Alonso the chance to fight properly for it


 
I fear this is the case... 

I was really hoping that McLaren would fight for the constructors, they still might.....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 11, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Just flabbergasted as to how he can expect either to even consider him after this season, reckon Williams have already told him he has no place next season?
> Keeping faith that DiResta will get a better drive hoping Renault now, would be good for him with Kimi in the team.


Can't see frank being impressed with his driver saying he's looking for another team...

As for Kimi he's notoriously not about giving a shit, which is why we love him but why he's also make/makes a terrible team mate... 

witness grosjean this year, wouldn't your team mate have said look mate clam down, you've had a lot of bangs this year we know the car is nearly there, nearly at the point of winning just clam down and support me and you'll be second in the championship... instead Kimi is being Kimi and Grosjean has been left to flap in the wind a lot...  I'm not sure what diresta would learn from him either, he's already a great driver who can rinse a lot out of a terrible car, and to top it he's a nice bloke.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sooooooo.....remember that McLaren spying scandal from a few years ago? Apparently the fine they received it tax deductible: http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_9759000/9759000.stm


----------



## evildacat (Oct 11, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Can't see frank being impressed with his driver saying he's looking for another team...
> 
> As for Kimi he's notoriously not about giving a shit, which is why we love him but why he's also make/makes a terrible team mate...
> 
> witness grosjean this year, wouldn't your team mate have said look mate clam down, you've had a lot of bangs this year we know the car is nearly there, nearly at the point of winning just clam down and support me and you'll be second in the championship... instead Kimi is being Kimi and Grosjean has been left to flap in the wind a lot... I'm not sure what diresta would learn from him either, he's already a great driver who can rinse a lot out of a terrible car, and to top it he's a nice bloke.


 
Yeah Frank will not be happy hence why i think PM has already been told he will not have a seat next season.

I'd see Kimi's team mate vantage as watching him when he races and learn from him that way. If you followed his life style you would probably end up pissed up on the race day or at least with a massive hang over. But i think he is the only driver left to have completed every lap this season, definatly a good driver to be learning from in his driving style just in terms of incident avoidance.

I just want DiResta to go to a better team really, and with his attitude and driving style already very good what better team mate to have then one that will not cause you a distraction by whining or preening to the media all the time.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 11, 2012)

Extent of Maria de Villota's injuries revealed as she makes first public appearance since crash: http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/103290


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 12, 2012)

Korean GP.

These early morning sessions are a pain.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> Korean GP.
> 
> These early morning sessions are a pain.



Good job you posted. I had forgotten why I set my alarm an hour earlier


----------



## evildacat (Oct 12, 2012)

Forgot as well, arh well to the iplayer it is.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 12, 2012)

Mokpois miles from anywhere and I think the only place you'll see fans is in the main grandstand. Some of the teams have to stay in "love hotels" as there is nowhere else to stay.

I heard today that Ecclestone has given them an extension until 2016 which will not be popular with the teams, but he has had to reduce the race fee as the local government has to pick up the bill, the local promoter will never make money out of the Korean race unless they move it close to Seoul and then it is unlikely as Korea has no history of motorsport and there isn't that many fans.

The investors and the local government thought it would bring hotels, businesses and people to the area, but that just hasn't happened.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

There are a few journos moaning on twitter about hotels and such.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 12, 2012)

I bet when they planned it they were on to a sure thing then the world economy fell over.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 12, 2012)

1%er said:


> Mokpois miles from anywhere and I think the only place you'll see fans is in the main grandstand. Some of the teams have to stay in "love hotels" as there is nowhere else to stay.


 
IIRC last year the roads to the place were jammed and people abandoned their cars and walked across muddy fields.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 13, 2012)

Will lost a level of respect for Hamilton if he chooses to coast  rest of the season,

to work with brawn, he must fight the car


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 13, 2012)

This qualifying had better be worth it!

*rubs eyes*


----------



## yardbird (Oct 13, 2012)

I haven't slept but sod it I've put the coffee on and got a good stream of the sky coverage


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 13, 2012)

I hate to say it, but the Sky coverage (when the stream doesn't go mammaries up) is very good.

Interesting feature on now about Marussia. You don't often see them featured.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 13, 2012)

Jeepers, Hamilton survives Q1 by the skin of his teeth!



edit: ALonso too.

Alonso 16th
Ham 17th


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 13, 2012)

Tomorrow's start should be a lark - Grosjean in P7, right in the middle of it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 13, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Jeepers, Hamilton survives Q1 by the skin of his teeth!


 
Martin: Lewis, do you want to go out again and maybe better that?
Lewis: Nah mate I've only got 5 races left with you, why bother? don't you tweet that... 

or summit along those lines...

Matin looked particularlly upset when he was saying he didn't understand the reasons behind Lewis leaving and was trying to be upbeat about Perez...

RGJ is buggered tomorrow though; he's in the middle of the pack which will close around him if he gets a poor start and backs off people will collect him, if he goes for his usual start he'll collect people and he's surrounded by people who'll want to bully past him to get back into position... 

Nice to see the piece on Massa when he was still Crasha to remind people that RGJ isn't the only start screw up on the grid... interesting that Brundell said that if it wasn't mechanical like mirror or seating position or so on then it might be Dyspraxia or something like that which effects spacial awareness too, hinting that this might not be entirely directly attributable to RGJ being hotheaded and shit...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 13, 2012)

have a feeling tomorrow it maybe a case of Mark, Sebastian is Faster than you can you confirm you have understood this message ...


----------



## evildacat (Oct 13, 2012)

Barring an accident or failure i reckon Webber will bugger off then 'understand' after he has shown he was fastest on race day.

How much info do you reckon Mclaren aren't sharing with Lewis now? also with his accidental slip with info earlier this year. He does seem to be getting more pissy every time he has to do a interview with Mclaren, doesn't seem like he is giving everything like he said he would for Mclaren.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 13, 2012)

With a little bit of luck Alonso will run straight in to the back of Vettel.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 14, 2012)

Quartz said:


> With a little bit of luck Grosjean, Alonso will run straight in to the back of Vettel.


 
The more likely scenario...


----------



## Quartz (Oct 14, 2012)

We'll find out in 3 hours.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

Stefanio dominicali has put on weight he's bursting out of his shirt!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 14, 2012)

FFS, Did I really wake up this early to watch the BBC team have dancing lessons.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 14, 2012)

Kobayashi


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

RGJ avoids accident as a result kobiashi takes out button.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

Yellows still out. Korea Marshall fail. So no hotels no crowds no marshalls wtf is f1 doing here?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

Seriously wtf


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 14, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Yellows still out. Korea Marshall fail. So no hotels no crowds no marshalls wtf is f1 doing here?


Yes, the yellow flag this is a bit of a mess.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

Get the fuck out on track get the bit move the fucking car Jesus


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

Stop waving the fucking flag right next to the bit and grab it FFS or stick the safety car out.  Jesus.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

Drs seems to be having no effect. Detection zone in the wrong place?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 14, 2012)

Maybe they had to rescue Button's car before they could attend to Nico's.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

Kobiashi fired during race?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Maybe they had to rescue Button's car before they could attend to Nico's.


Why didn't they have sufficient marshalls to do both if that is the case?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow. RGJ checking his mirrors on the over take on maldanardo


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 14, 2012)

There's still a bit of Rosberg's car on the track close to where he pulled up.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder if we'll hear:

"Fernando, Felipe is faster than you..."


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

Nope. I think you need to slow down...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

RGJ refusing to defend.  He's been given a bollocking, no doubt if you break the car you're fired...


----------



## yardbird (Oct 14, 2012)

Massa's being the perfect team player


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 14, 2012)

patching up the track with green carpet.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuck me, that Austrian national anthem is a long dirge.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

Gah. Overslept again  

What time is it going to be available on iplayer?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 14, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Fuck me, that Austrian national anthem is a long dirge.


So thought alonso!


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 14, 2012)

Vettel's quite the chatterbox, ain't he?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

Missed it earlier. As a McLaren fan it was not a great race. One point and that pretty much ends any chance of constructors + the VERY slim chance of the drivers. 

Bit of a meh race, processional with team orders adding to that. Empty stands, grass carpets all over the track, not a great one...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

So Di Resta is staying put it seems? I get that Massa has saved his seat at Ferrari now?


----------



## evildacat (Oct 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Gah. Overslept again
> 
> What time is it going to be available on iplayer?


I got back from work after 7 this morning, if its on the bbc you can go to the iplayer and hit the restart program button if its still on. One of the best ideas they have had on the iplayer!


----------



## evildacat (Oct 14, 2012)

I thought Alonso should have let Massa through to see if he could press Webber hold him up or put his tyres more pressure. Then either way he could have dropped back near the end of the race.

Not looking good for Kobyashi unfortunaly.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 14, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Not looking good for Kobyashi unfortunaly.


 
That I don't understand. He's come on immensely. He's not as entertaining as he used to be but he's scored 50 points this season and has been on the front row. After his performance in Japan, I wouldn't have thought that sponsorship would have been an issue. He deserves a better car than the likes of Marussia. Unless he's being picked up by Honda in preparation for 2014.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 15, 2012)

Confirmation that Vettel will be joining Ferrari in 2014 and that Massa stays for 2013
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19941541


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 15, 2012)

Force Indias troubles seem to be mounting and may explain the mid season slump they've had...
http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/10/14/uk-motor-racing-prix-forceindia-idUKBRE89D02220121014

The claim is well it's a separate entity but as most of the money comes from Mallya it certainly is beginning to look bleak for them...


----------



## evildacat (Oct 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Force Indias troubles seem to be mounting and may explain the mid season slump they've had...
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/10/14/uk-motor-racing-prix-forceindia-idUKBRE89D02220121014
> 
> The claim is well it's a separate entity but as most of the money comes from Mallya it certainly is beginning to look bleak for them...


Was expecting this as i saw how poorly his company was doing, hopefully Sahara will buy him out. Anyone else noticed how little he has been around the paddock this season. Sarhara have 42% so hopefully will not be a stretch for them to make a complete take over. But most of all i hope it doesn't dmaged DiResta's career in any way if he does stay with them.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 15, 2012)

you do know who owns Sahara don't you?

(hint I very much doubt they will buy themselves out... Mallya is also Sahara, BC-brewers, Kingfisher, etc etc etc... in fact the majority of the teams sponsorship comes from Mallya subsidiaries...)


----------



## evildacat (Oct 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you do know who owns Sahara don't you?
> 
> (hint I very much doubt they will buy themselves out... Mallya is also Sahara, BC-brewers, Kingfisher, etc etc etc... in fact the majority of the teams sponsorship comes from Mallya subsidiaries...)


Ha no i didn't, i knew he was Kingfisher but didn't know he was Sahara aslo.
So TATA to buy out then.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 15, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Ha no i didn't, i knew he was Kingfisher but didn't know he was Sahara aslo.
> So TATA to buy out then.


yeah Ratan and Vijay... 

both seemingly in the same boat...

TATA isn't having a much better time of it, financially (and as a result we might see and end to tetley tea  a tata owned company...)


----------



## evildacat (Oct 15, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yeah Ratan and Vijay...
> 
> both seemingly in the same boat...
> 
> TATA isn't having a much better time of it, financially (and as a result we might see and end to tetley tea  a tata owned company...)


 
Have Honda got a buy out in place or any chance they could buy out Force india? Wonder if Toyota will start to have a look again as since they left F1 they had the incident with the breaks not working on cars and could probably do with the publicity in most of the world after that incident. Any issues with the disaster in Japan that could hinder either take over? I know Toyota were badly affected not sure how it affected Honda production though.

I'm indifferent to Tetley going bust as i don't like tea - it would have been funny to see a helmet with a flat cap design on though!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 16, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Have Honda got a buy out in place or any chance they could buy out Force india? Wonder if Toyota will start to have a look again as since they left F1 they had the incident with the breaks not working on cars and could probably do with the publicity in most of the world after that incident. Any issues with the disaster in Japan that could hinder either take over? I know Toyota were badly affected not sure how it affected Honda production though.
> 
> I'm indifferent to Tetley going bust as i don't like tea - it would have been funny to see a helmet with a flat cap design on though!


honda are looking to re-enter in 2014 anyway. 

toyota had no business in F1 in the first place they had no previous history of single seaters more endurance, jgt500, jgt300 and rally.  aside from which never really had the funding to do anything with it so them coming back wouldn't be a great thing for any team.  IF are in any case supplied by mercedes so i can't see that being a good deal for them.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 16, 2012)

Quartz said:


> That I don't understand. He's come on immensely. He's not as entertaining as he used to be but he's scored 50 points this season and has been on the front row. After his performance in Japan, I wouldn't have thought that sponsorship would have been an issue. He deserves a better car than the likes of Marussia. Unless he's being picked up by Honda in preparation for 2014.


 
Will Slim be sponsoring two teams? The BBC seem to think that Slim will still sponsor Sauber if they use Guiterrez, but isn't he already sponsoring Perez?


----------



## g force (Oct 16, 2012)

He doesn't need to push Perez as Telmex and Vodafone are partners so it fits nicely. I'd expect Telmex on his car somewhere if Slim is offering some cash.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 16, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> honda are looking to re-enter in 2014 anyway.
> 
> toyota had no business in F1 in the first place they had no previous history of single seaters more endurance, jgt500, jgt300 and rally. aside from which never really had the funding to do anything with it so them coming back wouldn't be a great thing for any team. IF are in any case supplied by mercedes so i can't see that being a good deal for them.


 
Yeah i knew Honda wanted back in just wondered if they would step this up if a chassis became available, i assume they have lined this up with the engine change so would they even have a chance of entering a year early? I'd expect Toyota to come into F1 for the same reason again just to promote themselves for a while as they could do with the boost even though they are doing alot better these days.

Anything being put in place incase FI cannot continue under Mallya?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 16, 2012)

well there's always the Option for EJ to buy the team back... he's still got 15% shares in it... 

like peter sauber had for the sauber team... if it gets sold he still retains his shares and also gets a fee for the sale in perpetuity...


----------



## evildacat (Oct 16, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> well there's always the Option for EJ to buy the team back... he's still got 15% shares in it...
> 
> like peter sauber had for the sauber team... if it gets sold he still retains his shares and also gets a fee for the sale in perpetuity...


 
Anything to get him off the BBC presenters team!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

http://thef1times.com/news/display/06867

Down to 19 races for 2013 with New Jersey GP put back to 2014.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 19, 2012)

So which track should be the temporary replacement? Could they get a street circuit in London ready in time?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> So which track should be the temporary replacement? Could they get a street circuit in London ready in time?



Kidderminster should put a bid in.


----------



## yardbird (Oct 19, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Anything to get him off the BBC presenters team!


The one thing that Eddie can do is dive in and drag out someone who wouldn't normally talk.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Kidderminster should put a bid in.


Birmingham... 

and to answer the other question could London be set up in time?

No it couldn't.  

hell if London had 30 years to plan it it couldn't be set up in time... because it's never going to happen in London.  Ever.  Just as I suspect will be the case with the New York/Jersey Grand Prix...

Publicity items nothing more...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Birmingham...
> 
> and to answer the other question could London be set up in time?
> 
> ...


 
What about all that East London event infrastructure lying about doing the best part of fuck all?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What about all that East London event infrastructure lying about doing the best part of fuck all?


if it were all lying about doing nothing that'd be great... instead it's being pulled down, knocked down bulldozed and 'remodelled to allow it to become 'luxury flats' and 'social housing' as well as 'returning park land' to it's 'original' state (ie selling it off as building plots apparently... this won't be suitable for at least 6 years maybe up to 10... 

course we all royally had the wool pulled over our eyes and believed them when we were told we'd get it all back and have public access right.... oh wait... once the stadium is sold off to a football team then we'll have no access to it other than via their commercial rates... what even the public areas...

that east London event infrastructure you mean?? 

that one?

like is said not gonna happen.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah......


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What about all that East London event infrastructure lying about doing the best part of fuck all?


It's not "laying about doing fuck all". The area is being converted for future use......which more than any previous Olympics has done. In fact the IOC were so impressed with the way London had plans for what was going to happen to the facilities after the Olympics that all future bidders are required to have such plans.


GarfieldLeChat said:


> if it were all lying about doing nothing that'd be great... instead it's being pulled down, knocked down bulldozed and 'remodelled to allow it to become 'luxury flats' and 'social housing' as well as 'returning park land' to it's 'original' state (ie selling it off as building plots apparently... this won't be suitable for at least 6 years maybe up to 10...
> 
> course we all royally had the wool pulled over our eyes and believed them when we were told we'd get it all back and have public access right.... oh wait... once the stadium is sold off to a football team then we'll have no access to it other than via their commercial rates... what even the public areas...
> 
> ...


Not really. No parkland is "being returned to its original state". What ever that means. In fact the areas of park land are being increased if you look at the map that's been released. Also the public WILL have access from next year. The stadium was always going to be sold off. Why would you think the public would have free access to that?

Not really a suitable place for a grand prix circuit though.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 21, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Not really. No parkland is "being returned to its original state". What ever that means. In fact the areas of park land are being increased if you look at the map that's been released. Also the public WILL have access from next year. The stadium was always going to be sold off. Why would you think the public would have free access to that?


 
cos we paid for it dumbass... 

and the point about the parkland you've made is rather the point I'm making.  The claim was that the land which was turned into car parks would be turned back to it's original state afterwards expect how you do that when you've drained marsh land and cut down trees is rather debateable... as usual you're being an arsehat...


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> cos we paid for it dumbass..


It's an events stadium. You really think they should just let anyone just wander in any time they like? Get real.



> and the point about the parkland you've made is rather the point I'm making.


What point?



> The claim was that the land which was turned into car parks would be turned back to it's original state afterwards expect how you do that when you've drained marsh land and cut down trees is rather debateable


Car parks, what car pars? There aren't any car parks. Everyone was expected to get there via public transport.




> ... as usual you're being an arsehat...


And as usual you can't take someone telling you that you're wrong. You're a rather arrogant chap aren't you?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 21, 2012)

once again proving your inability to think in anything other than the literal now then if you want a debate about how the local communities have been royally fucked over by the Olympics I suggest first you do a search on threads which also cover this topic extensively or start a new one addressing your specific concerns. What you most certainly don't do is attempt for a 5th time to derail this thread.

and by advice I'd cease being an arsehat too. but you seem genetically incapable of that. sssshhhh now child.


----------



## Lock&Light (Oct 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ...............and by advice I'd cease being an arsehat too...............


 
What's stopping you?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 21, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> What's stopping you?


got anything to say on topic lumpy or slithering around looking for attention as usual?


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> once again proving your inability to think in anything other than the literal now then if you want a debate about how the local communities have been royally fucked over by the Olympics I suggest first you do a search on threads which also cover this topic extensively or start a new one addressing your specific concerns. What you most certainly don't do is attempt for a 5th time to derail this thread.
> 
> and by advice I'd cease being an arsehat too. but you seem genetically incapable of that. sssshhhh now child.


"5th time"?  WTF are you blathering on about.....?

Once again you prove how incapable you are of holding a civilised conversation. I wonder how long it will be until you play the "don't talk to me" card again.....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 21, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> "5th time"? WTF are you blathering on about.....?
> 
> Once again you prove how incapable you are of holding a civilised conversation. I wonder how long it will be until you play the "don't talk to me" card again.....


I wonder if you're every going to post on topic... here's a hint if your bed fellows are Lumpy then you've been double fucked stupid...


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I wonder if you're every going to post on topic... here's a hint if your bed fellows are Lumpy then you've been double fucked stupid...


You're the one started blathering on about the Olympic Park.......

I have posted "on topic", but trying to talk "on topic" with you is like banging one's head against a brick wall because you keep insisting you know better than everyone else, when what you're saying is clearly wrong.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

McLaren may be back with Honda soon? 

India this weekend  not too early start and should be a good race. Few good drivers now racing for pride and points. Gotta have Vettel as favourite here I guess.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 24, 2012)

I wonder, will Ferrari time Massa's pitstop to impede Vettel? Maybe a prang in the pit lane?


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 26, 2012)

Bleah!

Early morning P1 in India.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anyone come across a link to be able to watch free practice for those of us who do not have sky?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Has anyone come across a link to be able to watch free practice for those of us who do not have sky?


 
http://www.vipboxsports.eu/


----------



## evildacat (Oct 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://www.vipboxsports.eu/


Sorry brother my bad ment to say repeats of the free practice, had a look on that site last time and could only find the live streams.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2012)

Ah, no idea there. I tried before and no luck


----------



## 1%er (Oct 26, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Sorry brother my bad ment to say repeats of the free practice, had a look on that site last time and could only find the live streams.


There should be a link to sky F1 channel and you can watch the replays there.

I just checked the link and it is working  You can look up the time of the replays on sky TV UK scheduled


----------



## evildacat (Oct 26, 2012)

1%er said:


> There should be a link to sky F1 channel and you can watch the replays there.
> 
> I just checked the link and it is working  You can look up the time of the replays on sky TV UK scheduled


 
Cheers man, didn't even check as i thought you would of had to already have sky for it to work.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 26, 2012)

McLaren put some parts on Lewis's car that were for next year's and didn't tell him. So when Sky's reporter asked about the "experimental parts on your car" he didn't know what he was talking about!

Some controversy as well. Apparently there was an incident where some Indian fishermen were shot and killed, allegedly, by two Italian sailors. Ferrari, in their infinite wisdom, have decided to run with the Italian Navy flag on their cars. Needless to say the Indian Government is not very happy about it. The FIA may look into too as teams are not allowed to make political points.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2012)

Missed all the practice sessions 

Should be able to watch qualifying though. McLaren seem to have made up some ground in P3. Not sure what Ferrari were doing? Looks like a Vettel weekend though.


----------



## yardbird (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm watching the pre-quali chat online 'cos I don't don't have sky.
Bloody hell why the red spray-on dress for the girl in the studio?
Like _really _spray-on.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2012)

yardbird said:
			
		

> I'm watching the pre-quali chat online 'cos I don't don't have sky.
> Bloody hell why the red spray-on dress for the girl in the studio?
> Like really spray-on.



Are the cars out at half nine? I think I can stream it online but not that bothered about the build up.


----------



## yardbird (Oct 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Are the cars out at half nine? I think I can stream it online but not that bothered about the build up.


Yeah 9.30.
I'm not bothered either - except for the red dress - laptop sitting on kitchen table as I do the washing up.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2012)

yardbird said:
			
		

> Yeah 9.30.
> I'm not bothered either - except for the red dress - laptop sitting on kitchen table as I do the washing up.



How much washing up is there???


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> http://www.vipboxsports.eu/



Can't get this stream working on my phone


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2012)

Gave up and listening on radio. Vettel looks pretty unbeatable so far, half a second up on Alonso. Seems Massa has given up trying now he has his 2013 contract signed


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2012)

Good Q3 finish there and the top six places all going with the top three teams. Sets up a frantic start hopefully but I fear Vettel will disappear off from lap one.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 27, 2012)

Managed to go all day without know who placed where in qually, get in my car to go home from work befroe i even had chance to turn the radio off 'and Vettel took pole....' bar stewards!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2012)

evildacat said:
			
		

> Managed to go all day without know who placed where in qually, get in my car to go home from work befroe i even had chance to turn the radio off 'and Vettel took pole....' bar stewards!


----------



## evildacat (Oct 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


>


No work till late tomorrow so will be able to avoid this again hopefully.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 28, 2012)

looks like I just made it 

They have the most fucked up daylight saving clock change in the world here and the F1 site stills says the race starts at 7:30 not 6:30


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 28, 2012)

Pretty exciting first lap!

Dueling McLarens.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 28, 2012)

And there the interest stops.

Looks like a Red Bull parade.

Yawn.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 28, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> And there the interest stops.
> 
> Looks like a Red Bull parade.
> 
> Yawn.


lots of races going on


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking like France could be the replacement for New Jersey next year: http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1...alendar-could-increase-to-20-races-once-again


----------



## yardbird (Oct 28, 2012)

At the last corner there is protection wall and then loads of cameramen behind a metal fence in an ideal place to collect flying bits if...


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 28, 2012)

The pictures are pretty murky.

Is that pollution, or am I getting cataracts?


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 28, 2012)

yardbird said:


> At the last corner there is protection wall and then loads of cameramen behind a metal fence in an ideal place to collect flying bits if...


The problem is that Maldonado and Grosjean look like they're on their best behaviour.

So far, the stewards have had bugger all to do.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 28, 2012)

Is it my internet connection or do the commentators (sky) sound like they are in the loo, there is lots of echo


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2012)

1%er said:


> Is it my internet connection or do the commentators (sky) sound like they are in the loo, there is lots of echo


Sounds fine on the TV. Are you sure you haven't got two streams running by accident?


----------



## 1%er (Oct 28, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Sounds fine on the TV. Are you sure you haven't got two streams running by accident?


lol


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 28, 2012)

Kob takes out Mal.

Who'd have guessed that?


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2012)

New steering wheel for Lewis.


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 28, 2012)

Massa critical on gas?

Alonso too?


----------



## 1%er (Oct 28, 2012)

Michael Schumacher


----------



## 1%er (Oct 28, 2012)

so that's what a HRT looks like


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 28, 2012)

The end of this race is actually turning out to be quite exciting.


----------



## yardbird (Oct 28, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> The end of this race is actually turning out to be quite exciting.


Good shots from the chopper


----------



## Quartz (Oct 28, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Kob takes out Mal.


 
It was Maldonado being a prat again.

Not the best race this season, but a decent one, with tension right to the end.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm a happy boy with that, Alonso exceeded my expectations. Still think it's Vettel's to lose though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

Not a great race but had some good incident. Loved the Hamilton steering wheel change


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

Red Bull's Sebastian Vettel has denied that he has signed any agreement to join Ferrari in the future.


----------



## evildacat (Oct 31, 2012)

With the pounding New York and surrounding area's took i reckon we will be lucky to get any racing at New Jersey at all let alone from 2014. 20 billion already been put on the cost of repairing the damage casued by hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 31, 2012)

evildacat said:


> With the pounding New York and surrounding area's took i reckon we will be lucky to get any racing at New Jersey at all let alone from 2014. 20 billion already been put on the cost of repairing the damage casued by hurricane Sandy.


 
I think they'll be wanting to not have the race at this time of year!


----------



## Lock&Light (Oct 31, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I think they'll be wanting to not have the race at this time of year!


 
There are hurricanes every year, but luckily they don't always make landfall in the same place.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2012)

Forgot it was Abu Dhabi after a week break this weekend. 

Live on the beeb 
Nice 1pm start 
Shame about the dull track


----------



## Quartz (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm on the night shift so I'll miss it live.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 2, 2012)

It's looking like curtains for Kamui as Sauber sign Hulkenberg.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Hamilton flying today, still half a second clear of Vettel.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## 1%er (Nov 2, 2012)

If you haven't seen the 2010 film Senna you can stream it here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2012)

Practice done then. McLaren still looking good up front but Vettel was fastest in P2 and barely went out today so looking likely Hamilton or Vettel on pole. Good to see Button second though. 

Alonso?


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 3, 2012)

On form, it's Vettel and Hamilton on the front row.

But Alonso has to throw everything into it. He can't afford to let Vettel  get pole and go off and lead from the front in the race. So hopefully we'll get some fireworks.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 3, 2012)

OK, Webber and Hamilton.

Poor showing from Alonso.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm looking at the standings. There are 3 races left, so if Hamilton were to win all three and Vettel score nothing, they'd tie on points. So who would win the championship?

I'm rather expecting Vettel to be hit with a penalty for today's antics.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I'm looking at the standings. There are 3 races left, so if Hamilton were to win all three and Vettel score nothing, they'd tie on points. So who would win the championship?


The person who achieves the the points first takes precedence in the table; I'm quite sure that's the case



> I'm rather expecting Vettel to be hit with a penalty for today's antics.


Antics? The only thing Vettel could be hit with a penalty for is the stopping on the track at the end of Q3, and that depends on the reason for it, and won't be down to him.....unlesss it's due to the slight collision with the wall.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Surely if there was going to be a penalty we'd have heard about it by now?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 3, 2012)

Even if he doesn't get a grid penalty for stopping on track, it looked like he had a problem with the car and under parc ferme conditions they will only be able to do a minimum of repairs without being given a penalty.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Statement in the next 5 minutes from the FIA.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 3, 2012)

Back of the grid according to Ted Kravitz. Confirmed now, excluded from qualifying for not have enough fuel left for a sample. Someone at Redbull will be getting a slapped wrist.

Looks like Seb is gonna have to give a championship winning worthy drive.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 3, 2012)

FIA = FerrarI Assistance 

Still, I'll be very pleased if Alonso prangs for a pointless finish and Lewis or Kimi win. Lewis still has a chance if he wins Vettel doesn't score any points and Alonso doesn't come first or second. But basically all of Lewis, Kimi, and Mark have to win to have a chance.

I'll be even more pleased if it's an exciting race whoever wins.

Unfortunately for Lewis, he's now got Maldonado behind him.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 3, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Back of the grid according to Ted Kravitz. Confirmed now, excluded from qualifying for not have enough fuel left for a sample. Someone at Redbull will be getting a slapped wrist.


 
Does he have to stick to his tyre choice now?


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Quartz said:


> FIA = FerrarI Assistance


Not really. The rules are quite clear on this issue. It's the same penalty they dished out to Lewis. 





Quartz said:


> Does he have to stick to his tyre choice now?


I think so. I think he he can only make changes if he starts from the pit lane, which means changing tyres as soon as the race starts. I think that's the case; I'm sure it's happened before.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 3, 2012)

He is starting from the pit lane apparently


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> He is starting from the pit lane apparently


It would make sense. He's at the back anyway, and it gives them more freedom.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> He is starting from the pit lane apparently


 
A good tactical move. It means he'll be able to start with a new engine without further penalty.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 3, 2012)

I'd prefer my excitement to be on the track. But if the Stewards legitimately even the scores up, I'm happy.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> I'd prefer my excitement to be on the track. But if the Stewards legitimately even the scores up, I'm happy.


But Vettel starting at the back will bring excitement on the track. 

Edit: And probably more than if he'd started where he qualified.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2012)

So. If Hamilton wins all the remaining races, Vettel scores no points and Alonso scores 13 points who wins?


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 3, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> But Vettel starting at the back will bring excitement on the track.
> 
> Edit: And probably more than if he'd started where he qualified.


No argument from me.

Regardless of the merits, I want a fist fight for the championship.

It's going to be a good race tomorrow.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So. If Hamilton wins all the remaining races, Vettel scores no points and Alonso scores 13 points who wins?


I think it's rock, paper, scissors.

Fucking wild, but hey...


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So. If Hamilton wins all the remaining races, Vettel scores no points and Alonso scores 13 points who wins?





> In the case of a dead heat for a championship place then the driver or constructor with the higher number of superior race results will be awarded the place.


http://www.formula1.com/inside_f1/rules_and_regulations/sporting_regulations/8681/


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2012)

If Hamilton won all the last races then he would win I think?


----------



## Quartz (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> If Hamilton won all the last races then he would win I think?


 
Yes. By my count, the standings are as below:

Vettel - 5x 1st, 4x 2nd, 1x 3rd
Hamilton - 3x 1st, 3x 3rd
Alonso - 4x 1st, 2x 2nd, 4x 3rd 

So an additional 3 wins would move Hamilton ahead of Vettel 6 to 5.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So. If Hamilton wins all the remaining races, Vettel scores no points and Alonso scores 13 points who wins?


If two drivers have the same points, it would go to the driver with the most wins, if they have the same number of wins it goes to second places and down from there until someone wins 

Edit to add link


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 4, 2012)

I already posted the regulation that covers this.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I already posted the regulation that covers this.


Yes I noticed and you did a wonderful job, it looks like art.

That is what happens when you start a post and then take the dog for a walk


----------



## yardbird (Nov 4, 2012)

BBC on tele in HD, Sky on laptop.
I noticed last GP but thought it was a one off.

*Note to Sky:
It's so fucking obvious - the spray-on and the side-on shots while addressing co-presenter or monitor.
You know what I'm talking about


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Morning  

Will Lewis manage a decent start....


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Morning
> 
> Will Lewis manage a decent start....


morning to you  Lewis needs to run and hide out front,but I have a feeling webber may give him a few problems if Ham doesn't get a 1 second lead by lap 3 and DRS and mika could be in the mix


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Roller coaster


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

Mika I meant Kimi LOL


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Bloody hell, credit to Alonso for that pass!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, credit to Alonso for that pass!



Yup, it was impressive. Vettel already 13th and missing a bit of his car.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2012)

Whoa!

Rosberg flying. Brundle: "Luckily he landed rubber-side down."


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

SC will help Vettel

edit lol


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

That works well for Vettel. The top 6-8 were not that far apart and with nobody in the top half pitting it will be interesting to see if any change.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 4, 2012)

1%er said:


> SC will help Vettel


Oh no it won't.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2012)

Vettel seems to be destroying his front wing piece by piece.

D'oh!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Spoke too soon


----------



## yardbird (Nov 4, 2012)

He's trying to balance the damage on each side - class!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

That seems to be two incidents where the car behind was caught out by how fast the car in front slowed down


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 4, 2012)

What's going on, I was having lunch and forgot to switch it on.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 4, 2012)

Vettle 4 wheels off the track during that overtake?


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Vettle 4 wheels off the track during that overtake?


Yep.

He's given the place back, then made it stick a second time.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

Vettel could be 5th if he can keep the tires to the end

make that 4th


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 4, 2012)

Red Bull pit-team pointing sci-fi power-sucking lasers at Hamilton as he goes past...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 4, 2012)

Lewis


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Fuuuuck. That's Hamilton's last chance of the title gone.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

you got to love Kimi "leave me alone I know what I'm doing"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Kimi 

"Leave me alone, I know what to do"


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2012)

Webber, you numpty!


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

1%er said:


> you got to love Kimi "leave me alone I know what I'm doing"





Lord Camomile said:


> Kimi
> 
> "Leave me alone, I know what to do"


Reminds me of a story my old dad told me about the war and messages.

The english were in the trenches and heard the germans were advancing so sent this message "The germans are advancing send reinforcements" by the time it got to the other end it read "the germans are having a dance send 3 and 4 pence"


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Hamilton 

This race is delivering 

Massa and Webber now too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Kimi
> 
> "Leave me alone, I know what to do"



Kimi in show of emotions shocker


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 4, 2012)

Vettel in the lead nearly . Wow.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Is Vettel gonna make it to the end? This has been a good race, I am hoping Button can get past Alonso.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Pear shaped


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2012)

Safety again?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 4, 2012)

Who said Abu Dhabi was boring?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

That was a series of "oooh"s and "woah"s in our living room; figure there were some stronger words on track


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Been a good race. Still gutted for Hamilton as he was easily fastest this weekend. Good for the title race today, not sure who will win today.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Kimi


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2012)

Kimi!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Am loving Radio Kimi today


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 4, 2012)

what did he say that time?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> what did he say that time?



He said 'pay attention bi0boy' or something


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Kobayashi quietly up to 6th, which may be the oddest thing to come out of this GP!


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 4, 2012)

I didn't hear I was having a shit.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> I didn't hear I was having a shit.



 

He said something like 'yeah yeah I am doing it' regarding his tyres under the safety car.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I didn't hear I was having a shit.


That's a crap excuse.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> That's a crap excuse.



I take my laptop to the shitter on F1 Sunday


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> He said something like 'yeah yeah I am doing it' regarding his tyres under the safety car.


It was something like "Yes, yes, yes. I know what I'm doing."


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> It was something like "Yes, yes, yes. I know what I'm doing."



I hope he wins (if Button doesn't of course) today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Great race today  

Chuffed for Kimi and Lotus. Fair play to Vettel today, he drove so well despite everything.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

Great race Kimi really dragged that Lotus home


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2012)

Alonso looks completely knackered!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 4, 2012)

Well done Kimi, well deserved win. One of the best races of the season too.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 4, 2012)

"Last time you guys were giving me shit because I didn't smile enough."  LOL!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Ffs Kimi!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

I am liking Kimi a LOT today. 
He did just say 'shit' didn't he?


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 4, 2012)

It was never going to be the most electric race-winner interview with Kimi.


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Sebastian getting in on the act


----------



## kittyP (Nov 4, 2012)

Really pleased for kimi. 
Was one of the most interesting races of the season


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## kittyP (Nov 4, 2012)

Omg! Vettel just said fuck!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Do they realise this is on mid-afternoon over here? They do, they just don't care, do they


----------



## yardbird (Nov 4, 2012)

"Fuck it up"


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe that will be the end of podium interviews


----------



## kittyP (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Do they realise this is on mid-afternoon over here? They do, they just don't care, do they



I think so.
Vettel was chuckling


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Great race, great japes. 

That has cheered my Sunday


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 4, 2012)

Coulthard is wearing shit trousers again


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

1%er said:


> Maybe that will be the end of podium interviews


Why did they have it on the podium rather than the usual press room


----------



## yardbird (Nov 4, 2012)

Vettle
"Watch me get DC"


----------



## kittyP (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Why did they have it on the podium rather than the usual press room



They have done that all of this season.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Why did they have it on the podium rather than the usual press room



A new fad 

Hopefully one that ends soon


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why did they have it on the podium rather than the usual press room


They haven't had in the press room for ages. It's been done in the podium for a while.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why did they have it on the podium rather than the usual press room


They changed it this year but I think they will change it back  I hope not


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 4, 2012)

At least recently they've been getting people who actually ask some decent questions.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Ah, I may not have seen that many full races this season  Fair enough.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 2012)

That was just pure entertainment.

Vetel's blinding fight back.
Pure comedy gold on the radio.
Podium swearing (shit, fuck and bloody).
Crashes and overtaking a plenty.
Dramatic engine failures.
Underdog victory.

You couldn't write a film script that good.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Gromit said:
			
		

> You couldn't write a film script that good.



Have you not seen Watership Down?


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 4, 2012)

Snippet from Ted's Notebook: someone who knows Kimi was telling the guy on the radio to him "Don't tell him that. He won't like it". He was right.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have you not seen Watership Down?



Yeah but i can't recall the funny or sweary bits and can only the one car collision incident.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Gromit said:
			
		

> Yeah but i can't recall the funny or sweary bits and can only the one car collision incident.


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have you not seen Watership Down?


 
My heart has joined the thousand, for my car stopped running today.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

elbows said:
			
		

> My heart has joined the thousand, for my car stopped running today.



Schumacher = General Woundwort


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 4, 2012)

Delete


----------



## spitfire (Nov 5, 2012)

Just watched the recording, that was fucking great fun. Vettel up 21 positions, Webber out, Hamilton out, Rosbergs crash, Kimi wins, Alonso was very impressive.

Fuck...........


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd be morbidly curious as to how many complaints the BBC receives for broadcasting the foreign pottymouths.

Can imagine there are some who would be quite upset at their licence fee "paying for" a German to swear at them during Sunday lunch


----------



## weltweit (Nov 5, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> ....
> imagine there are some who would be quite upset at their licence fee "paying for" a German to swear at them during Sunday lunch


Unfortunately as Vettel learns a lot of his second language english from the english people he spends most time with (his team) I think it reflects more on their casual swearing than his.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 5, 2012)

No, no, no - its Johnny Foreigner with his low morals corrupting our fine and decent chaps abroad. He probably learnt it from that hip-hop they all listen to.

Extra points for properly deploying "bloody" tho  Have to say, that does give me the slight suspicion he knew what he was doing.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 5, 2012)

He knows exactly what he's saying. Just like Kimi when he said he, "Vas haffing a shit."


----------



## Quartz (Nov 5, 2012)

People have been concentrating on Vettel, Alonso, and Hamilton, but I reckon Kimi's done really well this year.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> A new fad
> 
> Hopefully one that ends soon


the theory is that too much was being done for the TV and not for the fans at the track so this was the solution they came up with...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 5, 2012)

Quartz said:


> People have been concentrating on Vettel, Alonso, and Hamilton, but I reckon Kimi's done really well this year.


rather show up schumi in that regard again lol....


----------



## Quartz (Nov 5, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> rather show up schumi in that regard again lol....


 
Yes indeed.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 5, 2012)

My feeling is he only retired because shumi did and he hated him, he only came back because shumi did and will bugger off again after next year, quite possibly with a world championship lotus are going to be one to watch next year I think..


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> quite possibly with a world championship lotus are going to be one to watch next year I think..


 
I think next year Red Bull will run away with it


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I think next year Red Bull will run away with it


i don't.

I think McLaren will fall far however... i think they are already beginning to regret taking Perez over di Resta...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

Ferrari will have a go but can't see them beating Red Bull 
Lotus have promise but not quite there yet 
McLaren I agree with you, they will have tough year


----------



## Gromit (Nov 5, 2012)

Mercedes under Hamilton will all of a sudden get the development spot on and give everyone a thrashing (until their designs are nicked or banned).


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 5, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> My feeling is he only retired because shumi did and he hated him, he only came back because shumi did and will bugger off again after next year, quite possibly with a world championship lotus are going to be one to watch next year I think..


He only "retired" because he couldn't get a drive. Ferrari sacked him and no one else had a place. If he could have found a drive he would have stayed around.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 5, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i don't.
> 
> I think McLaren will fall far however... i think they are already beginning to regret taking Perez over di Resta...


 
Perez has Carlos Slim's money; di Resta does not.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't think McLaren have too much to worry about. Either Perez will work out or he won't. They still have Jenson, and if he doesn't they'll just get someone else - this is McLaren we're talking about - maybe even Lewis will come back if (when?) it doesn't work out for him at Mercedes.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd like to see what Kobayashi could do in a top tier car.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 6, 2012)

Quartz said:


> I'd like to see what Kobayashi could do in a top tier car.


crash it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> crash it.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 6, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> crash it.


 
Brilliant!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 6, 2012)

but seriously Kobayashi has certain flairs of brilliance and is be far the best driver Japan has ever produced in F1, but that's not saying a lot, he's no nico rosberg, ralf shumacher or even eddie irvine... let alone being a colutard, hill, or brundel... he's no where near vettle, hamilton, webber etc... no where near and never will be.

(controversially,sure bungle will bitch; however he might be near button... who's a nice bloke but not the fastest driver...)


----------



## Quartz (Nov 6, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> but seriously Kobayashi has certain flairs of brilliance and is be far the best driver Japan has ever produced in F1, but that's not saying a lot, he's no nico rosberg, ralf shumacher or even eddie irvine... let alone being a colutard, hill, or brundel... he's no where near vettle, hamilton, webber etc... no where near and never will be.


 
I don't agree - in part. He's been fundamentally handicapped by not having a good car beneath him and not enough money behind him. He consistently places in the top 10 in qualifying.  And he's scored a respectable number of championship points. Although, when he did get on the front row, he didn't know what to do and promptly got taken out by Grosjean's idiocy. I agree that he's not at the very top - Vettel, Hamilton, Alonso, Webber, Raikkonen - but he's at or near the top of the chasing pack.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 8, 2012)

F1 drivers get bollocked about bad language in interviews.

Well, with millions watching it was never not going to happen.




http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/20253052


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 8, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> F1 drivers get bollocked about bad language in interviews.
> 
> Well, with millions watching it was never not going to happen.
> 
> ...



21 complaints about the swearing; 28 about the delay getting the race on iPlayer because of the swearing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> 21 complaints about the swearing


... and one "comment" 

"I notice there was some swearing today. Carry on."


----------



## spitfire (Nov 10, 2012)

@Badgers

Are you running this?

http://badgergp.com/2012/10/usa-gp-live-in-london/


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2012)

spitfire said:
			
		

> @Badgers
> 
> Are you running this?
> 
> http://badgergp.com/2012/10/usa-gp-live-in-london/



Not me. Been following for a while though.


----------



## evildacat (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone heard who is interested in HRT ?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2012)

evildacat said:
			
		

> Anyone heard who is interested in HRT ?



Lidl


----------



## evildacat (Nov 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Lidl


 
Not seen anything written anywhere, but does hamilton/Mclaren still have the santander contract? not sure if it was a Lewis sponsor or a Mclaren one.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

Texas P1 starts in ten minutes  

*Permutations at the ready: *
The title can be clinched this weekend, but only by Vettel
If Vettel wins, Alonso must be fourth or higher
If Vettel is second, Alonso must be eighth or higher
If Vettel is third, Alonso must be at least 10th
If Vettel is fourth or lower, he cannot be champion this weekend.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 16, 2012)

Track looks interesting. Lots of red and blue paint.

As a completely green circuit, it'll be slippy too.



It's a pity P2 and Qualifying bumps into pub time.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 16, 2012)

The klaxon that goes off when a car enters the pit lane is going to be very annoying.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to be there for the in-crowd snack and beer vendors. Hope there is a buttscratcher seller to hand too


----------



## evildacat (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks as though Kubica has resigned to the fact that his arm will not allow him to compete in single seater racing due to the lack of mobility ni it still, shame given a decent car he would have easily competed for the championship. Good luck to him in rally.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/20363969


----------



## Quartz (Nov 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The title can be clinched this weekend, but only by Vettel


 
Nitpick: Alonso can win outright this weekend if Vettel cannot compete in Brazil. E.g. if he's injured, unwell, or does a Grosjean.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Nitpick: Alonso can win outright this weekend if Vettel cannot compete in Brazil. E.g. if he's injured, unwell, or does a Grosjean.



Good point. Let's see what Maldonado and Kobyoshi do before speculation


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 17, 2012)

Quali on BBC2 now.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I want to be there for the in-crowd snack and beer vendors. Hope there is a buttscratcher seller to hand too


Buttscratcher!?!


----------



## yardbird (Nov 18, 2012)

Ferrari are thinking of breaking a seal on Massa's gearbox so that he looses 5 grid places BUT moves Alonso on to the good side of the track!!!
*******!!!!!


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just been confirmed. They've done it.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 18, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Just been confirmed. They've done it.


Note that they say "we accept the penalty"!!!


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

That, my friends, is cynical.

Hey ho!

Very excited about this race.

(Am back from the pub with a full load of Guinnness )


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

Vipbox stream is awful. Anyone got another?


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Vipbox stream is awful. Anyone got another?


Sorry, no. 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Grosjean off.

So soon?


----------



## yardbird (Nov 18, 2012)

This is all a bit jolly fun!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

Shit stream aside this has been good  

Hamilton driving well but most the interesting stuff happening middle of the field. Glad the new seal on Massa's gearbox is okay


----------



## Quartz (Nov 18, 2012)

FirstRow Watch Live F1 Race Online | Moto GP online Stream | Formula 1 live streaming and Moto GP Free Stream


----------



## Quartz (Nov 18, 2012)

Webber!


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Fucked up Ferrari pitstop.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 18, 2012)

Brundle so obviously thinks that other matey he's commentating with is such a dick - which he is tbh


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 18, 2012)

Jenson silky smooth


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate it when thy cut to the celeb in the garage! 

Fuck the fuck off!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

Come on Hamilton. 
Button looking pretty sweet too.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

Schumacher going out in a blaze of glory


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Hamilton!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

By jove he has it


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 18, 2012)

Sky Race Control on the red button is


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

By Jove, I think Vettel's being a sore loser!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> By Jove, I think Vettel's being a sore loser!!



Indeed, what a brat... 

Hamilton was such a cheat there.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll be chuffed if it goes down to Brazil for a winner.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Button!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> I'll be chuffed if it goes down to Brazil for a winner.



Yup. Looks like it will


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Yup. Looks like it will


*fingers crossed*


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Maldonado doesn't take out team mate.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

Keeps McLaren in with a chance of second in the constructors. 
Hamilton with a chance of third in the driver's.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

I enjoyed that.

Sao Poalo decides.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

Limejuice said:
			
		

> I enjoyed that.
> 
> Sao Poalo decides.



40% chance of rain


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmmm.... meh


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> 40% chance of rain


Mix it up, oh yeah...


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 18, 2012)

Stetsons


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

F1 legend interviewing on the podium


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Hate these non-pro interviews...


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Badgers said:


> F1 legend interviewing on the podium


 
Unlike, unlike, unlike, hate, crap, shit, unlike, sycophantic claptrap, hate, unlike...


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 18, 2012)

Are they ditching the podium interviews next year?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 18, 2012)

They should have Kimi asking the questions


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2012)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

> They should have Kimi asking the questions



 or Mika


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 18, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Hate these non-pro interviews...


Yeah, it's only when they get the likes of MB and DC, who are used to it, to do it we get some decent questions.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

All hail, the Newey!


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Local "fans" arsing around the interview with Newey and Horner.

Fuck - it's an F1 version of the golfing "get in the hole" moment.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Big, dodgy gearbox confession Domenicali.

A bit sod-ish, but good for the end-of season final show.

*checks calendar*


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 18, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> Big, dodgy gearbox confession Domenicali.
> 
> A bit sod-ish, but good for the end-of season final show.
> 
> *checks calendar*


I'm not sure how it's a confession when they were perfectly clear about what they were doing and why from the start.


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 18, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I'm not sure how it's a confession when they were perfectly clear about what they were doing and why from the start.


They manipulated the grid.

The team is making a big play post-race about not telling a lie.

Sounds like an admission.

You're right in the sense that confession involves asking for forgiveness.

Ferrari are wholly unapologetic.

So, I stand corrected, it's not a confession. I should have said "admission".

*shrug*


----------



## Quartz (Nov 18, 2012)

So, with a lead of 13 points, Vettel has to come 4th or better in Brazil to win the championship; Alonso has to be on the podium, even if Vettel doesn't finish.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 18, 2012)

Limejuice said:


> They manipulated the grid.
> 
> The team is making a big play post-race about not telling a lie.
> 
> ...


What have the admitted that they haven't said since before the race. 

I don't see the problem really, they took advantage of the rules to make things work in their favour; it's what all the teams do. 
It not like they fixed the race and gave themselves a win, they just put themselves in a bit of a better position that's all.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

> Only 25% chance showers for quali but torrential downpours later Sat eve into Sun AM; *conditions by race could still be dire.*


 
 

Kobayashi is out of Sauber and Esteban Gutierrez replacing him for 2013 
Bye bye Schumacher


----------



## Quartz (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm disappointed that Kobayashi's not got a seat for next year.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> 40% chance of rain


This has now gone up to 100% chance of heavy rain on Sunday according to the news here, it also looks like a high possibility of rain during qualifying, so it could be a very mixed up grid.


twentythreedom said:


> They should have Kimi asking the questions


It would be a great way of sending people off to sleep after the race


----------



## Quartz (Nov 23, 2012)

I think my perfect winning order on Sunday would be Hamilton first, so he wins the race; Raikkonnen second, so he comes third overall; Alonso 3rd, so he gets on the podium; and Vettel 4th, so he wins the championship.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> I think my perfect winning order on Sunday would be Hamilton first, so he wins the race; Raikkonnen second, so he comes third overall; Alonso 3rd, so he gets on the podium; and Vettel 4th, so he wins the championship.



That would work. Hamilton seems to be on form which livens up the race, without him I would think Vettel will romp it. 

Still very good chance of rain?


----------



## Quartz (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Still very good chance of rain?


 
Yes, but it might rain harder overnight, which would clean the track.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Still very good chance of rain?


The forecast is saying cloudy for quili no rain, Sunday still 100% rain. I'm 3,500 km north and it is lovely here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope there is too much safety car.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I hope there is too much safety car.


Do you mean isn't?

F1 throws up some strange results sometimes and if Senna wins the country will go crazy  Its funny watching the Brazilian reporters trying to work out a scenario where that could happen.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> Do you mean isn't?
> 
> F1 throws up some strange results sometimes and if Senna wins the country will go crazy  Its funny watching the Brazilian reporters trying to work out a scenario where that could happen.



Yeah  I hope there isn't too much safety car.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like the Germans are still after Bernie


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

Kobyoshi to go out in a BLAZE of glory?


----------



## Quartz (Nov 24, 2012)

The BBC were hinting that he'd got a seat for next season - but where?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> The BBC were hinting that he'd got a seat for next season - but where?



I missed that?


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

Its raining in Soa Paulo but Sao Paulo is very big


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

Its raining at the track, rain at the start of quili will be great for the grid


----------



## yardbird (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> Its raining at the track, rain at the start of quili will be great for the grid



 only got radio coverage today but a mixed up qualifying will be good.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> only got radio coverage today but a mixed up qualifying will be good.


No computer?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> No computer?



At work in a kitchen


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

Some parts of the track are damp and I'm told it could rain again, all cars out on inters


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 24, 2012)

Brazilian weather is weeeiird.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 24, 2012)

1%er said:


> all cars out on inters


 
Nah they're on slicks in the rain, great fun!


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Nah they're on slicks in the rain, great fun!


I'm trying to keep Badgers up to date they have no TV



Lord Camomile said:


> Brazilian weather is weeeiird.


That would depend on what part of Brazil you are in


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

Radio coverage? I though it was 5 Sports Extra?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah so Hulk is on inters and slower than those on slicks


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 24, 2012)

I didn't realize Jake Humphrey was leaving the BBC until Eddie mentioned in a moment ago. Do we know who is replacing him? Are DC and Eddie staying for next year?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 24, 2012)

Grosjean


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

Its really exciting Badgers


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 24, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> I didn't realize Jake Humphrey was leaving the BBC until Eddie mentioned in a moment ago. Do we know who is replacing him? Are DC and Eddie staying for next year?


 
It's not been announced but I suspect both of them will go. DC's contract expires and Eddie is going round-the-world yachting with his wife.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

Its raining in São Bernardo


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 24, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> It's not been announced but I suspect both of them will go. DC's contract expires and Eddie is going round-the-world yachting with his wife.


 
Oh dear, that doesn't sound good,more bad news for the BBC. I wouldn't be surprised if DC went to Sky.

I hope they promote Lee McKenzie, she has been great being the main presenter when Jake was away.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 24, 2012)

I enjoyed watching the last few minutes of that first part qualifying race and I appreciated the intelligent and informed commentary. The post mortem I didn't find so interesting.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 24, 2012)

What's the forecast like for tomorrow?


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

At the moment it is for rain at sometime during the race, it is raining close to the track right now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

The radio only covering Q2 and Q3


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The radio only covering Q2 and Q3


Do you have a smart phone? Live timing at F1.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

I have it now. 
Hamilton or Vettel on pole


----------



## 1%er (Nov 24, 2012)

I can see 3 beach bars from here and its really funny the beach is full of women and the bars are full of men


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> I can see 3 beach bars from here and its really funny the beach is full of women and the bars are full of men



 

Alonso squeezed it then.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 24, 2012)

Bye bye Shumi.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 24, 2012)

Hamilton pole position.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 24, 2012)

I see another gearbox failure in Massa's future...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 24, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I see another gearbox failure in Massa's future...


 but will Webber have one too?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 24, 2012)

It's going to be a good race tomorrow. I hope that we will be able to see through the water spray and rain and there aren't too many safety car interruptions.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 24, 2012)

Alonso moves closer to Vettel as Maldonado has a 10 place penalty for ignoring the instruction to weigh in.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 24, 2012)

my ideal race...

vettel spins out early door in an altercation with alonso. aloso has to pit to get new nose dropping back to rear of the pack. battles his way through to 4th with 3 laps to go with massa in 3rd and webber in 2nd. will webber drop back to take alonso out? will massa not be a douchebag and ignore the team orders.. tune in folks and find out.

[srs] has the potential to be a good race  - looking forward to it[/srs]


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> Alonso moves closer to Vettel as Maldonado has a 10 place penalty for ignoring the instruction to weigh in.



Maldonado just keeps on giving


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, 10 penalties in 20 races


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2012)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> Yes, 10 penalties in 20 races



Consistent driver


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Weather update from a friend in Sao Paulo, wind coming from the south-west and no sign of rain (yet), local radio is reporting they expect light drizzle during the race. 

I want a dry start with heavy rain about 30 minutes in for about 10 minutes so the track can dry out for the end of the race, maybe a safety car 

Some stats:
only 3 of the last 10 races have been rain effected
8 of the last 10 races have been won by a driver starting from the front row of the grid
Only two race winner in the last 10 years starting from pole so 2nd place seems to be the place to start
Mclaren have won most Brazilian grand prix
Six safety cars over the last 10 years


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

@Badgers
I didn't bailout on you yesterday the internet went down so I had to watch via TV with the bullshit Brazilian commentators going on about "Alonso the Spanish Samurai" and asking Massa if team orders could come into play at the first corner as he was one place behind Vettle


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Not long till the off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

No beer
Very limited snacks


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

2 beers, limited snacks

and no smokeables 

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 25, 2012)

Jake referring to "last time" with DC and EJ, who's leaving?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah, he is. Shame, he's been good.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2012)

Bloody weather messing up the reception on my big telly - having to watch it on the little tv in the bedroom.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> No beer
> Very limited snacks






			
				Ax^ said:
			
		

> 2 beers, limited snacks
> 
> and no smokeables
> 
> *shakes fist at sky*






			
				Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Bloody weather messing up the reception on my big telly - having to watch it on the little tv in the bedroom.



Bad times


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

The weather predictions are changing all the time. Teams arrived at the circuit under bright blue skies, but Interlagos is now covered by clouds, with some pretty dark ones looming in the distance. It'll all depend on the wind direction and whether they'll glide their way over to the track...

BBC ^


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Its very sunny and about 31C loads of cold beer and snacks, lots of weed and a wonderful sea view 

I just hope my power or internet don't go down


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Its raining in Sao paulo about 15km from the track


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> Its raining in Sao paulo about 15km from the track



Eeek  

This race is tense, so many factors


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

is that rain?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

First 'drips' of rain


----------



## yardbird (Nov 25, 2012)

David "The rain's a coming"


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Brazilian TV says it is raining


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Light on none on the grid? No umbrellas about I can see. Big track though, gonna be interesting to see if it causes issues.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Reports from the track say no rain there, but Brazilian TV are praying for rain
Edit rain on TV cameras


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Yup, a bit more..


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

I 'almost' want Massa to take out Vettel just to see the reactions


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

GO GO GO GO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2012)

WOO!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

VETTEL


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 25, 2012)

Bloody hell!


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

great start Massa, here we go last place vettle and could have to pit


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

bahahaha


----------



## Lock&Light (Nov 25, 2012)

Now it really is interesting.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 25, 2012)

Go Fernando!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

has a secret hope it rains and shumi wins


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2012)

Couldn't have planned a better start for drama.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Now redbull need rain


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

With F1 you always have to wait for the fat lady


----------



## yardbird (Nov 25, 2012)

Drama


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Couldn't have planned a better start for drama.



Nope, it was gold


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

That was vettles fault


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> With F1 you always have to wait for the fat lady



Yeah. Vettel is not done yet.....


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

*does the rain dance*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome awesomeness


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 25, 2012)

Fucking hell, what was Alonso doing there?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2012)

"Sorry to come over you, there..." Coulthard getting rather too excited about Alonso's off...


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Its raining


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Fucking hell, what was Alonso doing there?


 
looking for perez


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 25, 2012)

Some great team driving from Massa here.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

they have to come in for wets I think under the safety car


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

great final


and its only lap 7


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Time for tyre change I feel?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 25, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Some great team driving from Massa here.


Widest car ever! So much excitement today!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Kobayoshi


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

fair play to vettle


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2012)

Where's Garf?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Ax^ said:
			
		

> fair play to vettle



6th already


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Where's Garf?



Drunk on excitement 

And beer


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

I just got a text from Sao Paulo saying it will rain for about 10 to 15 minutes


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

seeming as he is a young shumi


wonder if he'll run into the back of alonso


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

The inters will be drying the track for Button


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Those who are on slicks could save a pit stop if they can stay out


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks like Vettel overtook under yellows!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> Looks like Vettel overtook under yellows!



Really? I missed that


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Vettel penalty??????


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Really? I missed that


I don't think it was on the main race feed, Sky showed their own replay of it. He clearly overtook another car while there were yellow lights showing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> I don't think it was on the main race feed Sky should their own replay of it. He clearly overtook another car while there were yellow lights showing.



#stewards


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

Just got in, what the fuck have I missed?!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

no word on bbc


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Ax^ said:
			
		

> no word on bbc



Worse than Savile


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Someone will report vetttel to stewards surely


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Just got in, what the fuck have I missed?!



Most exciting start (possibly race) for a very long time


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:


> Someone will report vetttel to stewards surely


 
he is racing alonso

of course someone will report him


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Brazilian TV still saying it is raining


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> Someone will report vetttel to stewards surely



@Bungle73


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Most exciting start (possibly race) for a very long time




Big screen in Woolwich square had four cars tailing each other on, I think, lap 4?


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Pit now Jenson


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Safety car


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe the stewards missed it or something?  It was as clear as day to me, and MB, from the replay.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

They were just talking about it. MB wants to see some more angles, but he thinks it looks like that's what happened.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> Maybe the stewards missed it or something?  It was as clear as day to me, and MB, from the replay.



A lot of mentions on Twitter too


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

If the stewards look at it he would get stop and go I think


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

you can be sure alonso will be running to the stewards after the race..

I swear alonso is channelling Prost


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2012)

Alonso has got to be thinking that he needs to tempt Vettel into overtaking so he can maybe do something to take him out...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Nothing still from the beeb?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

Is it worth RB copping to it during the race, so SV has a chance to win the places back rather than losing them following an appeal?


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Nothing still from the beeb?


The Brazilian commentators are going crazy you'd think he had just shot Alonso


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

A stop and go now would really hurt Vettel as the pack is so closed up


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Is it worth RB copping to it during the race, so SV has a chance to win the places back rather than losing them following an appeal?



Tricky. I think they will keep schtum. The longer it goes on for the less chance of a penalty in the race. If a penalty came after the race it would likely be a 20 second penalty I would guess? 

I am not sure


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Wouldn't race control get a notice via computers if one car passed another under yellows?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

Kamui! What are you up to?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

Ooh, stuck SV stuck behind Massa. I know that leaves Alonso still with a lot to do, but Massa will surely back things up and put space between SV and everyone else?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Few people mentioning 'slippery track' flag on Twitter?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

@andrewbensonf1 Some tweeters are telling me they thought they saw Vettel overtake Kobayashi under yellow flags *it was yellow/red flag


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

It was lights not flags so maybe they are correct, not sure they have red/yellow lights


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

They only show a red flag if they stop the race. They have lights and flags. They mean the same thing.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

*Yellow and red striped flag*
Warns drivers of a slippery track surface, usually due to oil or water.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> They only show a red flag if they stop the race. They have lights and flags. They mean the same thing.


The reply showed yellow lights maybe the flag was red and yellow, I don't know if the lights can show red and yellow at the same time


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:


> The reply showed yellow lights maybe the flag was red and yellow, I don't know if the lights can show red and yellow at the same time


Yellow lights mean the same as a yellow flag.  Why would they show a yellow light if they intend to show a yellow and red flag. That would be a recipe for confusion.

If they are showing blue flags the lights are blue.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Yellow lights mean the same as a yellow flag. Why would they show a yellow light if they intend to show a yellow and red flag. That would be a recipe for confusion.


If the lights do not have the ability to show both colours at the same time, so the flags would be yellow and red, but not sure what the lights would show.

*Yellow flag*
Indicates danger, such as a stranded car, ahead. A single waved yellow flag warns drivers to slow down, while two waved yellow flags at the same post means that drivers must slow down and be prepared to stop if necessary. Overtaking is prohibited.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.formula1.com/inside_f1/understanding_the_sport/5282.html


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm sure they will cover it at some point in the commentary

I was looking at your link above to see about lights but can't find anything

I understand flags and lights mean the same but if they can not show red/yellow lights they would just show yellow lights with red/yellow flags, if you see what I mean


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

The lights mean the same as the same colour flag, and the lights were yellow which mean no overtaking. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 25, 2012)

Good to see Hamilton in the lead again. Anything could happen though.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> The lights mean the same as the same colour flag, and the lights were yellow which mean no overtaking. It's as simple as that.


I understand that, but what if the lights are unable to show two colors at the same time?

I think he was wrong and should get a penalty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

My stream is freezing


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:


> I understand that, but what if the lights are unable to show two colors at the same time?


Well obviously if that's the case they'd only use them to show flags colours they are capable of showing.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 25, 2012)

Kimi gets lost.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Well obviously if that's the case they'd only use them to show flags colours they are capable of showing.


so a yellow light "caution" but yellow/red flag to show why caution is needed. I am just trying to understand why no penalty yet

I agree with you he should not have overtaken


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

Bah. That's a shame for Hamilton.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol @ Raikkonen

 @ Hulkenberg


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 25, 2012)

It seems to be the battle of the tyres at this stage in the race. The changeable weather is giving

Oh shit Hamilton is out in a wrecked car. Knocked out by Hulkenberg.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

Fuck's sake Sebastian.

Looks like Alonso's got probs too tho.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:


> so a yellow light "caution" but yellow/red flag to show why caution is needed. I am just trying to understand why no penalty yet
> 
> I agree with you he should not have overtaken


No. A yellow flag/light means an obstruction. A red/yellow flag means a slippery surface (its sometimes called the oil flag). They are completely separate.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Shit  for Hamilton


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> No. A yellow flag/light means an obstruction. A red/yellow flag means a slippery surface (its sometimes called the oil flag). They are completely separate.


I fully understand that 

What I don't know is can the lights show two colors at the same time


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:


> I fully understand that
> 
> What I don't know is can the lights show two colors at the same time


I could be wrong, but I think I've only seen them show red, green, blue or yellow. They can probably show white as well. I've been trying to find something that explains the lights, but I can't!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Vettel has work to do. 
Still not over


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think I've only seen them show red, blue or yellow. They can probably show white as well. I've been trying to find something that explains the lights, but I can't!


So if they can't show two colors MAYBE they used lights to show caution and flag red/yellow to show why, it would be very unusual but it is a very old track and COULD explain why no penalty.

Text say heavy rain on the way

My post on this subject are in responce to this


Badgers said:


> @andrewbensonf1 Some tweeters are telling me they thought they saw Vettel overtake Kobayashi under yellow flags *it was yellow/red flag


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2012)

best race of the year


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 25, 2012)

Its looking like a powerboat race there is so much water about.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Race is so crazy that even Schumacher is in the points


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:


> So if they can't show two colors MAYBE they used lights to show caution and flag red/yellow to show why, it would be very unusual but it is a very old track and COULD explain why no penalty.
> 
> Text say heavy rain on the way


What's it being an old track got to with anything? The rules are the same where ever the race is taking place. The red/yellow flags are completely separate from the yellows. The yellows are only used when there is an obstruction and forbid overtaking.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> What's it being an old track got to with anything? The rules are the same where ever the race is taking place. The red/yellow flags are completely separate from the yellows. The yellows are only used when there is an obstruction and forbid overtaking.


See my above edit I was trying to understand this


Badgers said:


> @andrewbensonf1 Some tweeters are telling me they thought they saw Vettel overtake Kobayashi under yellow flags *it was yellow/red flag


 

But the light was yellow and you couldn't see any flags, I don't think you are reading my posts in context


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Schumacher team orders there
Webber can let him through too


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

He must have been watching something else. The lights were yellow. Martin and the other guy think they were yellow.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> He must have been watching something else. The lights were yellow. Martin and the other guy think they were yellow.


Yes we agree the lights were yellow but we couldn't see flags, he should get a penalty


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 25, 2012)

safety car. Vettel has done it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 25, 2012)

So it all ends with the Safety Car.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:


> Yes we agree the lights were yellow but we couldn't see flags, he should get a penalty


The flags and the lights are the same FFS. That's what I keep telling you. Why would they show yellow lights, which mean something completely different, when they want to show red and yellow flags??


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:
			
		

> He must have been watching something else. The lights were yellow. Martin and the other guy think they were yellow.



Post race penalty will be 20 seconds max? 
If under the safety car it will be meaningless surely?


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> The flags and the lights are the same FFS. That's what I keep telling you. Why would they show yellow lights, which mean something completely different, when they want to show red and yellow flags??


LOLOLOLOLO
You are not reading my comments in context, I was only replying to this


Badgers said:


> @andrewbensonf1 Some tweeters are telling me they thought they saw Vettel overtake Kobayashi under yellow flags *it was yellow/red flag


 
Run along now


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 25, 2012)

Shame it had to end under SC. Great race, though.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Great last race


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 25, 2012)

Well done Vettel and Red Bull.

Right I am off you lot can witter on about flags and lights to your heart's content.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:


> LOLOLOLOLO
> You are not reading my comments in context, I was only replying to this


Um, no I'm not. You keep going on about the flags like they are something separate from the lights. They are not. 

I think you're doing this deliberately.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 25, 2012)

Great to see Schumacher being first to congratulate Vettel.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Was really good. 
Gutted for Hamilton and McLaren.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 25, 2012)

Good old Jenson, smooth and silky as ever


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

We will now see if there is an objection to the result because vettel passed under a yellow light


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Massa will cry, Brazilians love to see people cry


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:


> We will now see if there is an objection to the result because vettel passed under a yellow light


 
That would be really bad PR for Ferrari, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> That would be really bad PR for Ferrari, it's not gonna happen.


It may not be them that brings it up with the stewards


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> We will now see if there is an objection to the result because vettel passed under a yellow light



I can't see it.
If it WAS a penalty.. 
The stewards will have to admit they missed it. 

They can give a maximum 20 second post race penalty. But if they do it will affect the result far more than a drive through in the race would have done. 

I think if Vettel had done a drive through penalty in the race he would still have won it.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I can't see it.
> If it WAS a penalty..
> The stewards will have to admit they missed it.
> 
> ...


What we saw and what they have on their computers could be very different, time will tell.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> That would be really bad PR for Ferrari, it's not gonna happen.



Dunno about that. They are hardly the gentlemen of the sport


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I can't see it.
> If it WAS a penalty..
> The stewards will have to admit they missed it.
> 
> ...


 
yep,it would of come up during the race. I trust the stewards more than Sky commentators.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

The number 1 plate means more than just money, there is a lot a stake


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> yep,it would of come up during the race. I trust the stewards more than Sky commentators.


You don't trust Martin Brundle, former Formula One driver and all-round F1 expert, and also the evidence of what was clearly shown on TV?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Have still not seen the incident. 
Hopefully a YouTube clip or telly replay.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have still not seen the incident.
> Hopefully a YouTube clip or telly replay.


I've been looking for one. There's other stuff from the race, but not that.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Pat Fry summed it up re flag


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

F1 Fanatic (@f1fanatic_co_uk) tweeted at 6:15 PM on Sun, Nov 25, 2012:
Pat Fry tells Sky Vettel's move on Kobayashi took place under an 'oil flag' (red-and-yellow), not a yellow flag, therefore no penalty. #F1


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> F1 Fanatic (@f1fanatic_co_uk) tweeted at 6:15 PM on Sun, Nov 25, 2012:
> Pat Fry tells Sky Vettel's move on Kobayashi took place under an 'oil flag' (red-and-yellow), not a yellow flag, therefore no penalty. #F1


Yes we could see light but not flag as I think I have said before. We need a steward to explain what was going on with the lights, as he clearly passed under 2 yellow lights.

I'm not sure how kobi going into the pits changes that, Vettel didn't know that


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 25, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You don't trust Martin Brundle, former Formula One driver and all-round F1 expert, and also the evidence of what was clearly shown on TV?


 


> *Martin Brundle *‏@*MBrundleF1*
> To answer many it appears the warning lights were red and yellow for slippery track not yellow so nothing to answer for Vettel.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

This lights cock up is 100% Brazil, nothing ever works first time here


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

They've just analysed it. Allan McNish: "There's no doubt in my mind that the lights were yellow"

There was a red/yellow flag underneath a yellow light, which means different things. Then a green light. Then a serious of yellows which is where Vettel overtook.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

What I think the stewards will say is, Vettel should have given the place back was unable to so because Kobi went into the pits, but I'm sure that cuts its really as he got an advantage


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2012)

1%er said:


> What I think the stewards will say is, Vettel should have given the place back was unable to so because Kobi went into the pits, but I'm sure that cuts its really as he got an advantage


 
If you overtake under yellows you don't just simply give the place back, it's a safety infringement so warrants a proper penalty.

I haven't seen the footage but sounds like it's probably irrelevant here anyway.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 25, 2012)

Alonso went wide at one of the first corners and came back onto the track, stewards could of said he made up places.


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> If you overtake under yellows you don't just simply give the place back, it's a safety infringement so warrants a proper penalty.
> 
> I haven't seen the footage but sounds like it's probably irrelevant here anyway.


I agree with you he should have a penalty, what I said above is what I think the stewards will say, or it will be some other excuse

Edit, my post at the time said a drive through


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Alonso went wide at one of the first corners and came back onto the track, stewards could of said he made up places.



I think it was a tough race to steward given the chaos and rain.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Great to see Schumacher being first to congratulate Vettel.


 
Well he did gift it to him.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> That would be really bad PR for Ferrari, it's not gonna happen.


 
Its never bothered them before.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

1927 said:
			
		

> Well he did gift it to him.



Yeah. Would Webber also have gifted him too if needed?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2012)

Vettel has previous http://www.totalf1.com/full_story/view/336030/Vettel_escapes_penalty_for_yellowflag_pass/


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> Vettel has previous http://www.totalf1.com/full_story/view/336030/Vettel_escapes_penalty_for_yellowflag_pass/


Nice find, so a get out of jail free card if he can show he slowed (Article 16.2 a)

Johnny Herbert acted as a race steward, he clearly hasn't remember it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Still a great race


----------



## 1%er (Nov 25, 2012)

Yep, F1 is always controversial


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2012)

Wonder why Vettel's collision with Senna hasnt been investigated, vettel clearly in the wrong.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

1927 said:


> Wonder why Vettel's collision with Senna hasnt been investigated, vettel clearly in the wrong.


Racing incident.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

In the chaos it was a close call.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 25, 2012)

Kudos to Raikkonen for coming third overall in a second-rate car in his first year back.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Quartz said:
			
		

> Kudos to Raikkonen for coming third overall in a second-rate car in his first year back.



Yeah. It was a good return for Kimi, especially the win.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 25, 2012)

Back when I started this thread I said:



Quartz said:


> I hope it will be a corker of a season with so many ex champions.


 
And indeed it was. One of the best in recent years, IMHO.



> But who will have a car to match Red Bull?


 
Ferrari almost caught up; McLaren had the car but were plagued with reliability issues and poor pit stops.


----------



## mack (Nov 25, 2012)

Cracking finale, it had everything! Best bit and I was cracking up laughing was when Kimi took the detour and went into a dead end, turned round and went cross country, a true fucking living legend and I hope he has a really competitive car next year.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 25, 2012)

mack said:


> Cracking finale, it had everything! Best bit and I was cracking up laughing was when Kimi took the detour and went into a dead end, turned round and went cross country, a true fucking living legend and I hope he has a really competitive car next year.


 
Hopefully they'll open it up next year and put up a big sign saying, "This way, Kimi"


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sky Website said:
			
		

> The FIA have insisted that Sebastian Vettel's controversial overtake past Kamui Kobayashi on lap nine Brazilian GP was legal, Sky Sports F1 have reported.
> 
> According to Sky F1 pundit Martin Brundle, race stewards deemed the pass to have taken place under the red-yellow flags which warn drivers of slippery conditions.
> 
> ...



http://www1.skysports.com/formula-1...ttel-overtake-was-made-under-yellow-red-flags


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Who was driver of the day? 

Button did a solid drive and won the race 
Vettel had a good drive, caught up a lot of place, but lost some credit due to the crash in the dry 
Alonso was not bad, few errors but made up ground 
Hulkenberg was driving very well but then wiped out Hamilton who was the fastest for the weekend 
Massa actually drove well and would probably have finished higher than Alonso driving his own race
Petrov got the Caterham up to 11th (no mean feat) and gained them constructors place too which is worth a lot


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 26, 2012)

So, what are people's thoughts on the season as a while? I reckon it's been the best in a long time. The opening races (7 different winners!) and Alonso getting results out of a car that was clearly a bastard to drive being particular highlights


----------



## g force (Nov 26, 2012)

Really enjoyed it...no clear fastest car - it seemed to swing depending on the track conditions, temps, downforce requirements. Alonso was superb, I thought Hamilton had one of his best seasons but had reliability and Grosjean issues. Button was up and down in an odd season for him.

Hard to believe Merc dominated China. Kimi winning was immense, although the radio banter was even better!

Think McLaren have made an error taking Perez over the Hulk.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 26, 2012)

1927 said:


> Wonder why Vettel's collision with Senna hasnt been investigated, vettel clearly in the wrong.


first corner racing incident... though basically... you're at brasil it's always going to be difficult going into the first few conrers it's a bloody hard track to drive and the tv pcitures really do not give it sufficent depth to the elevation changes around the track....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 26, 2012)

g force said:


> Think McLaren have made an error taking Perez over the Hulk.


I can't wait to see how Hamilton get's on at Merc next year. It's a huge gamble for him.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Best season for ages.


----------



## mack (Nov 26, 2012)

Only disappointing thing for me was missing a few of the races, Spa being the main one, the other thing is the split TV coverage, I probably only watched 3 or 4 of the Sky races via streaming websites.


----------



## aylee (Nov 26, 2012)

A terrific race to end a terrific season.  Lots of heart-in-mouth stuff.  Irregular rain should be compulsory at every race.  Alonso deserved the title for his extraordinary efforts in a car that was at most third-best over the season as a whole, but it wasn't to be.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 26, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


> Oh dear, that doesn't sound good,more bad news for the BBC. I wouldn't be surprised if DC went to Sky.
> 
> I hope they promote Lee McKenzie, she has been great being the main presenter when Jake was away.


If we're lucky Sky will make Martin the lead commentator, partner him with DC and get rid of the other bloke who makes so many basic errors.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought Martin said he doesn't like being the lead commentator.

Anyway the lead commentator will always make mistakes, it's the job of the other guy to correct him.

I prefer DC and Ben Edwards, collectively they seem to pick up on more than Crofty and Martin.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 26, 2012)

The good - Alonso dragging the title to the last race through his consistency and a fair bit of genius. Kimi being bloody quick straight off the bat and a comedy interlude to boot. New race winners (notably Maldonado & Rosberg) plus seeing Sauber, Williams and Force India able to challenge at times. Yesterday's race.

The bad - Hamilton's season fizzling out early largely on the back of 2 mechanical failures while winning and far too many crashes - many of which weren't his fault. Button being a little bit crap far too often. Webber not really getting too close to Vettel. Massa being a massive waste of space for the first half of the season.

The ugly - Maldonado and Grosjean, who wants to qualify close to them?


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 26, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I thought Martin said he doesn't like being the lead commentator.


He did? I thought he did a great job when his was at the BBC. He knows what he's talking about, and good at commentating.



> Anyway the lead commentator will always make mistakes, it's the job of the other guy to correct him.


Have you watched the Sky coverage? The bloke is constantly getting the cars confused. It's like he's never watched F1 before this season.



> I prefer DC and Ben Edwards, collectively they seem to pick up on more than Crofty and Martin.


Haven't really heard much of them tbh. Since Sky took over I've basically forgotten that the BBC are showing it as well.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Another thing, Gary Anderson has been great (the Beeb's replacement for Ted Kravitz who went to Sky). He really knows what he's talking about as a former team technical director, and listening to Ted, who I used to think knew what he was on about, it really shows.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 26, 2012)

Just watched the recording, great race.

Gutted for Hamilton. 

But, did i see right at the end of the coverage where it said the beeb were getting the whole season next year?


----------



## spitfire (Nov 27, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Another thing, Gary Anderson has been great (the Beeb's replacement for Ted Kravitz who went to Sky). He really knows what he's talking about as a former team technical director, and listening to Ted, who I used to think knew what he was on about, it really shows.


 
Yeah, I wasn't sure about him to begin with but he's really knowledgeable and picks up on some very technical stuff for those of us that are less informed than others.

TBH I didn't know about his background until recently, I think he's grown into the role during the season.


----------



## elbows (Nov 28, 2012)

The yellow flag thing hasnt gone away. Quite a lot more detail than I'm quoting is in the full article, and it sounds like the decision may hinge on whether there was a green flag being waved by a marshall, something which isnt shown on that bit of in-car footage.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/20531638



> Ferrari want to establish whether there is enough evidence to lodge a protest that, if successful, could overturn the result of the world championship.
> Ferrari are "evaluating footage" that appears to show Red Bull's Sebastian Vettel making an illegal overtaking move in Sunday's Brazilian Grand Prix.





> Alonso has posted a cryptic message on the social networking site*Twitter * that appears to be a reference to the situation.
> He wrote in Spanish: "I don't believe in miracles. I make my miracles out of the correct rules."


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 28, 2012)

I really hope Ferrari leave this the fuck alone. The last thing we need is the title being passed to someone else on a technicallity over a week after the last race. It will make the sport a laughing stock.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 28, 2012)

This is a different incident, so I've been told.


----------



## elbows (Nov 28, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Have you watched the Sky coverage? The bloke is constantly getting the cars confused. It's like he's never watched F1 before this season.


 
I watched a few on Sky and I kept thinking 'is this really the bloke people kept mentioning as a replacement back when Jonathan Legard was stinking up the commentary booth?'. OK he isnt completely horrible like Legard was but even so, not impressed, so despite always having a soft spot for many of Martin Brundle's comments I preferred the BBC coverage this season.


----------



## mack (Nov 28, 2012)

No case to answer - this vid is pretty good


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 28, 2012)

mack said:


> No case to answer - this vid is pretty good


Not for the two passes highlighted so far, but that video throws up yet another suspect maneuver.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2012)

Article 174 (d) of the International Sporting Code:

Protests against any error or irregularity occurring during a competition, referring to the non-compliance of vehicles with the regulations and concerning the classification established at the end of the event shall, except in circumstances which the stewards of the meeting consider as physically impossible, be made within thirty minutes of the official publication of the results.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Article 174 (d) of the International Sporting Code:
> 
> Protests against any error or irregularity occurring during a competition, referring to the non-compliance of vehicles with the regulations and concerning the classification established at the end of the event shall, except in circumstances which the stewards of the meeting consider as physically impossible, be made within thirty minutes of the official publication of the results.


That's as clear as mud.
Several readings suggest to me that this wasn't meant to relate to on-track antics.
"non-compliance of vehicles" "any error or irregularity"
Ambiguous or what? - A lawyers wet dream


----------



## weltweit (Nov 29, 2012)

I think it would be unsporting for Ferrari to challenge Vettel's World Championship at this stage.
The overtakes were not challenged by the stewards during the race, that should be that.
But are Ferrari sporting?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 29, 2012)

Ooh Kobayashi might be replacing Grosjean.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 29, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Ooh Kobayashi might be replacing Grosjean.


 
That would be excellent news.


----------



## mack (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 2, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I think it would be unsporting for Ferrari to challenge Vettel's World Championship at this stage.
> The overtakes were not challenged by the stewards during the race, that should be that.
> But are Ferrari sporting?


Is it sporting to win by cheating?

Eta: not that I'm saying Vettel did cheat.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 2, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Is it sporting to win by cheating?
> 
> Eta: not that I'm saying Vettel did cheat.


 
If you check the video up the thread it seems the times mentioned he was not overtaking on yellow, rather he overtook before a yellow.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 2, 2012)

weltweit said:


> If you check the video up the thread it seems the times mentioned he was not overtaking on yellow, rather he overtook before a yellow.


Yes, but there appeared to be some uncertainty about it, so it was right that Ferrari challenged it within the regulations of the sport. They'd have been doing Alonso a disservice had they not. Granted, they've done him one all year by not giving him a good enough car to fight the Red Bulls with, but that's another story ...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 2, 2012)

Interesting - the video (above) is no longer available due to a copyright claim by F1.....

They don't want us punters to have the facts!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> Yes, but there appeared to be some uncertainty about it, so it was right that Ferrari challenged it within the regulations of the sport. They'd have been doing Alonso a disservice had they not. Granted, they've done him one all year by not giving him a good enough car to fight the Red Bulls with, but that's another story ...



Did Ferrari actually challenge or just 'review and consider' a challenge?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Did Ferrari actually challenge or just 'review and consider' a challenge?


I dunno. Been pretty busy this week so haven't really kept up with what's happened. As a Ferrari fan, if Alonso were to win through a challenge then it'd bring me no joy, the moment for that was last Sunday. However, that doesn't mean they'd be in the wrong, or any other team in that position.

Just seemed like some needless Ferrari bashing to me.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> I dunno. Been pretty busy this week so haven't really kept up with what's happened. As a Ferrari fan, if Alonso were to win through a challenge then it'd bring me no joy, the moment for that was last Sunday. However, that doesn't mean they'd be in the wrong, or any other team in that position.
> 
> Just seemed like some needless Ferrari bashing to me.



The bashing I saw on twitter/etc was more aimed at Vettel than Ferrari, although both got grief. 

Just checked and they did ask for clarification. I guess that is the right thing to do regardless of the point in the season.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The bashing I saw on twitter/etc was more aimed at Vettel than Ferrari, although both got grief.
> 
> Just checked and they did ask for clarification. I guess that is the right thing to do regardless of the point in the season.


 
I was meaning from weltweit and the "unsporting" jibe.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2012)

F1 has always had an element of 'win at all costs' throughout history. For some teams a point of a place is a massive issue. If it had been a blatant pass under yellow then I would hope any team would question it. Same goes for a car running illegal settings or similar.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 29, 2012)

Why the fuck did Sky put the Season Review on Sky Sports?  I went to download it from On Demand but couldn't because it was broadcast on Sky Sports and not Sky Sports F1, and we don't subscribe to Sky Sports. 

I watched the one on the BBC instead.


----------



## evildacat (Dec 30, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Why the fuck did Sky put the Season Review on Sky Sports? I went to download it from On Demand but couldn't because it was broadcast on Sky Sports and not Sky Sports F1, and we don't subscribe to Sky Sports.
> 
> I watched the one on the BBC instead.


becasue Sky want to rape you out of every possible penny they can.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 30, 2012)

evildacat said:


> becasue Sky want to rape you out of every possible penny they can.


But nobody's going to subscribe to a channel just to watch one programme.


----------



## evildacat (Dec 30, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> But nobody's going to subscribe to a channel just to watch one programme.


Exactly that is the only reason i want sky is the F1 channel and maybe the odd boxing match which i'd have to pay extra for as well.
Do the BBC have the same deal after next season or are we down to highlights?


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 30, 2012)

evildacat said:


> Exactly that is the only reason i want sky is the F1 channel and maybe the odd boxing match which i'd have to pay extra for as well.
> Do the BBC have the same deal after next season or are we down to highlights?


Same deal.  The list of live races is on their website, and in the other thread I think.

I'm lucky we, we get the F1 channel thrown in as part of our package because we have the HD pack and don't have to pay extra for it.  It would have made more sense to show a programme about F1 on a channel specifically set up to show F1 programmes.


----------



## evildacat (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't have sky and even though i love F1 i am not paying around £50 a month to be able to watch that.
Hope BBC keeop some races after 2013


----------

